# Resident Evil 6 [October 2nd]



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually this is capcom's future dying words that they have planned.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2012)

Eh, not really interested unless it'll be a new IP.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

It's a hoax.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be too excited. Remember when everyone was adamant Dragon's Dogma was a new Breath of Fire game? That's even assuming this is even a game, let alone a Capcom game. We'll find out tomorrow, of course, but I really don't think it's Resident Evil 6.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Hell, this is like the third time fake RE6 info has come up.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hell, this is like the third time fake RE6 info has come up.



Fans are desperate for a sequel and will jump on any mysterious thing that bares a resemblance to Resident Evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Probably is the Resident Evil game that a developers is making for Capcom, I forgot the name of the company..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am talking about this:

*Spark Unlimited won't comment on Resident Evil rumors*

Rumors are pointing to Spark Unlimited as working on a brand-new Resident Evil game for Capcom. This falls in line with job listings from the company. What does Spark Unlimited have to say? Here's a comment coming from the company's Twitter.

*"Disclaimer: We're prohibited from talking about what we are working on or for whom. We can only discuss previously disclosed information. I can't discuss anything more than what I have discussed already. I can only explain public information. As a follow-up to the just posted disclaimer: I can neither confirm nor deny what we are working on or whom we are working with."*



could be that..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2012)

So since the other Resident Evil game that was outsourced to Slant Six was a squad-based third person shooter... Does that mean _this_ game is a puzzle platformer? Or maybe it's a visual novel, like Phoenix Wright.

Actually, scratch that...



> We started PRE-PRODUCTION in November 2011 to develop a breakout game based on an established console franchise. We are looking for innovative professionals to be members of a core creative team to bring to the console and PC markets a bold new take on 3rd Person Action/Horror genre.



That _does_ sound a lot like Resident Evil to me.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I'm excited 
RE6 could actually start answering some more questions instead of just creating more


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> So since the other Resident Evil game that was outsourced to Slant Six was a squad-based third person shooter... Does that mean _this_ game is a puzzle platformer? Or maybe it's a visual novel, like Phoenix Wright.
> 
> Actually, scratch that...
> 
> ...


from who is the quote? Spark Unlimited?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder if Wesker will make any cameos or appearances.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if Wesker will make any cameos or appearances.



No he shouldn't he melted in a volcano...
Volcano zombies...
VULCAN ZOMBIES!
RE is doing with a crossover with star trek that must be it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No he shouldn't he melted in a volcano...
> Volcano zombies...
> VULCAN ZOMBIES!
> RE is doing with a crossover with star trek that must be it



He will be back, he can never die.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3HsO0hZuUY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



> At least whatever attacked her had the decency to upload the video to the internet


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Well it's a viral campaign for something.
Not sure it's RE6


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Capcom is supposedly confirmed to be behind this:



> Update: One prominent photo on the site depicts a billboard, bearing the branding Primesight.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming site The Sixth Axis contacted Primesight, who confirmed that Capcom is the company behind the billboard.



Though some unfortunate tidbit... according to other sources (namely Milla Jovovich herself), tomorrow will be the premiere of the new Resident Evil movie trailer ... so it could be a very bad viral campaign for that piece of shit garbage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Capcom is supposedly confirmed to be behind this:
> 
> 
> 
> Though some unfortunate tidbit... according to other sources (namely Milla Jovovich herself), tomorrow will be the premiere of the new Resident Evil movie trailer ... so it could be a very bad viral campaign for that piece of shit garbage.



This is far more likely.


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2012)

R.I.P Resident Evil 1996-2005


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Helix said:


> R.I.P Resident Evil 1996-2005



But RE 5 came out in 200-oh....I see what you did there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Helix said:


> R.I.P Resident Evil 1996-2005


 and welcome back to life "2012" Resident Evil Revelations.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 18, 2012)

God they are still making those resident evil movies?
I was fine with the first two in some sort of AU sense but the 3rd one just fucking made me hate everything they were doing to the franchise.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 18, 2012)

Helix said:


> R.I.P Resident Evil 1996-2009



Fixed that for you. Anyway I would love a Resident Evil 6 but with all the hate 5 (which I thought was a really good game) got I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah RE5 was horrible... Sheeva and all.. lol


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> He will be back, he can never die.



True. Capcom already confirmed that he was wearing an invisible lava proof vest and that he dodged the rockets by sucking in his head inside his neck inside his chest faster than the speed of light.



Malvingt2 said:


> and welcome back to life "2012" Resident Evil Revelations.



Considering it's only 1 chapter horror 2 chapters RESIDENT EVULSZ 5 SNOWY VERZION DAAAAAHHHH I doubt it =/


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah RE5 was horrible... Sheeva and all.. lol



Sheva was horrible I'll admit, the AI controlling the partner was freaking stupid. The game was great ignoring that I thought.


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2012)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Fixed that for you. Anyway I would love a Resident Evil 6 but with all the hate 5 (which I thought was a really good game) got I doubt it will happen.



No, you ruined it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

RE4 and RE5 both weren't RE games by any stretch of the imagination.

And Capcom has tossed around the idea of a reboot for "RE6" for a while now, specifically due to themselves hating RE5.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE4 and RE5 both weren't RE games by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> And Capcom has tossed around the idea of a reboot for "RE6" for a while now, specifically due to themselves hating RE5.



At the same time RE5 also sold 5 million.
It's very obvious what they will do. Spend a lot of money on pretty graphics. Hire a dropout college illiterate to make the story. Spend more money on graphics, and repaint Spain Africa to look more like China which still looks exactly like Africa (which looks exactly like Spain...or wherever the hell RE4 took place since they use near identical if not exact replica's location wise at the beginning) 

Considering how Sega has been doing Sonic justice lately somebody needs to come up with the Resident Evil Cycle

New RE game announced, Fanbase rejoice
3-4-5 years later RE game nearing final release, looks absolutely nothing like the initial trailer with several features removed for some stupid shit
RE game released, horror fans displeased, action fans mixed
repeat.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE4 and RE5 both weren't RE games by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> And Capcom has tossed around the idea of a reboot for "RE6" for a while now, specifically due to themselves hating RE5.



They hated RE5? I didn't know that, oh well then I can definitely say good bye to any chances of a sequel.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 18, 2012)

The first few RE games played terribly. I think I can understand capcom's ambivalence to returning back to that style of play especially since RE has become such a cash cow now. I think the correct thing would be to say the atmosphere of RE4 and 5 just weren't right.

I loved the REmake they did for RE1. The little rail shooters they have been doing for the Wii are sort of cool.
Everything else is cool but sort of in the meh way
Capcom really needs to start tying up a lot of the loose ends they have left.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I can't wait for Resident Evil Revelations, imo they are taking the right path with that game but tomorrow with the demo I am going to play it and see why people are loving the game already.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Reboot Wesker.



			
				DedValve said:
			
		

> True. Capcom already confirmed that he was wearing an invisible lava proof vest and that he dodged the rockets by sucking in his head inside his neck inside his chest faster than the speed of light.



He is not mortal after all.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2012)

Capcom confirmed that Wesker isn't returning. Ever.

Also a sequel to RE5 is incredibly likely since it sold 5 million. Capcom loves money more than anything else. More than their own series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Capcom confirmed that Wesker isn't returning. Ever.



He will be back.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> *The first few RE games played terribly.* I think I can understand capcom's ambivalence to returning back to that style of play especially since RE has become such a cash cow now. I think the correct thing would be to say the atmosphere of RE4 and 5 just weren't right.
> 
> I loved the REmake they did for RE1. The little rail shooters they have been doing for the Wii are sort of cool.
> Everything else is cool but sort of in the meh way
> Capcom really needs to start tying up a lot of the loose ends they have left.



Maybe by today standards but at the time they were really awesome, and even today i can still replay those games and have great fun with them, can't say the same about many games out there this days.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2012)

Who the hell is Spark Unlimited?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who the hell is Spark Unlimited?


good question... no idea lol


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Spark Unlimited did the game Legendary, as well as Call of Duty: Finest Hour and Turning Point: Fall of Liberty.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

More outsourcing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Also, 14:00PST will apparently finally show what this business is all about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, 14:00PST will apparently finally show what this business is all about.



 2:00pm Pacific
3:00pm Mountain
4:00pm Central
5:00pm Eastern
8:00pm BRST
10:00pm GMT
11:00pm CET


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I still say it's going to be the crappy RE movie trailer.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Four hours to go, then we'll find out it has nothing to do with Resident Evil.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm not even slightly interested in next RE.

This sounds like a new IP to me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd rather it have nothing to do with RE than that God awful movie.

Which hasn't had anything to do with RE since the beginning.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6 to feature Chris and Leon as main protagonists (rumor)*

A reliable source within Capcom has revealed to GamesBeat that the currently unannounced Resident Evil 6 is indeed well underway, and will feature franchise heroes Chris Redfield and Leon S. Kennedy as the two leading characters. Ada Wong is also said to be returning, but we were not told in what capacity.

Previous speculation had suggested Capcom may have outsourced the game to a Western developer, a la Dead Rising 2, but that is not the case. Resident Evil 6 is being developed by the same internal Japanese team that has worked on previous entries in the iconic survival horror series.

The gameplay is said to be getting a bit of a tweak based on player feedback from Resident Evil 5. The development team is aiming for a cross between the action/horror  blend of Resident Evil 4, largely considered to be the best in the series and one of the greatest games ever made, and the far more action-oriented Resident Evil 5, which was met with a mixed-but-mostly-positive reaction.

If this news turns out to be true, it would mark the first time a major entry in the series has featured two male protagonists, instead of a male/female duo. Even in Resident Evil 3: Nemesis and Resident Evil 4, where Jill Valentine and Leon were the main playable characters, respectively, members of the opposite sex still featured heavily into the story and had playable sequences throughout the game.

A recent viral campaign has emerged pointing to an impending Resident Evil 6 reveal, possibly as soon as today, as Capcom is holding a public ?Fright Club? event to show off the upcoming Resident Evil: Revelations for the Nintendo 3DS, and online multiplayer-shooter Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City. Might as well make it a m?nage ? trois, right?

Reaching out to Capcom for official comment, GamesBeat was told, ?Capcom has made no announcements.?

Check back tomorrow for our coverage of the Fright Club event, or check it out for yourself if you live in the Bay Area. Space is limited, as always.



really now?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds incredibly fucking stupid.

Yeah, go ahead and feature two most un-fucking-destructible protagonists in RE series. That will take out any fear or survival horror for ya.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Neat.

Though only Leon and Chris playable is a little saddening, if it's just like RE4, I will love it a lot.

Incoming bromance.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

resident evil 4 had Jill valentine? What game where you playing?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Incoming bromance.


Fuck that shit. At least, make them kill each other.

Let's finally end this whole "who would win Chris vs. Leon" debate forever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Fuck that shit. At least, make them kill each other.
> 
> Let's finally end this whole "who would win Chris vs. Leon" debate forever.


 Knife Fight?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Chris obviously wins, he punches boulders.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

a man who defies the laws of physics vs a man who defies logic. This I would pay to see, expect a battle that'll make dragon ball z feel tame.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> a man who defies the laws of physics vs a man who defies logic. This I would pay to see, expect a battle that'll make dragon ball z feel tame.


 Leon should win because of his secret weapon "Ada"


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Leon should win because of his secret weapon "Ada"



but Chris has shev-- Leon wins by default lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> a man who defies the laws of physics vs a man who defies logic. This I would pay to see, expect a battle that'll make dragon ball z feel tame.


Then they can just use some first aid spray and it's all better.

Never noticed till now that your avatar was Alexia.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

Ada is finally back?
good news if true


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> but Chris has shev-- Leon wins by default lol.


Chris has Jill

Auto-fucking-win.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this the same reliable source that said RE6 was being announced at TGS? And at E3?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is this the same reliable source that said RE6 was being announced at TGS? And at E3?



Most likely.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

You know, it's been too many games since Claire has been a star.

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is this the same reliable source that said RE6 was being announced at TGS? And at E3?


 That was Kotaku source... iirc.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

So still not reliable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

The movie teaser is out.. so is not that? lol the movie looks horrible like always. lol@Ada..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, it's been too many games since Claire has been a star.
> 
> Fuck that shit.



Chirs/Jill>Leon/Claire>Jill>Claire>Leon>Chris>Jill>Chris/Leon>Jill/Claire

:33


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Chirs/Jill>Leon/Claire>Jill>Claire>Leon>Chris>Jill>Chris/Leon>Jill/Claire
> 
> :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Well hopefully the pattern is something like that.

Jill/Claire team up would be interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

There will be no pattern after a Chris/Leon team-up.

Capcom will go bankrupt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have hope in RE6 after playing RE R demo... hell mode is fun and challenge..


----------



## Helix (Jan 19, 2012)

Needs to be a game starring Barry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

How about a DMC style game starring Wesker?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well shit got real now?

@IGN
IGN
Resident Evil 6 details incoming...







According to the poster, the game is headed to stores on November 20th for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. 

We reached out to Capcom to confirm whether or not the posters are real and they told us that they don't comment on rumors or speculation and have nothing to say at this time. 

Resident Evil 6 is expected to be revealed via a viral site at 2:00 PM PST today.


----------



## Helix (Jan 19, 2012)

Aw shit             .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

^ (use bro) WHAT.

SHIT'S GONNA GET BIOLOGICAL.


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

Hopefully it won't suck.

Also, I wonder if there is a chance that it will be on the Wii U.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Meh.

Chris and Leon.

What a disappointment.

I EXPECTED MORE FROM YOU, CAPCOM.

(No I didn't)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6: Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy Playable
As a potential announcement approaches, more details about Capcom's next horror game emerge.*

For the first time in Resident Evil history, Leon Kennedy and Chris Redfield will both be playable characters in Capcom's ambitious six main entry in its survival horror series. Sources within the development team have started to give IGN a broad picture of the game's scope, which certainly seems larger than any Resident Evil title we've seen so far. This news comes on the heels of the leaked logo and release date for the game. 

Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy will not be alone in this new game. Both Chris and Leon will have unnamed partners of their own, teaming up in similar fashion to the Chris Redfield/Jessica Sherawat and Jill Valentine/Parker Luciani pairings in Resident Evil Revelations. Sources tell us Chris and Leon will have seperate stories in the game that will eventually overlap in some capacity. 

We're also told Ada Wong will have a playable role in the game, though not immediately. It appears as though the Ada storyline will become available to players after the Chris and Leon arcs have been completed, plus a third primary narrative featuring a new character. Any of the three main story branches will be selectable early on in the game, allowing players to see each storyline through to completion before starting another one. 

Resident Evil 6 is also set to take place across the globe, including China, which has been an often-rumored location for months. VentureBeat reports the RE6 development team is the "same internal Japanese team that has worked on previous entries." That same report suggests this game is being styled after both Resident Evil 4 and 5, attempting to find a middle ground between horror and action. 

When contacted, Capcom stated it would not comment on rumors, reports or speculation. IGN sources have also given us the Resident Evil 6 logo and release date.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sounding any better.

"Hey, let's not use an awesome character like Claire that's been absent since fucking Code: Veronica and make NEW THROWAWAY CHARACTERS! YAAAAY!"


----------



## Helix (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *That same report suggests this game is being styled after both Resident Evil 4 and 5, attempting to find a middle ground between horror and action. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Why are they bringing Chris back tho? >_<


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Who talked about characters yet?


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

> View Post
> That same report suggests this game is being styled after both Resident Evil 4 and 5, attempting to find a middle ground between horror and action.



But I thought that 5 was pretty similar to 4 according to what I've been told...


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why are they bringing Chris back tho? >_<



Because they're morons.

They should've just let a third-party dev fix it for them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who talked about characters yet?


 IGN, previous page...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, time to synch my brain into "Horror action mode" for the next numbered Resident Evil yet again.

And Chris and Leon again? God damn it Capcom, you're supposed to diversify.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But I thought that 5 was pretty similar to 4 according to what I've been told...



They were both very action-heavy... but RE4 at least tried to add a little bit of "horror" but that went out the window when a cult became involved.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder tho, I played RE R demo today and I love what I saw. Maybe similar gameplay for RE6? anyway I don't like the idea of Leon,Ada and Chris coming back. A lot of characters in the series deserve a better chance.


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> They were both very action-heavy... but RE4 at least tried to add a little bit of "horror" but that went out the window when a cult became involved.



So we can expect even less horror than RE4, wonderful.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wonder tho, I played RE R demo today and I love what I saw. Maybe similar gameplay for RE6? anyway I don't like the idea of Leon,Ada and Chris coming back. A lot of characters in the series deserve a better chance.



It can go either way since Capcom has said they want to appeal to both the original horror crowd and the new action crowd.




Eternal Goob said:


> So we can expect even less horror than RE4, wonderful.



That's my guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

So now we have to wait for the teaser trailer...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So now we have to wait for the teaser trailer...



Fifty minutes. Still don't believe it's RE6, though. They wouldn't need to go viral for the next instalment of arguably their most famous franchise, plus it's something that would have been much better off revealed during a gaming event.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Fifty minutes. Still don't believe it's RE6, though. They wouldn't need to go viral for the next instalment of arguably their most famous franchise, plus it's something that would have been much better off revealed during a gaming event.


 but how about the leaked info and logo? IGN? did you read it?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but how about the leaked info and logo? IGN? did you read it?



I saw the picture IGN posted, yeah. Could be fake, could be entirely unrelated to this viral campaign.

As for the leaked information, that's too convenient and too unusual. Chris and Leon? I remember a few people on GameFAQs posting that they wanted something like that, but Resident Evil has never had two male leads. The two playable characters are always one male and one female - Rebecca and Billy, Jill and Chris, Leon and Claire, Jill and Carlos, Leon and Ashley, Chris and Sheva.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

But then Capcom is also dumb and sees the popularity of Leon and Chris as thinking the fans want ONLY Leon and Chris.

This is CAPCOM we're talking about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I saw the picture IGN posted, yeah. Could be fake, could be entirely unrelated to this viral campaign.
> 
> As for the leaked information, that's too convenient and too unusual. Chris and Leon? I remember a few people on GameFAQs posting that they wanted something like that, but Resident Evil has never had two male leads. The two playable characters are always one male and one female - Rebecca and Billy, Jill and Chris, Leon and Claire, Jill and Carlos, Leon and Ashley, Chris and Sheva.


 I see  also it can't be the movie because the teaser is out...


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

And both Chris and Leon's partners could be female.

Then there's the third playable Ada party.

But no one likes Ada.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Even so, think about it for a second... Why have a viral campaign for a game you've apparently already told retailers the release date of? You have viral campaigns to generate interest for a reveal trailer, not to generate interest for a release date for a game everyone is already waiting for. Why would Capcom have a viral campaign for a game they've apparently already set a release date for?

So either the leaked information is fake, or No Hope Left has nothing to do with Resident Evil 6. Or both, which I'm leaning towards.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't appreciate you shitting on my salad.

Though Capcom has stopped making sense a long time ago.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Plus let's not ignore the website's keywords imply, assuming they aren't there to throw us off, that the game could actually be called No Hope Left and involve people following an alien invasion. That would, of course, mean that  points to where the aliens began their invasion.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

What a retarded marking decision.

THREE RE GAMES IN ONE YEAR??

Good for the fans, bad for the company.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> What a retarded marking decision.
> 
> THREE RE GAMES IN ONE YEAR??
> 
> Good for the fans, bad for the company.


 wait!! Operation w/e the name is not a RE game..


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

It's Zombie SOCOM.

Duh.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait!! Operation w/e the name is not a RE game..


It has RESIDENT EVIL name slapped as the title. 

Deal with it.

But then again, I can see why.

Operation Raccoon City was outsourced to Slan 6.

REvelations was developed by smaller team of former Megaman team/RE team combined.

RE 6 being developed by the actual and bigger Capcom house team to fulfill the demand?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It has RESIDENT EVIL name slapped as the title.
> 
> Deal with it.



Tell that to the people denouncing Ninja Theory's Devil may Cry title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't want to deal with it.. I refuse to call that a RE game...

Edit: Link for whatever capcom is going to show us:


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Tell that to the people denouncing Ninja Theory's Devil may Cry title.


Let them bitch and moan. Doesn't change the fact...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmC1lZeQad4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Well creature shooting fun to be had, I'm curious about the newbie.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

His-owned.


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

Eh, not really interested.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!

Leon with buzzcut hairstyle...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Leon is broken again.. smh lol


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 19, 2012)

Kind of upset that Jill nor Claire are in this one, but whatever. I liked Chris's re5 hair though lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

LEON REALLY IS DANTE.

He looks exactly like DMC4 Dante now. :S


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> LEON REALLY IS DANTE.
> 
> He looks exactly like DMC4 Dante now. :S



I don't see it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Colour me surprised.

David Bowie Leon looks like a badass as usual, though, but I _hate_ the whole using cover thing. Almost looks like Uncharted with actual zombies.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I like the trailer, I wanne play it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Wait that girl is Ashley  with the new dude in the series?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait that girl is Ashley  with the new dude in the series?


Yup. Or possibly grown up Sherry. Either one.

But blonde is fine with me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I gotta say, it looks more like a Resident Evil game than RE4 and 5 did, despite the gameplay mechanics. The return of zombies, more traditional looking B.O.W. monsters instead of "HIT THE WEAK POINT FOR MAXIMUM DAMAGE!" that littered RE4 and RE5.

Overall, won't lie, I'm looking forward to this actually.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait that girl is Ashley  with the new dude in the series?



That's totally Ashley. Same voice actress and everything.

Watching the trailer again, I think I'm looking forward to this mostly because of the Nemesis-like bad guy that clearly stalks Ashley and the bald guy. Of course, Leon tearing up zombies is something that can't be beaten - but I'd have to see Ada before I got too excited, y'know?


----------



## Higawa (Jan 19, 2012)

Me too lots of action and boss zombies! RE1 is still my fav tho so I hope they go a bit old style maybe its gonna be like RE3!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Overall it looks awesome, do want.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

All we need now is confirmation that Il Veltro are behind all this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I really, really wish Claire was involved. They have fucking Ashley and Hunnigan... but no Claire. Claire has double-business being involved now that Leon and Chris are both in it!

But overall, even as someone who vehemently does not like Leon, I'm incredibly intrigued by this. I gotta say, it's the inclusion of zombies again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Will Ada change her red dress for this one? lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> All we need now is confirmation that Il Veltro are behind all this.


 Omg really?O_o RE R now is a must play ones again.... shit got real..


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

The president is dead 
Leon is back to kicking ass
Chris is out for revenge
and the FNG is doing nothing important
Also is mr crispy Wesker or was that just the mutated president?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't see it.



I'll do a side by side later.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> The president is dead
> Leon is back to kicking ass
> Chris is out for revenge
> and the FNG is back
> Also is mr crispy Wesker or was that just the mutated president?


Wesker is gone. But there are other Wesker clones out there, because crapcom decided to go for MGS plot style.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

All we need is for Steve and Ada to show up and capcom might just get around to dealing with the plot.
In what world does ashley get to appear over clair? Not the real world because her partner and brother are showing up in this game there's no way shes not showing up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'll do a side by side later.



But Leon has stubble. You're wrong already.

He looks like an older version of how he was in Degeneration.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

From   IGN:



> Capcom has officially announced Resident Evil 6. The game will be produced by Hiroyuki Kobayashi, who previously produced Resident Evil 4.
> 
> It will be coming on November 20th to Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, and a PC version will follow later. The game will feature both single-player and co-op gameplay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sssd0hUvwWo[/YOUTUBE] for people who doesn't know who are the new bad guys.."Veltro"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> But Leon has stubble. You're wrong already.



So does DMC4 Dante?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So does DMC4 Dante?



Oh, I thought you said nuDante.

Leon is still too squinty-eyed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Director: Eiichiro Sasaki - Resident Evil Outbreak [Director]

Producer: Yoshiaki Hirabayashi - Resident Evil 5 [Scenario]

Lead Designer: Jiro Taoka - Resident Evil 5 [Lead Designer]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

check it out 

Leon is pretty haggard now


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, they do look similar.

Only Leon looks less queer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone please do screen capture of that buzzcut dude and compare and comparison with Leon's face. Because people are saying that dude is Alex from REvelations, while others are saying he's Leon, and others are saying he's Hunk.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

If he was anyone he'd have to be Steve but that's stupid because capcom doesn't care about him or anyone from the pre re4 storyline.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Someone please do screen capture of that buzzcut dude and compare and comparison with Leon's face. Because people are saying that dude is Alex from REvelations, while others are saying he's Leon, and others are saying he's Hunk.


 Alex??? wut? who is Alex in Revelations?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Alex??? wut? who is Alex in Revelations?



I meant from RE5 gold edition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I meant from RE5 gold edition.


 oh ok got it...


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I still don't know this "Alex."


*Spoiler*: _Buzz-Cut Guy_


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

One of the Wesker clone.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2012)

Alex was Spencer's bigshot experiment or something. He's like Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Considering the trailer, I'm inclined to believe it's this Wesker clone, then, if it is an old character.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder if Veltro is attacking world wide instead of one spot like in RE R.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

If not, then it's two different groups since it sounds like the things with Leon and Chris are taking place at the same time - the Leon stuff taking place in the US (as it seems) and the Chris side in China.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it even confirmed that it's Il Veltro?

People are just speculating it's them because they are the new "evil" organization that's been introduced in RE:R.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2012)

Nah, he's not really old. First time he was ever mentioned was in the DLC to RE5.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Nah, he's not really old. First time he was ever mentioned was in the DLC to RE5.



But it still wouldn't be a "brand new" character.

And I guess Chris is all angsty because this seems to possibly be pre-RE5. It's a strange timeline. RE5 takes place roughly ten and a half years after the Mansion and Raccoon City incidents. RE6 is said to be ten years after the Raccoon City incident.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> If not, then it's two different groups since it sounds like the things with Leon and Chris are taking place at the same time - the Leon stuff taking place in the US (as it seems) and the Chris side in China.





ExoSkel said:


> Is it even confirmed that it's Il Veltro?
> 
> People are just speculating it's them because they are the new "evil" organization that's been introduced in RE:R.


 my bad, I jumped the gun in that one... but Probably they are the one behind it..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2012)

the trailer was awesome and President Zombie



Helix said:


> Needs to be a game starring Barry.


he to old now, still he bad ass.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the trailer was awesome and President Zombie
> 
> he to old now, still he bad ass.



Psh. Only 49.

Many American games have shown that older men can be complete badasses now.

Especially, say, Sam Fisher who so far has been kicking ass into his 50s.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2012)

So when will China object to the portrayal of Chinese zombies?


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmC1lZeQad4[/YOUTUBE]



Hnnnnng....fucking beautiful...so...fucking....awesome!

Who is the new dude and the broad with him? Hope Jill comes back in this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Not just zombies, the trailer clearly showed plagas infected creatures and people.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

According to timeline, this is after Jill "dies" and before she comes back.

So no Jill.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> According to timeline, this is after Jill "dies" and before she comes back.
> 
> So no Jill.


Does not compute? I don't get it, does that mean this takes place during and after RE5 story?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> According to timeline, this is after Jill "dies" and before she comes back.
> 
> So no Jill.



That would explain Chris's intro line in the trailer


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

If its ten years since the racoon city outbreak then the game takes place in 2008. That's before RE5 if IIRC


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 19, 2012)

My reaction to dat trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

Day 1


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> According to timeline, this is after Jill "dies" and before she comes back.
> 
> So no Jill.


 so my guess is before RE5 after RE R?  boss


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting. So there is a possibility that we can see Wesker in the game?

Ok, someone please clear the timeline.

RE:R takes place before RE5, correct?


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> According to timeline, this is after Jill "dies" and before she comes back.
> 
> So no Jill.



Sigh....an interquel? Come on...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

uly 23, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 0
July 24, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 1/Remake (& Deadly Silence)
September, 1998...............................Resident Evil: Confidential Report
September 28, 1998..........................Resident Evil 3: Nemesis (up till Jill gets infected)
September 29, 1998..........................Resident Evil 2 
October 1st-2nd, 1998......................Resident Evil 3: Nemesis (after Jill recovers)
November, 1998................................Resident Evil Survivor
December 27, 1998...........................Resident Evil Code: Veronica (& Survivor 2: CV)
Summer of 2002................................Resident Evil: Darkside Chronicles ("Operation Javier" & "Darkness Falls" chapters)
September, 2002...............................Resident Evil Dead Aim
February, 2003..................................Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (the Russian Missions)
Autumn 2004.....................................Resident Evil 4
2005...................................................Resident Evil: Revelations
November, 2005................................Resident Evil Degeneration
August, 2006......................................Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition ("Lost in Nightmares" scenario)
2009...................................................Resident Evil 5
2009...................................................Resident Evil 5 Viral Campaign


  RE6 is between RE Degeneration and RE 5.. RE Revelations before them..


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Does not compute? I don't get it, does that mean this takes place during and after RE5 story?



The Lost in Nightmares scenario takes place in 2006 roughly - that's the year Jill was officially classified as "dead" by the BSAA.

RE5's story with Chris and Sheva takes place 2009.

If this is ten years after the Raccoon City incident, this is supposed to take place in 2008.

This would also be four years after the events of Resident Evil 4.

I'm grateful for no Jill and - hopefully - no Rebecca. It's amazing that Rebecca has managed to be MORE annoying than Ashley.

But this game still needs Claire.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

So, RE:R is a prequel to both RE5 and RE6 then.

See, I'm confused because I didn't play any of the RE5 DLCs or Gold edition.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> So, RE:R is a prequel to both RE5 and RE6 then.



It was long established to be pre-RE5. So yes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> So, RE:R is a prequel to both RE5 and RE6 then.
> 
> See, I'm confused because I didn't play any of the RE5 DLCs or Gold edition.


 reason why I believe Veltro maybe behind the attacks, would explain why we didn't heard about them in RE5.. Leon & Co. pwned them.. Also no Sheeva..


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> reason why I believe Veltro maybe behind the attacks, would explain why we didn't heard about them in RE5.. Leon & Co. pwned them.. Also no Sheeva..



There's really only one good RE female, and she's not in this. Bollocks.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> but Chris has shev-- Leon wins by default lol.



I never got the love for Ada

that bitch is the worst bitch to ever come out of bitches in the RE series.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I never got the love for Ada
> 
> that bitch is the worst bitch to ever come out of bitches in the RE series.



Definitely one of the more annoying females, right along with Ashley and Rebecca.

At least Ashley is somewhat excusable though. Innocent, helpless bitches are SUPPOSED to be annoying. Rebecca is in a fucking elite forces team, that's no excuse. Everyone else ponies up. Claire, a fucking college student, ponies up faster than Rebecca.

Even in RE3, Jill turns more emo.

Claire fucks up anything in her way while being the guardian, and then instead of running away is like "Fuck that, I want to find who did this and shit in their mouths."


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I never got the love for Ada
> 
> that bitch is the worst bitch to ever come out of bitches in the RE series.


She's a backstabbing bitch, and she is not even that hot.

Which makes me pissed about her character.

She will never be in the same league as Jill Valentine.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey you guys need to nix all the ada hate she's just about the most competent female in the series.
Damn so if this takes place before RE5 then Wesker can show up. Leon vs Wesker can still happen


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Definitely one of the more annoying females, right along with Ashley and Rebecca.
> 
> At least Ashley is somewhat excusable though. Innocent, helpless bitches are SUPPOSED to be annoying. Rebecca is in a fucking elite forces team, that's no excuse. Everyone else ponies up. Claire, a fucking college student, ponies up faster than Rebecca.
> 
> ...




You really, really like Claire do you? 

Fun to use her on Mercenaries 3D though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Hey you guys need to nix all the ada hate she's just about the most competent female in the series.
> Damn so if this takes place before RE5 then Wesker can show up. Leon vs Wesker can still happen



If it's the T-Virus in the US, then Wesker would have no business showing up. He has what he needs. Hell, he has all three already.

If anything, Chris would run into him again. Or the third character.

And Ada has no redeeming qualities whatsoever. Claire is completely competent, more capable, more _awesome_ and remains a solid hero.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

>Wesker may appear

Yah. :3


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Actually, if Wesker does appear, it won't be to Chris since after Jill's death he was also presumed to be dead until Resident Evil 5.

So if anything, he will appear solely in background like the coward he is, a la Resident Evil 4, or he'll appear to the mysterious third character.

Which also explains Ada's involvement since she is his little lap-bitch.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

I bet you Wesker will probably only have some small cameo.

EDIT: Beaten...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

At least You can let Ashley and Rebecca murdered in the main plot

Mercenaries don't count for fucking Ada.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Also Mercenary

Hunk or fucking nothing.


----------



## Godot (Jan 19, 2012)

So... am I the only one who didn't like the trailer?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> At least You can let Ashley and Rebecca murdered in the main plot
> 
> Mercenaries don't count for fucking Ada.



But neither is considered "canon" sadly...


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Godot said:


> So... am I the only one who didn't like the trailer?



It's an improvement over RE4 and RE5, couldn't ask for much more than that from Capcom at this point in their career.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Improvement? I'll believe it after I play it.

Because all game trailers do is hyping people up.

I still remember 4 years ago when people went apeshit after RE5 trailer, then bitched about how the game is inferior to RE4 after playing it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Actually, if Wesker does appear, it won't be to Chris since after Jill's death he was also presumed to be dead until Resident Evil 5.
> 
> So if anything, he will appear solely in background like the coward he is, a la Resident Evil 4, or he'll appear to the mysterious third character.
> 
> Which also explains Ada's involvement since she is his little lap-bitch.



Anything will do.

Also will be playable in the extra modes obviously.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Godot said:


> So... am I the only one who didn't like the trailer?


 I did like it, but a lot of action when I wanted more horror.. Anyway it is what it is...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Letting her get murdered by those RE5 cockroaches is satisfying as hell though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2012)

That trailer officially made this game a day one purchase. 

People need to stop doubting Capcom.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Capcom pledged that RE6 will going back to the original root.

All they did is adding zombies. 

LOL, capcom trolling the old fans.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Improvement? I'll believe it after I play it.
> 
> Because all game trailers do is hyping people up.
> 
> I still remember 4 years ago when people went apeshit after RE5 trailer, then bitched about how the game is inferior to RE4 after playing it.



I didn't go "apeshit" after RE5 trailer. It obviously steered further away from RE what RE4 had already done.

This trailer alone was better than playing RE4 and RE5 both, so...


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Capcom pledged that RE6 will going back to the original root.
> 
> All they did is adding zombies.
> 
> LOL, capcom trolling the old fans.



Wait wasn't that revelations?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

What were you expecting to go back to those shit controls?

I mean sure shit controls help a Horror game but they're not necessary and pointless just looking at the trailer.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Capcom pledged that RE6 will going back to the original root.
> 
> All they did is adding zombies.
> 
> LOL, capcom trolling the old fans.



No, Capcom "pledged" a blend of RE4 and RE5. It's been said along with the idea of tossing around a reboot.

They have also said numerous times they're trying to appeal to both sides of their fanbase. That's why they have the action heavy Operation Raccoon City and the more horror-based Revelations. Revelations was promised to be more "traditional" - which it supposedly is with more puzzles and limited ammunition.

They aren't anticipating everyone buying all three. They're making the games for the specific "sides."


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Zombies and new controls is very welcome in my book, wanting to go back to tank controls and bad camera is just crazy talk.


----------



## Godot (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I guess I still prefer it during its survival horror days. Don't really like how everything's become all flashy, running & shooting everything, and action everywhere. I blame Gears of War.

But, I guess it comes down to preference in the end. I'll get this game if it gets good reviews.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, Capcom "pledged" a blend of RE4 and RE5. It's been said along with the idea of tossing around a reboot.
> 
> They have also said numerous times they're trying to appeal to both sides of their fanbase. That's why they have the action heavy Operation Raccoon City and the more horror-based Revelations.* Revelations was promised to be more "traditional" - which it supposedly is with more puzzles and limited ammunition.*
> 
> They aren't anticipating everyone buying all three. They're making the games for the specific "sides."


 yeah they showed that in the demo. I am very please about it..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Zombies and new controls is very welcome in my book, wanting to go back to tank controls and bad camera is just crazy talk.



The tank controls were synonymous with the franchise.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

The fuck does Gears of War have to do with current RE?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Zombies and new controls is very welcome in my book, wanting to go back to tank controls and bad camera is just crazy talk.



I was totally digging watching Leon hack into zombies with a fucking fire-axe.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, Capcom "pledged" a blend of RE4 and RE5. It's been said along with the idea of tossing around a reboot.




Doesn't mention anything about blending RE4 and 5.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody fucking wants the tank controls

they're fucking liars who deserve a kick up their respective nuts/cunt

what they want is a horrifying experience.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I was totally digging watching Leon hack into zombies with a fucking fire-axe.



Which makes me wonder - are they bringing back the defensive weapons from REmake, or do the characters we control pick up whatever is close to them when you hit the melee button?

Whaddya think of the new OP, anyway?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The fuck does Gears of War have to do with current RE?



Because Chris is seen taking cover.

Interestingly, only Chris...

I'm thinking Leon will be more of a horror-approach, while Chris will be more of an action-approach. Capcom emphasized how it's almost like two story modes.

Not sure about Mr. 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Like I said earlier, the gameplay in RE R is what fans of the series who wants that horror back should play. Really like what they did there "demo"...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Ashely is now officially an 

MIND = BLOWN

Ok, stoked for this game


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because Chris is seen taking cover.
> 
> Interestingly, only Chris...
> 
> ...



Leon Kennedy is RE4.
Chris Redfield is RE5.
Alex Wesker is Uncharted.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

Ada saves everyone without her half the cast would be dead already.
Shes not wesker's lap dog
Shes independent and was only assigned to pretend like she worked for him.
She has no reason to work for him now especially since he knows she betrayed him.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Which makes me wonder - are they bringing back the defensive weapons from REmake, or do the characters we control pick up whatever is close to them when you hit the melee button?
> 
> Whaddya think of the new OP, anyway?



New OP? What new OP?

And I'm hoping, if my guess is right, that Leon's side of the story is more horror which is why he has the traditional zombies... so maybe it will be more like Dead Island or L4D where it will blend firearms and melee weapons.

While Chris is the more "shooter" aspect against the fucked up Plagas and B.O.W.s.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmC1lZeQad4[/YOUTUBE]



Mother..................of..................God....................I'm wet. 


Was that Chris with decent voice acting this time around?

Is this a Resident Evil game with great voice acting this time around?

*Hear's annoying white bitch*

Oh well still sounds like some decent voice acting from Leon and Chris.

AND ZUMBEHS ARE BACK! 

Those takedowns are awesome.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Plagas is back too. There is a scene in the trailer where Chris getting shot at by bunch of villagers/civilians. Meaning, they are plagas infected or randomly angry chinese villagers who does not like Chris being in their country.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ashely is now officially an
> 
> MIND = BLOWN
> 
> Ok, stoked for this game



I don't see Ashley being an action girl in this, per se. She's just following the other fellow (for simplicity's sake I'll go with everyone and say he's Alex Mercer Wesker) and injects him once.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Plagas is back too. There is a scene in the trailer where Chris getting shot at by bunch of villagers/civilians. Meaning, they are plagas infected or randomly angry chinese villagers who does not like Chris being in their country.



Or military insurgents.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Leon is now Jason Bourne. It's him.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Plagas is back too. There is a scene in the trailer where Chris getting shot at by bunch of villagers/civilians. Meaning, they are plagas infected or randomly angry chinese villagers who does not like Chris being in their country.



I'd be more impressed if they had Chinese military on the move to protect their citizens, seeing Chris and his gang as either the people who spread the virus or people infected by it. Of course, Chris can't go killing innocent soldiers just trying to do their job so they'll indeed be infected. Or at the very least, working for the Big Bad.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

That dude is cool, he doesn't seem to give a darn and wants to sell his superhuman blood for money. 

So Ashley was that annoying white bitch in the trailer, I knew she looked familiar.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Now I need someone capable of making me a gif set.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or military insurgents.


I highly doubt it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Now I need someone capable of making me a gif set.



I just made the Leon one I'm now wearing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I'd be more impressed if they had Chinese military on the move to protect their citizens, seeing Chris and his gang as either the people who spread the virus or people infected by it. Of course, Chris can't go killing innocent soldiers just trying to do their job so they'll indeed be infected. Or at the very least, working for the Big Bad.



I'm not convinced. Chris is obviously still very angry, the way he's shoving people out of his way - namely the one with the camera. It's a situation where, "They're shooting at us, we're defending ourselves" so I think it's entirely possible that it's a military, or insurgents.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

Zombies are back celebrate 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg3MS_rKSp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Now I need someone capable of making me a gif set.



I was thinking the same thing when I saw Aji's ava.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I highly doubt it.



RE4 and RE5 had military insurgents, so why not?




Aji Tae said:


> I just made the Leon one I'm now wearing.



Then make me one. 

I need to get me an avy of this "Alex Wesker", and a sig.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not convinced. Chris is obviously still very angry, the way he's shoving people out of his way - namely the one with the camera. It's a situation where, "They're shooting at us, we're defending ourselves" so I think it's entirely possible that it's a military, or insurgents.



The Big Bad is a giant boulder and he's angry because it clearly got in his way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

So, RE6 is now my Number 2 most anticipated for 2012.

Sorry, Tomb Raider. I still believe in you.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE4 and RE5 had military insurgents, so why not?


Military mercenaries that are infected by plagas.

So if there are insurgents in RE6, they must have been infected by plagas or whatever.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> So, RE:R is a prequel to both RE5 and RE6 then.
> 
> See, I'm confused because *I didn't play any of the RE5 DLCs or Gold edition.*



The Lost in Nightmares mission is the best thing in RE5 by a huge far.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2012)

*GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, I'M PROBABLY GONNA BE IN BOOT CAMP WHEN THIS COMES OUT!!!!!!*

But seriously, this couldn't look more badass if it tried. Looks like they're pulling a Pulp-Fiction with the story. Hopefully it'll actually deliver on that like Gears of War 3 said it would 

I'm a little worried about when this actually takes place, as I really don't want this to take place before 5. I want the fucking story to progress please. What the hell is it with Capcom and making fucking sequels take place before their predecessors. Hopefully that 10 years comment is just a broad one because it sounded better than 10 3/4 or 11.

Anyways, stoked to see Hunnigan and Ashley back (that is Ashley right?), even if they were pretty annoying in 4. And this new guy has my interest piqued. Seems likeable and badass enough. Has it been confirmed he's one of the Wesker clones? Or is that just speculation?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't see Ashley being an action girl in this, per se. She's just following the other fellow (for simplicity's sake I'll go with everyone and say he's Alex Mercer Wesker) and injects him once.



She actually is shown with a shot gun and later a pistol


----------



## Butcher (Jan 19, 2012)

Am I the only that thinks Uncharted met RE in RE 6?

Still, Day 1 fucking purchase.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, we already know.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> She actually is shown with a shot gun and later a pistol



I don't see this. Screenshots?

Also, I don't know much about Alex Wesker, but this character mentions being a mercenary ("Better off as a mercenary")... that doesn't sound like what little I've heard about Alex. Could it be HUNK? Though specifically an Umbrella operative, maybe he became a mercenary after their fall?

Or, still, an entirely original character.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Anyways, stoked to see Hunnigan and Ashley back (that is Ashley right?), even if they were pretty annoying in 4. And this new guy has my interest piqued. Seems likeable and badass enough. Has it been confirmed he's one of the Wesker clones? Or is that just speculation?



Even if nobody told me, he looked very Wesker-ish.



> I don't see this. Screenshots?
> 
> Also, I don't know much about Alex Wesker, but this character mentions being a mercenary ("Better off as a mercenary")... that doesn't sound like what little I've heard about Alex. Could it be HUNK? Though specifically an Umbrella operative, maybe he became a mercenary after their fall?
> 
> Or, still, an entirely original character.



Or Alex Wesker is HUNK. plottwist.jpg


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't like Uncharted so I hope this game is not similar to it.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even if nobody told me, he looked very Wesker-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Alex Wesker is HUNK. plottwist.jpg



There are more than 1 Wesker, only 1 Albert and 1 Alex
though. 

I can see it happening.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even if nobody told me, he looked very Wesker-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Alex Wesker is HUNK. plottwist.jpg



Not that I wouldn't put it past Capcom, but from what I read Alex Wesker was a researcher.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

He's comparing it to Uncharted because of the cover system.



Krory said:


> Not that I wouldn't put it past Capcom, but from what I read Alex Wesker was a researcher.


A researcher that does kung fu/matrix shits?

Either it's not Alex Wesker, or he some how gained Wesker's matrix power.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Better than GOW comparison.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> There are more than 1 Wesker, only 1 Albert and 1 Alex
> though.
> 
> I can see it happening.



It's my current head canon.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> God they are still making those resident evil movies?
> I was fine with the first two in some sort of AU sense but the 3rd one just fucking made me hate everything they were doing to the franchise.



Yes and the last movie just sucked ass. CGI gay as fuck, Wesker sucked. Just awful.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Better than GOW comparison.


Uncharted was influenced by GOW cover system.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> He's comparing it to Uncharted because of the cover system.
> 
> 
> A researcher that does kung fu/matrix shits?
> ...



Well if he's the same clone as Wesker, he should've had those powers, I would think.

But that's why I'm thinking it might not be Alex unless Capcom retcons it, which is entirely possible for them.

I would like for it to be HUNK. It's about time he got some REAL focus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't see this. Screenshots?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay.

But where's this mysterious shotgun?!


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought I saw HUNK already in both Operation Racoon and Revelations?

That would be alot of exposure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I thought I saw HUNK already in both Operation Racoon and Revelations?


 in Revelations first trailer he was a place holder for the Veltro member...


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I thought I saw HUNK already in both Operation Racoon and Revelations?
> 
> That would be alot of exposure.



The HUNK in Revelations is still just a rumor - it's one shot of someone that looks like him but a lot of Umbrella operatives wore the same or similar outfit. And considering it's at a point where Umbrella is dead, who knows if - in canon - he'd still be wearing the Umbrella uniform (since this would be his first appearance since where he's in-canon and Umbrella is dead).

Besides, HUNK is arguably one of the most popular characters last I checked, which is WHY he's everywhere.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even if nobody told me, he looked very Wesker-ish.



I thought so too, what with the Wesker-like powers and all, but I was just wondering if it had actually been confirmed.




Bender said:


> Yes and the last movie just sucked ass. CGI gay as fuck, Wesker sucked. Just awful.



Only part in that movie I liked was the part they ripped out of RE5 when Chris and Claire fought Wesker. Rest of the movie, along with 2 and 3 were shit. The first one is the only one I consider good.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2012)

Eh, if Chris and Leon are playable chars I suppose I can give the game a try. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Okay.
> 
> But where's this mysterious shotgun?!



My mistake  that was the same gun, it looked longer because of the angle she was holding it


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My mistake  that was the same gun, it looked longer because of the angle she was holding it



It would be interesting to see if Ashley fails less than Rebecca again. She was already better than Becky as someone useless, so it can only go up.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sorry I can never see that. Even if she grew Wesker powers and started killing zombies left and right.

That and her voice actor sounds like a bag of cats being scraped across a chalkboard.

She's so terrible she's irredeemable, kind of like our "resident" Ashley in ME.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not that I wouldn't put it past Capcom, but from what I read Alex Wesker was a researcher.





ExoSkel said:


> He's comparing it to Uncharted because of the cover system.
> 
> 
> A researcher that does kung fu/matrix shits?
> ...





_Researching is a dangerous profession._


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

It leads to some heavy Global Saturation.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 19, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> He's comparing it to Uncharted because of the cover system.


No, just because of the jumping. running & jumping in dangerous situations also in gameplay.

Not as advanced as Uncharted, but pretty advanced in RE's case.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Wesker multi-classed.

All we know about Alex Wesker is his researching which he still did during Wesker's whole drama. But he did develop the secret of immortality and left Spencer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Butcher said:


> No, just because of the jumping.


I don't see it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Screenshots


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Capcom be trolling hard  

Leon looks more like Dante now yet for the actual DMC game they give us that piece of shit  Nicely done.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

I's gonna keep singing "Ashely is an action girl" until the game comes out. Then i'm gonna buy it


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

All we need is Claire and Steve showing up and my fab 4 would be complete


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Screenshots



Nemesis like monster kinda reminds me of the main character from Splatterhouse, especially in that scene where he's squeezing the new guy.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Lulz... I made a .gif but had one frame too many.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I might have to do what I swore never to do again and dive into the shops.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

I made a set nobody can ever use because I'm terrible at reducing size (the avatar is 350KB and the signature is almost 3MB)! But damn is it awesome. 





*edit:* I think the signature could be used now but I assume the avatar is still far too big.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder if it will be a problem getting a mysterious third character avatar in the 150x200 size that's still within the filesize.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder if it will be a problem getting a mysterious third character avatar in the 150x200 size that's still within the filesize.



What's your limit? My avatar is only, like, 600KB or something so there shouldn't be that many problems.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm just a pimp so my filesize is still 341KB despite the increased size.

The sig will be no problem I think since the scene is only around 3 to 4 seconds.  Need to decide what to do for the avy.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

I won't believe HUNK until I see necks snapped


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm just a pimp so my filesize is still 341KB despite the increased size.
> 
> The sig will be no problem I think since the scene is only around 3 to 4 seconds.  Need to decide what to do for the avy.



If you give me a rough idea, I should be able to cook it up relatively quickly. It'll take a bit longer than a usual set since I have to manually save each frame, then import them all to ImageReady in order to create .gifs and stuff...


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

HUNK has only snapped necks once.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

He'll do it again

with all the protagonists

it'll be the true ending


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy shit, i spend some hours with my girlfriend and when i come back this vague rumor exploded into a plethora of gifs and screenshots.

Holy shit, Leon has seen better days, huh? He looks like 20 years older.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> If you give me a rough idea, I should be able to cook it up relatively quickly. It'll take a bit longer than a usual set since I have to manually save each frame, then import them all to ImageReady in order to create .gifs and stuff...



Well the sig was going to be about 2:00 to 2:04 (the scene when "Alex Wesker" is kicking ass). Though I also like the 2:17-2:21 scene when he and Ashley jump out of the window and he dodges Big Nasty.  But ass-kicking is better.

Only thing for avatar I've found is the 2:27 to 2:30 scene range when he's pulling the needle out of his neck.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, i spend some hours with my girlfriend and when i come back this vague rumor exploded into a plethora of gifs and screenshots.
> 
> Holy shit, Leon has seen better days, huh? He looks like 20 years older.



Good thing. He always looked in his teens. The dude's 30 here about time he looks like an adult.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> He'll do it again
> 
> with all the protagonists
> 
> it'll be the true ending



HUNK has only snapped necks once.

Every single neck simultaneously. 

A million, million spines crying out, no hope indeed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

So people are already betting for the other survivor of the Wesker project to be the new character?

If he's a good guy, that'd be pretty gay. The reason why Wesker was such a good antagonist is because he could pull all of those matrix bullshit moves which made him virtually invincible. While still being a suave friend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Well if he was a bad guy, it would be twice as gay to fight the same kind of antagonist twice in a row


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So people are already betting for the other survivor of the Wesker project to be the new character?
> 
> If he's a good guy, that'd be pretty gay. The reason why Wesker was such a good antagonist is because he could pull all of those matrix bullshit moves which made him virtually invincible. While still being a suave friend.



There's a difference between "good guy" and "protagonist."

He's quite obviously in it for the money since he brings it up twice (he charges extra for B.O.W.s. Just sayin').

I'm not convinced it's Alex Wesker - it's just what most people are saying. He seems to do "super things" but so do Chris and Leon, complete humans. We just know that he's not. It could be HUNK. Doubtful, but I wish.

I'm leaning towards new character.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy shit, there's a trailer?!

Watching the* FUCK* out of it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, there's a trailer?!
> 
> Watching the* FUCK* out of it.



Where do you think the gifs were coming from?


----------



## Helix (Jan 19, 2012)

Sigh, more of the same. I guess seeing the old-style zombies is a step in the right direction. Oh well, I'll probably still enjoy this game, but it still isn't the same RE I knew.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Where do you think the gifs were coming from?



**Trailer loading**

Yeah, i kinda....brainfarted there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2012)

Running. Zombies.

Shit just got real.


----------



## Jing (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still don't know this "Alex."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Buzz-Cut Guy_



Dude looks like Cole from InFamous 2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I jumped with joy when I saw a zombie jump on Leon and start trying to take a chunk out of his neck.

I must've ejaculated twice in that one moment.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Jing said:


> Dude looks like Cole from InFamous 2.



Only more awesome.

New RE6 is a pretty cool guy. Punches B.O.W.S. in the face while selling his blood for money and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

REal talk.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Mercs mode is gonna be fucking nuts this time around I'm betting.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Im sorry Shinji Mikami  

I can only imagine what Mikami is feeling right now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Im sorry Shinji Mikami
> 
> I can only imagine what Mikami is feeling right now.



Considering he started this direction for Resident Evil, then went off to make a game like Vanquish... probably pretty shitty.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering he started this direction for Resident Evil, then went off to make a game like Vanquish... probably pretty shitty.



If he knew that making RE4 would flousrish this type of Resident Evil for the next installments , he wouldnt have done it this way  He probably didnt even intend for it to continue in such a style WHY !!!!!!! 

I love Leon and Chirs was cool till he went on a roid rampage, but why must I see them again??

Wheres my Rebecca  my Barry!!!

WHERE THE FUCK IS BILLY COEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Billy -> Mullets are out
Rebecca -> BWUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

I think this is pretty fresh actually  my main beef with 5 was that it seemed too hammy and action oriented, but i liked the gameplay mechanics. 

This new looking combination of 4 and 5 along with elements from other popular games seems intriguing for me 

Plus there's also Action Girl Ashley 

My only question is where is Jill..i mean if the world is obviously going to hell in a handbasket, then we need to know where the people we care about are


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

and may we never worry about Barry again


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Mercs mode is gonna be fucking nuts this time around I'm betting.



Oh damn... I can't wait for that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

i hope sheva returns for this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think this is pretty fresh actually  my main beef with 5 was that it seemed too hammy and action oriented, but i liked the gameplay mechanics.
> 
> This new looking combination of 4 and 5 along with elements from other popular games seems intriguing for me
> 
> ...



I hope the game is at least long this time. 

For 5, it was so short that I more or less blinked and the game was over. 4 in comparison was a decent length.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Billy -> Mullets are out
> Rebecca -> BWUAHAHAHAHA


Billy never had a mullet, use your eyes, he had his hair swooped back .

And Steve Burnside hasnt officially been confirmed dead. Wesker even said he had a chance to come back.

I would have rather much liked to see Claire and oh my god Steve is alive reunited.

TELL ME KRORY!!! WHY , WHY IS CAPCOM DOING THIS TO ME???


Inuhanyou said:


> I think this is pretty fresh actually  my main beef with 5 was that it seemed too hammy and action oriented, but i liked the gameplay mechanics.
> 
> This new looking combination of 4 and 5 along with elements from other popular games seems intriguing for me
> 
> ...


Who fuck cares about JIll, weve seen enough Jill. 

No one wants a combinitation of 4 and 5 they want a combo of 0 through 3 with some elements of 4 and 5. 

WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

*throws tv at you*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i hope sheva returns for this.



Maybe during the cutscenes, like hearing her over the radio or whatever... But not during the actual gameplay. You're already running with four or five other guys when you play as Chris.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh damn... I can't wait for that.



They better bring back the gauntlet style merc mode like in RE3 where you go from point A to point B. That was the shit back in the day. I like the arena style but gauntlet was where it was at.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgTP-znbwpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Who fuck cares about JIll, weve seen enough Jill.
> 
> No one wants a combinitation of 4 and 5 they want a combo of 0 through 3 with some elements of 4 and 5.
> 
> ...





Fixed camera angles were creepy back in the day, but now they're just archaic design


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My only question is where is Jill..i mean if the world is obviously going to hell in a handbasket, then we need to know where the people we care about are



We know where Jill is. With Wesker.

This takes place after her "death" and before RE5 so she's clearly with him in his experimentation process, and this explains why Chris is still angry since she's still presumed to be dead.




Zen-aku said:


> i hope sheva returns for this.



Doubtful. Chris seems to be the only BSAA point of view and meeting her in RE5 was their first meeting, it wouldn't make much sense for that to occur in RE6 when it takes place before 5.




Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Billy never had a mullet, use your eyes, he had his hair swooped back .
> 
> And Steve Burnside hasnt officially been confirmed dead. Wesker even said he had a chance to come back.
> 
> ...



It was still short on the top. That constitutes a mullet. No Mother Love for you.

And Steve was whiny and pathetic and a waste of air. I was joyous when he died. Claire deserves someone better than that.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Stop with your first person and 3rd person over shoulder shooters !!!!!! 

It had fixed camera angles because it was horror !!!!!!!!!!

RE is no free will game


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was still short on the top. That constitutes a mullet. No Mother Love for you.
> 
> And Steve was whiny and pathetic and a waste of air. I was joyous when he died. Claire deserves someone better than that.



His hair was swooped back, admit it.

And Steve was perfect for Claire. He was a kid brah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

The world is practically collapsing and people are saying this isn't after Resident Evil 5?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Fixed angles aren't even "scary" anymore - in an over the shoulder and first-person perspective, things are still a surprise when you go around a corner. Things can still come up behind you. Fixed camera angles are a crutch for survival horror nowadays.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The world is practically collapsing and people are saying this isn't after Resident Evil 5?



Because it's not.

It says "Ten years after the Raccoon City Incident."

That's 2008.

RE5 takes place a year after that.

>Simple math


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They better bring back the gauntlet style merc mode like in RE3 where you go from point A to point B. That was the shit back in the day. I like the arena style but gauntlet was where it was at.



Would be nice, yeah. I just hope they have an Endless Mode, where the game only ends when everyone is dead. Being unable to revive your allies when they die would both be justified _and_ a great way to add tension.

I wonder if RE6 will retain or modify the weapon customisation... That'd be neat.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Fixed angles aren't even "scary" anymore - in an over the shoulder and first-person perspective, things are still a surprise when you go around a corner. Things can still come up behind you. Fixed camera angles are a crutch for survival horror nowadays.



No they arent, fixed angles was one of the aspects that made Resident evil , resident evil. 

They should have stuck with how the camera worked in the early version of RE 4.

Krory you making me act a fool here.


Oh I see what happen to the people that grew up with RE. 

They've all given up, I'm the only one left on the front lines.

JESUS GIVE ME STRENGTH!


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I wonder if RE6 will retain or modify the weapon customisation... That'd be neat.



That is one thing I really liked about RE5 was the customization and the various number of weapons. It was pretty sweet and it was good for my brother and I because we like to "vary" a bit so it allowed us to do that - me sticking with automatic weapons and the likes while he took shotguns.

One thing I liked about RE3 - perhaps the ONLY thing - was the ammo variations, as well, and making ammo.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because it's not.
> 
> It says "Ten years after the Raccoon City Incident."
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for official confirmation personally.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> No they arent, fixed angles was one of the aspects that made Resident evil , resident evil.
> 
> They should have stuck with how the camera worked in the early version of RE 4.
> 
> ...



I'm not "making you act a fool" - you are one. They "made" Resident Evil over a decade ago, that's all. It's an old style and full games should never go back to it because now it's a sign of laziness. There are games that have shown you don't need that same archaic system to make a horror game.

If you want to live in the 90s, then give up your PS3 or 360 or high-end PC and go back and play PSX games forever. We'll move on without you and actually ENJOY games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm waiting for official confirmation personally.



It already was. It was in the official statement giving to every gaming site by Capcom:



> "*It has been ten years since the Raccoon City incident* and the President of the United States has decided to reveal the truth behind what took place in the belief that it will curb the current resurgence in bioterrorist activity. Due to be by the President's side is his personal friend and Raccoon City survivor, Leon S. Kennedy, but when the venue suffers a bioterrorist attack, Leon is forced to face a President transformed beyond recognition and make his hardest ever decision. At the same time, Bioterrorism Security Assessment Alliance member Chris Redfield arrives in China, itself under threat of a bioterrorist attack. With no country safe from these attacks and the ensuing outbreaks, the entire world's population is united by a common fear that there is no hope left."  and the President of the United States has decided to reveal the truth behind what took place in the belief that it will curb the current resurgence in bioterrorist activity. Due to be by the President's side is his personal friend and Raccoon City survivor, Leon S. Kennedy, but when the venue suffers a bioterrorist attack, Leon is forced to face a President transformed beyond recognition and make his hardest ever decision. At the same time, Bioterrorism Security Assessment Alliance member Chris Redfield arrives in China, itself under threat of a bioterrorist attack. With no country safe from these attacks and the ensuing outbreaks, the entire world's population is united by a common fear that there is no hope left."



By official records, the Raccoon City Incident takes place through late September and early December of 2008. Resident Evil 5 takes place early March 2009. Still about five months difference in time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

The timeline doesn't fit at all. That's what we're saying. "10 years" doesn't mean anything in this context 

Why the fuck would they go to Africa after the entire world is set ablaze and there is chaos everywhere?

Where's the new guy in 5? Where's Ashley? Why was there no mention of the collapse of the World Governments when it says that the world governments specifically created BSAA to deal with specific bioterrorism cases?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Doubtful. Chris seems to be the only BSAA point of view and meeting her in RE5 was their first meeting, it wouldn't make much sense for that to occur in RE6 when it takes place before 5.





Krory said:


> Because it's not.
> 
> It says "Ten years after the Raccoon City Incident."
> 
> ...


That....is unnecessarily complicated....fucking Capcom...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Oh I see what happen to the people that grew up with RE.
> 
> They've all given up, I'm the only one left on the front lines.
> 
> JESUS GIVE ME STRENGTH!



I was _nine_ when RE2 came out. I watched my Dad beat it, then I beat it. I haven't given up on Resident Evil. I simply believe that, while RE3.5 would have been amazing, they did absolutely everything right with RE4. I can't stand RE5, though, but that's irrelevant.

I'm looking forward to this game. I won't enjoy Chris's parts as much as Leon's, but that's only because I'd play Uncharted if I wanted to play a third person shooter with cover mechanics. Heck, I probably won't even like Ashley's parts at all because they look more like that Yakuza series than a horror game.

But I'll still probably enjoy the game, overall. If we're extremely lucky, they might even pull an RE2 and let you pick whether to play through Leon's story or Chris's. That'd require them to make two full games, of course, but they could do that.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not "making you act a fool" - you are one. They "made" Resident Evil over a decade ago, that's all. It's an old style and full games should never go back to it because now it's a sign of laziness. There are games that have shown you don't need that same archaic system to make a horror game.
> 
> If you want to live in the 90s, then give up your PS3 or 360 or high-end PC and go back and play PSX games forever. We'll move on without you and actually ENJOY games.



Re Remake didnt come out in the 90's  Re Zero didn't come out in the  90's Code Veronica did not come OUT in the 90's .

Brah, if you like 3rd person shooters with cameras over shoulders then u should head over and stay at Gears of War.

Why must you mess my shit up?


Shinji should have stayed with the Original Re4 , camera was still fixed but when u aimed it was over shoulder.

May Shinji have mercy on all of your souls.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't like it being a prequel to RE5 either. Why go save Africa if the world is already fucked over? 

The big bad won't mean so much either since Wesker is going to come right after with his saturation.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I was _nine_ when RE2 came out. I watched my Dad beat it, then I beat it. I haven't given up on Resident Evil. I simply believe that, while RE3.5 would have been amazing, they did absolutely everything right with RE4. I can't stand RE5, though, but that's irrelevant.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this game. I won't enjoy Chris's parts as much as Leon's, but that's only because I'd play Uncharted if I wanted to play a third person shooter with cover mechanics. Heck, I probably won't even like Ashley's parts at all because they look more like that Yakuza series than a horror game.
> 
> But I'll still probably enjoy the game, overall. If we're extremely lucky, they might even pull an RE2 and let you pick whether to play through Leon's story or Chris's. That'd require them to make two full games, of course, but they could do that.


Lucky?? LUCKY??

They should have just given the license to make RE6 to Shinji's new Developing company.

But no, they outsourced it in a cheaply manner. 

And the dude who was in charge of Re 5 , forgot that cats name.

Shame on him.

*holds you and caress's your hair*

One day , one day


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The timeline doesn't fit at all. That's what we're saying. "10 years" doesn't mean anything in this context



It means everything. It sets up the timeline, it confirms that it takes place before RE5, which is why Chris is not with Jill and explains Chris' obvious anger, as well as setting up a length of time post-RE4 (four years) to show how Leon and Ashley both have changed in the years.




> Why the fuck would they go to Africa after the entire world is set ablaze and there is chaos everywhere?



Why the fuck would they go to China? Because they're there to stop a bioterrorist attack. That's the entire purpose of the BSAA. That's why they were in Africa - because of the black market dealing of a biological virus.




> Where's the new guy in 5? Where's Ashley? Why was there no mention of the collapse of the World Governments when it says that the world governments specifically created BSAA to deal with specific bioterrorism cases?



Ashley's not part of the BSAA so it's irrelevant. The BSAA was obviously created for this sole purpose since the BSAA date in the timeline since as far back as 2006 (since that's when Jill was presumed dead and Chris and Jill were both part of the BSAA then, and Revelations also predates this). And which new guy? The new main character? Who knows. I assume that's what the game will tell us. Why haven't we heard from Billy again? Barry? Rebecca? Claire? It's not relevant. That's why. If you mean Chris' new partner, I'm assuming he's going to die.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

And Remake is arguably better than RE4, I can't really choose, but I guess I'd edge Remake a little bit ahead, fixed camera angles and all.

It would be nice if Leon had fixed camera angles focusing on the "horror" like Krory said earlier, and Chris have the over the shoulder more action oriented segments.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Re Remake didnt come out in the 90's  Re Zero didn't come out in the  90's Code Veronica did not come OUT in the 90's .
> 
> Brah, if you like 3rd person shooters with cameras over shoulders then u should head over and stay at Gears of War.
> 
> ...



And RE0 was garbage and RE Code: Veronica was a significant decline in horror to begin with. You're making nothing but moot points and putting your faith in the man who thought the best idea was to lean into action. GG, noob.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

And that unnamed third guy act like a better Wesker/Krauser alternative.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

So we have running and leaping Zombies along with regular zombie variation. Like the big fat zombie guy which i reckon is going to take much more punishment to go down. First vibe i got was Left 4 Dead.

Which intensified when i saw more of Leon's sequences. Traversing through a destroyed city while watching the zombie infestation fucking everything up and swarming him when they notice his presence. It looks like he can even pull some stunts in order to separate him from the swarm like doing a Max Payne leap, jumping away from them to the ground and shooting while still lying down.

It looks intense and pretty fast paced. I like.

Chris's sequences looks like standard RE 5 stuff. Shooting, shooting, cover, cover. And we even have typical TPS sprinting and typical cover based shooting which is pretty god damn gene-

**Chris is grabbed by a B.O.W while in cover and starts getting royally fucked**

You officially have my full attention Capcom. I don't know why are you undermining Revelations and Operation Raccoon City with this bomb but shit, it looks good.

And with Eiichiro Sasaki as director, i'm hoping for some good horror set pieces since he can pull those very well and more gameplay consistency. Also like that Makoto Fukui is still character designer, he's one of my favorite Capcom artists at the moment. Leon actually looks great in motion.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I don't like it being a prequel to RE5 either. Why go save Africa if the world is already fucked over?



Because clearly, the world doesn't stay fucked over.

Do I really need to point out the obvious to people...?




> The big bad won't mean so much either since Wesker is going to come right after with his saturation.



The big bad is always irrelevant in RE.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> And RE0 was garbage and RE Code: Veronica was a significant decline in horror to begin with. You're making nothing but moot points and putting your faith in the man who thought the best idea was to lean into action. GG, noob.



Zero wasnt garbage, what is wrong with you??

And you are dissing Code Veronica??

You're arguments on the future of RE are hereby invalid bro.

Stick to your gears of war brah.

Your defending what RE has become instead of trying to grow on what made RE awesome.

But you are obviously one of those fans that started to love the series cause of 4.


Brah, apologize for nurturing the way RE is headed.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> May Shinji have mercy on all of your souls.



I know it has been stated many times already but....Shinji Mikami is actually responsible for this current direction of the series.

You are killing whatever little point you are trying to make by keep bringing him up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And with Eiichiro Sasaki as director, i'm hoping for some good horror set pieces since he can pull those very well and more gameplay consistency. Also like that Makoto Fukui is still character designer, he's one of my favorite Capcom artists at the moment. Leon actually looks great in motion.



I'm still curious as to why they chose him as director. Outbreak and Outbreak 2 weren't exactly big titles for them, but glad they chose someone more familiar with the horror style so it could be adapted better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

So if its true that this is a prequel, than the the world is fixed  I guess having "No Hope Left" as a slogan means nothing then?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Zero wasnt garbage, what is wrong with you??
> 
> And you are dissing Code Veronica??
> 
> ...



All I hear is "WAAAAH, WAAAAAH, WAAAAAAAAAH." Stop crying and grow up and move on with evolution and changing times. Your bro started this speed-train so thank Shinji.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BILLY COEN!!!!!!!!!!!!



This one character I wish they'd bring back. Dude was straight up badass and pretty funny to boot. This would also most likely bring Rebecca back into the picture and we'd finally be able to see what she's been up to these past 10 years. Probably never gonna happen, but one can hope


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I know it has been stated many times already but....Shinji Mikami is actually responsible for this current direction of the series.
> 
> You are killing whatever little point you are trying to make by keep bringing him up.



Ive already brought that up brah.

Keep up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm glad they decided not to reboot.

I've had enough of those recently.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So if its true that this is a prequel, than the the world is fixed  I guess having "No Hope Left" as a slogan means nothing then?



Or it could still leave places like China and America broken and destroyed. The threat can be stopped but damage still be done. You're kind of missing the point.

It's not as big of an offender as, say, Resident Evil 0.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> All I hear is "WAAAAH, WAAAAAH, WAAAAAAAAAH." Stop crying and grow up and move on with evolution and changing times. Your bro started this speed-train so thank Shinji.


Then get off the damn train and apologize.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm glad they decided not to reboot.
> 
> I've had enough of those recently.



We havent even rebooted once.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Then get off the damn train and apologize.



Tell Shinji to stop conducting it then.

You know where they got the slide mechanic in RE6 from?

Vanquish.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> We havent even rebooted once.



You're a horrible troll.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm glad they decided not to reboot.
> 
> I've had enough of those recently.



I wouldn't minded if they rebooted in theory, but this is Capcom we are talking about. Their idea of rebooting a game is having some mediocre Western developers develop it.

So yeah, I'm ok with this. Trailer was dope as fuck. I personally want more co-op though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm still curious as to why they chose him as director. Outbreak and Outbreak 2 weren't exactly big titles for them, but glad they chose someone more familiar with the horror style so it could be adapted better.



Both games had a consistent player base for several years. It was pretty popular when it came out and people made a fit when Capcom shut down the servers like a decade or something. The games were successful enough. At least for oldschool Capcom.

And since one of Resident Evil 5's problems was the director and producer not being sure what the fuck to do with the game initially. Judging from Leon's gameplay, which look intense as fuck, i'm sure Eiichiro Sasaki's know what he's doing.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> This one character I wish they'd bring back. Dude was straight up badass and pretty funny to boot. This would also most likely bring Rebecca back into the picture and we'd finally be able to see what she's been up to these past 10 years. Probably never gonna happen, but one can hope



This guy knows, right here.

*sexy golf clap*


Krory said:


> Tell Shinji to stop conducting it then.
> 
> You know where they got the slide mechanic in RE6 from?
> 
> Vanquish.


You know Shinji had nothing to do with that going into the RE 6???

Shinji may have started conducting the train but he got off a longgggg time ago.

Yes, you are on a speeding train that isnt being conducted by anyone who is respectable.

Congrats.  Whenever u are ready to apologize for glorifying the way RE is going my VM will be open.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Outbreak 2 was hard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Also why is it so difficult to make a simple timeline analysis and accept that this game takes place before 5?

**Why are people going to Africa when there was problems in other places?**

Well, that's because we're solving said problems in this fucking game, aren't we?

Fucking people.

And Krory, your mom's a whore. RE0 was an awesome old school Resident Evil.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to see some actual gameplay from the third player side. It was like 90% cut scenes and button-press sequences obviously. So want to see what he would actually do (and, of course, who the fuck he is). But yeah, the Leon scenes looked great. I don't really like Leon at all but I'm looking forward to this.

It'll be nice for Chris to not be such a goody-two-shoes, as well.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> You know Shinji had nothing to do with that going into the RE 6???
> 
> Shinji may have started conducting the train but he got off a longgggg time ago.
> 
> ...



I make it a point to not apologize for being right.

Especially to children.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 19, 2012)

This game looks awesome.

I don't really care that it's not the same Resident evil. Infact, it looks like Capcom's trying to combine elements from the New and old resident evil games. Seeing as how the RE5 DLC tried to bring back the old RE,  I wouldn't be surprised if my assumption is right. 

Nevertheless, I'm still anticipating this game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Krory, your mom's a whore. RE0 was an awesome old school Resident Evil.



Sorry, Rebecca is an awful character and I'd be happy if she never returned. The world needs more Claire, though - the only truly badass female in the series.

And RE0's retcon was horrible. Are we supposed to assume Rebecca has amnesia? The shit she faced in RE0 was significantly worse than RE1 but she was shitting bricks in RE1. I don't mind a prequel but they need to think things like THAT through.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

to all those want the old mechanics

refer to a previous post of mine and decide

barefoot or cleats?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

>70,000 zombies

Leon takes that out in a weekend.

Though that's still less than if all of Raccoon City was infected since they had a population of 100,000.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I make it a point to not apologize for being right.
> 
> Especially to children.


Whenever u wanna man up. My VM is open brah.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Also why is it so difficult to make a simple timeline analysis and accept that this game takes place before 5?
> 
> **Why are people going to Africa when there was problems in other places?**
> 
> ...


This dude right here.

Knows whats up.


Krory said:


> >70,000 zombies
> 
> Leon takes that out in a weekend.
> 
> Though that's still less than if all of Raccoon City was infected since they had a population of 100,000.



Stop jizzing over Leon.

You are going to make him seem uncool.  Stick with Steroid Chirs bro.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm taking that as cleats.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Whenever u wanna man up. My VM is open brah.



Keep crying, kiddo.




> This dude right here.
> 
> Knows whats up.



Of course he does. He supports RE6.




> Stop jizzing over Leon.
> 
> You are going to make him seem uncool.  Stick with Steroid Chirs bro.



Leon was always uncool. Nothing new there.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Keep crying, kiddo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looking forward to something isnt the same as supporting it. Come at me bro.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 19, 2012)

Leon only killed about 1000 las plagas followers in RE4. The 70,000 zombies is probably why hes running like hell now.

I'm starting to think RE5 might be the end of the series since Wesker is dead and all were getting now is games set before that on the timeline.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sorry, Rebecca is an awful character and I'd be happy if she never returned. The world needs more Claire, though - the only truly badass female in the series.
> 
> And RE0's retcon was horrible. Are we supposed to assume Rebecca has amnesia? The shit she faced in RE0 was significantly worse than RE1 but she was shitting bricks in RE1. I don't mind a prequel but they need to think things like THAT through.



**I don't like Resident Evil 0 because of one character**

Your mom's a double whore. 

**I also don't like Resident Evil 0 because of the story retcon**

Make that triple. Who gives a shit about story consistency concerning side characters? Come on, it's fucking Resident Evil, the story's a joke. I'm talking about how well executed the game was, the "survival" aspect was focused to the very brim. There isn't another old school Resident Evil that combines the brutal scarceness of items with the relentless enemy placement. You could never feel comfortable playing this fucking game because you always barely had enough to fight for your life yet the game would always force you to do it if you wanted to progress. And those bugs, man. Fuck the bug theme of that game. Fucking giant bugs. And the fucking slug creep that could appear in any random section of the entire game. That game constantly kept you on your toes. It created tension. THAT'S WHAT YOU NEED IN A SURVIVAL HORROR.

Hell, in some ways, RE0 did 2 player character play much better than 5.

Also, Rebecca is my waifu and Billy Coen is a badass. Your mom's still a whore. Plus, the fact that Rebecca barely knew what the fuck she was doing or Billy being out of his league added to the game since they weren't a one man army like Chris or Leon.

And shit, Leon's sections looks so fucking good. I want.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Leon only killed about 1000 las plagas followers in RE4. The 70,000 zombies is probably why hes running like hell now.



Eh, he's faced zombies before in RE2.

Claire would've had this situation mopped up already. But Leon takes a couple days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

So...the end of the world scenario the game is trying to present is fairly inconsequential what with this apparently being a prequel(i'm gonna be calling bullshit on that until release date)


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **I don't like Resident Evil 0 because of one character**
> 
> Your mom's a double whore.
> 
> ...



I don't see what my mother's promiscuity has to do with my dislike of the game.

And for what it's worth, I also disliked a majority of the creature designs as well as the main antagonist. The new Hunters were bollocks next to the standby zombies, Cerberi and crows. Leech monsters were idiotic. He was incredibly lackluster, not that Wesker is any better of course. The world needs more Eliminators. 

And not liking a character as a point for not liking a game is incredibly viable considering it's someone you have to put up with the entire game, especially with such an annoying voice. The game is, admittedly, better on mute.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because clearly, the world doesn't stay fucked over.
> 
> Do I really need to point out the obvious to people...?
> 
> ...



How dare you slander Nemesis and Birkin's names! 

Also I only pointed that because from the trailer it seemed, or I wanted the whole world to come to some apocalyptic scenario, but it seems like it's just isolated incidents all over the world.

Oh well, RE hasn't ever been about the story anyway, just bring on the delicious gameplay then I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...the end of the world scenario the game is trying to present is fairly inconsequential what with this apparently being a prequel(i'm gonna be calling bullshit on that until release date)



The "end of the world" scenario has been in every game. It's been about containing them. Welcome to the Resident Evil series, you must be new.

And even in the game, the only things that are in danger is one American city (with a smaller population than Raccoon city) and a city in China.

It was viral campaign. Get over it. The "worldly" association comes from the fact that this is the first time in the Resident Evil history that this bio-attacks are made knowledgeable to the PUBLIC. It's public paranoia and fear, that's what it all stems from.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Yo get out of my house with your logic Krory. 

Fuck that shit this is Resident Evil, I want my doomsday! Let the series die on a good note!


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Wasn't the third guy in some Russian/really cold city too?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Yo get out of my house with your logic Krory.
> 
> Fuck that shit this is Resident Evil, I want my doomsday! Let the series die on a good note!



Doomsday in the Resident Evil series is as big of a hoax as the Rapture, mate. Deal with it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Wasn't the third guy in some Russian/really cold city too?



Yeah, it takes place in Russia though Russia wasn't mentioned as one of the "outbreaks" - just China and the US. Seems the situation in Russia is more about getting to Mr. 3.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

If I had a dollar for every end of the world scheme in RE


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If I had a dollar for every end of the world scheme in RE



We'd have more money than Capcom, that's for sure...


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Drama/Horror...lol Capcom. Lol.

I wouldn't be bothered as much if Capcom just went out and say it, action/drama/third person shooter/whatever yet they still market it as horror. Tsk, tsk, tsk Capcom.

At least the gameplay seems to be a huge improvement over Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Drama/Horror...lol Capcom. Lol.
> 
> I wouldn't be bothered as much if Capcom just went out and say it, action/drama/third person shooter/whatever yet they still market it as horror. Tsk, tsk, tsk Capcom.
> 
> At least the gameplay seems to be a huge improvement over Resident Evil 5.



Technically, should've stopped being marketed as "horror" over a decade ago, but eh. Shit happens.

EDIT: Except remake. Fuck you, Lisa Trevor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> The "end of the world" scenario has been in every game. It's been about containing them. Welcome to the Resident Evil series, you must be new.
> .



 don't play coy with me 



> According to Capcom, the game's story is as follows: "It has been ten years since the Raccoon City incident and the President of the United States has decided to reveal the truth behind what took place in the belief that it will curb the current resurgence in bioterrorist activity. Due to be by the President's side is his personal friend and Raccoon City survivor, Leon S. Kennedy, but when the venue suffers a bioterrorist attack, Leon is forced to face a President transformed beyond recognition and make his hardest ever decision. At the same time, Bioterrorism Security Assessment Alliance member Chris Redfield arrives in China, itself under threat of a bioterrorist attack. *With no country safe from these attacks and the ensuing outbreaks, the entire world's population is united by a common fear that there is no hope left."*



It says it right there. The whole world is infected


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't see what my mother's promiscuity has to do with my dislike of the game.



Oh, it doesn't. I'm just using this thread to provide vital pieces of information concerning your mother's lifestyle. Totally unrelated to the subject matter.



Krory said:


> And for what it's worth, I also disliked a majority of the creature designs as well as the main antagonist. The new Hunters were bollocks next to the standby zombies, Cerberi and crows. Leech monsters were idiotic. He was incredibly lackluster, not that Wesker is any better of course. The world needs more Eliminators.



Well, since the laboratory in the second mansion was a testing facility for animal virus research, the heavier focus on infested animals was expected. Although, to be frank, i didn't care much for the new hunter design as well but the grand majority of enemy design were infected animals, mostly insects which grew to unnerving size. I fucking hate big bugs.

Those fucking monkeys that spawn all over the mansion when you have to traverse the entire building were all over me.



Krory said:


> And not liking a character as a point for not liking a game is incredibly viable considering it's someone you have to put up with the entire game, especially with such an annoying voice. The game is, admittedly, better on mute.



I like her character, shelf this one to opinions. You can just ignore the cutscenes. Also, the fact that Rebecca barely knew what the fuck she was doing or Billy being out of his league added to the game since they weren't a one man army like Chris or Leon.

I rank 0 very high in my old school RE list. Higher than 2. Never really got why that one is so universally loved.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> don't play coy with me
> 
> 
> 
> It says it right there. *The whole world is infected*



Huuuuh....no, it doesn't.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> don't play coy with me
> 
> 
> 
> It says it right there. The whole world is infected



Do you not understand basic English or something...? If not, I can forgive you for that mistake. What it says is that no country is _safe_ from the outbreaks and attacks. Meaning it _can_ happen anywhere.

It also says right there it's only happened in China and the US.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

You guys...

I am not convinced in the least about this scenario, i'll see for myself


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, it doesn't. I'm just using this thread to provide vital pieces of information concerning your mother's lifestyle. Totally unrelated to the subject matter.



Oh, alright then. My apologies, carry on.




> Well, since the laboratory in the second mansion was a testing facility for animal virus research, the heavier focus on infested animals was expected. although, to be frank, i didn't care much for the new hunter design as well but the grand majority of enemy design were infected animals, mostly insects which grew to unnerving size. I fucking hate big bugs.
> 
> Those fucking monkeys that spawn all over the mansion when you have to traverse the entire building were all over me.



I like mutated animals, personally. But their effort in design seemed lazy for the most part. I loved Outbreak for the shit like the infected lion/lionesses and the elephant. But yeah, mostly lazy designs.




> I like her character, shelf this one to opinions. You can just ignore the cutscenes. Also, the fact that Rebecca barely knew what the fuck she was doing or Billy being out of his league added to the game since they weren't a one man army like Chris or Leon.
> 
> I rank 0 very high in my old school RE list. Higher than 2. Never really got why that one is so universally loved.



I wouldn't rank 2 very high either because I simply don't like Leon either. But I do love me some Claire.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> don't play coy with me
> 
> 
> 
> It says it right there. The whole world is infected



With bioterrorism running rampant the world is scared and they do believe there is no hope left. But nowhere did I read that the entire world is infected.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You guys...
> 
> I am not convinced in the least about this scenario, i'll see for myself



I'm not convinced that you know how to read or look at the obvious.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 19, 2012)

At least Leon is back


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not convinced that you know how to read or look at the obvious.



I'm not convinced you know how to not be a smartass 

 WHATEVER, i can't argue back and forth about this inconsequential thing


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> At least Leon is back



And hotter. With a potential personality. Now it may just be me but I definitely saw emotion in that trailer. Looks like Capcom finally decided to give him a personality, now lets hope it's likable. 

Also I don't know how I feel about prequels, but this actually looks like what RE5 should have been. I'm not naive enough to expect a true return to horror (revelations nowithstanding) especially in a major title like this but at least it looks a hell of a lot better than RE5.

I just hope the co-op isn't shit. 

Also not sure if this is new (and I'll provide the source on the first post later) game has been in development for over 2 years and is being dubbed "drama/horror". 

Also that man can't be Alex, it'll competely destroy my theory that *A*da *W*ong (A.W. hint hint)  is Alex Wesker 

Also...go Ashely, you don't seem to be entirely useless now (that girl is Ashely when given a side by side comparison plus her voice)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like mutated animals, personally. But their effort in design seemed lazy for the most part. I loved Outbreak for the shit like the infected lion/lionesses and the elephant. But yeah, mostly lazy designs.




Still, it worked. This was before viruses in Resident Evil weren't the equivalent of nanomachines in Metal Gear and couldn't turn a regular guy into fucking monster Moby Dick on steroids in a matter of seconds so the only thing you'd expect from the T-virus was Zombie "Insert living creature". They diversified with the Slug monster which worked very well due to his unpredictable appearances (And the YOU'RE FUCKED music playing when he'd show up) and the specific killing method which forced you to micromanage certain items even more carefully. Don't have kerosene? Well, you're fucked.



Krory said:


> I wouldn't rank 2 very high either because I simply don't like Leon either. But I do love me some Claire.



Claire's indeed lovely.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2012)

So...this...looks....fucking...SICK!!!! That is all.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 19, 2012)

Answering the poll question, not a chance!
Thought it was Dante when the video started..


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So...this...looks....fucking...SICK!!!! That is all.



I don't mean to be a kiss ass or anything...

But like... 9.5 times out of 10, I know I have a solid opinion in a game when crazymtf likes it. We have some differing opinions on things but I know when we agree, the game is going to be pretty fucking boss. 

@Death - I dunno. For some reason I just really didn't like the leech zombies. 

And I could go on and on and on about my love for Claire. The only RE character I truly love besides Barry, who I want to have manbabies with.

I am also a HUNK fan, but would like to see some more story involvement with him for once.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

On a final note, i'm not really feeling this new character. Although he could grow on me, i don't know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't mean to be a kiss ass or anything...
> 
> But like... 9.5 times out of 10, I know I have a solid opinion in a game when crazymtf likes it. We have some differing opinions on things but I know when we agree, the game is going to be pretty fucking boss.
> 
> ...



Indeed. This is a monster, I trust in Capcom, for once, that we'll get a badass experience.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> Answering the poll question, not a chance!
> Thought it was *Dante* when the video started..



Well he is, kinda.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> On a final note, i'm not really feeling this new character. Although he could grow on me, i don't know.



I like how he seems less a hero than is so typical of RE series.




crazymtf said:


> Indeed. This is a monster, I trust in Capcom, for once, that we'll get a badass experience.



Agreed. It looks to be an interesting blend of things and as Death said, Leon's segments look fucking astounding.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

I always enjoy a well done anti-hero.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I will be the first to rate this five stars.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Well he is, kinda.



So we have DMC4 Dante vs NuDante.


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no idea who the third playable character will be but I hope that it is Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

I still don't think he looks like a Wesker, but I don't know what Alex Wesker looks like so...

I'm still hoping for HUNKage.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Hunk for all we know could be Alex Wesker and that bald man could be Hunk who is Alex who is Hunk.

And Ashley could be useful...for once. 

So as it goes

Leon/New Girl
Chris/??? (His squad?)
Bald Man/Ashley

So I wonder where Ada fits into all of this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

Well the one picture we saw of HUNK, he has a buzzcut, so who knows...

And Chris' co-op partner seems to be that younger soldier he's seen arguing with after Mr. 3's scenes they show.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Leon looks less like a typical Japanese pretty boy, which in my opinion is always a welcome change.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

@New guy/Alex Wesker
I'm reminded of Cole by him. >>


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well the one picture we saw of HUNK, he has a buzzcut, so who knows...
> 
> And Chris' co-op partner seems to be that younger soldier he's seen arguing with after Mr. 3's scenes they show.



But that would break the very foundation of Resident Evil.

Never, EVER have a partner of the same sex. This is the unspoken rule in Resident Evil.

Unless Chris has a little secret he would like to share with us 

But still I doubt they'll do a guy/guy partner. If anything Ada could be his partner, would be super interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Leon looks less like a typical Japanese pretty boy, which in my opinion is always a welcome change.



It's a good thing that Hideki Kamiya is gone because that was his whole intention with Leon.  That's why he hated Chris. Not a pretty boy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> But that would break the very foundation of Resident Evil.
> 
> Never, EVER have a partner of the same sex. This is the unspoken rule in Resident Evil.
> 
> ...



But the rule will be broken any way as the information Capcom gave states that Leon and Chris will end up working together, so probably a Leon/Chris co-op.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> But the rule will be broken any way as the information Capcom gave states that Leon and Chris will end up working together, so probably a Leon/Chris co-op.



Leon/Chris is the exception. 

That's to please the ladies. Besides it looks like you'll spend most of your time as Leon with that chic so maybe if Leon and Chris teams up it won't be long. Maybe it'll be like how Code:Veronica handled things, where you switched from Claire to Steve to Chris.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

He looks like Dante from DMC4


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Leon/Chris is the exception.
> 
> That's to please the ladies. Besides it looks like you'll spend most of your time as Leon with that chic so maybe if Leon and Chris teams up it won't be long. Maybe it'll be like how Code:Veronica handled things, where you switched from Claire to Steve to Chris.



He's shown too predominantly with Chris, this new guy. I'm still banking on that but I suspect he will die when Chris and Leon are supposed to team up.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, I'm pretty excited for this actually.

I don't get the Re4 criticism. It was one of the best games I've played in general. It was a different way to go, but I thought it was a fine balance of horror and action. 

Re5 was pretty much shit though. Barely any horror themes at all and it skewed off into this weird Indiana Jones-esque temple exploring direction.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2012)

Trailer was good, glad to have Leon back and can't wait to get my hands on the game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I don't get the Re4 criticism. It was one of the best games I've played in general. It was a different way to go, but I thought it was a fine balance of horror and action.



It's pretty simple to see why actually.

While the game did have some great atmosphere and tense moments, it was a much more action packed game with pretty much no huge cryptic puzzles, which have always been a staple of the series.

That's the thing about change, while it is necessary, not everyone likes it.



> Re5 was pretty much shit though. Barely any horror themes at all and it skewed off into this weird Indiana Jones-esque temple exploring direction.



I wouldn't go so far as to call it shit, cuz I thought it was a good game on its own. But as a follow up to RE4, it was played extremely safe. While I had fun playing it, it was no more than an RE4 clone with a fresh coat of paint and co-op slapped onto it. And you're right about it not being scary. I think the only time I felt a little bit of tension was in the first act where you come across that building where your team got wiped out by that tentacle monster.

I really hope at least Leon's side of the campaign brings some of that back.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 19, 2012)

Trailer was okay not hyped up about it, Don't care that Leon is in. He can't punch boulders like Chris can .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh cool another rent!


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 20, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> It's pretty simple to see why actually.
> 
> While the game did have some great atmosphere and tense moments, it was a much more action packed game with pretty much no huge cryptic puzzles, which have always been a staple of the series.
> 
> That's the thing about change, while it is necessary, not everyone likes it.



That makes sense. I guess I was just kind of perplexed because everyone I've talked to really enjoyed it.



> I wouldn't go so far as to call it shit, cuz I thought it was a good game on its own. But as a follow up to RE4, it was played extremely safe. While I had fun playing it, it was no more than an RE4 clone with a fresh coat of paint and co-op slapped onto it. And you're right about it not being scary. I think the only time I felt a little bit of tension was in the first act where you come across that building where your team got wiped out by that tentacle monster.
> 
> I really hope at least Leon's side of the campaign brings some of that back.



Yeah, I think I was exaggerating when I say it was "shit". I mean, some parts of the game were rather fun. It started seeming less and less like a horror game by the end of the first third of the game though.

I mean, Wesker was pretty cool in it, even though I didn't really care for how he went out. 

I think it was the fact that it felt like a Re4 clone that primarily turned me off.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh cool another rent!





It's the truth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

for real that trailer showed me what? explosions? acrobatics? Was I watching another RE4 trailer or Gears of war?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

And zombies. And B.O.W.s.


----------



## Helix (Jan 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> for real that trailer showed me what? explosions? acrobatics? Was I watching another RE4 trailer or Gears of war?



Resident Evil Rising


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Helix said:


> Resident Evil Rising



REVENGEANCE.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

It was certainly not over the top silly like Rising.

Dramatic? What isn't these days in video games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm like the only person on this board who doesn't like RE aren't I?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> And zombies. And *B.O.W.s*.



None of satisfied me like Mr.X or Nemesis. They are still the baddest of the badasses. But those 1 or 2 ones from the trailer cocked an eyebrow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm like the only person on this board who doesn't like RE aren't I?



It's a meh franchise, so nothing wrong in that.

It only has one actual good game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm like the only person on this board who doesn't like RE aren't I?



I think the original are Meh at best.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm like the only person on this board who doesn't like RE aren't I?



I doubt it.




VastoLorDae said:


> None of satisfied me like Mr.X or Nemesis. They are still the baddest of the badasses. But those 1 or 2 ones from the trailer cocked an eyebrow.





Mr. X looks like something out of the Milla Jovobitch movies. Horribly bland design.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

G-Birkin will always be my favorite enemy in the series.

Awesome music, a lot more variety in his designs, and the G-Virus is just the coolest virus RE has.

EDIT:
And reading through a bit of the topic, I liked Zero and would love tos ee Big Butt Becky back.

However, this is Capcom we're talking about. Rebecca Chambers, back in REZero and RE1, was about 17 or 18. In RE time, something like ten yeas has passed. She's now in her late 20s.

She no longer fills the "Really Young Girl" position and thus serves no purpose as far as they're concerned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Mr. X looks like something out of the Milla Jovobitch movies. Horribly bland design.



I don't give a darn he was still awesome.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> G-Birkin will always be my favorite enemy in the series.
> 
> Awesome music, a lot more variety in his designs, and the G-Virus is just the coolest virus RE has.
> 
> ...



G. Birkins is awesome you are right.
Rebecca and Barry....have no stories other then the "other" survivors. hell even Brad Vickers has more depth then them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2012)

They should just make the main villain doctor evil.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

>Barry
>No story

Did you even play the first game...?


----------



## SilentBobX (Jan 20, 2012)

Good trailer. Seen it a couple of times and think we're gonna be in for a ride come November. But I gotta say, I think everyone is nuts thinking the blonde girl in the trailer is Ashley. She didn't even sound like Carolyn Lawrence.
I'm leaning more to Sherry or a new girl.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Brad had the right idea.

It's just a shame he didn't have a helicopter this time so he could  avoid Nemesis' tentacle lovin'.

*SilentBobX:*
You know that people have been predicting "it's Sherry!" in every RE game with a mystery girl? Seriously, I've seen it happen for the last five or six years and it was happening with RE4 too I think.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

SilentBobX said:


> Good trailer. Seen it a couple of times and think we're gonna be in for a ride come November. But I gotta say, I think everyone is nuts thinking the blonde girl in the trailer is Ashley. She didn't even sound like Carolyn Lawrence.
> I'm leaning more to Sherry or a new girl.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Who is Sherry?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm like the only person on this board who doesn't like RE aren't I?



Shame on you!


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who is Sherry?



Throwaway twelve year old from RE2.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bland design? He was just a tyrant with a trenchcoat on.

All I know is he scared the fuck out of me when he smashed through the wall while I was playing as my sweet sweet Claire.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 20, 2012)

I am... happy... with this trailer... I think.


Back to city environments at night? Fuck yes.

Chris looks like a normal human being again? Fuck yes.

Leon fucking Kennedy? Fucking hell yes.


It does look a bit action packed but it also looked a LOT more atmospheric than RE5. If it can manage to be more RE4 than RE5 I will be happy. The environments alone look a lot more tense than 5's.

Now, I'm a little worried about the 3 different characters thing. Does that mean the whole campaign is co-op again? I fucking hate having some dumbass A.I. following me around. Ashley was honestly better than Sheva in terms of playing by yourself. At least you could shove her in a dumpster. Sheva just stole my items and blocked my camera. 

I would like to see co-op return but as a SEPARATE mode/story. A side story of sorts. Maybe showing the main game from a different perspective. The way they described the game gives me hope, as well as it being produced by the producer of RE4.

Overall it look a lot better than RE5. It may be action heavy, but at least it's got Leon, better environments, and from the look of it the gameplay will be less clunky.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

If it really is Ashley I must say that I'm surprised. Pleasantly surprised as I never hated her at all.

I just hope she has her suplex back.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I am... happy... with this trailer... I think.
> 
> 
> Back to city environments at night? Fuck yes.
> ...



Confirmed co-op.

Leon/That girl seen in his scenarios
Chris/? (I assume it's going to be the male team-member we see him arguing with, but eventually he and Leon team up)
Mr. 3/Ashley

No word on if Ada is really in the game or what her mode will be like.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If it really is Ashley I must say that I'm surprised. Pleasantly surprised as I never hated her at all.
> 
> I just hope she has her suplex back.



It sounds like she has the same annoying high-pitched voice to me but she seems like more of a badass.

And I've already worked out the scenario in my mind of her involvement.


----------



## SilentBobX (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Same annoying high-pitched squeal, yep. It's Ashley. Makes more sense.



Really? They may have high pitched voices, but even I can tell that doesn't sound close to Sandy Cheeks. This actress sounds a little younger compared to the other. Unless there's something that says its Carolyn Lawrence who's providing the voice, I can't believe that's Ashley. And when  does the "presidents daughter" (assuming it's still Graham in office... Zombie office) go on missions involving B.O.W.'s? (You'd think she learned her lesson the first time.  )
So yeah. I'm in the "Not Ashely" camp. It just doesn't seem logical for her to be brought back into the series when her role was pretty much done in 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

That IS Ashley. Remember her father was killed by the Zombie outbreak so she would probably be looking for vengeance(yes i know capcom's timeline is effed that he's most likely still President, but atleast we can say he just just elected by the time Resident Evil 4 came out)


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Since her father was killed in a bioterrorist attack (considering the trailer's demonstration of Leon's close personal relationship with him, which is something that was known from his history in Resident Evil 4 as a guardian). Ashley has a personal vendetta to seek out the man who seems to have blood that can help stop the virus/plagues, the very same one that caused the death and transformation of her father.

Which is also why "Mr. 3" is charging for handling the B.O.W.s - he's more qualified than her.

@Inu - Even if we say in RE4, it was his last year as President, it could be theorized it was only his first term. Second term would run until just around the time of this game since it's four years later.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

Another rumor. In the trailer, Chris mentions about "because of that bitch". This could be reference of Ada Wong? And since Ada is chinese, Chris is tracking her down to china to kill her?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Another rumor. In the trailer, Chris mentions about "because of that bitch". This could be reference of Ada Wong? And since Ada is chinese, Chris is tracking her down to china to kill her?



I had considered this as well. I didn't put the whole "Chinese" thing in perspective - we know she is of Chinese descent but I don't think they've ever said how "in touch" with her heritage she is. But yeah, it'd be interesting if Ada was an actual full-blown antagonist and it'd be nice if she dies, too.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Since her father was killed in a bioterrorist attack (considering the trailer's demonstration of Leon's close personal relationship with him, which is something that was known from his history in Resident Evil 4 as a guardian). Ashley has a personal vendetta to seek out the man who seems to have blood that can help stop the virus/plagues, the very same one that caused the death and transformation of her father.
> 
> Which is also why "Mr. 3" is charging for handling the B.O.W.s - he's more qualified than her.
> 
> @Inu - Even if we say in RE4, it was his last year as President, it could be theorized it was only his first term. Second term would run until just around the time of this game since it's four years later.



Maybe Ashley thinks Leon killed her dad!

What a twist!


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I had considered this as well. I didn't put the whole "Chinese" thing in perspective - we know she is of Chinese descent but I don't think they've ever said how "in touch" with her heritage she is. But yeah, it'd be interesting if Ada was an actual full-blown antagonist and it'd be nice if she dies, too.



I would feel my dollar is well spent if she dies.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

I still think that this whole "collapse" type scenario would have worked better as a sequel and not a prequel with the whole  after its all hyped up to  

But i'm gonna take it as it is until i play the game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

>Murder Ada


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

But it was never the whole world that actually got worse. Just China and the US.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2012)

I would be fucking thrilled if HUNK happens to be the main villain.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it was never the whole world that actually got worse. Just China and the US.



I'm not saying that's what it was, whatever it is. I'm saying that's what they are hyping this whole scenario up as, like the end times or whatever. 

Jesus the slogan was just revealed today

But like i said, i'm not gonna argue with it, that's the last i'll say of that


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Hunk's just in that shit for the money

He doesn't give a darn about global saturation


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The slogan was actually started over a week ago, on the 11th. It's obvious commentary on global paranoia.

Not to mention the whole thing started in China, where the outbreak in the game actually takes place.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

I really hate Code Veronica. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but CVX just rubs me the wrong way.

And what's this about Leon not being pretty anymore?!


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I really hate Code Veronica. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but CVX just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> And what's this about Leon not being pretty anymore?!



He finally has a man-jaw and some stubble. Makes him look older and more badass.

@Malving - The RE crowd is already divided - this much has been made clear and why Capcom chose the obvious diversions with Revelations and ORC. I think RE6 intends to try and blend the too, which is why it's specifically being called a "dramatic horror experience," unlike a game like ORC which is just being called a TPS.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I really hate Code Veronica. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but CVX just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> And what's this about Leon not being pretty anymore?!



He doesn't. He looks more like a Silent Hill character, which is a good thing. 

Capcom taking notes from Konami.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> He doesn't. He looks more like a Silent Hill character, which is a good thing.
> 
> Capcom taking notes from Konami.



I didn't think of it until you said something but he does bare a slight resemblance to Downpour's Murphy Pendleton.



Also, in case anyone missed it, RE6 is confirmed for 360, PS3 and PC on the .


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I didn't think of it until you said something but he does bare a slight resemblance to Downpour's Murphy Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in case anyone missed it, RE6 is confirmed for 360, PS3 and PC on the .



Resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I know, but Capcom is really sending the message with those games before it was mixed signals.. I have to admit I was shocked after watching RE6 trailer because I played RE R demo today and I was amazed by the path they took there, so I was like 85% sure that they will go the same way as RE R with RE6..  which of course I was wrong. I don't mind playing this style of RE game because I know what I am expecting.



I'm not surprised by Revelations, ORC, or this. Only thing I'm surprised about is being psyched for RE6.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

James was fairly pretty....

I wonder how all this will play into Damnation.Dunno if anyone here even remembers but it's the CGI film Capcom has scheduled to come out this year and confirmed to star Leon.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Forgot to post a picture of Murphy:



Or...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not surprised by Revelations, ORC, or this. Only thing *I'm surprised about is being psyched for RE6*.


 you are not the only one. Looks sick, Leon is broken ones again, new dude looks cool and Chris is mad?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you are not the only one. Looks sick, Leon is broken ones again, new dude looks cool and Chris is mad?



Chris is mad he never got to fuck Jill before she died. So he started taking steroids and now his penis and balls shrunk. Lose-lose for Chris. 

Damn those boulders.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank goodness, still made in Japan. I was seriously worrying for western ruinization.

So are they gonna just switch between Criss and Leon for every game now? Make someone new.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmmm, people saying that the blonde girl that's with the dude from Prison Break may be Rebecca instead of Ashley. Seems like a stretch to me personally but...eh.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

> So are they gonna just switch between Criss and Leon for every game now? Make someone new.



I'd be happy with Leon only as a MC, really I was shocked when I found out that Chris was the new MC for RE5. Leon to me always seemed like the main guy, at least lead male in the series.

I don't have my hopes up for a new RE game, but I am still gonna buy and play it since the series is one of my childhood defining games.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

So fucking hyped looks amazing. 

Ashley teaming up with a cool merc? want. Leon chilling in Neo Raccoon City? want. Chris kicking ass in Hong Kong, John Woo meets Black Hawk Down style after he's been to steroid rehab? fuck yeah want. 

Apart from another shit-tastic movie coming out this year it's a good time to be a RE fan.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Tofu can't because he completed his real mission, to be a meal for Hunk. Also the more I think about it, Hunk seems like the 3rd guy.



Hunk is a carnivore.

Tofu >>>>> Hunk


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

Going by what was said in the capcom live stream (I'll provide a link when I find it)


Leon's Partner is Helena Harper.

One of the main monsters is a Nemesis kind of thing called J'Avo.

The game will focus on Leon for a third, Chris for a third, and the Mystery guy with "special blood" for a third.

Leon's part is based around the concept of "fear/Horror", Chris' part is "Excitement" and the third characters is "spectacle"

The directors say this game is strides larger than any RE to date in sheer length and scope. They have been working on it for a very long time.



So going by that Leon will be Resident Evil 5 with superior atmosphere, Chris gave me more of a Rainbow Six vegas vibe so I'm assuming it'll play more of a strategic third person shooter and blood dude with ashely may very well be DMC of sorts.

.....grrrreeeeeaaaatttttt /sarcasm



Hilariously if the blood dude focuses entirely on melee making it more "hack/slash" than anything I can see it being better than DmC lol.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 20, 2012)

For me Trailer looks very very good... but we will see the result...


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

Rebecca is clearly under control following weaker then she gets saved by Chris and she becomes the reliable information that has Chris personally take his case in Africa.

Those are one of the many flying theories. I wonder if revelations will tie into this.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hmmm, people saying that the blonde girl that's with the dude from Prison Break may be Rebecca instead of Ashley. Seems like a stretch to me personally but...eh.



Not possible. It's definitely the same voice actress as Ashley's. I'll send Carolyn Lawrence an email to confirm it, but it's definitely her.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck you guys

fuck this game

fuck capcom


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 20, 2012)

Call of duty's audience plays everything 
I'm still excited as hell.
Leon's new partner is another gov't agent named helena harper.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> fuck you guys
> 
> fuck this game
> 
> fuck capcom



I don't actually blame them. They want more sales to justify bigger games and the game does actually look suitably epic. I mean, sure, Chris's segments likely won't feel any different to Uncharted or Gears of War - but since I actually like those games and since I just consider them a way for the game to break up Leon's tense and scary segments, I think I can live with a game that seems to have a split personality.

I'll just breeze through Chris's segments so I can carry on with the good bits. Then unlock Ada's segments, which should hopefully be as long as Separate Ways.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> fuck you guys
> 
> fuck this game
> 
> fuck capcom


 Well that is the message. The game that it is old school Residen Evil is Revelations which I am going to get..


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope All ada segments involve a bullet to her cerebellum


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

> July 23, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 0
> July 24, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 1/Remake (& Deadly Silence)
> September, 1998...............................Resident Evil: Confidential Report
> September 28, 1998..........................Resident Evil 3: Nemesis (up till Jill gets infected)
> ...



there is a gap between 2006 & 2008, Capcom can easily fill that with future games..


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I hope All ada segments involve a bullet to her cerebellum



After she cockteases Leon for the umpteenth time, of course.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> there is a gap between 2006 & 2008, Capcom can easily fill that with future games..



...Or Resident Evil 6 reveals some hitherto unknown information regarding Albert or Alex that allows the series to continue after the former's death.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Albert has a WESKER CHILD! I called it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 20, 2012)

" Leon's part is based around the concept of "fear/Horror" "


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2012)

this looks epic.. Horror with Leon, and Boulder-punching Action with Chris.. 

Take my money


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

This sounds like it's going to be pretty boss.

Needs more of The Man Who Saves The World.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> this looks epic.. Horror with Leon, and Boulder-punching Action with Chris..
> 
> Take my money



lol I like how they made Chris the Arnold Schwarzenegger of this franchise while Leon is just the pretty boy playing with a handgun in the dark.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2012)

My money, I believe this game has it.

I'm not even a Resident Evil fan. The only RE game I own is 4.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder how Hideki would feel knowing that they turned his frail little boy character into an actual MAN.

He's probably weeping.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to say, about the trailer the Part where the train is coming to Leon with the zombies is so raw.. Man what a great scene.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say, about the trailer the Part where the train is coming to Leon with the zombies is so raw.. Man what a great scene.



Agreed, I loved that part of the trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol I like how they made Chris the Arnold Schwarzenegger of this franchise while Leon is just the pretty boy playing with a handgun in the dark.



i believe i was the only guy in existance that jizzed when chris punched that boulder.. badassery at its finest


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder how Hideki would feel knowing that they turned his frail little boy character into an actual MAN.
> 
> He's probably weeping.



The "frail little boy" could be knocked dozens of feet through the air and get up without any trouble.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

I like how Resident Evil now has the exact same problem as Devil May Cry and Capcom has no fucking idea what to do with the story now that they shoved themselves into a corner. Now that Wesker, the absolute main antagonist of the franchise is dead, not 1 but 2 prequels are being made. I'll laugh if 7 or another spinoff ends up being a prequel.

After seeing the trailer a couple of times, Mr.3 grew on me, i doubt that he's HUNK since he was supposed to be a regular guy despite being the biggest badass to ever exist. This talk about "special blood" and the superhuman moves really imply that "Alex" here is part of the same cast as Albert.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how Resident Evil now has the exact same problem as Devil May Cry and Capcom has no fucking idea what to do with the story now that they shoved themselves into a corner. Now that Wesker, the absolute main antagonist of the franchise is dead, not 1 but 2 prequels are being made. I'll laugh if 7 or another spinoff ends up being a prequel.
> 
> After seeing the trailer a couple of times, Mr.3 looks grew on me, i doubt that he's HUNK since he was supposed to be a regular guy despite being the biggest badass to ever existed. This talk about "special blood" and the superhuman moves really imply that Alex is part of the same cast as Albert.



Capcom: Oops!! we killed Wesker now what? Unbrella is gone too so now what? "check the Time line" well we have gaps, time to fill it and create a new Bad organization for it "Veltro" with a new type of the "T Virus".


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Or they may finally reboot like they talked about for a bit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Well if Ada is around, there is precedent for the potential main villain.

Remember that "Organization" she's been working for in every one of her appearances?

They could finally have them make their move which would put Ada squarely in the Antagonist role.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

This game better end with Ada in a body bag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> i believe i was the only guy in existance that jizzed when chris punched that boulder.. badassery at its finest



Nah, I'm a Chris fan also, so I love him doing awesome stuff.

I just love the classic STARS team best.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Remember that "Organization" she's been working for in every one of her appearances?



Oh shit, that's right. Forgot about that faction. This is definitely time for those guys to step up and actually do something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well if Ada is around, there is precedent for the potential main villain.
> 
> Remember that "Organization" she's been working for in every one of her appearances?
> 
> They could finally have them make their move which would put Ada squarely in the Antagonist role.



 My theory

Ada works with Veltro all this time. She collected all the virus they wanted from Umbrella and las plagas, they modified such virus. They Used Terragrigia city as a test for their new creation "prototype".."2004" after a couple of months or a year, they have the Virus ready for Launch "2005" Revelations events take place..

My guess..


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Still needs more Claire.


----------



## Red 9 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bring back the Merchant and the Red 9 then I would be game.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Still needs more Claire.



Nah, fuck Claire. Just bring her ass back.

A pair fine asscheeks with a shotgun inbetween them taking out zombies, maybe even take out Leon and Ashley and Ada for good this time. 

Sole survivor of RE2. 



Red 9 said:


> Bring back the Merchant and the Red 9 then I would be game.



Yes, this game definitely needs moar Merchant and the subtle pretense of pedophilia back. :33


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

RE7, Jill's asscheeks and Claire's asscheeks team up.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope Leon joins up with Hunnigan at some point


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Leon will get his own Alternate Ending called "Harem".


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

I think one of the biggest problems this game is going to face is how to jump between 3 different perspectives and not break immersion.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> I think one of the biggest problems this game is going to face is how to jump between 3 different perspectives and not break immersion.




We should get an idea how well this will work with Revelations.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Guh... Hunnigan...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> We should get an idea how well this will work with Revelations.



Actually, I think Revelations is chapter-based while Resident Evil 6 is scenario-based. I believe it's possible Resident Evil 6 will have a character select screen, like RE1 and RE2 had, and that one would need to beat both Leon's and Chris's scenarios in order to unlock Ada's and the new guy's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Actually, I think Revelations is chapter-based while Resident Evil 6 is scenario-based. I believe it's possible Resident Evil 6 will have a character select screen, like RE1 and RE2 had, and that one would need to beat both Leon's and Chris's scenarios in order to unlock Ada's and the new guy's.



That'd be a cool throw back. Especially if it involves alternate scenarios like in 2.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow this looks fucking bombastic!

Please let the new guy be HUNK.

And...wow....Leon man'd up big time.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Actually, I think Revelations is chapter-based while Resident Evil 6 is scenario-based. I believe it's possible Resident Evil 6 will have a character select screen, like RE1 and RE2 had, and that one would need to beat both Leon's and Chris's scenarios in order to unlock Ada's and the new guy's.



Apparently HUNK's is included at the start with the other two. It's a cool idea don't really want to jump between Neo Raccoon and Black Hawk Down all the time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

According to Kotaku, Leon's partner's name is Helena Harper. And the regenerating, multi-eyed B.O.W is called Javo.

And i've been into some RE forums and i forgot how one of the prevailing theories about HUNK'S character is that the reason why he was able to survive all of Umbrella's missions was because he's actually immune to the T-Virus although no one reached that conclusion since everyone assumed it was because HUNK was that good.

Flimsy theory but it opens a window for HUNK to be Mr. 3, although one would think that an immunity subplot would be used much sooner in the franchise.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

>Leon
>harem
>LOL


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

He has 3 girls confirmed so far that want to jump his bones.

There are potentially two others in Claire and Hunnigan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Poor Chris only has Jill.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm disappointed that with 3 playable scenarios not one of them will be survival/horror. But Leon by far has the best atmosphere and level design from what was seen in the trailer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Once you go black you never look back.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Once you go Australian you never look back.




fixed 

I want Claire dammnit. I'm especially interested in the fact that the HD consoles will give her a major change, let's just hope they don't touch her face like they did with Jill. Repeatedly.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

implying australians can't be black


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

and two of leon's chicks are terrible beyond terrible tier


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

> And i've been into some RE forums and i forgot how one of the prevailing theories about HUNK'S character is that the reason why he was able to survive all of Umbrella's missions was because he's actually immune to the T-Virus although no one reached that conclusion since everyone assumed it was because HUNK was that good.



If it is him, its a combo of both, I mean he was attacked by Birken and was still able to wake up and complete his mission, with all that exposure he would have gotten in the sewers he would have to be immune to it to some degree.



> Flimsy theory but it opens a window for HUNK to be Mr. 3, although one would think that an immunity subplot would be used much sooner in the franchise.



Well before they didn't have a widespread infection, likely multiple people were immune and now are all dead and they have no way of getting a widespread vaccine up. Also if it is him, Ashly has the worst body guard ever, I mean anyone who ever worked in a mission with Hunk ends up dead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

FACIAL HAIR, HOW WILL I EVER COPE WITHOUT MY PERPETUALLY 20 YEARS OLD BISHONEN UGUU~



Of all the complaints this game is getting, Leon getting older is by far the most retarded one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'm disappointed that with 3 playable scenarios not one of them will be survival/horror. But Leon by far has the best atmosphere and level design from what was seen in the trailer.



They said Leon is "horror" so that's enough for me. RE will never go back to "survival horror." Even Revelations isn't that far.

This game still needs more Claire.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> and two of leon's chicks are terrible beyond terrible tier



I got nothing against Ashley. She is one of the best escorts in video game history. 

She can also drive a bulldozer.

Besides, I'd take her over Jill. RE3 was bad enough what with turning her into a hooker but RE5 went a step further and turned her into an Alice ripoff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Leon is still a pretty boy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

His design is still cool. He was never really my type when it came to bishies anyway.

I miss the RE4 jacket however. They need to bring that back.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got nothing against Ashley. She is one of the best escorts in video game history.
> 
> She can also drive a bulldozer.
> 
> Besides, I'd take her over Jill. RE3 was bad enough what with turning her into a hooker but RE5 went a step further and turned her into an Alice ripoff.



Who is this Alice you speak of?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

I honestly preferred Jill when it seemed like she was turned into a BOW rather than a crack whore.

Still better than Ashley and Ada though. Unless 6 steps Ashley's game up.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

I still hate leons hair. The back part is glorious but that front part is still oogie.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Claaaaaire. CLAAAAAAIRE.



Also, I hope Hideki WEPT at them turning his boyish design of Leon into a MAN.

@Death - Sauce on the Leon shot? And are there more, such as of Mr. 3?


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

How do blonde Jill look like a crack whore? I've seen a few crackheads and she definitely doesn't look like one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

>Scrawny
>Deathly pale
>Dark circles around eyes

Definitely not a crackhead.

A sleep-deprived whore, though.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2012)

Which Jill we talking about?

RE5 big nosed jill?
Mercs 3D completely fucked up Jill?
Revelations Lara Croft big lips and large tits Jill?
Operation Raccoon City chipmunk Jill?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

sleep deprived whore works as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

That Claire looks asian.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Which Jill we talking about?
> 
> RE5 big nosed jill?
> Mercs 3D completely fucked up Jill?
> ...



RE5 blonde, saggy-eyed, ghostly-skinned Jill.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

Resident Evil wiki, they're updating every fucking little thing like crack whores.

Also, my Jill sandwich looks good in whatever outfit she's in, her latest look in Revelations is so fucking fine. Every other chick is low tier compared to her.

Edit: SHIT TASTE IN THIS THREAD ALL AROUND.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Which Jill we talking about?
> 
> RE5 big nosed jill?
> Mercs 3D completely fucked up Jill?
> ...



REmake is best looking Jill.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Resident Evil wiki, they're updating every fucking little thing like crack whores.
> 
> Also, my Jill sandwich looks good in whatever outfit she's in, her latest look in Revelations is so fucking fine. Every other chick is low tier compared to her.
> 
> Edit: SHIT TASTE IN THIS THREAD ALL AROUND.



A fellow Jill fan?



I'm personally fond of RE3's Jill and RE5's BSAA and Wesker's Jill.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That Claire looks asian.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder how the big Claire fan in here would react to her being dead in 6.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Resident Evil wiki, they're updating every fucking little thing like crack whores.
> 
> Also, my Jill sandwich looks good in whatever outfit she's in, her latest look in Revelations is so fucking fine. Every other chick is low tier compared to her.
> 
> Edit: SHIT TASTE IN THIS THREAD ALL AROUND.



I like all her looks except Zero Suit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wonder how the big Claire fan in here would react to her being dead in 6.



I know she is.

They had to kill her off because whereas they need Chris, Ada, Leon, Mr. 3, Ashley and others in RE6 Claire would've taken it by herself while also babysitting a twelve year old girl and/or a whiny little brat of a Leonardo DiCaprio look-alike.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

If RE Wiki is to be believed (not sure if anyone posted this yet), Chris' partner is named Beards Nevence. He's featured as someone serving under Chris in a new RE manga.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

....did anybody elses posts get delete here?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....did anybody elses posts get delete here?



Sounds like posts from this thread that are relevant to only general RE are being moved to the General RE thread.

Also, apparently the regeneration monster we saw in Chris' segment is called "Javo."

All that's been said is "his existence will have an even greater impact on the world than the existence of the zombie menace."

So now we know Helena Harper is Leon S. Kennedy's partner. We can assume Beards Nevence is Chris Redfield's partner. Now we have to find out who Mr. 3 is and confirmation that it's Ashley Graham (sure as fuck sounds like her).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sounds like posts from this thread that are relevant to only general RE are being moved to the General RE thread.
> 
> Also, apparently the regeneration monster we saw in Chris' segment is called "Javo."
> 
> ...



Cool info....stupid name. And you think MR.X is such a crappy alternative name...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2012)

i wonder if that chinese town gonna get nuked.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIybEqEpGBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Cool info....stupid name. And you think MR.X is such a crappy alternative name...



Because it actually originated from those God-awful books. Those God, God-awful Mary Sue books.

Also after some research, the character really seems to be Beards Nevence from a new serialized manga, Biohazard Marhawa Desire. He does work under Chris in the BSAA (Chris is his captain).


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Hold it....there is actually a manga out on this? Holeeeshit....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

You know, I never though they'd bring Ashley back. But if that is her, this could be proof that this was an actual thing and not just cinematic inconsistency.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

So, i wonder if this game is going to have a horde-type mode....can i control Ashley during it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THIS GAAAAAAME

Anyone who buys it is a traitor to mankind


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a traitor then cause the trailer looks awesome and I would buy it right now if I could. This is now one of my most anticipated games of the year.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a shame the only renders they have so far are of Leon and Helena.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm late for the party, but damn, the trailer has me sold. I like what I saw, and I definitely can't wait for November.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THIS GAAAAAAME
> 
> Anyone who buys it is a traitor to mankind



Eh, mankind kinda blows anyway, gettin this the second I can get my hands on it with no guilt whatsoever


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to see if I can add this to my Gamefly queue right now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

IGN's sources are claiming that the blonde girl is "definitely Sherry Birkin."

They also claim the third mercenary character is "related to another major character."


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> IGN's sources are claiming that the blonde girl is "*definitely Sherry Birkin."
> *
> They also claim the third mercenary character is "related to another major character."



Beats having Ashley.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 20, 2012)

Just saw the trailer. Yeah i'm stoked 

< Hopes Mr. 3 is HUNK


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Beats having Ashley.



.......................


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Beats having Ashley.



No.

It really doesn't.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Beats having Ashley.



In a way, it kinda does. Sherry didn't really annoy me all that much, so I'd like to find out what's been goin on with her the past 10 years. Wasn't she abducted by Wesker or something?

Also, here's something funny. A whole bunch of comments at IGN on that articles confirming a few things, they can't stop talking about how the 6 looks like a giraffe frolicking about. After giving it a closer look, I can totally see it too


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> No.
> 
> It really doesn't.



Would you rather hear her voice and be in the way again?



> In a way, it kinda does. Sherry didn't really annoy me all that much, so I'd like to find out what's been goin on with her the past 10 years.



You didn't have to escort Sherry and shit for a good portion of the game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Would you rather hear her voice and be in the way again?



If it is Sherry, her voice sounds exactly the same.

And this character seems more capable of handling herself.

And the escort portions with Ashley were piss-easy and limited.

But IGN's "sources" have the accuracy rate of a magic-8 ball.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> No.
> 
> It really doesn't.



Exactly. Ashley being in the game makes Leon's choice about killing the President all the more difficult, especially if he has to confront her about it. Plus, since her Dad is dead and this mysterious organisation specifically targeted him, she has a solid motivation for hiring a mercenary and travelling to wherever the hell they are to seek revenge. Then there's the whole thing where she was in the perfect position to receive Special Forces training or whatever over the last four years, so she wouldn't be useless in the slightest.

There's also . Which sounds official enough for me. Besides, how many times are people going to call a then-unidentified blonde character Shelly? ?

It's Ashley. It's her voice and she looks practically identical.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Again, it's IGN, so anything they say should be taken with a grain of salt.

After all, it was also IGN's "sources" that also said that Sherry was in RE5.

And Sherry was Ashley in RE4.

I'm surprised there's not a "Sherry is a time-traveler disguised as such and such a character in Operation Raccoon City."


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't give a shit about this game.. but that new trailer gives me all kinds of boner. Da man'd up Leon.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't post something to do with IGN. I posted something from the Facebook page of Operation Raccoon City, where they specifically name Ashley as the character in RE6's third scenario.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I didn't post something to do with IGN. I posted something from the Facebook page of Operation Raccoon City, where they specifically name Ashley as the character in RE6's third scenario.



I know. I was commenting on the "Sherry" thing. I agree with you. WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO ANTAGONIZE ME?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Or RE1, I imagine? Or REmake?

EDIT: Apparently the defense of some people that the blonde character is Sherry involved her coughing up blood, saying it's the dormant G-Virus in her that is causing her to change.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I had the luxury of not playing Zero.



pffft bet you played RE5 though 

I love how people come up with all these retarded theories 

>sounds like Ashley
>looks like Ashley
>makes 100 percent sense considering details of the plot that it would be Ashley

Hay guys must be Sherry!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 20, 2012)

Remember Sherry is locked up in some super secret gov't facility. I totally expect her to go one winged angel whenever she comes back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

Why not Ashley? ;-;


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Why is Chris in it? Chris, are you trying to be Cid?

As for the game, is this pretty much F.E.A.R without the fear?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 20, 2012)

Ada's gonna be in the game I don't see why talking about her would be anymore off topic then hoping Sherry would be in the game. 

Ada is a bad ass bitch that gets shit done and doesn't need anyone holding her hand 
The fact that she can be near dead and still kick ass solidifies her place at the top of the totem pole.
She has dat ass and dem legs too in Darkside chronicles


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ada's gonna be in the game I don't see why talking about her would be anymore off topic then hoping Sherry would be in the game.
> 
> Ada is a bad ass bitch that gets shit done and doesn't need anyone holding her hand
> The fact that she can be near dead and still kick ass solidifies her place at the top of the totem pole.
> She has dat ass and dem legs too in Darkside chronicles



Talking about Ada in relation to RE6 is fine, but creating lists over who's hottest in the series is definitely for the other thread.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

Why can't we talk about Resident Evil games in a Resident Evil thread? pretty strange that we can't discuss other things relating to the series.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Ada is a capricious bitch who bounces between

"I'm helping you" to "I'm a fucking antagonist" to "why the fuck am I here other than for pointless T&A" to "fuck your shit" and continuously bounces back around that dynamic

Those kinds of characters are good



where they're done in a series that's got its shit together story wise

Guess what RE isn't?


She deserves to die

by a bullet to the head

and then ouroboros injection

So that I can kill that shit with fire.

Real
Fucking
Talk


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Why can't we talk about Resident Evil games in a Resident Evil thread? pretty strange that we can't discuss other things relating to the series.



Because there's an RE general thread. Durrr.

I can't pick a good scene of Mr. 3 for an avatar.  Have the obvious one for a sig but beyond that... wanting a 150x200 is part of the problem as well.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

I like that she goes from "hey Leon we got some sexual chemistry going on" to bam "fuck you thanks for doing all the work i'mma take this briefcase" at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Why can't we talk about Resident Evil games in a Resident Evil thread? pretty strange that we can't discuss other things relating to the series.



There's a general Resident Evil thread just a few down the list. I don't mind a little off-topic chat, but geeze... Posting pages upon pages of off-topic chat means I either have to move every damn post to the right thread or the whole thread turns into a nightmare like they all have when I've let people be off-topic for prolonged periods of time.

So I'd rather if people kept the general stuff to the general thread. It has over 100 posts already and most of those were moved from this thread.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

See she makes a great antagonist

that's the kind of bitch you want to put a slug right between the eyes


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2012)

Ada will appear in both the scenarios.

\For the action one she'll have her weird Chinese dress from RE4.

For the horror one she'll have the far more tactical and believable outfit from Assignment Ada.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> There's a general Resident Evil thread just a few down the list. I don't mind a little off-topic chat, but geeze... Posting pages upon pages of off-topic chat means I either have to move every damn post to the right thread or the whole thread turns into a nightmare like they all have when I've let people be off-topic for prolonged periods of time.
> 
> So I'd rather if people kept the general stuff to the general thread. It has over 100 posts already and most of those were moved from this thread.



Meh, there's only so much speculation talk before this thread dies in about a few days/ a week.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Meh, there's only so much speculation talk  before this thread dies in about a few days/ a week.



This. 

It's pretty natural to go from speculating to talking about the games/characters in retrospect to keep discussion going. We're not going to get a great deal of news straight after an announcement trailer.



zenieth said:


> See she makes a great antagonist
> 
> that's the kind of bitch you want to put a slug right between the eyes



Excella should have taken some notes maybe she wouldn't have turned into a big slobbering mass of shit.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah this game won't be released until the end of November..........sooooo not much else is going to be known.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Excella should have taken some notes maybe she wouldn't have turned into a big slobbering mass of shit.



We don't know that - we don't know what the Hell is up with Ada by the point of RE5. Four to five years is a long time.

And people think Ada appears here because it's someone wearing red:


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

not gonna lie that looks like a man in a red shirt


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> not gonna lie that looks like a man in a red shirt



Exactly what I thought.

IGN's sources strike again!


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ada's gonna be in the game I don't see why talking about her would be anymore off topic then hoping Sherry would be in the game.
> 
> Ada is a bad ass bitch that gets shit done and doesn't need anyone holding her hand
> The fact that she can be near dead and still kick ass solidifies her place at the top of the totem pole.
> She has dat ass and dem legs too in Darkside chronicles



Ada was in Darkside Chronicles? Sorry, busy eye-raping Claire.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

hah i just read that someone who thinks it's Sherry that Mr 3 has to be Steve as both of them were taken by Wesker


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

That was Claire? She should have used Leon as a cushion/body shield. 

Should make a spinoff with wacky adventures with Claire and Leon, lots of slapstick and violence towards Leon.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

that is a man in a red shirt


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

The way Claire treated Leon in 2, I wouldn't be surprised if the unreleased RE had her doing just that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> hah i just read that someone who thinks it's Sherry that Mr 3 has to be Steve as both of them were taken by Wesker



That is only the start of the inane theories we'll begin to hear. Better get used to it.

They need to show more of Mr. 3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

> that is a man in a red shirt



It's Luis Sera from RE4 but with boobs. Put the stache and stubble on and it's him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2012)

**Unidentified blond woman in a Resident Evil trailer*

*IT'S OBVIOUSLY SHERRY, YOU SLOBBERING RETARDS.**

And the years just keep passing by.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

So I've seen that Revelations trailer. Yes, Jill has datass. Also her design is much better than that shit impersonating her in RE5.

And she's mainlining a RE game again? Where's the nearest store, I need a 3DS pronto.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish Jill was in this....sigh...


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

So, the Resident Evil Wiki now says it's "confirmed" that Sherry Birkin is in Resident Evil 6, and the Talk for her page consists of people saying that it was stated in a Capcom press conference attended by IGN.  It's RE5 all over again.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

you mean white bitch dragged by the scary white man


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, the Resident Evil Wiki now says it's "confirmed" that Sherry Birkin is in Resident Evil 6, and the Talk for her page consists of people saying that it was stated in a Capcom press conference attended by IGN.  It's RE5 all over again.



I more inclined to believe that Sherry is the main villian, not the blonde girl in the video. Still though, it would be nice for capcom to pull out all the stops and have a conclusive end to this series, or at least enough for a few spin off games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure if anyone remembers this, but it's from an old 1UP interview from about three years ago. The interviewer brings up how two of the biggest characters in the franchise, Leon and Chris, have never even met (in-game at least) and he and the producer remark it would be tragic-slash-dramatic if they never did, and the producer said he believes it's something that Resident Evil fans would want to see - the interviewer says it would be the "ultimate" Resident Evil.



> 1UP: It's interesting that you never actually see Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy together in the same game. They're always off doing their own thing. So it seems like if you ever got Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy together, it would be the ultimate Resident Evil. Do you foresee a time when their paths will collide?
> 
> JT: We're always thinking of different directions to take the story, to take it forward. And I think you're right. I think Resident Evil fans would really love a game where Chris and Leon meet up once. But on the other hand, it would also be pretty dramatic if the series ended without them ever meeting at all.
> 
> ...



Just thinking... hindsight and all, y'know?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2012)

The guy is obviously Steve

Special blood tells the tale


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Or the guy is Sherry.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> The guy is obviously Steve
> 
> Special blood tells the tale


Steve is gone.

The bald dude is most likely Alex Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Steve is gone.
> 
> The bald dude is most likely Alex Wesker.



I don't know, all of the evidence is really pointing to him being Sherry Birkin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

I bet its' Ark Thompson.  He was working with Leon.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

I bet he's this guy.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Or this guy. No doubt. Both are white.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe, it's Kevin Ryman!  While we're on inane conspiracy theories.

Seems the entire internet now believes blondie is Sherry.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

If only wishful thinking made things come true then Sherry would have been in the last three or four games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Sherry would also have been Wesker's daughter, Leon's sister, Chris' lover, and could punch through a T-001.

You haven't witnessed the full extent of crazy yet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory read up on RE wiki


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

The dreams of insane motherfuckers are built on the back of Sherry Birkin.

She is not a person, she is an ideology


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Krory read up on RE wiki



It's every where, man... every where... 

RE Wiki is also still saying that the person in red behind Leon and Helena in the falling train car/bus/whatever is a "woman in red" and probably Ada.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If only wishful thinking made things come true then Sherry would have been in the last three or four games.



Can't her story be summed up in one file or less? Unless escort games are your thing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Sherry Birkin is more potent than any other Virus that shit spreads like wild fire.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2012)

The bald guy is Rebecca, how do you think she has been hiding so well?

I would be happy with any closure on Sherry right now, rather she is a main plot point or not.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Can't her story be summed up in one file or less? Unless escort games are your thing.



Here's the rundown of Sherry Birkin and why people actaully care about her. 

She was canonically contaminated with the G-Virus like happens in Claire A scenario. 
The vaccine Claire whipped up for her was not a full cure. The G-Virus is still in her but dormant or whatever.

Leon left her in the custody of the US as per his RE3 Epilogue.

Wesker got his mits on her as per Wesker's Report 1.

She's been in lala land since then.

Basically the entire fascination with her is that she is a potential G-Monster.  Of course everyone and their mother now has a G-sample (Hunk got one for Umbrella, Excella's company got one at the end of Degeneration, Wesker had one and Ada's group had one) but for some reason people think Sherry may be special.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2012)

sweet leon is baaaaaccckkkk


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow... that trailer DIDN'T make me want to vomit! What's that about?

I still don't think it will be survival horror proper but it does look like they are putting a serious foot forward here. Obvious Uncharted influences are not a bad thing.



Goova said:


> sweet leon is baaaaaccckkkk



Yeah but he seems all non-cheesy now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2012)

Hold up a minute


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Hold up a minute


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2012)

The village was apparently quite cold, as when one of the guys who gives you a ride goes out to take a piss comments on it being cold. The piss also steams, which I would think is an indicator of it being cold. Unless it's simply artistic effect.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Still I don't remember any snow. 

But you could be right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2012)

There was no snow in RE4, but for some reason there _could_ be snow there, although I'm aware snow doesn't occur very often in Spain.

There's also that tiny frame at 2:22 where he's on some planks at a mountain side or whatever. Might be Saddler's mansion in the background


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

Rechecked and can't be the case since the buildings are too big to be the RE4 village.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah, that is most likely not the village or anywhere close to the area's in re4 but it may be an area in spain still


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Here's the rundown of Sherry Birkin and why people actaully care about her.
> 
> She was canonically contaminated with the G-Virus like happens in Claire A scenario.
> The vaccine Claire whipped up for her was not a full cure. The G-Virus is still in her but dormant or whatever.
> ...


So Wesker has her?

That's not good. Anything Wesker owns gets fucked up or altered.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait, now that i think about it, Wesker was also immune to the T-virus due to his artificial nature. Hell, he was impaled by a Tyrant and never got any viral repercussions. Which points Mr.3 to be Alex rather than HUNK.

Although, the reason why Wesker was Evil Neo is due to another virus that the subject has to take on the verge of death in order to take effect. Which would be a bullshit coincidence if Mr. 3 went through the exact same thing.

Or Capcom doesn't gives a shit and made Alex superhuman just because.

At the end of the day, while trying to make sense out of this bullshit speculation, i think i just want more Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

This just in guys:

Chris is really Sherry.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Although, the reason why Wesker was Evil Neo is due to another virus that the subject has to take on the verge of death in order to take effect. Which would be a bullshit coincidence if Mr. 3 went through the exact same thing.
> 
> Or Capcom doesn't gives a shit and made Alex superhuman just because.



According to Spencer's Memoirs, Alex was in charge of creating a virus that would grant Spencer immortality. It's entirely possible that Alex succeeded and the virus does more than just make you immortal, explaining why his blood is so important. Spencer died in 2006, remember. So it's possible Alex became a mercenary following Spencer's death for a couple of years before Resident Evil 6.

It could fit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> According to Spencer's Memoirs, Alex was in charge of creating a virus that would grant Spencer immortality. It's entirely possible that Alex succeeded and the virus does more than just make you immortal, explaining why his blood is so important. Spencer died in 2006, remember. So it's possible Alex became a mercenary following Spencer's death for a couple of years before Resident Evil 6.
> 
> It could fit.



From what I read, supposedly Alex actually _did_ succeed in creating it but he abandoned Spencer and kept the immortality "virus" for himself. But then again, that's RE Wiki and we all know how much they suck since they're 100% certain Sherry is in RE6 (thanks, IGN). Just like they were 100% certain Sherry was in RE5.

I still wish it was HUNK, though. But I'll take what I can get. He still seems boss.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> From what I read, supposedly Alex actually _did_ succeed in creating it but he abandoned Spencer and kept the immortality "virus" for himself. But then again, that's RE Wiki and we all know how much they suck since they're 100% certain Sherry is in RE6 (thanks, IGN). Just like they were 100% certain Sherry was in RE5.
> 
> I still wish it was HUNK, though. But I'll take what I can get. He still seems boss.



Yeeeaaah, Wikis aren't very reliable since anyone can edit them and everyone loves to add speculation as fact. 

I don't think it'll be HUNK, to be honest. He hasn't been seen since '98 and Keith Silverstein (his voice actor) doesn't have Resident Evil 6 on his resume. Assuming HUNK became a mercenary following the collapse of Umbrella, it'd be admittedly weird if he gained superhuman abilities over the last ten years.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

I never really cared about the deeper plot and continuity of RE and I don't think I'll start now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Yeeeaaah, Wikis aren't very reliable since anyone can edit them and everyone loves to add speculation as fact.
> 
> I don't think it'll be HUNK, to be honest. He hasn't been seen since '98 and Keith Silverstein (his voice actor) doesn't have Resident Evil 6 on his resume. Assuming HUNK became a mercenary following the collapse of Umbrella, it'd be admittedly weird if he gained superhuman abilities over the last ten years.



I know it won't be HUNK, just like I know blondie won't be Sherry. But I can still hope. Hell, he could've been super-human all along and that's why he's Mr. Death.  Or he could've moved on to another company that deals in the same thing as Umbrella (since there seems to be a stockpile of them). Maybe they experimented on him! Maybe it's something stupid like Emil Blonsky, getting too old for the only lifestyle he knows and they offered him an alternative. I have a very active imagination, come at me, bro.

But no... I know it's not HUNK. But it would still be pretty cool and even though it's a prequel I'm really fed up with Wesker, even if it's not THE Wesker.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Just be happy in the knowledge that HUNK is a badass. He's more badass than the entire playable cast of Operation Raccoon City (they ran from Birkin, HUNK fought him off alone), he's awesome in The Mercs 3D and his must never remove his mask because everyone within a hundred miles would become instant pregnant. Even the men.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Then RE3's epilogue must've caused some sort of baby boom.  I still think this game needs some Claire. Or a little Claire. Or a whole lot of Claire. But sadly, unless they got another voice actress (which would be weird since Claire is the only character to be voiced by the same person in every single incarnation), Alyson Court has already said she isn't involved in the game (and was even asking other folks on her Twitter about the game).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> According to Spencer's Memoirs, Alex was in charge of creating a virus that would grant Spencer immortality. It's entirely possible that Alex succeeded and the virus does more than just make you immortal, explaining why his blood is so important. Spencer died in 2006, remember. So it's possible Alex became a mercenary following Spencer's death for a couple of years before Resident Evil 6.
> 
> It could fit.



So, another genetically modified virus that grants immunity to the progenitor virus and its various strains?

Heh, why the hell not? With all these special viruses that turn you into superman, one wonders why the hell don't they focus on those instead of the ones that turn anything into B Horror movie monsters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then RE3's epilogue must've caused some sort of baby boom.  I still think this game needs some Claire. Or a little Claire. Or a whole lot of Claire. But sadly, unless they got another voice actress (which would be weird since Claire is the only character to be voiced by the same person in every single incarnation), Alyson Court has already said she isn't involved in the game (and was even asking other folks on her Twitter about the game).



You know what Resident Evil needs?

A Biohazard outbreak in an unsuspecting city where the response to it doesn't involve AMURKAN military operations and bullshit like that. Just pop a non-military protagonist in the middle of some town like Claire or Billy or a new character and let him drudge through the muck.

Which is why i'm looking forward to Leon's sections the most. They're the ones who resemble that description the most. Very similar to Resident Evil 2 and 3.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, another genetically modified virus that grants immunity to the progenitor virus and its various strains?
> 
> Heh, why the hell not? With all these special viruses that turn you into superman, one wonders why the hell don't they focus on those instead of the ones that turn anything into B Horror movie monsters.



You have to consider that they would have created a great many unique viruses for the same, or at least similar, purposes. The virus that Albert used to revive himself indeed sounds like an alternative approach to ensuring immortality since its primary function was to revive you after death.



> "Even in death, as long as some portion
> of the host remains, the virus can
> reconstruct the rest of its body and
> bring it back to life."



The superhuman enhancements were a side effect. So another virus created explicitly to grant some form of immortality could well have had similar side effects, especially considering both Alex and Albert were injected with the Progenitor Virus at birth.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

When it comes to military applications the T-Virus is the only really useful virus Umbrella has made. The G-Virus is too unstable and the T-Veronica Virus takrs 15 years of crypsleep to work properly.

I can't remember the whole Wesker Children nonsense but weren't they genetically different from normal people? The Virus Albert took to save himself and get all superhuman was designed for him ie. it wasn't  something Joe Shmo could take and become all badass.

Anyway the T-Virus has the most diverse effects and would be the supreme weapon of terror. Infect enemy troops then roll in with those Hunters with surveillance robots (WTF Code Veronica) and lay into them


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the Wesker children were originally all just a bunch of very gifted but otherwise normal kids. Over the years all sorts of experiments and tests were done on them, including receiving the Proginator Virus which seemingly killed several of them.

The virus Albert took in _Resi 1_ was designed to make him superhuman and originally was given to him by Berkin, but in _5_ Spencer seems to imply that he gave it to Berkin to give to Albert, and that he gave it to all of the Wesker kids and only a minorty survived it, Albert obviously included, and right now Alex is probably the only other survivor. I think it was tailor made for the Wesker kids.

Wesker, being batshit insane, took this to mean that only he and a small percentage of the human race were special and worthy of life, so he developed the Proginator virus into Ourobouros which would kill everyone who wasn't like him- I've never been entirely sure if this would really have just killed eveyone since Wesker seemed to forget all the crazy experiments done to him first and the fact that after all the experiments done to him there was _nobody_ like him, save maybe Alex who he might not even know about.

Anyway, on another topic, anyone else think that Alex Wesker might be a girl?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

I never understood why they didn't use both the T-Virus and the Plagas. Have soldiers under your control, chuck them behind enemy lines and when they die they become zombies. It'd devastate any army, if only because killing the soldiers trying to shoot you is only going to make things _worse_.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Anyway, on another topic, anyone else think that Alex Wesker might be a girl?



From what I've read, the original context in the Japanese version flat-out says it's a male but was left sexually ambiguous in translation only.

But I'm not Japanese, so I don't know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

The ironic thing about Albert's plan was that I don't think even he was "special" enough. Me and many others think Ourobouros at least partly rejected him.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I never really cared about the deeper plot and continuity of RE and I don't think I'll start now.



After CV, I started to feel this way too.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> From what I read, supposedly Alex actually _did_ succeed in creating it but he abandoned Spencer and kept the immortality "virus" for himself. But then again, that's RE Wiki and we all know how much they suck since they're 100% certain Sherry is in RE6 (thanks, IGN). Just like they were 100% certain Sherry was in RE5.
> 
> I still wish it was HUNK, though. But I'll take what I can get. He still seems boss.



Actually that info is correct. Alex succeeded in making the immortality virus then abandoned Spencer. It was never confirmed (in Japan or anywhere else) about Alex's gender so he could be a she (but this dude is most likely Alex).

Alex is a Wesker child which means he has the same abilities as Albert plus whatever this immortality virus did to him, possibly making him immune to everything. 

Check out ProjectUmbrella, their info is always accurate. But I remember this info from my time playing Lost in Nightmares again and again.  

Also to some above posts Albert doesn't have Sherry. He never did, he just placed spys to watch over her but Sherry belongs to the government and they wouldn't lose her easily.

Let's just agree that the story is a clusterfuck and we should just ignore it and hope Rebbecca and the STARS team come back because honestly I wouldn't question it at all at this point.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Actually that info is correct. Alex succeeded in making the immortality virus then abandoned Spencer. It was never confirmed (in Japan or anywhere else) about Alex's gender so he could be a she (but this dude is most likely Alex).
> 
> Alex is a Wesker child which means he has the same abilities as Albert plus whatever this immortality virus did to him, possibly making him immune to everything.
> 
> ...



But Rebecca sucks.

And I'm just going off what I've read. Thanks to Resident Evil Wiki, this explanation is basically on every Resident Evil site:



> In the English translations of the Spencer's Memoirs files, Alex's gender is not stated, leading some to speculate that he could be a female. However, this is a result of poor localization and he is referred to as "he" and "him" in the original Japanese text.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The ironic thing about Albert's plan was that I don't think even he was "special" enough. Me and many others think Ourobouros at least partly rejected him.



Well, with all the bullets and vaccine he was taking up his ass, Wesker wasn't exactly in top shape to infect himself with Ourobouros. That was an act of desperation from his part since he was fucked up from the vaccine. And still, he was pretty much in complete control of the thing. 

This was one of those situations where the protagonists fucked up the perfect scenario for the villain. In normal circumstances, i doubt Wesker would be struggling with Ourobouros.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The ironic thing about Albert's plan was that I don't think even he was "special" enough. Me and many others think Ourobouros at least partly rejected him.



He was rejected, even if only slightly. If anything, it rejected him but the prior viruses in his system kept him from succumbing completely. It definitely didn't accept him, since his body was going to shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I demand the poll be changed to read, "Is the third playable character Sherry Birkin?"

Because he has eyes, and Sherry Birkin had eyes. It _has_ to be Sherry.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I never understood why they didn't use both the T-Virus and the Plagas. Have soldiers under your control, chuck them behind enemy lines and when they die they become zombies. It'd devastate any army, if only because killing the soldiers trying to shoot you is only going to make things _worse_.



It doesn't work that way. The t-virus and plagas can't just mix. The virus kills the host in order to bring it back as the ultimate mutation but causes an erratic mutation (which can lead into turning into a licker, zombie tyrant or something else entirely) the goal of las plagas is to take control of a LIVING host. Las plagas can't revive the dead and it can't cooperate with an undead brain (since the part where a parasite would normally take over the host would be dead and it no longer has control).

TL;DR - t-virus will probably destroy the host and cause it to mutate rendering las plagas useless.

Then again this is resident evil where Alfred decided to fuck around with some genes and magically made Alexia a super genius and Wesker decides that in order to take over the world he would turn it into a giant blob of undead worms thats completely uninhabitable by anything. Logic completely flies out the window with this series.

The T-virus is our nanobots.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Stealing post 666.

I still think Mr. 3 is Sherry.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Stealing post 666.
> 
> I still think Mr. 3 is Sherry.



Mr. 3 is clearly *A*lex *W*esker who is clear *A*da *W*ong in disguise. Don't let the wig confuse you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2012)

Saw the trailer.

Am attached.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> It doesn't work that way. The t-virus and plagas can't just mix. The virus kills the host in order to bring it back as the ultimate mutation but causes an erratic mutation (which can lead into turning into a licker, zombie tyrant or something else entirely) the goal of las plagas is to take control of a LIVING host. Las plagas can't revive the dead and it can't cooperate with an undead brain (since the part where a parasite would normally take over the host would be dead and it no longer has control).
> 
> TL;DR - t-virus will probably destroy the host and cause it to mutate rendering las plagas useless.
> 
> ...



Tricell played with the Las Plagas in Resident Evil 5 though. Don't remember which specific strain of the virus they used but it basically made them much more feral and stronger than they usually are which is why when the Manjini Las Plagas are much bigger than the Ganado Las Plagas.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Tricell played with the Las Plagas in Resident Evil 5 though. Don't remember which specific strain of the virus they used but it basically made them much more feral and stronger than they usually are which is why when the Manjini Las Plagas are much bigger than the Ganado Las Plagas.



Yeah but they didn't mix the viruses with the parasites. It's a dead end so they just enhance the virus and enhance the plagas. Whichever leads to the supersoldier first wins.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Tricell played with the Las Plagas in Resident Evil 5 though. Don't remember which specific strain of the virus they used but it basically made them much more feral and stronger than they usually are which is why when the Manjini Las Plagas are much bigger than the Ganado Las Plagas.



There are apparently three versions of the Plagas. The first we see in RE4. The second and third in RE5. Type-2 is by forcefully inserting a fully-grown parasite into a subject. Type-3 is something about combining a subordinate parasite with a controller parasite or some such.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2012)

Well an El Gigante or whatever the knockoff in RE5 was called are worth a dozen or so of any T-Virus creation not counting Tyrants.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Am I the only one who is hoping Rebecca makes an appearance in RE6? She is just too awesome in RE5's Mercenaries and Mercenaries 3D.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

"She's so awesome when she's not in canon."


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> "She's so awesome when she's not in canon."



In the words of Rebbecca "OH NOO!"....you didn't.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I never played RE0 and I never played RE1. I've only seen bits and pieces of it years ago when my brother played and I barely remember if I seen Rebecca or not so I don't know how she is in canon.

She can't be that bad.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

Rebecca wasn't even that annoying compared to Ashley. She did handle herself efficiently during RE0. 

They really need to bring back Billy. He was an awesome addition the series, unlike Carlos or  Steve. I just couldn't bare both of those voice actors...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate Ashley so fucking much. Shes a cutey...but an annoying fucking cutey. I hope RE6 redeems her.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 21, 2012)

Billy is a wanted criminal right?
So either hes been on the run or in hiding for 10 years. I doubt hes up to kill some zombies at this point.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Billy is a wanted criminal right?
> So either hes been on the run or in hiding for 10 years. I doubt hes up to kill some zombies at this point.



He's smart like that.

Unlike Rebecca.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Billy is a wanted criminal right?
> So either hes been on the run or in hiding for 10 years. I doubt hes up to kill some zombies at this point.


He's a fugitive, alright. But that doesn't stop Billy from returning to the RE series. 
But I doubt the US government gives a fuck about his status by the time of RE6.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> He's a fugitive, alright. But that doesn't stop Billy from returning to the RE series.



Apparently it does.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Rebbecca is very smart....she just thought that telling Chris how the zombie outbreak started and how to deal with them wasn't as important as playing the piano since she embarrassed herself in front of Billy and didn't want to do the same in front of her comrade. 

Admit it, you would do the exact same thing in such a situation. What else could she do?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Rebbecca is very smart....she just thought that telling Chris how the zombie outbreak started and how to deal with them wasn't as important as playing the piano since she embarrassed herself in front of Billy and didn't want to do the same in front of her comrade.
> 
> Admit it, you would do the exact same thing in such a situation. What else could she do?



Stop getting in the way.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Stop getting in the way.





Also people found out the reason why Alex Wesker wants money. $200,000 upfront plus an extra $200,00 when he's done then B.O.W.'s as a separate expense? Those "ballistics" don't come cheap ya know


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

It's to finish the sex change since he's actually Sherry Birkin.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Apparently it does.


Apparently it doesn't.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Apparently it doesn't.



Considering he hasn't returned...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering he hasn't returned...


Maybe he will. Not as a playable character, more like a cameo.


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2012)

Woman giving a blow job to a giraffe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

According to the facebook page of the guys developing Operation Raccoon City, the blonde is indeed Ashley.  I assume they're more trustworthy than IGN.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

WELL DUH, OBVIOUSLY ITS ASHLEY ACTION GIRL.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2012)

Same voice actress. That same annoying voice.

That was kinda obvious for some people.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> According to the facebook page of the guys developing Operation Raccoon City, the blonde is indeed Ashley.  I assume they're more trustworthy than IGN.



Aji Tae posted this a few pages back.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

Really?

My bad for being late to the party then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Plus Gametrailer's pop-up trailer analysis also confirmed Ashley. I'll take their opinion over IGN any day of the week.

Hell, i'd take a 70 year old hobo without any notion of modern day living gaming opinion over IGN any day of the week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Billy is a wanted criminal right?
> So either hes been on the run or in hiding for 10 years. I doubt hes up to kill some zombies at this point.



That's why he'd be a good protagonist. Control someone who's NOT used to killing zombies and weird fucked up monsters. With reactions like "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT" instead of "GEE GOLLY, THAT B.O.W SURE IS BIG".

You know, like in Resident Evil 1. 

Those were the days.

Plus Billy is one cool mofo.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Except RE0 kind of ruined that, since Rebecca _should_ have been used to it after all of that and in theory, so would Billy - he did seem pretty badass with Barry's Gun Lite at the end.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except RE0 kind of ruined that, since Rebecca _should_ have been used to it after all of that and in theory, so would Billy - he did seem pretty badass with Barry's Gun Lite at the end.



I don't think they thought about plot consistency when making RE0 most likely from what I'm getting from this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

They should've - at least they're addressing interquel issues like they seem to be with RE6. Common sense. Glad they have a better director on this.

Also, IGN's Wiki is now listing both Sherry Birkin and Ashley Graham as being in RE6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except RE0 kind of ruined that, *since Rebecca should have been used to it after all of that* and in theory, so would Billy - he did seem pretty badass with Barry's Gun Lite at the end.



Really, Krory?

She should? 

I don't think that after crossing a mansion full of fucked up monkey zombies and slug monsters, my reaction after finding a *second* fucking mansion would be "Gosh darn it! Time for round 2!".

Her reaction in 1 was perfectly fine.

Billy would probably handle it better on account of being a badass veteran and all although i doubt he'd be in a comfort zone 10 years after the initial outbreak. He's not a military with encyclopedic B.O.W knowledge. He's a civilian.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Of course you do.

You're in love.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's why he'd be a good protagonist. Control someone who's NOT used to killing zombies and weird fucked up monsters. With reactions like "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT" instead of "GEE GOLLY, THAT B.O.W SURE IS BIG".
> 
> You know, like in Resident Evil 1.
> 
> ...



I dunno... I actually kinda liked it in RE4, where Leon had been through such crap in Raccoon City that nothing Saddler threw at him was enough to creep him out or anything. Instead of being scared, Leon just beat the crap out of everything in his way and made a bunch of cheesy and stupid one liners. Which were _awesome_.

Of course, then you have Cardboard Chris. He was just indifferent and completely boring. The only time he even showed any emotion was when he was punching that boulder.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

You have no idea what that boulder has done to Chris, the way he's suffered. YOU COULD NEVER UNDERSTAND HIS PAIN.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> You have no idea what that boulder has done to Chris, the way he's suffered. YOU COULD NEVER UNDERSTAND HIS PAIN.



Yeah, I mean, we all know that it's actually the boulder he's calling a bitch in that new trailer. It did some horrible things to Chris in RE5 and there it is again, taunting him in RE6.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 22, 2012)

This is why you play the remakes because capcom adds in little things to fix all the inconsistencies. They even added in Wesker kidnapping sherry because that really wasn't clear before.
Rebecca is a whimpering child in RE1 doesn't make sense shes dealt with this stuff before in RE0.
Solution: Umbrella chronicles 
Rebecca is badass genius who kills zombies like its nothing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

At least we know now that Chris will finally get his revenge against The Boulder. Wesker is just a means to an end. Clearly, Beards does not understand the pain The Boulder has wrought upon Chris either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course you do.
> 
> You're in love.



That's because Rebecca is love. 



Aji Tae said:


> I dunno... I actually kinda liked it in RE4, where Leon had been through such crap in Raccoon City that nothing Saddler threw at him was enough to creep him out or anything. Instead of being scared, Leon just beat the crap out of everything in his way and made a bunch of cheesy and stupid one liners. Which were _awesome_.



That's because no one takes Spanish people seriously. Leon was practically in a joy ride. He even takes his time sampling Saddler's chair like a pimp.

And something tells me you'll enjoy playing with Leon most of all in RE 6. 



Aji Tae said:


> Of course, then you have Cardboard Chris. He was just indifferent and completely boring. The only time he even showed any emotion was when he was punching that boulder.





Those boulders need to be punched. Wesker never saw it coming.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Wesker was just a pawn in The Boulder's game.

The Boulder lives on.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe because RE5 was my first but I never saw the issue with Chris punching a boulder. Shit when he did it I was like...yeeeeah boi. friend was getting real.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I dunno... I actually kinda liked it in RE4, where Leon had been through such crap in Raccoon City that nothing Saddler threw at him was enough to creep him out or anything. Instead of being scared, Leon just beat the crap out of everything in his way and made a bunch of cheesy and stupid one liners. Which were _awesome_.
> 
> Of course, then you have Cardboard Chris. He was just indifferent and completely boring. The only time he even showed any emotion was when he was punching that boulder.



Like The Dark Id said, at least Leon's overreaction is better than Chris' total lack of reaction.

If Leon had been in Code Veronica and saw that jailer guy die after being spit up by the worm, he would have gone "RODRIIIIIIIIIGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"

But alas, Capcom thought people took the plot seriously in RE5. 
The poor, deluded souls.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

In the famous words of Leon Scott Kennedy...

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE!!!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> You have no idea what that boulder has done to Chris, the way he's suffered. YOU COULD NEVER UNDERSTAND HIS PAIN.



That was the same boulder from Remake and RE1. I can't begin to fathom how traumatic that must be to him.

The boulder was clearly the big bad. He was in RE1, RE4 and RE5. He was plotting the entire thing. Wesker was just a puppet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> That was the same boulder from Remake and RE1. I can't begin to fathom how traumatic that must be to him.
> 
> The boulder was clearly the big bad. He was in RE1, RE4 and RE5. He was plotting the entire thing. Wesker was just a puppet.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it safe to say that Spencer was just a figurehead for the true CEO?

Mr. *B*ison *Oulder*.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> In the famous words of Leon Scott Kennedy...
> 
> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE!!!



I loved Mike. He was a badass. Flies into Saddler's Island Fortress, uses unlimited ammo cheats and doesn't afraid of anything. Except rocket launchers.

In all seriousness, I was actually quite impressed by the guy. It was a really nice touch, I thought. The whole idea that Leon wasn't really sent into Spain alone, but that Saddler was repeatedly stopping support getting to him. Then Mike shows up, owns the crap out of a huge chunk of Saddler's forces and dies a heroic death that allows Leon to get one step closer to Ashley.

Mike, we shall never forget your sacrifice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Leon should've died and Mike taken over to finish the job.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

And now for some Resident Evil 6 news... , the game's Co-Op is separate from the main scenarios. They confirm that the main game is either one or two players, with Co-Op as something separate that can be played online and offline, the former having up to six players and the latter having two. They also mention competitive multiplayer caps at eight players.

Which presumably means Co-Op is a separate thing entirely, like Operation: Mad Jackal from Resident Evil 3.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2012)

fuck yes no forced Co-Op, hopefully Leons partner only appears if you choose Co-Op instead of following you around being a retard like Shiva.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Amuro said:


> fuck yes no forced Co-Op



They apparently paid a lot of attention about fan reaction to Resident Evil 5, so I'd imagine that a second character can follow you around but doesn't have to. That'd allow Co-Op for those that want it and a solo journey for those that don't.

Either that or Leon's and Ada's are solo while Chris's and Ashley's are all about Co-Op.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Leon was definitely alone in his gameplay sections, although Helena seems to hang around in his storyline. Chris, on the other hand, was full on military operations with whole teams and such. So maybe there will be fundamentally different approaches to both campaigns with Leon being more survival horror and Chris being more action horror.

I mean, i loved me some Bro-OP in 5 but it really killed the mood the way they handled it, survival horror wise.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

I assumed it was all co-op - they showed some gameplay POVs from Helena at the very least so I assumed it was Leon/Helena, Chris/Beards, and Mr. 3/Ashley.

It was fun playing alongside my brother in RE5, admittedly. Killed the horror, yeah, but it made the game fun.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2012)

it really seems like they are catering to everyone with this which is surprising coming from Capcom.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

No it's not.

Capcom wants money.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Capcom isn't a real company, but the personification of human greed.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Amuro said:


> it really seems like they are catering to everyone with this which is surprising coming from Capcom.



Except for horror fans 

Besides they already confirmed that they couldn't care less about RE4/5 fans. They just want to break into that Call of Duty market. They don't cater to anyone, they just copy what the most successful game at the time is currently doing. 

From the looks of it, there may not be forced co-op in the game. My guess is that it'll be drop-in/drop-out gameplay. For example Leon and Helena are always together but you can play only as Leon and if you aren't playing online or with someone else Helena will show up in cutscenes. The same can apply for Chris.

Mr. 3 is another story. He clearly fights like Wesker and some of his moves are pretty much ripped from Wesker (strongly suggesting this is Alex) and there doesn't seem to be much gunplay. So unless Ashley turns out to be another Wesker or is given a gun I'm curious to see how they would do co-op on his side. If anything he may be the only single player exclusive character.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Except they already said Leon's segment will be the throwback to "horror."

And almost everyone - but you - seems to agree it looks that way.

And Ashley (and Mr. 3) are both seen with handguns in the game.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be cool if Mr. 3 was pure superhuman melee combat, and the pistol was only used to pistol whip bitches err I mean B.O.W.'s. 

But, you know, Capcom pulling it off........so doubtful.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

Wait a tick -- Ashley is there? As in, the president's daughter from 4?


----------



## Krypton (Jan 22, 2012)

Is Paul Mercier reprising the role of Leon's VA for RE6.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wait a tick -- Ashley is there? As in, the president's daughter from 4?





It's all but confirmed.

Could still be Sherry or some other bitch.

Or Mr.3 could be Sherry and she teams up with Ashley.

The annoying bitch squad.


----------



## Helix (Jan 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Capcom isn't a real company, but the personification of human greed.



A company that's greedy? Shocking.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 22, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Is Paul Mercier reprising the role of Leon's VA for RE6.



Well he voiced him in Degeneration and it sounded like him in the trailer. 

Damnation is coming out this year too.........wait a sec
The way Capcom is working with the timeline Damnation might be set after RE5. We might just get a true sequel and not all these prequels.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except they already said Leon's segment will be the throwback to "horror."
> 
> And almost everyone - but you - seems to agree it looks that way.
> 
> And Ashley (and Mr. 3) are both seen with handguns in the game.



Because the trailer pretty much proved that it was superficial at best. I know very well what horror is, and dark corridors and zombies are NOT horror (or else L4D would be the greatest horror game this generation). I'm not falling for Capcoms cheap marketing trick again. The only one that can remotely pass off as horror is revelations and even if it successfully pulls off horror it'll be gutted every 15-30 minutes of Chris' action segments.  

Vulnerability, isolation, puzzle-solving, investigative detective gameplay, maze-like environments, emphasis on "flight don't fight" gameplay, discouraging combat. 

leon sliding across the floors doing 180 spins and doing high rise kicks seems like an upgraded RE5. Even the gunplay seems far smoother. If anything it's just RE5 with spookier atmosphere but that makes it a farcry from horror.

At the least it won't be nearly as boring as RE5.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Vulnerability, isolation, puzzle-solving, investigative detective gameplay, maze-like environments, emphasis on "flight don't fight" gameplay, discouraging combat.



Almost none of these things have ever been in Resident Evil before. Only the three I crossed out have been. Even back in RE1, you were given an adequate ammo supply almost constantly. If there was a boss coming up, it'd give you even more. It always did. You were never vulnerable, either, since you always had plenty of Herbs, enough ammo and enemies couldn't follow you up stairs or through doors. There was basically nothing to discourage combat, in fact it was encouraged. You pretty much _had_ to kill the Chimera and Hunters, otherwise you'd never get anywhere.

So I don't get it. Why complain about the lack of things that Resident Evil never had in the first place? When you were given a freakin' Grenade Launcher in RE1, you should've figured out that you didn't need to run from anything.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Only the first game I would count as "maze-like" and even then, that's because most areas looked the same - it wasn't as bad in REmake.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only the first game I would count as "maze-like" and even then, that's because most areas looked the same - it wasn't as bad in REmake.



I only said they were maze like 'cause there was a lot of backtracking and more than a few corridors with several doors that led to several other places. Wasn't exactly a maze you could get lost in, but it wasn't exactly FFXIII either.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2012)

Seriously, what RE needs

Heart Key, Club Key, Diamond Key, Spade Key


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Seriously, what RE needs
> 
> Heart Key, Club Key, Diamond Key, Spade Key



You mean like in Resident Evil 2?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Almost none of these things have ever been in Resident Evil before. Only the three I crossed out have been. Even back in RE1, you were given an adequate ammo supply almost constantly. If there was a boss coming up, it'd give you even more. It always did. You were never vulnerable, either, since you always had plenty of Herbs, enough ammo and enemies couldn't follow you up stairs or through doors. There was basically nothing to discourage combat, in fact it was encouraged. You pretty much _had_ to kill the Chimera and Hunters, otherwise you'd never get anywhere.
> 
> So I don't get it. Why complain about the lack of things that Resident Evil never had in the first place? When you were given a freakin' Grenade Launcher in RE1, you should've figured out that you didn't need to run from anything.




You weren't isolated? So Barry occasionally shows up to help you in RE1, or Carlos occasionally tries to feel you up in RE3 other than those tiny cutscene moments or gameplay moments (and other than RE0, Outbreak) you where on your own 99% of the time outside of cutscenes. 

Also no puzzle solving in old RE games? Lol you clearly never played the series. Several people said they where easy and yes even I found several puzzles from RE1-CVX easy just as I found some very difficult ones, but just because a puzzle is easy doesn't make it any less of a puzzle and RE had plenty.

It also had maze-like environments where exploration was encouraged and backtracting was usually involved, it had more of a metroidvania feel than anything else. And RE discouraged combat a lot. I don't know what your talking about the game giving you a good supply, yes you CAN kill every enemy in previous RE games but it is by no means encouraged. And yes I can pop in REmake now and breeze through the game with 50+ shotgun bullets and 5 first aid sprays. But first playthrough you don't know how to handle resources and the game constantly gives you enough to barely go buy, if you had an excess of resources it is because you are a smart gamer. Smarter than the average gamer, the classic Resident Evil rewards smart players who constantly check their supplies and punishes those who goes in with a gun first mentality. If you find yourself with an excess of supplies on your first playthrough then congratulations you are smarter than the average gamer and the game recognizes that. 

There is no way on first playthrough can you play like a normal action game and think you'll reach the ending. And no most boss fights don't give you extra supplies and nearly every enemy is optional (you CAN go through the mansion without killing hunters and chimera's and not doing so would leave you scarce of precious shotgun ammo). Also please don't use the grenade launcher as an excuse, you where hard pressed to find any ammo on it and wasting it on anything less than bosses would pretty much leave you with a satisfied feeling now and a headache later. 

Resident Evil may have given you big guns, but that doesn't make it action by default.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Your entire post is void because you clearly didn't even read Aji Tae's post.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Well he voiced him in Degeneration and it sounded like him in the trailer.
> 
> Damnation is coming out this year too.........wait a sec
> The way Capcom is working with the timeline Damnation might be set after RE5. We might just get a true sequel and not all these prequels.



Am hoping Capcom don't fuck with Leon's VA. He made Leon in RE4.

I actually think Damnation is a true sequel to 5. Just like Degeneration's a true sequel to 4.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Your entire post is void because you clearly didn't even read Aji Tae's post.




Woopsie daisy, misread the first sentence but with a few adjustments the post is still valid.

Flight don't fight combat is still in the series just as was said in my post, and yes investigative gameplay is still in. There aren't mechanics that completely revolve around it but the classics encourages exploration, investigation and a more detective style gameplay. Nearly all survival/horror games have this ever since the original alone in the dark (the forefather of survival/horror).

And you can go and ask every post RE4 fanboy what was awful about the series. 2 things, camera angles and shooting mechanics, both discouraged fighting (alongside limited resources which is also touched up on my previous post). Every survival/horror game discourages fighting, just because you can doesn't mean you should especially when the game tells you otherwise. Only know can I easily decimate EVERY SINGLE enemy in REmake and still have plenty but I have played the game so many times I could do invisible survival mode with my eyes closed playing the GC controller with my feet. That is mute on your first playthrough where I barely had 9 shotgun shells by the end of Jills scenario.

Also Leon can dual wield weapons...wait how the fuck is that gonna work with OTS?


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

"A few adjustments?" Half of the post was spent waxing intellectual about stuff that was in agreement.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 22, 2012)

Why are people bitching about the action sense in the series?

Guess what people, times change. 

I bet you my virgin ass that if Capcom left the series the same way, never did anything new with it like they did in 4, people will still be bitching about how Capcom's stuck in the past.

RE as a whole was never a scary game to me, it had it's shock and awe, but it was never really that horror hardcore that most make it out to be.

Slow pace zombies can only be done so many times before it becomes stale.

So the fact that Capcom removed the damn Zombies in 4 was a brilliant and well executed move on there part. The only thing they went wrong with 5, was that they took it to over the top.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

^Also the forced co op

and being unbelievably short.

People didn't like the menu not pausing either

There's also that AI argument(See co-op above.)


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> "A few adjustments?" Half of the post was spent waxing intellectual about stuff that was in agreement.



Fine then, give me a sec while I go calibrate my post 




Krypton said:


> Guess what people, times change.



Times change. Genres don't. Resident Evil was niche and they decided to switch to more mainstream, this would be fine if they (and practically every other developer) is sacrificing innovation for the hot game of the month. 

This is why I'm so glad that indie games have taken off so successfully. So enjoy call of evil, I'm going to patiently wait for a survival/horror indie game. Or I'll just wait for Downpour and Silent Hill HD Collection. Why does March 6th have so many games? *sigh* I really need to start saving up for Gamefly.


EDIT: Also nobody got anything to say about dual-wielding? I just can't see how that will work properly unless it's auto-aim or something.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ^Also the forced co op
> 
> and being unbelievably short.
> 
> ...



True, they did fuck up on those things. But i still stand behind my reasoning.

There's so much of the same crap you can feed an audience before they start gagging on it. Slow as Zombies for 3 straight games was enough.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Not really disagreeing with you. Just pointing out some extra things that were against 5.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Woopsie daisy, misread the first sentence but with a few adjustments the post is still valid.
> 
> Flight don't fight combat is still in the series just as was said in my post, and yes investigative gameplay is still in.



It never was. There are extremely few instances where killing all the enemies in the area was a bad idea and, in most cases, you always ended up with a shotgun or a similarly powerful weapon and several clips of handgun ammo within ten minutes or so of playing the game.

This whole "run don't fight" thing is seriously silly and completely wrong.

In RE1, you got several clips of handgun ammo and a shotgun relatively early on and the game successively gave you more powerful weapons as you progressed. Unless you were a complete idiot who couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with a bazooka, the ammo available to you always outnumbered the enemies to use them on.

Then RE2 comes along and makes things even more apparent, even giving you a shotgun within a minute or two of starting the game. Enemies like the Lickers were the kind you had to kill and they often cornered you so you had no choice but to fight. Heck, you could even kill Mr. X every time he showed up. It might not have been worth it since he only gives a single clip of ammo for certain guns each time, but if you were really meant to run from him then he would've had unlimited health or something.

I don't even need to bring up RE3, do I? Nemesis is in the same boat as Mr. X, an antagonist that can be killed every time for special items. You don't have to run at all. Then there's the Assault Rifle you start off with, the fact you can mix gunpowder and create your own ammo, the whole thing where starting on Easy gives you a freakin' armoury _and_ the handgun upgrades.

Resident Evil has always been action horror. You fight, you don't run. The stuff you fight is scary and the fact you're so isolated and outnumbered is the game's main source of tension. I'm pretty sure the Gamecube remake of RE1 was the only game in the whole series that I actually needed to count bullets with. The rest of them were more than happy to give me as many as I'd need - made even more evident when they began introducing The Mercenaries way back in RE3.

I'm so sick and tired of people bemoaning Resident Evil's new direction. I swear most of the whiners are deluded from the Gamecube remake or something because that's the only game in the entire series that sounds even remotely like what they're saying the series once was. Even then their claims are greatly exaggerated.



> There aren't mechanics that completely revolve around it but the classics encourages exploration, investigation and a more detective style gameplay.



They encourage exploration, but that's about it. There's nothing to investigate and there's certainly no detective work needed. You explore, solve puzzles, get keys, kill everything in your way and repeat until the game ends. That's the whole series in a nutshell.



> Nearly all survival/horror games have this ever since the original alone in the dark (the forefather of survival/horror).



And Resident Evil isn't a survival horror game.



> And you can go and ask every post RE4 fanboy what was awful about the series. 2 things, camera angles and shooting mechanics, both discouraged fighting (alongside limited resources which is also touched up on my previous post). Every survival/horror game discourages fighting, just because you can doesn't mean you should especially when the game tells you otherwise. Only know can I easily decimate EVERY SINGLE enemy in REmake and still have plenty but I have played the game so many times I could do invisible survival mode with my eyes closed playing the GC controller with my feet. That is mute on your first playthrough where I barely had 9 shotgun shells by the end of Jills scenario.



I don't give a crap about "every post RE4 fanboy". Most of them started playing video games on a PS2, they don't know shit about gaming. They're almost as bad as those prepubescent wankers who have such short attention spans that they don't mind their parents buying them the same game year after year after year. It doesn't exactly help that hardly any of them have any skill, looking at the Resident Evil series and thinking the controls are bad when it's just that they suck and can't adapt to controls everyone older than them seems fine with.

If you're going to parade _that_ sort of opinion as a decider on this debate, then there's no point in continuing it at all. I'm not going to argue against the views of a bunch of children who weren't even born when the first Resident Evil came out.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 22, 2012)

Would silent hill be more popular and less scary if it focused more on action?
I mean if it did that it would essentially be Dead Space or like an Alan Wake, Those games aren't bad and they maintain a horror atmosphere without trying to slow the gameplay down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean like in Resident Evil 2?



More or less, yes. This would in turn provide some backtracking. Enemies respawning (preferably random respawns)

I know backtracking isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I prefer it in RE.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Would silent hill be more popular and less scary if it focused more on action?
> I mean if it did that it would essentially be* Dead Space *or like an Alan Wake, Those games aren't bad and they* maintain a horror atmosphere *without trying to slow the gameplay down.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> It never was. There are extremely few instances where killing all the enemies in the area was a bad idea and, in most cases, you always ended up with a shotgun or a similarly powerful weapon and several clips of handgun ammo within ten minutes or so of playing the game.
> 
> This whole "run don't fight" thing is seriously silly and completely wrong.
> 
> ...



What games where you playing? Each game gives you finite resources. If you want to kill EVERY enemy in the game (which is completely possible) you would have to gather every single ounce of ammo you can find and on many occasions you would have to get lucky (especially in RE2/3) to get headshots to further conserve ammo. Resources restricted how much you can fight, clunky controls (which I believe are not necessary but have been a common trope among survival/horror games) and restrictive camera angles all take away a sense of empowerment from the player. The game was designed to discourage fighting and encourage avoidance. If you killed every enemy on your first playthrough, you would eventually run out of ammo and have no other means of attack. 

Yes you CAN attack Nemesis and Mr. X but why would you? They soak up a buttload of ammo and it won't matter since they won't really die until the final fight when your finally forced. The entire point of Nemesis was to bring an enemy you couldn't defeat to force you to avoid. You where given the option to fight and unless you played easy mode (hard mode was the actual normal mode) you always ended up dead or near dead with no resources. You aren't even forced to fight lickers at all! You can easily evade them if you know how to properly handle the controls and you where encouraged to constantly just like every other enemy in the series bar boss fights (the forced ones, not the optional ones). Limited resources, clunky controls, restrictive cameras all creat a sense of vulnerability and de-emphasize combat. Unlike in RE4 and up where killing enemies is not only easy but rewarding. You are given money, ammo and health when you kill enemies and are given a great sense of empowerment from refined controls (plus the addition of melee attacks).

I don't see how it's silly or wrong.

And exploration doesn't involve investigation? Puzzle solving doesn't require you to determine how to solve them in the first place, that of a detective? I already said that Resident Evil never had mechanics to fully embrace these things, each horror game has it's own unique way of doing things (for example Amy emphasizes on flight and creates stealth mechanics for doing so, but other horror games such as Fatal Frame requires doesn't have the same stealth mechanics but still does the same thing only on a much simpler scale)

Resident Evil is far from action/horror. CVX would be the start but that was really in only cutscenes (and pretty much 2-3 cutscenes at that) and story (where the convoluted mess started). The game even had dual-wielding but how it was handled still made the game operate like a survival/horror game. 

I'm not deluded from the gamecube remake. Resident Evil belonged to a specific genre, then it changed for the sake of money and never looked back. I still enjoy the series so I still enjoyed Resident Evil 4 for what it was (RE5 for me however, was a massive bore) and if RE6 is just as entertaining as 4 then I'll gladly play and if it does turn out to be a true survival/horror game then I'll gladly eat my own words as that's what I always wanted in the first place. But so far it doesn't look like horror and the gameplay mechanics seem ripped straight from todays shooters. I've already lost complete interest in Chris' scenario and I doubt there's anything that can bring me to like his campaign and I'm just staying to see how Leon's and Alex's scenario work out (especially Alex since there seems to be little to no gunplay at all which seems rather odd for a shooter).


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there really any point in continuing this? You're just repeating yourself and I don't want to start repeating myself. You think it was survival horror, I think it's always been action horror. It's already quarter to four over here, so what more is there to say that won't have me sitting up for hours longer?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Would silent hill be more popular and less scary if it focused more on action?
> I mean if it did that it would essentially be Dead Space or like an Alan Wake, Those games aren't bad and they maintain a horror atmosphere without trying to slow the gameplay down.



It already did (see: Homecoming)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

...didn't RE invent the genre of survival horror? How the heck could the first game not even qualify for a genre it's considered the pioneer of?

Also the pistol and knife in RE1 are beyond worthless. They don't even stun the zombies for very long and it took something like 5 or 6 bullets to fully kill a single zombie. On Chris' playthrough, where I think it takes a bit longer to get th shotgun (which does equal instant dead zombie), taking a stand against 3 or more zombies with just a pistol is basically suicide.

I agree with you Aji that RE is action horror. That was more than obvious by the time of RE3 and Code Veronica but I don't think it started out that way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...didn't RE invent the genre of survival horror? How the heck could the first game not even qualify for a genre it's considered the pioneer of?



Because, to answer your first question, no.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Resident Evil was where the term was coined, but it's not the first.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

Then what was the first survival horror game?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Some Capcom game I think.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

ALONE IN THE DARK!

Jesus...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Then what was the first survival horror game?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Uhhh both those games have great horror atmosphere. Better then any Resident Evil game


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Dead Space was the only one I was referring to.

I like its atmosphere, but I don't consider it horrifying
And I never said RE had a better atmosphere than either


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Blood sprayed on walls, babies blowing up, half eaten people, and Japanese rape tentacles coming out of the walls. It's pretty freaking horrifying. Not in the sense "OH NO I'M Scared!" but in the sense of "Whoa that's some dark shit"


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

I consider that Grim not Horrifying.

Just like I consider the D Souls games grim but not horrifying

or Berserk the manga.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Berserk...some horrifying shit. Daddy raping his daughter....dafuk....<3 this manga though.


----------



## Helix (Jan 22, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Almost none of these things have ever been in Resident Evil before. Only the three I crossed out have been. *Even back in RE1, you were given an adequate ammo supply almost constantly. If there was a boss coming up, it'd give you even more. It always did. You were never vulnerable, either, since you always had plenty of Herbs, enough ammo* and enemies couldn't follow you up stairs or through doors. There was basically nothing to discourage combat, in fact it was encouraged. You pretty much _had_ to kill the Chimera and Hunters, otherwise you'd never get anywhere.
> 
> So I don't get it. Why complain about the lack of things that Resident Evil never had in the first place? When you were given a freakin' Grenade Launcher in RE1, you should've figured out that you didn't need to run from anything.



Yeah, it's not really survival horror when you play it on the easiest difficulty setting.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Dead Space was the only one I was referring to.
> 
> I like its atmosphere, but I don't consider it horrifying
> And I never said RE had a better atmosphere than either



I consider Dead Space more survival horror than RE. 

Even though it is really an action horror game.

And the point wasn't lost on me. I guess it isn't really subjective whether or not classify a game as such, but I believe it is on whether or not it has the proper atmosphere or believable elements to classify it as horror or scary.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Berserk...some horrifying shit. *Daddy raping his daughter*....dafuk....<3 this manga though.



You should watch Oni Chichi. 

Oh, RE6 takes place in 2013 according to Capcom yet they still keep saying 10 years after the Raccoon City Incident. So something is getting retconned it seems.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

According to the wiki, it's set 10 years after the Raccoon trials if it is 2013.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

The _official_ synopsis from Capcom says and I quote "It has been ten years since the Raccoon City incident" - which is the infection and annihilation of Raccoon City. Not the trial. The incident took place in 1998. That means this game takes place in late 2008.

And the 2013 information comes from Microsoft's XBox Marketplace. Not Capcom. Again, someone with notoriety for jumping the gun on rumored information, just like IGN.

Until you hear something flat-out from Capcom, you should probably take it with a grain of salt. Especially if it comes from less-than-reputable sources.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got it from NeoGaf, I didn't pay attention to where they got it from.

I've been getting hyped for any little information about this game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

"If it's on the internet, it's true."


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Is there really any point in continuing this? You're just repeating yourself and I don't want to start repeating myself. You think it was survival horror, I think it's always been action horror. It's already quarter to four over here, so what more is there to say that won't have me sitting up for hours longer?



Well I would have gladly come up with more reasons as to why it fits within the survival/horror genre but it won't matter since at the end of the day you'll still call it action/horror so no, there really isn't a point in continuing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Fun fact: It seems all of that info about RE6 that was on XBox.com has been changed. Dun dun duuuuun! My guess is it was a big ole' fuck-up.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2012)

Why is the logo so fucking ugly?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Why is the logo so fucking ugly?



Giraffes are in this year.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Giraffes are in this year.



Pirates are in this year.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Pirates are in this year.



No, it's pirates next year and then pirate giraffes the year after that.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm I have theories about "that bitch" (Chris' personal vendetta) but I warn you it involves MASSIVE spoilers about Revelations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it seems that a certain Russian magazine reviewed Revelations but not without giving it away some pretty massive spoilers (including Chris replacing Parker near the end of the game after he dies)

It also confirms that Jessica is evil and tries to kill Chris at one point in the game but doesn't get much further than that. Assuming she survives, this would mean that Chris failed to stop her and she got away, now she's back for more. This would explain why Beard would know about his vendetta, why Chris has a personal stake in all of this and would perfectly connect Revelations to Resident Evil 6.

So far it seems very likely that Jessica is behind the outbreaks that happen in RE6, or at the least the outbreak in China. 




Thoughts?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

I refused to read DedValve Post.... REvelations stuff even tho they were rumor about REvelations plot leading to RE6 before..


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

I havent' checked out Revelations (gonna do it now) but so far it seems to get positive views from everyone. 

I still hold REmakes ambience and RE2's music as the best. However RE4's save theme is godlike and just erases all other save themes from existence. ....ahh now I have that soothing save theme back.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I refused to read DedValve Post.... REvelations stuff even tho they were rumor about REvelations plot leading to RE6 before..




Don't worry I won't spoil *JILL DIES* for you 

She gets better though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

I still hope Chris is talking about Ada and she becomes an antagonist.

I also want more Beards.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still hope Chris is talking about Ada and she becomes an antagonist.
> 
> I also want more Beards.



When I first saw Beards (epic name), I was worried it was Leon and that he somehow wound up in China after dealing with the outbreak in Tall Oaks. Then after watching the trailer a second time, I sighed and deep sigh of relief - they didn't mess with his hair after all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Beards is a character from the new manga, partnered with Chris in that story.  He looks too cool to be Leon. Neckwarmers are in this year.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

I like his last name even better. Nevice. Beards Nevice. Your local badass at your service.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 23, 2012)

Somebody had to delete my posts cause they mad


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Giraffes are in this year.



Yeah. 

Other than the horrendous logo, the game looks good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I like his last name even better. Nevice. Beards Nevice. Your local badass at your service.



Beards Nevence is better.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Beards Nevence is better.



That's what I said, Nevice.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2012)

Beards, i fucking love that name


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Hmm I have theories about "that bitch" (Chris' personal vendetta) but I warn you it involves MASSIVE spoilers about Revelations.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I almost forgot RE6 was set after Revelations. I think its quite possible that she could be the villain, but why would she try to kill Chris? and why cause an outbreak? Capcom said that she's suppose to be outgoing and stuff. I don't know... seems kind of weird. And I'm not sure about that Russian Magazine... if any of those spoilers are true I would expect it to spread like wildfire on the internet. Or at least read from reliable gaming websites like Siliconera already confirming something like this.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2012)

> "Hey RE fans. I'm sorry to say that I am not reprising my role of Ashley in RE6. You'll all just have to wait and see who the blonde is....." -- Carolyntweet 2 hours ago


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

It's Sherry's evil twin sister!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

wtf? I though it was her right out the bat...


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope Ashley is a zombie like her father so I can blast both their asses back to hell.

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess it's always possible they just got someone else to play Ashley. The series is kinda notorious for switching VAs every damn installment.

The lady seems nice though. I don't think she did a bad job voicing Ashley. She actually was pretty good in doing what the script called on her to do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *I guess it's always possible they just got someone else to play Ashley. The series is kinda notorious for switching VAs every damn installment.*
> 
> The lady seems nice though. I don't think she did a bad job voicing Ashley. She actually was pretty good in doing what the script called on her to do.


 Capcom is cheap with that..


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I guess it's always possible they just got someone else to play Ashley. The series is kinda notorious for switching VAs every damn installment.
> 
> The lady seems nice though. I don't think she did a bad job voicing Ashley. She actually was pretty good in doing what the script called on her to do.



which was acting like a bitch? I agree!

So it's either Ashley with a new caa or sherry birkin, the latter seems more likely now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

Goddamn...fans go hard for some Sherry Birkin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Goddamn...fans go hard for some Sherry Birkin.


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

Blondie is obviously HUNK.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

I would accept that


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2012)

Makes more sense than Sherry.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone else pick up on the fact that the main website is saying November 22nd?  Japanese release date, maybe? US getting it two days earlier? November 20th makes more sense for the US, being Tuesday and all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

IGN just confirmed Sherry is the one in the trailer... wtf?

CONFIRMED RETURNING CHARACTERS

Chris Redfield
Leon Kennedy
Ada Wong
Sherry Birkin
Ingrid Hunnigan
Chris and Leon will have separate stories in the game that will eventually overlap in some capacity. Chris Redfield's story takes place in China, while Leon seems to be in Washington D.C. in the debut trailer.

The third main storyline concerns an Unknown Mercenary character revealed in the debut trailer. He is related to an existing Resident Evil character, but it is unclear who.

Ada Wong will have a playable role in the game, though not immediately -- the Ada storyline will become available to players after the Chris and Leon arcs have been completed (probably similar to the 'Assignment Ada' bonus mission in Resident Evil 4), plus a third primary narrative featuring a new character. Any of the three main story branches will be selectable early on in the game, allowing players to see each storyline through to completion before starting another one.

CONFIRMED NEW CHARACTERS

These are the new characters that have been confirmed in the teaser trailer and elsewhere.

President Graham
Helena Harper
Unknown Mercenary
Unknown Woman
SPECULATIVE CHARACTERS

These characters may return in Resident Evil 6, but have not been confirmed.

Fong Ling
Ashley Graham (President Graham's daughter)
Alex Wesker
Jill Valentine
Steve Burnside


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 25, 2012)

How does IGN know its Sherry?
Seems like more speculation and LOLRandom speculation at that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> How does IGN know its Sherry?
> Seems like more speculation and LOLRandom speculation at that


 they even have who is the voice actor and info..

Daughter of G-Virus developer William Birkin and Mother Annette Birkin.

She was last seen escaping Raccoon City via underground train with Claire Redfield and Leon S. Kennedy. Information details she was brought in US Government custody similar to Leon.

First Appearance
 Resident Evil 2
Other Appearances
 Resident Evil 6
Voiced By
 Laura Bailey


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I want to say if Fong Ling is confirmed in RE6 I want a battle between her and Ada.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

IGN's super-secret source that also said Sherry was in RE5.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2012)

IGN don't know a damn thing... Leon's scenario is in a place called Tall Oaks, not Washington. They even mistake Separate Ways for Assignment Ada. I also love how they name a character from Dead Aim just because she's Chinese and Chris's scenario is set in China. Then they even go and suggest Steve is coming back - it's like they're just throwing out random names to create a list they can hide Ashley's and Alex's names in.

Could they get any more stupid?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't spell "ignorant" without "IGN."


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want to say if Fong Ling is confirmed in RE6 I want a battle between her and Ada.


Ada would win because she is american.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2012)

You people do realize ign is only making all these bullshit claims so they can have people visiting their sites? It's what sites like ign does.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 25, 2012)

Its like a blog 
"If I'm the only person saying this then everyone will come to see my site"


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> You people do realize ign is only making all these bullshit claims so they can have people visiting their sites? It's what sites like ign does.



REALLY?

I HAD NO IDEA!!!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 25, 2012)

IGN should be claiming mr.3 is actually HUNK if they want views.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr. 3 is actually Nemesis and blond girl is clearly blond ada in disguise.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Ada would win because she is american.



Actually I don't think Ada's true nationality has ever been established.  It's basically been assumed she is a Chinese/Caucasian mix but her back history is completely unknown.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> It's basically been assumed she is a Chinese/Caucasian mix but her back history is completely unknown.


Assumed by whom exactly? This is the first time I'm hearing about this.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I have no idea why people say shes chinese american I don't really know where that piece of info comes from either.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2012)

Ada is not mixed... where exactly are people spreading this bullshit...?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2012)

The same place where people are getting the idea that Sherry is in RE6.

Or was in RE5.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually Ada Wong wasn't even her real name.


			
				Resident Evil 3 Epilogue said:
			
		

> A woman looks at herself in the mirror. She used to be called Ada Wong... But this morning she will say good-bye to the name. "I'm not Ada Wong anymore..." She feels her ab and thinks, "This is Ada's scar, not mine." And as she says good-bye to Ada Wong, she can't stop her tears. However, there isn't much time left before her next mission...



Of course I suspect Capcom forgot about all this by the time of RE4.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Though the name "Ada" really only comes up in reference when it's Leon?  Or from Leon?

The only other time I remember her being specifically referenced/named, is when Krauser calls her "the bitch in the red dress."


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Krauser has a gift for nicknames.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2012)

If you remember, in the beginning of Separate Ways, Ada was pretty clear that she had to help Leon along without him ever realising what was happening. Since she played him throughout the entire game - just like she played him throughout Raccoon City, I s'pose - I guess it stands to reason she'd pull out the old Ada name. No point letting Leon realise things too early.

Ada is probably the most mysterious character in the whole series. Still don't really get what her angle is. She works for all sorts of people - from Umbrella's rivals to Wesker himself - yet she's never on their side. She's always doing jobs for them for her own purposes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> If you remember, in the beginning of Separate Ways, Ada was pretty clear that she had to help Leon along without him ever realising what was happening. Since she played him throughout the entire game - just like she played him throughout Raccoon City, I s'pose - I guess it stands to reason she'd pull out the old Ada name. No point letting Leon realise things too early.
> 
> Ada is probably the most mysterious character in the whole series. Still don't really get what her angle is. She works for all sorts of people - from Umbrella's rivals to Wesker himself - yet she's never on their side. She's always doing jobs for them for her own purposes.


 didn't Ada stole the name from former staff in RE1? I remember the computer part...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

And that's why Ada deserves final villain

Bullet
    V
Head


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2012)

Ada is just one big mystery, all we know is that after RE2 she or anyone other than Leon refers to her directly as Ada so yeah that name is fake but considering her popularity I'm starting to wonder if Capcom will just let her keep that name or something in order to keep things simple. 

I don't think she got the name from anyone and just made it up or had her organization or whoever she was working for at the time make it up for her.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

*A*da *W*ong

*A*lex *W*esker



But seriously she got the name from a dead staff person in Raccoon city


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

you mean albert wesker?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2012)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> you mean albert wesker?



no he means Alfred


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

No he means Albatross.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys took a seriously topic to this? I am mad lol anyway seriously she stole it from an Umbrella staff wife"John" in RE... Ada was the password if I remember well.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You guys took a seriously topic to this? I am mad lol anyway seriously she stole it from an Umbrella staff wife"John" in RE... Ada was the password if I remember well.



Actually, I'm not sure that's true. John Clemens was romantically involved with the Ada we know. She was using him to gain access to research data and whatnot for her bosses - we know that because it's possible she actually loved him, since she carried his picture around with her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that's true. John Clemens was romantically involved with the Ada we know. She was using him to gain access to research data and whatnot for her bosses - we know that because it's possible she actually loved him, since she carried his picture around with her.


 Ok help me out here, my memories is not that good in RE2 didn't Ada mentioned him? or gave hint that she was looking for him? I might have to re watch some cut-scenes from RE2..

we are not off topic in here right? she is part of RE6 cast so...


----------



## vegitabo (Jan 26, 2012)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> you mean albert wesker?



don't know if that person meant Albert Wesker, but Alex Wesker is the other of the 13 wesker children that potential could be alive. And he found the secret of immortality too


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2012)

And Alfred is the loving father of the Wesker children.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

So this is pretty much the only game to look forward to out of Capcom?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

There's revelations


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you mean "Revelaitons."


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

I spell Esua style


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

So, the RE6 logo. Someone pointed out to me that it looks like a women giving a giraffe a blowjob.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Capcom is trying to draw in all demographics for this one. Can't say I blame them considering how shit RE5 was.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2012)

RE5..


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 27, 2012)

Game looks good, looking forward to it, but I can't hide my disappointment of them not going back to suvirval horror when this was the perfect chance.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2012)

The World said:


>


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2012)

All I see is Jesus.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 31, 2012)

So Dragon's Dogma will have a Resident Evil 6 demo. Except that the demo is only available early July for the Xbox and early September for PS3 owners, which is really kind of stupid since the game comes out late May.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Great. Just great. Now I'm going to have to buy Dragon's Dogma. Just for that damn redeemable token.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> So Dragon's Dogma will have a Resident Evil 6 demo. Except that the demo is only available early July for the Xbox and early September for PS3 owners, which is really kind of stupid since the game comes out late May.


 yeah.. no thanks.. lol


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I was just going to rent it from GameFly, BUT ALAS...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> I was just going to rent it from GameFly, BUT ALAS...


 can you get away with that? for the code?


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> can you get away with that? for the code?



No, that's the point. That's why I said I have to buy it now. I originally intended to GF this but now I need to buy it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

I was going to buy Dragon's Dogma anyway, on the account that it looks pretty fucking sweet. This (kinda desperate attempt for attention) only sweetens the deal.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2012)

I was gonna rent cap on but now that cap on pulled this on us...im still gonna rent dd. The demo won't be available until june/july anyways and a new one will eventually make its way to xbl/psn.

I'll just YouTube the demo. Unless it turns out to be Chris scenario.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2012)

There's, like, no reason to care about the demo. If I recall correctly, the RE5 demo wasn't exactly hot. Unless this demo is something exceptional, I doubt anyone will be losing any sleep over this...


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> There's, like, no reason to care about the demo. If I recall correctly, the RE5 demo wasn't exactly hot. Unless this demo is something exceptional, I doubt anyone will be losing any sleep over this...



Yeah but RE5 was garbage. HOT garbage.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

All RE's are mediocre as hell though.

They're the Nick Cage of video games.

They're bad but we keep playing


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 2, 2012)

I loved RE5's demo it had online co-op too shit was cash
I guess I gotta buy dragon's dogma or wait til July


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

So GameInformer came out.

They say the blonde is "probably Ashley Graham."

They also say RE6 takes place "after the events of RE5."


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2012)

To be fair we still don't know if this game takes place in 2008 or 2013.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

"Ten years after the Raccoon City Incident."

>Raccoon City INCIDENT... official name for the virus event
>Not trial


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2012)

And yet xbox.com said 2013 before pulling it down, they clearly didn't thought up that number out of nowhere. Besides who's to say that all 3 scenarios take place at the same time?


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2012)

DedValve said:


> And yet xbox.com said 2013 before pulling it down, they clearly didn't thought up that number out of nowhere. *Besides who's to say that all 3 scenarios take place at the same time?*



MIND = BLOWN.

Such a crazy concept.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

There, it was confirmed to Eurogamer that it was a sequel.

Now FFS, don't make me say it again Krory


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There, it was confirmed to Eurogamer that it was a sequel.
> 
> Now FFS, don't make me say it again Krory



Thank Fucking Christ! 

Though that now brings up the question as to where the hell Jill is. Certainly hope she isn't "That Bitch" Chris is after, I don't think my casually Chris x Jill shipping heart could take it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There, it was confirmed to Eurogamer that it was a sequel.
> 
> Now FFS, don't make me say it again Krory


 sigh...2013 smh... I like the idea of a prequel of RE5 and fucked this article saying that Jill might did something silly.. no respect.. Chris is mad because of troll Jessica, it is clear as water to me.

Edit:




> Main timeline:
> 
> July 23, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 0
> July 24, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 1/Remake (& Deadly Silence)
> ...



God what a huge gap.... God REvelations sequels?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

I told everyone it was a sequel but noo, they gotta be so stubborn and deny reality. All the plot points of RE6 pointed to a sequel even with the initial timeline fuck up of 10 years


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I told everyone it was a sequel but noo, they gotta be so stubborn and deny reality. All the plot points of RE6 pointed to a sequel even with the initial timeline fuck up of 10 years



It is really interesting they went to 2013, I wonder if Capcom have a plan for that huge gap between 5 & 6.. I will not mind REvelations sequels... a lot can happen in 4 years...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Sequel eh, well makes sense why Wesker made no appearance then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6: Moving & shooting, no T-virus*

A new batch of Resident Evil 6 screens have stomped their squelchy way onto the Internet, accompanied by a bunch of hot game details. From revamped controls to horror elements, there's plenty for the Resi-obsessed to be digesting. 

-Game is 50% complete.
-RE6 doesn't aim to return the series to its roots, despite the added horror atmosphere.
-Capcom aims for this to be the "greatest" game in the series. Duh.
-The third main character is being designed to relate to "young people." I am going to guess it's iCarly. 
-The president from the trailer is not Ashley's father, BUT HE IS STILL WHITE SO THAT'S RACIST!
-Set in the fictional Chinese coastal town of Lanshiang.
-The zombies of RE6 are not spawned by the T-virus, but by something else. Despite being zombies, they can use weapons and will run or leap at players.
-A new B.O.W is the J'avo. These monsters can understand speech, work in groups, and will regenerate lost limbs. If damaged significantly, they can mutate their bodies like the Nemesis or Birkin. 
-You can move and shoot in the game ... to a degree. A revamped control scheme allows you to slowly strafe from left to right while aiming. You'll also be able to evade, take cover and perform the all-important 180 degree turn. 



> Seems to me that Resident Evil 6 will be a game of compromises, with Capcom attempting to appeal to everybody at once. Sometimes, that can be a good thing, and other times it doesn't end well, becoming a mass of half-measures. I'm certainly excited to see how it goes, and naturally hope for the best


.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Zombies with guns, sounds like the super zombies from the RE novels.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2012)

It doesn't have to be guns. It could be early RE4 with melee weapons.............but I doubt it.


----------



## Helix (Feb 15, 2012)

So, it was said, correct me I am wrong, that the game was in development for two years and it is only 50% complete? And they are going to finish the other half in 6-7 months?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 15, 2012)

Helix said:


> So, it was said, correct me I am wrong, that the game was in development for two years and it is only 50% complete? And they are going to finish the other half in 6-7 months?



Either the last 50% is much easier, or we're in for a sizable delay. Wouldn't surprise me if it was the latter.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2012)

Neither. Capcom is half-assing it. Don't buy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't unsee giraffe.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I told everyone it was a sequel but noo, they gotta be so stubborn and deny reality. All the plot points of RE6 pointed to a sequel even with the initial timeline fuck up of 10 years



With no proof. I gave them proof....errr before Malving posted that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2012)

So Capcom confirmed that this is not a T-Virus infection, at least where the regular zombies are concerned, which is why they react much more aggressively and mutate differently.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Not surprised

T-virus sucks ass.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not surprised
> 
> T-virus sucks ass.



Tell that to the remake version. 

Strains of the T-virus make regular shambling zombies into Crimson Heads with claws, more durable body, ability to run at you, and most importantly they can break down doors. 

Crimson Heads also further mutate into Lickers sooooooooo 

If there are other strains of the T-virus in RE6 I wouldn't mind.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Compare that to any of the shit any of the other virus' can make and yeah

Still shit tier


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Tell that to the remake version.
> 
> Strains of the T-virus make regular shambling zombies into Crimson Heads with claws, more durable body, ability to run at you, and most importantly they can break down doors.
> 
> ...


 maybe the new virus is a mixed between T-Abyss, Las Plagas and T-virus? I know.. sounds broken. lol


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Compare that to any of the shit any of the other virus' can make and yeah
> 
> Still shit tier



Only time I'm gonna have to disagree with ya my fellow broham. 

T-virus actually makes scary monsters unlike other strains. 

T-virus and G-virus do well together. 

Just look at that fucking cunt with legs Lisa Trevor.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> maybe the new virus is a mixed between T-Abyss, Las Plagas and T-virus? I know.. sounds broken. lol



Should add Progenitor and Nemesis and G-virus for 6 types of brokeness. 

Final Villain worthy.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

sirry people

black tubeworms = ultimate strain.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

I think you mean black tentacles for raping women.

At least in Japan they hoped so.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

My god

it all makes sense

Capcom is the prophet

it is them.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks a lot like RE6 will have the G-Abyss virus. I can't think of any other reason why the J'Avo have all the attributes of the G-Virus and yet we see people get turned into Oozes and stuff. It'd make a lot of sense, I guess, considering the new bad guys have clearly been collecting these viruses for _something_ and we know the G-Virus is waaaaay more badass than the T-Virus.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

>Sherry Birkin

So I just lost interest. Going back to the ME3 demo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2012)

better not be sherry fuckin burkin  who the fuck cares about that person who hasn't shown up for over 13 years

She sounds just like ashley, has blond hair, and even eerily resembles her too, how could it not be her?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 20, 2012)

That blonde in the parka is definitely Ashley, but please don't make her a regular in the series. Only Steve was less likable. 

I am excited to see a new character though, especially with Chris' rehashed appearance.
 Based on the trailer, I foresee a lukewarm reception akin to that of it's predecessor.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

That blonde in the parka is definitely not Ashley. Get your facts straight son!


----------



## blackbird (Feb 20, 2012)

I never claimed to speak for everyone. 

I just spout the most sensible.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

Six million sales and mostly critic-scores in the eight/eighty-percent and higher range isn't exactly "lukewarm."

And supposedly in recent facts in recent Famitsu confirm that not only is the President not Ashley's father (especially since Capcom backpedaled their timeline), but the blonde is indeed the rather moronic Sherry Birkin... who conveniently looks and sounds exactly like Ashley.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Six million sales and mostly critic-scores in the eight/eighty-percent and higher range isn't exactly "lukewarm."



Commercial success doesn't really mean much to fans. Or at least, it shouldn't.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

No one said anything about "fans." When someone says "reception" I take into account _people_.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 20, 2012)

The numbers speak for themselves. There'd be no point in an argument there. What was more interesting was the amount of flak this game received from fans, newcomers and "purists" alike, which was quite remarkable. 

I suppose anything's possible at this stage of development/revelation, though I had Birkin pinned on the woman who blames herself... and has the right hair color.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> No one said anything about "fans." When someone says "reception" I take into account _people_.



Ignoring the distinction between fans and people, people shouldn't really care about commercial success either. Opinions are subjective and reviews aren't exempt from that, plus sales figures are about as irrelevant as you can get. They're never entirely accurate, plus high sales figures don't necessarily equal high enjoyment from the buyers.

Besides, RE5 got a lukewarm reaction from the series fans. That's clearly what Blackbird was talking about. The fans didn't like RE5 very much, even the fans that only jumped on board with RE4, and they probably won't like RE6 very much when it comes out either unless Leon's scenario is as awesome as Jill's segments in Revelations and Chris's scenario as fleeting as Quint and Keith's.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> No one said anything about "fans." When someone says "reception" I take into account _people_.



Don't you mean sheep?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm happy that its co-op  I wonder how the Multiplayer is gonna work?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2012)

Chris married Jill after her rescue in Africa 3 years ago. Jill changed her name to Jill Redfield and she's been promoted to a Bio Hazard adviser in New York City.

As much as i hate Chris ever since the REmake, I DAAAAAAAAWWWWWed at this. Nice to see some romantic strings in the middle of all the deaths and shipping teasing.

Also Chris is now the crowned king of the pussy whipped jocks race.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Heh I've been playing Revelations where these 2 co-op together and I was thinking when the fuck is Capcom gonna man the fuck up and have these 2 finally hook up much less get married.

And I have to say fucking finally. DAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW for me too.

Wait how can you hate on Chris in the REmake? That's when he was at his best, steroid free and dodging boulders like no one's business.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

I also like how all their game models look so much better this time around.

Leon and Chris don't look goofy anymore and actually look like hardened badass veterans.

How is Chris pussy whipped death?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm actually kinda glad Jill basically retired from the whole field agent business. If you think about it, she's been through worse shit than pretty much the rest of the cast put together - after RE1, RE3, Revelations and RE5, she deserves a good retirement plan.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Chris hasn't retired and he's been in the same number of games, RE1, Code Veronica, Revelations and RE5.

Jill must have a bun in the oven.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Chris hasn't retired and he's been in the same number of games, RE1, Code Veronica, Revelations and RE5.
> 
> Jill must have a bun in the oven.



Chris never went through the same kind of stuff, though. While Chris did indeed have to survive the Arklay Mountains and Tricell incidents, he didn't actually do all that much in Code: Veronica or Revelations. Kinda like how Leon only really, up to when RE6 starts, had to survive Raccoon City and the Los Illuminados.

Jill has been through a lot more than any of the other main characters.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

D'awwwww, I'm glad they finally got together.  And Jill is finally "retired" yet still fighting the good fight from the sidelines. She needs a break lol.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I think almost being killed by giant tentacle monsters all the time and having to team up with an annoying cunt like Sheva tops being turned into a super-human by the worst villain in video game history on the RE5 front.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

RE5 never happened.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I can get behind that.

Like Chris gets behind Jill.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Like The World said, I bet she's got a bun in the oven.  Don't wanna go having a zombie baby now, she better stay out of harm's way.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude, why the fuck WOULDN'T you want to have a zombie baby?!

It explains why Chris is so emo now.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 3, 2012)

Why did she have to change her name...?! 

As unnecessary and fan servicing as this step is, her name is her legacy. Now she's just somebody's wife.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

There stopped being a legacy in the atrocity that was RE3.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

RE3 was great, hush yo mouf son!


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I bet you liked ME3's ending, too, huh?!


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Chris never went through the same kind of stuff, though. While Chris did indeed have to survive the Arklay Mountains and Tricell incidents, he didn't actually do all that much in Code: Veronica or Revelations. Kinda like how Leon only really, up to when RE6 starts, had to survive Raccoon City and the Los Illuminados.
> 
> Jill has been through a lot more than any of the other main characters.



The breath of what Leon went through in RE4 was more than any main character went through. 

He had to fight through a PEASANT village and fight midgets! He couldn't even check into a decent hotel. 



Krory said:


> I think almost being killed by giant tentacle monsters all the time and having to team up with an annoying cunt like Sheva tops being turned into a super-human by the worst villain in video game history on the RE5 front.



Wesker is still alive you dog

































































in our hearts. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

She changed her name because that's generally what women do when they get married. There aren't a lot of cases where the wife keeps her original name.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Only Hollywood superstars and cunts keep the original name because they have become a brand.

Or they merge their old surname with the new one.

Jill is just standing by her man :33

As long as Chris doesn't beat Jill to death in a steroid induced frenzy, I approve of this zombie filled union.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the chief editor said the info was fake. 



Then again who really knows.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait a minute............when was that info released? 

It better not have been on April Fools day.........


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

I will beat them with that zombie baby if it really is just a prank.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

I will stuff a zombie baby full of explosives and send it to their office if it's fake.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 3, 2012)

its most likely fake. A Chris/jill marriage will fulfill all the shippers hearts and in capcoms book that is considered "pleasing the fans...without whiting their wallets to the streets" and that is unacceptable in their books.

lets start guessing what will be locked on disc!

As long as we get a co-op survival/raid mode that we don't have to pay extra for, with a bunch of characters we can play as I'll probably get it. What I would love is a versus mode where its survivors vs B.O.Ws and we can choose which side ala l4d. Shit would be cash.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

The Jill/Chris marriage will be locked on-disc.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

WAIT, WAIT.

THEY STARTED LOCKING CONTENT ON DISC LIKE PUBLISHERS STARTED DOING SIX YEARS AGO?!

SINCE WHEN?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New Trailer!!! Sherry confirmed.. New virus confirmed. C virus.. the new dude confirmed as wesker Jr. Ada still rocks.. etc..




New Trailer!



*Spoiler*: __ 



omg.. Chris vs Leon? FOR ADA!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2012)

Jesus Christ, put the link first then spew the spoilers.

Edit:

That Albert Wesker TWEEST: *OOOOOOOOHH MAAAAAAAAAAA GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD
*
Why the fuck would they reveal that in the TRAILER?! Oh Capcom, you so crazy.

Edit 2: That Chris and Leon segment.

*HYPE MODE ACTIVATED.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ, put the link first then spew the spoilers.


 my bad... forgot to put the tags...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VJljsHgSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ada is the villain now..........uh oh, shes still awesome
And now Sherry is randomly no longer in wesker's custody
Albert Wesker jr...........bum bum bum




Come on now Capcom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Krory wish is coming to reality..
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ada is going to get killed


 sigh..


----------



## Higawa (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is her Name Sherry now?

And I never played the revelation and stuff so can you guys explain me when Wesker had a son?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Why is her Name Sherry now?
> 
> And I never played the revelation and stuff so can you guys explain me when Wesker had a son?


 Revelations 2 will answer that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Why is her Name Sherry now?



When hasn't it been?

Krory's gonna freak when he finds out Sherry is in this

oh well, they pretty much answered all my questions with that trailer. Still not gonna buy 

Also, Wesker Jr = Steve

It's true


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

One thing for sure.. Why they decided to go against Ada persona in this game? she was between a good/bad person and now she is the main villain? like seriously? Capcom ran out of ideas of who can fill Wesker shoes?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

It's Capcom

One shouldn't buy products from Capcom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

And I swear if that JR kid mother is Jill.. I would  and then burn Capcom for good..


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually, nobody ever said Ada wasn't a bad guy - her only redeemable quality is her soft spot for Leon. She was very good at her job of infiltrating groups, manipulating them and leaving them to die. She didn't do anything "nice" in Raccoon City unless Leon was involved, just like she didn't do anything "nice" in Spain unless it involved Leon. She most likely just got a promotion, or her new "mission" requires her to be more direct.

I love, love, love the part where Chris and Leon start fighting. That was epic. Chris doesn't even know who Ada is, yet Leon has as much a soft spot for her as she does for him - he'd never let her die. I can't wait to see that fight in all its glory...

And Sherry! I really am surprised it was her in the end, but it does tie everything together - whoever Ada works for is after Wesker's blood, so it's pretty convenient for them that they can take Sherry's as well.

I NEED THIS GAME NAOW.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2012)

Ada was never a good person per se. At the end of the day, she always did her job which was delivering world threatening viruses to companies and organizations intent on fucking up the world for profit. Just because she has a thing for Leon doesn't automatically means she's chocolate and unicorns inside. 

People always do this shit for some reason.

Plus, she called Wesker retarded for trying to destroy the world. So whatever she wants in this game, we don't know exactly.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

People ship Leon x Ada. That's why.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Actually, nobody ever said Ada wasn't a bad guy - her only redeemable quality is her soft spot for Leon. She was very good at her job of infiltrating groups, manipulating them and leaving them to die. She didn't do anything "nice" in Raccoon City unless Leon was involved, just like she didn't do anything "nice" in Spain unless it involved Leon. She most likely just got a promotion, or her new "mission" requires her to be more direct.
> 
> *I love, love, love the part where Chris and Leon start fighting. That was epic. Chris doesn't even know who Ada is, yet Leon has as much a soft spot for her as she does for him - he'd never let her die. I can't wait to see that fight in all its glory...*
> 
> ...


 Leon is in love.. and we know that. He is not letting Chris to touch Ada at all.. The fight is going to be epic.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Ada was never a good person per se. At the end of the day, she always did her job which was delivering world threatening viruses to companies and organizations intent on fucking up the world for profit. Just because she has a thing for Leon doesn't automatically means she's chocolate and unicorns inside. People always do this shit for some reason.
> 
> Plus, she called Wesker retarded for trying to destroy the world. So whatever she wants in this game, we don't know exactly.


 I never got the feeling that she was in the dark side all the way. I felt that whatever she was doing was for X reason behind it "being forced by it or for someone she loves" She as a main villain is kind it off to me.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

>Resident Evil
>Shipping
>Wat 

Leon should totally kill Chris though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> And I swear if that JR kid mother is Jill.. I would  and then burn Capcom for good..



That doesn't even *begin* to be remotely possible.



Velocity said:


> People ship Leon x Ada. That's why.



I don't...mostly.

I like how Angela vanished from the face of the planet. Leon is the single greatest beta in the world in the lady department.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh


the retarded action fans have taken over


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> >Resident Evil
> >Shipping
> >Wat
> 
> Leon should totally kill Chris though.



It's true! If they're not a staunch defender of Chris and Jill, they're crazy over Leon and Ada.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Ugh
> 
> 
> the retarded action fans have taken over



Resident Evil 5 was released in 2009.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Ugh
> 
> 
> the retarded action fans have taken over



I didn't see any gameplay in there at all, so... Callin' it a bit soon, aren't you?


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It's true! If they're not a staunch defender of Chris and Jill, they're crazy over Leon and Ada.



Well, it's cool in the femme fatale/Bond romance kind of way but I never knew RE was much for a shipping fanbase, although thinking about it the creators do seem to throw women at Leon like it was candy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is Chris so angry? maybe the Europe incident 6 months earlier? Sheva got killed? I don't believe Capcom is using Jill as motivation..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Ugh
> 
> 
> the retarded action fans have taken over



The moronic Capcom haters by principle took over a little sooner.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Resident Evil 5 was released in 2009.





Velocity said:


> I didn't see any gameplay in there at all, so... Callin' it a bit soon, aren't you?





Deathbringerpt said:


> The moronic Capcom haters by principle took over a little sooner.



Screw you guys

Capcom ruins itself  WHY ARE YOU NOT ABLE TO SEE THIS

They haven't had a proper release since SFIV, and before that DMC3!

Play CoD instead mongrels


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait, I was agreeing with you, just saying you're late for the party since they've won since RE5, which was released in 2009.

Didn't buy that one, just borrowed it, will buy RE6 though since I'm a bitch for more Leon.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Capcom recently gave us REvelations and will soon be giving us Dragon's Dogma.

They're not completely hopeless.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

So.....ignored me ah?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes! Bwahaha!

Chris is angry because he's Chris. He's clearly becoming the "I WILL DESTROY BIOTERRORISM IF IT'S THE LAST THING I DO" guy. He might even become a bit unhinged. Doubt it has anything specifically to do with Sheva, though, since it was a European incident six months ago.

If anything, the trailer seems to indicate that Ada has a very hands-on approach in screwing over Chris at least once. He did kinda have to watch his entire squad get mutated by the C Virus, after all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol C-virus

got nothing on G


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

>MFW Ada has always been a bad bitch and Chris is made even less interesting


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

I still think Chris is more interesting than Leon...well RE5 Chris that is.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Chris was never interesting.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

ITT: Cardboard is more interesting than cardboard


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

>Cardboard
>Not interesting




No but serious'd, cheesy b-movie lines Leon>G.I. Chrissu


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Krory

don't buy this game man

be smart


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Chris interesting? is this RE5 love talking Esura? because lololol


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

People are bitching about the new trailer i see  By people i mean you Jenny


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Chris was never interesting.



Until RE5.

I never liked Chris before then though. Punching boulders did something good for Chris. But I didn't mind Leon until RE4, where he started bugging me.

EDIT: I should clarify that I don't think these are some great characters by any stretch of the imagination but I'd rather play with Chris than Leon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

My hyped for the game is moderate... I learned hard from fiasco RE5 not to be hyped about Resident games.. REvelations was a good surprises..


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Shut the hell up Patty

This isn't RE damnit


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

What RE5 fiasco?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

The fact that RE5 was completely shitty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> What RE5 fiasco?


 of course it was money for Capcom. Fiasco for the real fan base. Horrible game.. easily the worst game in the series..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The fact that RE5 was completely shitty.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Shut the hell up Patty
> 
> This isn't RE damnit



Yet you loved RE5?  Come on now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think its coincidence that the only good numbered main games(not including remakes) are the ones that have Leon


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you mean the best main games have Leon in it, 1 and 3 aren't really bad, well 1 sort of is but I only played that after 2,3 and 4.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks fucking awesome. Can not wait.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I think you mean the best main games have Leon in it, 1 and 3 aren't really bad, well 1 sort of is but I only played that after 2,3 and 4.



REmake is the best RE game.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think its coincidence that the only good numbered main games(not including remakes) are the ones that have Leon



RE2, RE4 and RE6 do seem like they're generally better than RE1, RE3 and RE5. :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

if we are going by Numbers, RE5 & RE3 are the weakest in the series. To be fair to RE3, a lot of risks were taken and some interesting ideas...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Though, everything is better with Leon in it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The fact that RE5 was completely shitty.


To you maybe.



Malvingt2 said:


> of course it was money for Capcom. Fiasco for the *real fan base*. *Horrible game.. easily the worst game in the series..*



Yes, that would explain why I don't know of this bitching you speak of since I never liked the series until RE5, then I went back and played RE4 since I liked RE5. Everyone I know loves RE5. Its easily one of my favorite games right now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> if we are going by Numbers, RE5 & RE3 are the weakest in the series. To be fair to RE3, a lot of risks were taken and some interesting ideas...



In what universe is RE5 the weakest in the series going by numbers (I assume you mean sales)?


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura each to his own. I think RE5 is easily the worst RE. Just a horrible game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> To you maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that would explain why I don't know of this bitching you speak of since I never liked the series until RE5, then I went back and played RE4 since I liked RE5. Everyone I know loves RE5. Its easily one of my favorite games right now.


 Alright...glad that you are enjoying that game. that doesn't mean is a good game but it is not. REvelations gave me more reason to hate almost everything RE5 brought to the table. RE5 is unplayable for me right now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> REmake is the best RE game.


Thats why I said not including remakes



Velocity said:


> RE2, RE4 and RE6 do seem like they're generally better than RE1, RE3 and RE5. :ho


RE6 may be tainted by having Chris in it though.


Come now guys. RE5 is bad but worse than the original RE1? At least the co-op in RE5 was pretty fun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> In what universe is RE5 the weakest in the series going by numbers (I assume you mean sales)?


 no sales, quality, ground breaking elements for the series. Characters, plot and gameplay... RE3 & RE5 suffer for the same issues.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thats why I said not including remakes
> 
> 
> RE6 may be tainted by having Chris in it though.
> ...


 debatable... but nah I can give you that one..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thats why I said not including remakes



Seems like I herp'd when I should've derp'd. 

Reading comprehension ftw.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Alright...glad that you are enjoying that game. *that doesn't mean is a good game but it is not.* REvelations gave me more reason to hate almost everything RE5 brought to the table. RE5 is unplayable for me right now.



To you maybe.

Anyways, I need to check out REvelations after I finish up Vesperia, Abyss, and Xenoblade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

1-RE4/RE2 
2-REmake
3-REvelations
4-CV
5-RE0
6-RE3
7-RE DC/ RE UC
8-RE5
9-RE1

I did put RE5 over the original RE1.. interesting..


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Yet you loved RE5?  Come on now



I only said I thought 5 was better than 4 as it actually had some references to the past.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

back to RE6.. I don't want Ada to be killed.....Plot better save her "Leon"


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

That doesn't warrant a good game man  Also ruining Wesker as much as they did  How can you stand for that? Its like fodderising the G-virus, how would you feel then?


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Wesker was shit to begin with. Nothing to ruin.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Wesker was cool until RE5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2012)

if anything RE5 made him better


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

By shoving a rocket up his arse?


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Wesker was cool until RE1.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

That means he was cool in RE0?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wesker was shit to begin with. Nothing to ruin.



In all fairness, I never really liked Wesker much. He never really had the Big Bad feel to him - he manipulated a few events in RE1, didn't show up again until Code Veronica, got a few minutes of screen time in RE4 and went SUPERCRAZYEVILBADGUY in RE5. Then he died.

Never really striked me as much of an antagonist, to be honest.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

That's because he wasn't an antagonist.

You're one of the smart ones. That's why I love you.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Wesker was like an imaginary friend. Cute at first, until you just got old enough to realize he was just fucking annoying and needed to disappear for good.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

We saw more of Wesker in flashbacks talking about great his plans are than we saw him in the actual games.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

And his Complete Global Ejaculation plan sucked.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2012)

I loved Wesker...until Code:Veronica, then I had the terrible feeling that the series would stop focusing on the omnipresent Umbrella and instead go with the basic "Wesker is teh nazi evilz"

...then along came RE4...fuck.

He played his part perfectly in RE0 and RE1. And thats where he should have stayed. 

I miss the villain being Umbrella, I kept remembering before RE4 how on earth would you take down such a powerful corporation that's loved by everyone and their products are almost universally used?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

WTF is this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

DedValve tell me how do you feel about Ada roll this time around?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

oh boy




> Wesker Jr's real name is Jake Muller
> Each playable character has a different gameplay focus
> Leon = RE4, Chris = RE5, Muller = "something new"
> New enemies are a result of the C-Virus
> ...


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

So nothing I don't already know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am hoping that Raid Mode make it in the final product...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

HUD


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope that's fake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hope that's fake.


 is not..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Finally, new character Jake Muller's story kicks off in Europe in the city of Edonia, *where he is fighting as a mercenary in a civil war, trying to earn some much-needed money for his mother back home.  It seems that his father, Albert Wesker, abandoned them, and now he'll do anything to support the woman that raised him.* During his work there, Jake meets Sherry Birkin, a female agent that insists that he can save the world. Jake initially resists her request to leave, but he's the type that will do anything for money, so the two work to escape the war-torn country to go to where Sherry says they need to be.
> 
> For this last team, there's an interesting backstory twist. Sherry, a character some will remember from Resident Evil 2, has the G-virus. Jake, being Wesker's son, also has special blood that makes him immune to infection. Capcom seems to have big plans for this exceptional pair.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2012)

Leon's segment = RE4 

Leon's segment = Zombies.

I don't get it, Capcom.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Leon's segment = RE4
> 
> Leon's segment = Zombies.
> 
> I don't get it, Capcom.



I'm pretty sure they meant that Leon's campaign would be more like RE4 - just with zombies instead of rabid Europeans.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> HUD



Well, it could be worse I suppose but that placement and size of it is horrendous.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Capcom can't into HUD design. 


Still giving it a pass because Leon.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

The HUD does reveal something only previously hinted at, though - Leon can dual wield.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

It shows crosshairs, I had grown fond of the laser sights.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> WTF is this?



Ada showing her motherly affection to an abandoned child?

Could be worse ya know 



Can never decide which one should be my avvie. 

Also I didn't even realize that woman was Ada until others started pointing it out for me. Damn she looks different, glad to see she's finally claiming the villainess role, although I was hoping Jessica would make an appearance. Still hoping Jessica and Vester return. 

Also, wesker jr.? 

please gtfo and hire some new writers capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

The plot of RE6 it is going to be dumb because there was a file leaked a couple of months.. and one about a woman Named Carlas Radames.. Do not click if you don't want to be spoiled you.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Leon S. Kennedy
Helena Harper
Chris Redfield
Piers Nivans
Jake Muller (Wesker's son)
Sherry Birkin
Ada Wong
Carla Radames (Ada's clone) 


 So the files got Wesker's Son name correct so....

The files came from a popular RE forum and only hit Gfaqs..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The fact that RE5 was completely shitty.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

I liked Chris' partner more when his name was Beards.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

I know how you feel, I laugh when people acknowledge RE5's existence as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2012)

RE 5 = RE 4 but with a companion that can fight (Though not that good)

You honestly can't like one and not the other.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Yea, you can. RE4 offered a good blend between action and goofiness. RE5 only gives you the action with a shittier inventory.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> RE 5 = RE 4 but with a companion that can fight (Though not that good)
> 
> You honestly can't like one and not the other.



You forgot the rest of the equation. Like the missing atmosphere, the lacking level design, the less interesting story, the lack of Leon, the shorter length, the worse AI, the addition of a crappy inventory system, and the total omission of anything remotely horror.

RE5 is a fun action co-op game. But it doesn't even come close to RE4 as a single player experience.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> RE 5 = RE 4 but with a companion that can fight (Though not that good)
> 
> You honestly can't like one and not the other.



Are you high?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Ada showing her motherly affection to an abandoned child?
> 
> Could be worse ya know
> 
> ...



LOL, poor Sherry. I'm glad she is all grown up now. Looks cute in RE6. Can't believe little Sherry is a fucking agent now.

I didn't know the chick was Ada either personally. Just thought it was some new chick.



Nemesis said:


> RE 5 = RE 4 but with a companion that can fight (Though not that good)
> 
> You honestly can't like one and not the other.


Well, you'd think so but....as you can see below.



Awesome said:


> Yea, you can. RE4 offered a good blend between action and goofiness. RE5 only gives you the action with a shittier inventory.


RE5 felt like a better RE4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You forgot the rest of the equation. Like the missing atmosphere, the lacking level design, the less interesting story, the lack of Leon, the shorter length, the worse AI, the addition of a crappy inventory system, and the total omission of anything remotely horror.
> 
> RE5 is a fun action co-op game. But it doesn't even come close to RE4 as a single player experience.


 all of these..



Death-kun said:


> Are you high?


 He/She probably is...RE5=RE4 LOLOLOL


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> RE5 felt like a better RE4.



That's pretty much what I think about RE5 as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad people ignored the big spoiler about the plot..


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

>Looks exactly like Ada
>"LOLOLOL I DINT NO WUZ ADA"


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> RE5 felt like a better RE4.





Spartan1337 said:


> That's pretty much what I think about RE5 as well.



>That feeling when people like this exist in the world





Malvingt2 said:


> Glad people ignored the big spoiler about the plot..



I find it contrived and stupid enough to be true.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2012)

ada is a clone who has a clone of the wesker children semi-clones.

...So when do the nanobots come in?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

You fool.

The nanobots are already here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2012)

Really Ada ? Female villain makes RE games better. But really Ada hmm.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 11, 2012)

While I approve of Chris and Leon fucking finally meeting and doing stuff together, games starting to look more and more like that abysmal movie series.

Well, at least they didn't throw it away to some western developer to ruin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> >That feeling when people like this exist in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I am buying such thing. The files got leaked in Feb and it was correct. 



DedValve said:


> ada is a clone who has a clone of the wesker children semi-clones.
> 
> ...So when do the nanobots come in?


lololol



Death-kun said:


> You fool.
> 
> The nanobots are already here.


 this!!



Mei Lin said:


> Really Ada ? Female villain makes RE games better. But really Ada hmm.


 nah her name is Carlas Radames


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 11, 2012)

So what system y'all getting it for?





Malvingt2 said:


> Well I am buying such thing. The files got leaked in Feb and it was correct.



Maybe I worded it wrong but I'm saying that I buy it, it's stupid to the point where I could see Capcom do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> So what system y'all getting it for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh ok and I am getting it for the PS3..."Wii U version is my second choices if there is one"


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

All RE6 has going for it is fanservice.

Move along, people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> All RE6 has going for it is fanservice.
> 
> Move along, people.


 I can't wait for all the rage about DLC and On Disc DLC. There is not different, I know   sigh... I am getting the game because I am a RE nerd...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll buy the game if it's not complete garbage, I'll wait until it's $30 or less used at Gamestop. If it is complete garbage, I'll just borrow it from a friend who I know will buy it day one just because it's RE.

I love RE, I just hate the direction it's gone after RE4. RE4 was great, but it was the start of the direction change. REvelations rectified that a bit, though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

>Premium Edition Is $1,300
>"Fuck that shi-"
>Comes with Leon's leather jacket



Also, a thirty-hour long RE game? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 11, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You forgot the rest of the equation. Like the missing atmosphere, the lacking level design, the less interesting story, the lack of Leon, the shorter length, the worse AI, the addition of a crappy inventory system, and the total omission of anything remotely horror.
> 
> RE5 is a fun action co-op game. But it doesn't even come close to RE4 as a single player experience.



RE4 mildly scary
RE5 not scary

That's all you really need to say. I think co-op more than made up for some of the things you are ragging on RE5 over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'll buy the game if it's not complete garbage, I'll wait until it's $30 or less used at Gamestop. If it is complete garbage, I'll just borrow it from a friend who I know will buy it day one just because it's RE.
> 
> I love RE, I just hate the direction it's gone after RE4. RE4 was great, but it was the start of the direction change. *REvelations rectified that a bit, though.*


 Yes that game did that.. I am really hoping for more 3DS RE games with that path. I would be more excited about it than RE6. My RE6 hyped is moderate, specially with this dumb plot.. <_<


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

>Implying RE hasn't had a dumb plot since RE2


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Implying RE hasn't had a dumb plot since RE2


 no at all, it is just that is getting worst by the games...lol


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 11, 2012)

RE is like DMC, who gives a fuck about the plot, you're there for the characters and zambee killing... or Plaga killin... or majini... or J'avo... actually you're only there for Leon, Claire, Ada and killing stuff in general.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no at all, it is just that is getting worst by the games...lol



It is definitely not worse than the cliche "PRESIDENT'S DAUGHTER HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED, OH NOES!!!!!" or the whole bullshit with Jill in RE5. Or genetically-altered Tyrant with the sole-purpose of hunting down a specific four or five people. Or the triteness of a SUPER SECRET ANTARCTICA BASE.

I could go on and on and on...




Chaelius said:


> RE is like DMC, who gives a fuck about the plot, you're there for the characters and zambee killing... or Plaga killin... or majini... or J'avo... actually you're only there for Leon, Claire, Ada and killing stuff in general.



Except the characters in both of those suck big, hairy testicles.

And I still want that $1,300 premium edition.

And I wonder how many DLC they are releasing to reach that "30 hour" window.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> It is definitely not worse than the cliche "PRESIDENT'S DAUGHTER HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED, OH NOES!!!!!" or the whole bullshit with Jill in RE5. Or genetically-altered Tyrant with the sole-purpose of hunting down a specific four or five people. Or the triteness of a SUPER SECRET ANTARCTICA BASE.
> 
> I could go on and on and on...


 fair enough, I can't wait for Ada's Clone attacks..


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

Let's face it, if anyone doesn't admit that part of the Resident Evil series has _always_ been ridiculous plots, they're a fucking joke.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Let's face it, if anyone doesn't admit that part of the Resident Evil series has _always_ been ridiculous plots, they're a fucking joke.


 I agree, but are we not getting in a point where it is just too much?  ... what made me lol hard was the part that Wesker abandoned his Son.. like really? Now I get the whole Horror Drama.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except the characters in both of those suck big, hairy testicles.
> 
> And I still want that $1,300 premium edition.
> 
> And I wonder how many DLC they are releasing to reach that "30 hour" window.



You don't like those cheesy characters? Bitch.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree, but are we not getting in a point where it is just too much?  ... what made me lol hard was the part that Wesker abandoned his Son.. like really? Now I get the whole Horror Drama.



No - it still doesn't feel nearly as ridiculous as half the shit that happened in C:V, 4, or 5.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

Jake Muller, the typical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with daddy issues.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Currently placing my Order for the 1.3k Premium Edition.

Every single ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  argument in here is invalid.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

They should just make RE6 a movie, why even bother playing it. The game will play itself.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They should just make RE6 a movie, why even bother playing it. The game will play itself.



...and where does it say that?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

It never says it will, but it does.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Someone be jealous of me  Come on.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Someone be jealous of me  Come on.



You're not supposed to admit to being an attention whore.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 11, 2012)

You're not supposed to be proud about paying 1.300$ for the jacket of a videogame character either.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

>calls Xenoblade a bad game

>spends $1300 to get Leon's Jacket

lol


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're not supposed to admit to being an attention whore.





Chaelius said:


> You're not supposed to be proud about paying 1.300$ for the jacket of a videogame character either.



The jacket looks sick, its real fucking leather, your argument is invalid bro. Come at me harder.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

The jacket does look pretty awesome but nothing I would buy.

Now, Paxton Fettel's jacket on the otherhand...

And I still like "Piers" more when he was named Beards.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

I would never buy that jacket for that price.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

At least you admit the jacket is badass.

Theres no difference between buying an expensive leather jacket thats not in a game vs one that is.

Leather Jackets are expensive as it is.

Nuff said.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

Capcom starts making real-life costume DLCs. Dress completely like Leon for $3000.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> And I still like "Piers" more when he was named Beards.



If this was an RPG, we could totally rename him Beards. 

As for the coat - nice, but not ?753.78 nice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

He _deserves_ to be named Beards.

In fact, I'm going to recreate him in Dragon's Dogma and name him Beards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2012)

> Finally, new character Jake Muller's story kicks off in Europe in the city of Edonia, where he is fighting as a mercenary in a civil war, trying to earn some much-needed money for his mother back home. It seems that his father, Albert Wesker, abandoned them, and now he'll do anything to support the woman that raised him.



**Wesker breeding with a woman of inferior genetics**

**Wesker needing human affection at all**

**Has a son who fights like him except he's good**

Wow, I gotta admit. Even for Resident Evil this is bad. I mean, even worse than "Random Spanish cult kidnaps American's president's daughter in vain attempts to take over the world" bad.

There HAS to be more to Jake Muller's story, the nature of his mother and her exact relationship with Wesker. Because if not, this is "Wesker gets his schnozzle wet in Europe" fanfiction just to shit out a "Good Wesker" character.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

What you don't know is that Wesker was so hot for Ada that he secretly cloned her, thus creating Carla Gugino Carla Radames. He then...

...argh...!

...must... resist... complete global... saturation... sex... joke...


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> What you don't know is that Wesker was so hot for Ada that he secretly cloned her, thus creating Carla Gugino Carla Radames. He then...
> 
> ...argh...!
> 
> ...must... resist... complete global... saturation... sex... joke...



Complete Vaginal Insemination?


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Complete Vaginal Insemination?



You ruined it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Capcom starts making real-life costume DLCs. Dress completely like Leon for $3000.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 11, 2012)

I would totally buy Leon's outfit from RE4. Dat jacket.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I would totally buy Leon's outfit from RE4. Dat jacket.



Dat Jacket exists noob.

They based it off of an existing jacket.

/owned


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 11, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Dat Jacket exists noob.
> 
> They based it off of an existing jacket.
> 
> /owned



Well then you can buy one of those "existing" jackets.

I'll laugh at you knowing that MINE was worn by Leon S. Kennedy.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 11, 2012)

Could it be the HUD only shows up in battle or when you draw your gun? I'd be cool with that.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well then you can buy one of those "existing" jackets.
> 
> I'll laugh at you knowing that MINE was worn by Leon S. Kennedy.



Jelly of my upcoming leather jacket???

Yeah you jelly.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2012)

Or they could be smart and go HUDless.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 11, 2012)

Or do it like deadspace and somehow make it integrated. 

Such as body language to detect how much damage you've taken, don't know how to deal with ammo.

Or fuck go oldschool and have zero hud and just bring up an inventory screen ala RE5. Problem solved.


Also is it bad that as a massive RE fan I have no hype for this, hate capcom, despise their tactics yet couldn't resist pre-ordering Dragons Dogma? I mean fuck capcom and everything but goddamn DD. 

..goddamn.

Also my hype actually went DOWN from this trailer, meh Sherry is the only interesting thing and even then meh. Possible used buy if borderlands hasn't taken my soul.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 11, 2012)

$1,000 for a jacket? man whit $1,000 dollars you can feed the entire continent of africa for a day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6 Pre-Order Bonuses Revealed - Retailer Exclusive Mercenaries Maps*

*The Catacombs* - Available exclusively at Gamestop with pre-order of Resident Evil 6

There are more than just enemies lurking in these catacombs. Be weary of booby traps ready to ensnare you around every corner! Are your reflexes quick enough to avoid them?


*Spoiler*: __ 









*High Seas Fortress *- Available exclusively at Amazon.com with pre-order of Resident Evil 6

An expansive stage that takes you from the deck of an aircraft carrier to the hangars inside. Engage in intense shoot-outs on the deck, but hone your martial arts skills inside the narrow 


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Rail Yard* - Available exclusively at Best Buy with pre-order of Resident Evil 6

A multi-level stage in the steel and concrete confines of a railroad yard. Enemies are lurking everywhere, from inside the trains to the roof of the yard. You'll have to stay on the move to stay alive!


*Spoiler*: __ 









here we go!! I bet is on the Disc  Btw Amazon or Best Buy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh boy! I couldn't give less of a fuck!


----------



## Helix (Apr 12, 2012)

At least Crapcom is consistent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

DLC is on the disc confirmed.. smh lol
*
Capcom's Resident Evil 6 Mercenaries Mode... Gets day one DLC*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't get the complaint. How many games have had different preorder bonuses for different stores? Nobody bitched about Arkham City's preorder bonuses (ranging from character skins to maps), or Dragon Age 2's preorder bonuses, or Borderland 2's preorder bonuses or Max Payne 3's preorder bonuses... The list goes on and on.

This whole stupid fad where everyone moans about everything Capcom does is seriously annoying. Now it's preorder bonuses? You're actually complaining about preorder bonuses? Seriously?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I don't get the complaint. How many games have had different preorder bonuses for different stores? Nobody bitched about Arkham City's preorder bonuses (ranging from character skins to maps), or Dragon Age 2's preorder bonuses, or Borderland 2's preorder bonuses or Max Payne 3's preorder bonuses... The list goes on and on.
> 
> This whole stupid fad where everyone moans about everything Capcom does is seriously annoying. Now it's preorder bonuses? You're actually complaining about preorder bonuses? Seriously?



It's the nature of people.

Instant gratification is all they want. They see pre-order bonuses and they see, "Wait. That's two things I'm not getting for not shopping at those stores" and then they cry. And whine. And bitch. And moan. Like a bunch of children.

Moving right along...

I've grown more comfortable with the blonde being Sherry Birkin despite how much I was against it previously. I anticipate and interesting dynamic between the two of them, particularly dependent upon how much Muller finds out about his father... considering Wesker's relationship to William Birkin. It could prove to be very entertaining.

And I also have a strange sense of calming warmth and comfort over hearing of another lettered virus again. After las Plagas and the Uroboros virus, it's really nice to just hear "c-virus."


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I don't get the complaint. How many games have had different preorder bonuses for different stores? *Nobody bitched about Arkham City's preorder bonuses (ranging from character skins to maps), or Dragon Age 2's preorder bonuses, or Borderland 2's preorder bonuses or Max Payne 3's preorder bonuses... The list goes on and on.*
> 
> This whole stupid fad where everyone moans about everything Capcom does is seriously annoying. Now it's preorder bonuses? *You're actually complaining about preorder bonuses? *Seriously?



Wait...what? People rightfully complains about that too. You can't find too many gamers online who actually _like_ preorder bonuses in any way shape or form. Many just deal with it even though they don't like it though, but this shit always got extreme negativity regardless of the game and where it is from. Its just a stupid practice in general.

I...don't understand how you is consistently supportive of these annoying tactics.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

How DARE they give us stuff!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> How DARE they give us stuff!



That should have already have been on there or added to the game or stuff that they make us pay for that already on the disc? How dare us consumers want to purchase a full game at retail price...Shame on all of you!


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2012)

> That should have already have been on there or added to the game or stuff that they make us pay for that already on the disc? How dare us consumers want to purchase a full game at retail price...Shame on all of you!



Its no use, Krory has already been brainwashed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well excuse me for not trying to feel rip off by Capcom..... Getting the game anyway. On Disc DLC's come at me..


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> How DARE they give us stuff!



So breaking up pieces of the game and spreading it across different retailers as a preorder bonus is somehow giving us stuff now? Ok, whatever.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what? People rightfully complains about that too. You can't find too many gamers online who actually _like_ preorder bonuses in any way shape or form. Many just deal with it even though they don't like it though, but this shit always got extreme negativity regardless of the game and where it is from. Its just a stupid practice in general.
> 
> I...don't understand how you is consistently supportive of these annoying tactics.



What annoying tactics? Being a business and making money? Oh yes, that's such a damn annoying tactic. How dare they.

Companies like Gamestop and Best Buy and Amazon pay through the teeth for publishers to give them incentives, exclusive content that'll draw sales away from their competitors and towards them. Capcom isn't the only publisher to ever use preorder bonuses, they've been part and parcel of gaming for the last five years.

Given how Capcom justified it and given how Cliffy B said it was a harsh reality for all developers, clearly locked on-disc content not a new concept. Even Nintendo's first DLC ever is actually on Fire Emblem's card, since they were working on it between the time Fire Emblem was finished and the game was put in production. Which makes this whole damn crusade against Capcom even more freakin' ridiculous.

Locked on-disc DLC is a pain in the arse, but it's justified on several levels. Whether it's developers continuing to work after the game is finished, publishers trying to offset the loss of profits through used game sales or just simply allowing people with the DLC to play with those without, on-disk DLC has its purpose.

Pre-order bonuses, on the other hand, are completely fine. I don't even get how people could complain about those. Why people are whining about *that* and not an actual legitimate issue like the only Limited Edition of RE6 being over ?800 and exclusive to Japan, rather than a ~?100 version with an artbook, a soundtrack and a cool statue or something?

People just need to grow up and realise that these are businesses that need to make money and due to piracy (I counted several dozen people saying they were going to pirate the PC version of Dark Souls rather than buy it, even after they signed the petition) and used game sales, they're just being creative in how to do that.

If they're selling exclusive content to retailers who want it, then who are we to complain? If they give us a set number of playable characters yet leave a few more on the disc so that our game doesn't crash whenever someone uses a DLC character we haven't bought, how is that a bad thing?

Sure, you could argue that we should get all the content for the game, not just the core stuff - but they can just as legitimately argue that they should get a cut from all sales of the game, not just the first time. I doubt we'll get everything until they get everything, which is perfectly understandable.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory and Velocity are like one person, all their posts kind merge, blur and mash together.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm normally against day-one DLC but these pre-order bonuses seem fine by me. Nothing of real value to the game was lost, unlike with other day-one DLC I've seen, like From Ashes and character DLC for fighting games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2012)

more DLC complaints  

i'll tells yous guys a secret.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




you don't have to buy anything 



people wrongly think they're obligated to buy stuff, and then they complain about it..


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Krory and Velocity are like one person, all their posts kind merge, blur and mash together.



That's because Krory is my dupe.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity went back in time and created me out of tridents.

True story.

And I like how no one says anything when I actually try to talk about the game.  Instead people want to whine about justifiable content that means absolutely nothing because everyone is a self-entitled snob.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity and Krory are making good points with their posts, still I feel like Capcom or any video game company should not get a pass in this matter..therefore I disagree with their point of view..I don't have to bash them or group them because of this.. it is just a discussion..


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

A completely valid and logical point has been made - it's a fact that almost everyone just flat out doesn't read it and they don't comprehend it. Now... back to a discussion on the actual game...

*WESKER'S SON. BIRKIN'S DAUGHTER. DISCUSS*

*(LETTERED)-VIRUS AGAIN. DISCUSS.*


----------



## Helix (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Pre-order bonuses, on the other hand, are completely fine. I don't even get how people could complain about those. Why people are whining about *that* and *not an actual legitimate issue like the only Limited Edition of RE6 being over ?800 and exclusive to Japan, rather than a ~?100 version with an artbook, a soundtrack and a cool statue or something?*



Why complain about stuff that adds nothing to the game and probably gets put on a shelf to grow dust? If the LE includes all the "DLC" and pre-order bonuses for the game from all the retailers, then it will be great. Well, it still wouldn't be worth ~$100.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe one day people can stop fagging up this thread so we can talk about the actual game.

This will not be that day it seems.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can we talk about the Jacket and how awesome its gonna look on me? 

I wanna get it appraised just to see if it is worth its monetary value  but if it isnt I will look like a fool .


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

For all the complaining, I'm just looking forward to the game more. If they expand the fight between Leon and Chris and turn it into a QTE like the fight between Leon and Krauser in RE4, I'd actually be very happy (even though I hate QTEs).

I wonder what approach they've got towards weapon customisation. Revelations brought about a nice twist with the Custom Parts and, obviously, we can't have The Merchant make a reappearance... So will they stick with the Custom Parts or do what they did in RE5 and only allow upgrades between chapters (I assume we're stuck with the chapters thing)?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

As someone who hasn't played Revelations, I'm not sure what the Custom Parts thing is. Though I imagine it's exactly as it sounds. I could go either way, as long as there's some sort of upgrade system.

Also, has there been any confirmation on how the game is split up? The way things have been worded, personally sounds like it's like RE1 and 2 where you choose a character to start the game with and you play through their scenario.

And I am again reiterating the awesomeness and irony of Birkin's daughter teaming up with Wesker's son... and the return of a classic Resident Evil virus.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

The Custom Parts function is where you can add certain upgrades to your weapons, such as making your shotgun scatter less, damage up, ammo up, handguns shooting more than one bullet at once, making your guns inflicting daze or stagger more easily, etc. They're completely interchangeable, you can remove them or add them at any time.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> As someone who hasn't played Revelations, I'm not sure what the Custom Parts thing is. Though I imagine it's exactly as it sounds. I could go either way, as long as there's some sort of upgrade system.
> 
> Also, has there been any confirmation on how the game is split up? The way things have been worded, personally sounds like it's like RE1 and 2 where you choose a character to start the game with and you play through their scenario.
> 
> And I am again reiterating the awesomeness and irony of Birkin's daughter teaming up with Wesker's son... and the return of a classic Resident Evil virus.



It does indeed sound like everyone has their own Campaign. Which would presumably mean you play through Leon's, then Chris's, then Jake's to unlock the final chapters (since we know all three of them meet up in China, but the game doesn't actually end there). Which is actually pretty badass, I think.

And while Sherry and Jake hanging together is indeed pretty awesome, I'm still fawning over the Leon and Chris fight. I need to get that turned into a .gif so badly.



Death-kun said:


> The Custom Parts function is where you can add certain upgrades to your weapons, such as making your shotgun scatter less, damage up, ammo up, handguns shooting more than one bullet at once, making your guns inflicting daze or stagger more easily, etc. They're completely interchangeable, you can remove them or add them at any time.



Don't forget the more exotic Custom Parts, like charge shots, firing grenades instead of bullets, using ammo from other guns, skipping the reload animation and scaling damage according to the distance between you and your target.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah, yes, the even more awesome custom parts. I forgot about those, it's been a while since I played REvelations. 

The Custom Parts function is really unique and varied, I hope it returns in RE6.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> For all the complaining, I'm just looking forward to the game more. If they expand the fight between Leon and Chris and turn it into a QTE like the fight between Leon and Krauser in RE4, I'd actually be very happy (even though I hate QTEs).
> 
> I wonder what approach they've got towards weapon customisation. Revelations brought about a nice twist with the Custom Parts and, obviously, we can't have The Merchant make a reappearance... So will they stick with the Custom Parts or do what they did in RE5 and only allow upgrades between chapters (I assume we're stuck with the chapters thing)?



i just want many weapons so i can infinite them all just like i did in RE5


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Khris said:


> i just want many weapons so i can infinite them all just like i did in RE5



Ugh... I hated that they got rid of the unique final upgrade for each gun in preference for instead just giving everything unlimited ammo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It does indeed sound like everyone has their own Campaign. Which would presumably mean you play through Leon's, then Chris's, then Jake's to unlock the final chapters (since we know all three of them meet up in China, but the game doesn't actually end there). Which is actually pretty badass, I think.



That on top of the return of a more traditional virus makes me feel strangely giddy and nostalgic. It makes me all that much more excited for the title. I'm glad I'm getting Dragon's Dogma so I get that early demo.

Might have to try and get two copies as well. I look forward to playing as Helena and Piers (BEARDS). 




> And while Sherry and Jake hanging together is indeed pretty awesome, I'm still fawning over the Leon and Chris fight. I need to get that turned into a .gif so badly.



That is, indeed, pretty epic but it could get rather annoying if the woman is Ada and not the clone (or Leon thinks it's Ada, or just because it LOOKS like Ada) and Leon is only doing it because of his undying affection despite his male-trampiness. I'd hate to have to side with Chris on the matter.

And I'm just quite taken with Jake. He seems very entertaining.

Also, they need to bring back more Queen references. Chris needs another nifty Queen-based vest/jacket or something, especially if Claire isn't even going to be in Mercenaries. God, I hope she is...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Plot twist: Barry comes back from Canada and he delivers a surprise roundhouse kick to Ada and saves everyone.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd buy it three times.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, they need to bring back more Queen references. Chris needs another nifty Queen-based vest/jacket or something, especially if Claire isn't even going to be in Mercenaries. God, I hope she is...



I'm tapped out on Queen references, myself. This book I'm reading, Good Omens, is pretty big on the Queen references (as an example, if a cassette is left in a particular car for two weeks, all the songs on it are changed so that Freddy Mercury sings in them instead of the original artist).


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

That sounds like quite a bizarre book. Which reminds me I added like 26 books to my "to read" list on GoodReads and haven't started any of them...

But really I just liked the Claire/Chris references. Billy sucked so I don't care about his tattoo.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> That sounds like quite a bizarre book.



It's written by Terry Pratchett _and_ Neil Gaiman. Of course it's bizarre.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Yup, that explains it.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yup, that explains it.



Plus it covers the end of the world - and the quote in my signature is in it. Can you say auto-win?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Gaiman is awesome author, would love it if he wrote the plot for a videogame. :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Plus it covers the end of the world - and the quote in my signature is in it. Can you say auto-win?



I was intrigued by the quote in your sig - was actually going to ask about it, but I chickened out.

Or I saw something shiny.

I forget.

Guess I should add that to my list. One day I'll catch up on reading.

Just like one day I'll actually make a new set.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2012)

Kory didn't you already have a claire set? Get a Alfred set. She's the hottest tranny in Resident Evil.

Also apparently Sherry is just as..."capable" as Alex--I mean Jr. 

It's a shame, I don't feel hyped at all for this game, still intersted because of my super long history with it and the story seems pretty cool, but I miss the days of pining over the next new trailer and speculating. Also it sounds more and more that Degeneration will set up RE6, I wonder if this will be the new standard? I'm also interested in the 3 campaign thing, maybe the 30 hours thing might be true with 10 hours each campaign but then again those times are always padded. RE5's estimate was 20 hours iirc. 

As dull as Degeneration was it was extremely entertaining compared to Paul Andersons shit. I'm just gonna throw a bone and say Leon will be redesigned to look more like his RE6 self.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Ugh... I hated that they got rid of the unique final upgrade for each gun in preference for instead just giving everything unlimited ammo.



infinite guns were fun though  

i also love self-imposing challenges in RE4 and RE5, so i'd like many guns and weapons to test stuff out..


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

RE5 is said to be about 10 hours, roughly.



> NowGamer reports that while at Captivate, they got a chance to talk to the director of Resident Evil Outbreak and Resident Evil 6, Eiichiro Sasaki, and ask him about the length of Resident Evil 6. He expresses that each of the three characters have a story that?s, ?a little bit less than Resident Evil 5,? but when you combine the length of all three characters together, they are something about 3 times as long as Resident Evil 5 (approximately 30 hours). He mentions that while each character has a completely different side of the story, locations, and gameplay style there are a few story moments and locations that are shared between stories. The developer also admitted to having a love for The Walking Dead and Dead Space, and had took a bit of inspiration from both series, including the HUD being a bit Dead Space-like.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Thirty hours is a pretty respectable length.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Thirty hours is a pretty respectable length.



Yeah. Though as it clearly states, each campaign is only ten but it seems to acknowledge that each one is very different in locations and gamestyle which is extraordinarily awesome. I love that he mentions he's taking some inspiration from Dead Space - I think that's perfect.

Also, that's not including the supposed fourth Ada campaign mode, so there's a bit more gameplay.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Hopefully it'll be fun to play through all three campaigns.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I'll be finding out a little bit in July at least.  I look forward to it.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE5 is said to be about 10 hours, roughly.



Sorry I meant to be more clear about that. I meant pre-release RE5's campaign was padded to reach a "desirable" number like most games are pre-release.

Also I just had an interesting thought after discussing with a friend. Jake's mother may be Annette Birkin. It actually fits in perfectly with the vibe Jake and Sherry give off considering one is a Birkin and the other a Wesker and given Alberts and Williams history together it felt like they are going somewhere with that.

Having Jake and Sherry be siblings is also extremely over the top and cheesy. Thus this theory is proven fact based on that alone. 

Would be awesome to get Claire in the game to get another "sibling vs sibling" theme like in Code:Veronica.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't remember that. I remember them saying it will be shorter than Resident Evil 4, which they claimed to be around 12 hours. At least that's what Yasuhiro said, if I recall.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't remember that. I remember them saying it will be shorter than Resident Evil 4, which they claimed to be around 12 hours. At least that's what Yasuhiro said, if I recall.



I thought it was more along the lines of "removing the fillerish segments of RE4 to create a more dynamic campaign" or some crap PR talk like that?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Yasuhiro Anpo said:
			
		

> "Certainly, we've had to play through Resident Evil 4 a lot of times ourselves, and we understand what you're saying: It's a very long game. That it takes so long to play through is one of the tough parts about it. *Resident Evil 5 will probably end up being a little shorter than Resident Evil 4.* Like you said, we've looked at the parts of Resident Evil 4 that weren't so exciting, and we're going to cut some of them out. And in their place, we're going to add parts that are more exciting and have more impact."



I remember the days of RE rewarding you when you beat it in two hours.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 13, 2012)

This game actually looks awesome to me. It looks like this'll be the only thing Capcom'll put out this year that MAY gain back my previous respect of them.

Key word here is, "MAY". I'm kinda expecting them to pull some DLC bullshit such as having to buy an infinite ammo rocket launcher via DLC.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> I remember the days of RE rewarding you when you beat it in two hours.



What exactly where these exciting parts they where talking about? Surely my memory isn't that rusty of RE5 that I remember none that RE4 did better. In terms of campaign anyways (excluding the obvious co-op factor of course).


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Then don't get an infinite rocket launcher. If you need to use it, you deserve to have to pay for it.

inaftertypicaldedvalvepost


----------



## DedValve (Apr 13, 2012)

hey it's not my fault RE5 is...ohohohohoho you almost got me ranting about RE5...for the umpteenth time. 

Screw it who doesn't love bashing that game? Besides I want my awesome boss fights back. 2 had the best ones followed closely by 4 then 3 for mixing it up by giving you the final boss...throughout the entire game.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then don't get an infinite rocket launcher. If you need to use it, you deserve to have to pay for it.
> 
> inaftertypicaldedvalvepost



I never said I need to use it, I'm just using an example of the scams Capcom'll pull to make money cheaply.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Look, there goes the point -->

RE2 boss fights were weak. RE1/REmake and C:V trump it easily. 4 was superior as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2012)

10 hours x 3 is actually a great amount..


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> 10 hours x 3 is actually a great amount..



S'how I feel - especially if the three campaigns are as different in gameplay as they are implying.

And then of course, there's Ada's mode (supposedly).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> this'll be the only thing Capcom'll put out this year that MAY gain back my previous respect of them..



Dragon's Dogma already won that award, hopefully RE6 lets them keep the respect they gained.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

>IMDB Lists Steve Burnside as a character
>Lists Claire Redfield as rumored

Screw you, IMDB.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2012)

God I was hoping so much not all campaigns will be co-op

oh well, it still looks better then RE5


+ maybe Ada's campaign will be solo


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> >IMDB Lists Steve Burnside as a character
> >Lists Claire Redfield as rumored
> 
> Screw you, IMDB.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

IMDB is infinitely worse than Wikipedia. 

And people are going crazy, saying Jake is really Steve now.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Which begs the question, why are you even looking at the RE6 page on IMBD?


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

I wasn't actually looking at it. I saw GiantBomb listed Jake Muller's VA as Troy Baker, so I was trying to find confirmation (since pretty much every site is making up their own VA lists now it seems) - threw it into Google and one of the search results said Steve Burnside's VA from Darkside Chronicles was reprising his role and Alyson Court was rumored to be reprising her role as Claire.

...even though she said back in January she is not involved with the project. Not even that she couldn't talk about it, or that she doesn't know - flat-out said she's not in the game.

Since it was idiotic, felt I needed to post it to vent.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah, that's understandable.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't get me wrong - I'd love to see Claire in RE6 (if Court reprises her role - which she should. She is the ONLY Claire). But yeah. They're full of shit and it'd be downright idiotic of Steve, Sherry and Leon are all there BUT CLAIRE IS NOT.

But yeah, I don't buy it for a second. I'm still holding out on maybe Claire appearing in Mercenaries or something. Maybe recycle voice from Mercenaries 3D or something.  And I guess things could always change - Court said in her Twitter that typically it takes her 3 to 6 sessions to do voice work for Resident Evil as Claire. Considering the game ain't due out until October, possible...


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd rather see Sheva make a comeback.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok you all made me go back to Resident Evil 1 ,sadly I sold gamecube so only have it as archives for Wii but oh well


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

So, folks... begin your speculation (as I missed it):



He was shown in the Captivate trailer, two quick flashes of him, shown when "Ada" was speaking to Jake Muller about his Wesker father (specifically when she said he was "Wesker Junior").


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

He's the big bad.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

But the question is how does he relate to Jake and Wesker?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Perhaps he was one of Wesker's superiors when he worked for Umbrella?


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Or, perhaps THAT IS ALEX WESKER.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's another picture:


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

It's possible I suppose.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

You're no fun.

I'll wait until fun people come back.

...which means no one, I guess.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

No fun allowed on my watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'd rather see Sheva make a comeback.



"I needa horb".

Sheva wasn't as fleshed out as they promised, she was just there. she made ashley seem deep.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> "I needa horb".
> 
> Sheva wasn't as fleshed out as they promised, she was just there. she made ashley seem deep.



She's basically what you'd expect from a filler character.

A bland cardboard cut-out.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Like Claire Redfield.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

It's cute when Esua so clearly doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh I do. I know how much Claire sucks compared to Jill and Sheva.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

See what I mean?  Kids these days...


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm just fucking with you Kory.

All of them should be in RE6...in Mercenaries.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Claire is the best female in RE. :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Claire is the best female in RE. :33



Makes sense. Only one with a semblance of a personality.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

The only canonical game I played with Claire in it was RE2 and I don't like it. Claire is smexy on Mercenaries 3D though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2012)

Who is Sheva.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Who is Sheva.



Eye candy.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Filler character for RE5 that was only thrown in as a cardboard replacement for Jill.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Speaking of Jill, I wish Blonde Jill makes an appearance in RE6.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll just take REmake Jill instead of whatever horrible disfigured clone their masquerading as her these days.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Just glad they kicked her to the curb this time around. They only ever succeed in making her look like a tramp.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok, after some free time finally, I've been doing something I've not done in ages, slow trailer analysis with screenshot taking on the side. Numbered Resident Evil trailers always have that crazy ass fast pacing where tons of shit is shown in a matter of seconds and this one is no different.

So at the part where Ada reveals that Jake Muller is Albert's son?  


*Spoiler*: _This is shown in incredibly short bursts_ 











I'm guessing the timing of those images aren't not coincidental. Whoever this guy is, he was probably involved with Albert in some way and is likely directly involved with Jake.

My guess is that he's also the old guy who's having a conversation with Ada in the trailer and tells her the benefits of having some kind of information. 

Maybe he's the actual main antagonist and Ada is just a red herring?

Also: Chris asking if he and Jake ever met before.

Oh Capcom. 

And Ada is still jumping from windows like a bitch. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, if only Death looked at the last page where I tried to initiate speculation about the same thing and Eternal was just being a douche about it. 

And talking about how _awesome_ it'll be to play Wesker's son and Birkin's daughter together. OH THE IRONY.

I am currently in love with Jake now.

I doubt it's the case but I'm going to speculate - out of nowhere - that the man is Alex Wesker.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> Oh, if only Death looked at the last page where I tried to initiate speculation about the same thing and Eternal was just being a douche about it.



I wasn't being a douche about it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Heh, would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, if only Death looked at the last page where I tried to initiate speculation about the same thing and Eternal was just being a douche about it.



Oh, you are JUST the worst type of person.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, you are JUST the worst type of person.



I know, I get that a lot.

And the Ada-clone thing has been posted like six times in this thread - most of which by Malving.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> And talking about how _awesome_ it'll be to play Wesker's son and Birkin's daughter together. OH THE IRONY.



When you think about it, it's pretty fucking sadistic in itself. Although it's kinda irritating that Capcom just said "fuck it" when they were trying to think of a consistent manner of introducing Sherry into the story again and just went "SHE GOVERNMENT AGENT NOW".



Krory said:


> I am currently in love with Jake now.



Heh, it's a mix bag. I've already said why in this thread but while I hate the reasons WHY he was made, I gotta admit he's has charisma. I just hope there's more to his origins because what he have is fucking stupid.

And Jake will always be small time compared to Albert.



Krory said:


> I doubt it's the case but I'm going to speculate - out of nowhere - that the man is Alex Wesker.



Could be him, maybe he's a little too old for that. Capcom's probably struggling to come up with another recurring main antagonist for the franchise and the obvious choice would be the last remaining Wesker Child. 

I try to ignore the whole Ada clone thing until it's actually confirmed since that would mean Resident Evil is officially stepping into retarded Metal Gear Solid territory.

What I'm really looking forward is Chris x Leon. 

Boulder Punching Colossus or Ninja James Bond Secret Agent?


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, because a virus causing the same effects as nanomachines in Jill and Wesker and there already being thirteen clones in the series doesn't scream "METAL GEAR SOLID" already. 

And it was easy to draw the conclusion that Sherry was under government protection and was used as leverage for Leon to become a government agent in the first place. So the idea that the government finally decided to let her "free" by making her the same offer they made Leon seems pretty reasonable with what was set up. It may be stupid, but it still fits together.

Though it's still just wrong that Claire gets left out of the loop.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, because a virus causing the same effects as nanomachines in Jill and Wesker and there already being thirteen clones in the series doesn't scream "METAL GEAR SOLID" already.



Viruses has been to Resident Evil what Nanomachines are to Metal Gear Solid for quite awhile now. What I meant about the cloning thing is that Resident Evil is stepping into the BAD side of MGS territory. Always disliked the clone bullshit.



Krory said:


> Though it's still just wrong that Claire gets left out of the loop.



Say that to Billy and Rebecca.

Where's my Billy on the run from the law and Rebecca being a Doctor Without Borders helping countries affected by Bio-Terrorism, Capcom?

I swear man, I've built an entire fucking game about them in my head. I need help.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

I meant more the fact that they have Leon and Sherry together meeting up (and Chris), but Claire is nowhere to be seen... even though Sherry had been waiting to see Claire again. It's a perfect set-up.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 15, 2012)

Claire says she'll be back for Sherry.

10 years later...


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

If Claire could infiltrate a Paris Umbrella Facility (...sort of), I'm sure she could infiltrate the U.S. government to see Sherry.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 15, 2012)

but she got caught like 1 minute in =/

Granted it took nearly the Umbrella base to just capture her


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Exacta!

U.S. government doesn't have that shit.

They only have Leon and he's been too busy taking vacations in Spain and China.

Also, as silly as it sounds, I kind of dig that all of the characters change outfits partway through the game.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2012)

You dongs are fagging up both threads


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> Also, as silly as it sounds, I kind of dig that all of the characters change outfits partway through the game.



Nothing silly about that, I would like it if a character's outfit changes more often.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Exacta!
> 
> U.S. government doesn't have that shit.
> 
> ...




They do? *rewatches trailers*


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

DedValve said:


> They do? *rewatches trailers*



In Tall Oaks, Leon rocks his leather jacket, a blue button-up shirt and a red t-shirt underneath. Later on, he's seen wearing a blue button-up shirt (possibly the same) with what looks like a tactical vest. Can't tell if he still has the t-shirt in China, or if anything else really changes.

Helena goes from her vest and white button-up shirt in Tall Oaks to a red short-sleeved button-up shirt and a white tank top (or possibly very short-sleeved t-shirt). Looks like she also sports a shoulder holster, or they could be suspenders, after getting to China.

Piers and Chris change minimally it seems. Chris is rocking a jacket and turtleneck in Eastern Europe, much like in Revelations if I recall, but is identical to his RE5 appearance while in China. Piers is the same, changing from a jacket to a more obvious long-sleeved shirt pulled up a bit. Still rocking the scarf (or whatever it really is). 

Sherry loses her fur-coat that she wears in Eastern Europe when she gets to China. You can see a black turtleneck in Eastern Europe, but she's seen wearing a white button-up in China. Also has black pants in Eastern Europe, but they look green in China. Keeps her blue scarf.

Jake starts in Eastern Europe with his military coat, green gloves, and a matching green shirt. In China, he has a low-cut v-neck long-sleeve black shirt and black gloves now. He also rocks suspenders in China (though in theory they could be under the coat in Eastern Europe). Pants, belt, and holster seem to be the same.

The only ones that are really stand-out are Jake and especially Helena.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2012)

So now the same "sources" that spoke of Carla Radames also say that Sherry will not be "helpless" and will actually keep up with Jake. 

Shame, I was hoping for a very dynamic gameplay between those two, where Jake was dependent on Sherry to constantly give her those injections and Sherry couldn't just blast enemies instead relying on Jake for survival or her using her own wits to take down enemies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> *So now the same "sources" that spoke of Carla Radames also say that Sherry will not be "helpless" and will actually keep up with Jake. *
> 
> Shame, I was hoping for a very dynamic gameplay between those two, where Jake was dependent on Sherry to constantly give her those injections and Sherry couldn't just blast enemies instead relying on Jake for survival or her using her own wits to take down enemies.


 interesting..


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Well if she received the same government agent training as Leon, then Sherry is invariably a ninja. This much was to be expected, especially taking into account she's a co-op partner.

I'm not sure why people were expecting anything different...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Sherry Birkin be kicking ass and taking names...


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I was debating on doing a Sherry set next but I'm leaning more towards Helena or Piers.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Give Sherry a chance to shine.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I intend to go through everyone, it's just a matter of order.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 16, 2012)

wuhhh Sherry is a gov't agent now.
Man recycled plots everywhere


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Blame Resident Evil 3 and Wesker's Report for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well I intend to go through everyone, it's just a matter of order.



Yeah, I'm obviously doing it in chronological order.

Makes you wonder how the story is going to turn out if you can play all 3 campaigns in any order you want, I'm betting on a short climax campaign that's unlocked when you complete all 3 of them.

My expectations for the campaigns are as follows: Leon > Jake > Chris.

I also have this vain, false hope that if you choose to play solo, you won't have an AI partner following you.



Matta Clatta said:


> wuhhh Sherry is a gov't agent now.
> Man recycled plots everywhere



Yeah, they could have done ANYTHING they wanted with her and just decided to GOVERNMENT AGENT her.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty much wishful thinking at best when we know you have an AI partner.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

In Revelations, the AI partner wasn't so bad. They never got in the way, they seemed to have unlimited health and they never seemed to do any damage. They were just there to take some attention away from you, I think. So if that's how the AI partners work, I'll be happy.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

can I kill sherry?

Like me myself, not monster fodder.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> In Revelations, the AI partner wasn't so bad. They never got in the way, they seemed to have unlimited health and they never seemed to do any damage. They were just there to take some attention away from you, I think. So if that's how the AI partners work, I'll be happy.



But the AI system in Revelations was so pointless. At least RE5 had a purpose, even if it was attached to stupid AI.

In Revelations the partner never dies, does minimal if any damage to enemies, doesn't help you at all, they are just there for the occasional convo. They serve no other purpose other than "to be there" which isn't much of a purpose at all. I'd much rather have no partner, that way the game can create an even more appropriate atmosphere or an RE5 partner system with good co-op on the days I want to play by myself.

If anything I think RE0's partner system worked best, give a short set of commands from the inventory and if your partner is still fucking up just control him! I also liked how on several occasions you split up and other than puzzles you didn't "need" your partner to survive (none of this dying status bullshit). 

Or outbreaks, despite the terrible AI, I love how every scenario can be done by yourself and you did not need anybody else to survive creating an "optional" co-op game that is very rare these days. Even L4D forces co-op through some mechanics (incapped mainly). But Outbreaks style worked best for short, breakable levels rather than a full fledged game, but since RE now adopts the chapter system and Revelations had a layout that resembled a fusion of outbreak and RE5 they could bring back an optional co-op style.

However this is coming from a non-11 year old that isn't in love with call of duty. As such my ideas are silly and stupid and make no money. NEEDS MORE ASPLOSIONS CAPOM!!1!!1ONE

Michael Bay should direct the film series, that way we can have the same amount of explosions but with a lead that actually has tits.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

DedValve said:


> But the AI system in Revelations was so pointless. At least RE5 had a purpose, even if it was attached to stupid AI.
> 
> In Revelations the partner never dies, does minimal if any damage to enemies, doesn't help you at all, they are just there for the occasional convo. They serve no other purpose other than "to be there" which isn't much of a purpose at all. I'd much rather have no partner, that way the game can create an even more appropriate atmosphere or an RE5 partner system with good co-op on the days I want to play by myself.
> 
> ...


 I said it a couple of times in the REvelations thread that it was a shame that Capcom didn't use that system in REvelations.. imo perfect system for the game..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

> Huge claims from Resident Evil 6's Executive Producer Hiroyuki Kobyashi and Director Eiichiro Sasaki who are bold enough to tout the game's new drop in and drop out system and comment on the improved AI.
> 
> Many players will remember the AI in Resident Evil 5 being a bit lacklustre and limited whether you controlled Sheva or Chris but it seems Capom has listened to fan complaints and has changed AI behavior to act more intellegently, or given players a bit more control over their actions.
> 
> ...



I know it's all just words but at least Capcom acknowledges it. Doesn't mean they fix it, but it's a start.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah calling BS on that. But so long as they make a reliable AI system then it's already a vast improvement over RE5. 

Here's hoping we get some small commands or something like when to use herbs (in danger mode, only on your partner, in caution mode, etc.) and other stuff like that.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Perhaps the biggest claim that has been made when speaking to the guys from Inside Xbox is that they believe gamers won't be able to tell if the AI team mate is human, unless the human you were playing with really sucked.



Lol, Capcom sure is underestimating us gamers.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait, so they're doing a Journey and not even telling you who has joined your game or when they leave?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Even though Eiichiro Sasaki had nothing to do with RE 5's shitty AI, that's still a pretty overinflated promise right there.

And I guess this means we'll always have some asshole following us around. Oh well, I'd prefer no one at all if we could choose. Also, RE0's partner system is criminally underrated.



Velocity said:


> Wait, so they're doing a Journey and not even telling you who has joined your game or when they leave?



Doubt it, he most likely phrased it that way just to hype how "monstrously" good the AI is.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol, Capcom sure is underestimating us gamers.



I don't know, have you played online with most RE5 players?

Nine times out of ten, the AI was actually better. 

And people are still acting like it's news that we will always have a co-op partner? It was one of the first tidbits of information that came out.

And as long as it's not as had as LP2's AI...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't know, have you played online with most RE5 players?
> 
> Nine times out of ten, the AI was actually better.



That's literally a mathematical impossibility. It simply cannot happen. I rarely ever play RE5 alone, it's either with close friends or random people and even if you get a decent level of retardation when going random, most people know how to play a fucking RE game.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> I don't know, have you played online with most RE5 players?
> 
> Nine times out of ten, the AI was actually better.



Really?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

ITT: Nobody understands an exaggeration and everyone takes the interwebs OH SO SERIUSLY

What's wrong with you people? 

And it's not a matter of people knowing "how to play an RE game." It's a matter of finding people who won't try to swipe up every piece of ammo and healing item and let you handle getting the important shit. And then they wonder why you "die like a dumb ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" because you're surrounded by chainsaw majini and they just go on without you.

Which is exactly why, as Death just admittedly quite ironically, you should only play a game like that with close friends. Not random tools online treating it like it's a competition, which is what makes up a majority of 360 players.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi guys Resident Evil 5 wasn't very good. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hi guys Resident Evil 5 wasn't very good.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



Just that nobody really understands exaggeration and RE6 will have AI as bad as LP2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory's statement about the length of his manhood was also confirmed as an exaggeration. True story.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

So who else is getting July demo access? 

@Death - Two inches was not an exaggeration. It was an overestimated fabrication.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> ITT: Nobody understands an exaggeration and everyone takes the interwebs OH SO SERIUSLY
> 
> What's wrong with you people?



I can't help it, it's my nature.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can't help it, it's my nature.



You mean like backstabbing? *FRIEND?*


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean like backstabbing? *FRIEND?*



Yes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

At least you admit it.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean like backstabbing? *FRIEND?*





Eternal Goob said:


> Yes.





Krory said:


> At least you admit it.



And then they kissed.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> At least you admit it.



No sense in denying it. 



Furious George said:


> And then they kissed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I shall get the Kory x Eternal Goob fan work going.

Don't half ass the kiss. Do it with passion. 

Do it. Just do it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

You people are extremely late to the punch.

We already have two children.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I shall get the Kory x Eternal Goob fan work going.
> 
> Don't half ass the kiss. Do it with passion.
> 
> Do it. Just do it.





Krory said:


> You people are extremely late to the punch.
> 
> We already have two children.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

....Well this forum is heading down a very uncomfortable road.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

What? Sherry Birkin was impregnated by her fathers embryo to carry the G-Egg growing inside of her. What's the deal?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

That your set makes me uncomfortable every time you post.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>Enjoys watching little girls get raped
>"YOUR SIG MAKES ME UNCOMFORTABLE"


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> That your set makes me uncomfortable every time you post.



you've never been impregnated by your fathers embryo? Boy what kind of childhood did you have?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

Sometimes I really wonder where all the sane people went.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Sometimes I really wonder where all the sane people went.



What sane person enjoys Resident Evil?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

So why'd they make Wesker look like Kane?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Sometimes I really wonder where all the sane people went.



Would it be really unbelievable that they were scared off?

It's kind of my wheelhouse.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Sometimes I really wonder where all the sane people went.



To greener pastures.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

I asked an on-topic question.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Nothing is on-topic anymore.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So why'd they make Wesker look like Kane?



Coincidence or perhaps they really liked Kane's looks?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Who is Kane?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Kane what?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

You know... all the wonder of the world is gone, he know's for sure? 
All the wonder that he wants he found in her?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I rather liked him.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't see it.

But I'm not as familiar with him as some because I don't like soap operas... but definitely not seeing it.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I rather liked him.



Eh he lost me when he lost the mask.  I haven't watched wrestling in years anyway.



Krory said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> But I'm not as familiar with him as some because I don't like soap operas... but definitely not seeing it.



You don't see it? 

You are such a seasoned troll around these parts that its hard for me to tell when you're taking the piss or not...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So why'd they make Wesker look like Kane?




Which Wesker? Wesker JR. Papa Wesker, Alex Wesker, Alfred Wesker or any of the other 12 Wesker children?

Gotta be specific man. Weskers popping out like no tomorrow. inb4adaandjessicaareweskerstoo.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> But I'm not as familiar with him as some because I don't like soap operas... but definitely not seeing it.



If Kane was slimmer the resemblance would be more noticeable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Which Wesker? Wesker JR. Papa Wesker, Alex Wesker, Alfred Wesker or any of the other 12 Wesker children?
> 
> Gotta be specific man. Weskers popping out like no tomorrow. *inb4adaandjessicaareweskerstoo.*


 not her too... the horror!!!


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe you just chose a poor picture. Completely different nose shape, Kane is too fat around the jaw and chin too round, lack of hair and scar of course stand out extraordinarily but probably not applicable in the situation. Shoulders on Jake are broader.

Only semblance is the disproportionate ears. Eye shape is similar, but Jake is much more sunken.

And please... we knew Ada was a Wesker since Wesker's Report. Get with the program.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Maybe you just chose a poor picture. Completely different nose shape, Kane is too fat around the jaw and chin too round, lack of hair and scar of course stand out extraordinarily but probably not applicable in the situation. Shoulders on Jake are broader.
> 
> Only semblance is the disproportionate ears. Eye shape is similar, but Jake is much more sunken.
> 
> And please... we knew Ada was a Wesker since Wesker's Report. Get with the program.



:amazed

Well about all of that... my response is that if you look at the face closely WHY YOU GOTTA CRUSH MY DREAMS!


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Maybe you just chose a poor picture. Completely different nose shape, Kane is too fat around the jaw and chin too round, lack of hair and scar of course stand out extraordinarily but probably not applicable in the situation. Shoulders on Jake are broader.
> 
> Only semblance is the disproportionate ears. Eye shape is similar, but Jake is much more sunken.
> *
> And please... we knew Ada was a Wesker since Wesker's Report. Get with the program.*



We....did?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory, stop crushing FG's dreams.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Ada was and will always be a Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Krory, stop crushing FG's dreams.



It's what I am here for.

And yes, it's how Ada quite obviously survived a fatal wound and what would have been a deadly fall.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's what I am here for.
> 
> And yes, it's how Ada quite obviously survived a fatal wound and what would have been a deadly fall.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n77Jiq1Jt18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

UC and DSC are not canon, though, so...


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> UC and DSC are not canon, though, so...



They aren't?

Learn something new every day I suppose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> UC and DSC are not canon, though, so...


 wait what? lol Capcom= makes everything canon.. even a manga.. 




Esura said:


> They aren't?
> 
> Learn something new every day I suppose.


 no, they are canon..


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

If Krory doesn't want something to be canon then it isn't canon.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

I actually enjoyed UC, never got around to playing DSC though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

If you believe what _Wesker_ says, then you are a fool.

Makes it non-canon.

And you should thank Capcom - they're the reason Perry's bullshit novels aren't canon and why Rebecca isn't a superhero, making every other character basically B.O.W. fodder.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuck, this Jill fanart makes me want to play Revelaition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I actually enjoyed UC, never got around to playing DSC though.


 I enjoyed DSC, specially the Canon chapter with Krauser and Leon in South America..oh and of course CV and da Ass...


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck, this Jill fanart makes me want to play Revelaition.



Who is that white-haired woman?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who is that white-haired woman?



Jill clone made by Wesker after they killed off Jill.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Jill clone made by Wesker after they killed off Jill.



They killed Jill?  Fucking bastards.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who is that white-haired woman?



Shin Jill.

A Jill that has finally awakened to her inner hotness.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They killed Jill?  Fucking bastards.



It's really the only explanation.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm normally not fond of blondes (no offense to blondes out there) but Nu Jill just works it good.

If future REs post-RE5 story wise doesn't have Jill with blonde hair then I'm swearing off RE for life.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

That can only be a good thing for all RE fans everywhere.

Worse than Perry.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> That can only be a good thing for all RE fans everywhere.
> 
> Worse than Perry.



How can you not like the blonde Jill? She is hot. She is also cool...but hot. Being Wesker's bitch was the best thing that could ever happen for her. Not that she wasn't hot before but they took it up a notch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

also Blond Jill no more. they crossed a line with that.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shin Jill.
> 
> A Jill that has finally awakened to her inner hotness.



Hmm, perfectly fine with me since I like women with white hair in fiction. 



Krory said:


> It's really the only explanation.



So...she could still be alive?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

That Jill is hot too. Not Shin Jill hot though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> That Jill is hot too. Not Shin Jill hot though.


 yes.. to be fair I didn't like Revelations Jill at first at all but Capcom wanted a new look for her. The new look grow up on me and the new crossover game she looks much better which is base in her Revelation one..


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Why'd they have to mess with Jill's hair? 

Why does Wesker look like Kane? (shut up Krory) 

Why's she look like Rhianna?

Why's his muscles so big?

What's with the hair?

Why does Capcom make changes that the fans never even asked for?

..........................

I just realized that Capcom is the George Lucas of gaming. Think about it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes.. to be fair I didn't like Revelations Jill at first at all but Capcom wanted a new look for her. The new look grow up on me and the new crossover game she looks much better which is base in her Revelation one..


Well, they could always dye her hair in a future RE game.

Dunno about her lighter skin tone though.



Furious George said:


> Why'd they have to mess with Jill's hair?
> 
> Why does Wesker look like Kane? (shut up Krory)
> 
> ...



What....teh.....fuck!?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Why's she look like Rhianna?



You're seeing stuff, FG.  She doesn't look like Rhianna.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

I shall clarify. In the heat of the rant I was not clear. 

When I mentioned Rhianna I was referring to Rhianna. 



So what if it had nothing to do with what was being discussed? My point is Capcom does weird things. So what if I don't have a point? I am sick of Capcom's nonsense!  

And so help me they better have proper B.O.W's. Hyena's do not count as new enemies!

*flips over a chess board*


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's what I am here for.
> 
> And yes, it's how Ada quite obviously survived a fatal wound and what would have been a deadly fall.



Don't all asians have 9 lives though?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I shall clarify. In the heat of the rant I was not clear.
> 
> When I mentioned Rhianna I was referring to Rhianna.
> 
> ...


 You need a Revelation chill pill..

it is all good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAXFk6MjV0A[/YOUTUBE] everything makes sense in that game.. EVERYTHING!!


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, someone probably loves Rhianna at Capcom.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Sheva looks better than Rihanna.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck, this Jill fanart makes me want to play Revelaition.



There's no bad version of Jill. 100% proven.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's no bad version of Jill. 100% proven.



She was the first female videogame character I liked. :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sheva looks better than Rihanna.



That's like saying dog shit tastes better than horse shit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> also Blond Jill no more. they crossed a line with that.



Oh they made her normal again?

Is she still a super-human ninja immortal Wesker clone?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She was the first female videogame character I liked. :33


 really? and not her?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh they made her normal again?
> 
> Is she still a super-human ninja immortal Wesker clone?


 yes she is normal and nope she is not super human ninja immortal clone..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's no bad version of Jill. 100% proven.


Agreed. I like all the Jills in some way, shape or form. Jill is just too hot all around.



Krory said:


> That's like saying dog shit tastes better than horse shit.



Do not...talk bad about my Sheva. She may not been much of a character but she was ok to look at.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Another example of a video game turning blonde ruins her.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes she is normal and nope she is not super human ninja immortal clone..



So basically they're saying RE5 never happened, right?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? and not her?



I've never played a Metroid game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> So basically they're saying RE5 never happened, right?


 it is before RE5 events..



Eternal Goob said:


> I've never played a Metroid game.


 I see. what a shame.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> So basically they're saying RE5 never happened, right?



Nope. Its more like Capcom adding the Revelation incarnation of Chris and Jill to that new RPG because of them staring in a full RE game on the 3DS or something like that from the article Mal posted.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Why the fuck people seems to think Jill will never change clothes again after Resident Evil 5? Or dye her hair?

Why do you people think this is a Marvel Comic or a manga where the characters always wear the same clothes?

Jill's whole get up was due to the fact that she was brainwashed and molded according to Wesker's viruses, how does that stop her from going legit again?

Hell, even Chris toned down the gym after he finally killed Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Why do people think her hair color and clothes were the source of her superpowers?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

To be honest. RE6 real talk. I hope we see Chris death by Leon hands.. sad but he has to go


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why do people think her hair color and clothes were the source of her superpowers?



Jill is never, ever going to take that latex suit again. Even when she has to go tinkle.

Ever.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> To be honest. RE6 real talk. I hope we see Chris death by Leon hands.. sad but he has to go



They need to kill each other, after Ada is killed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> To be honest. RE6 real talk. I hope we see Chris death by Leon hands.. sad but he has to go



Funny that, I was thinking the exact opposite. Chris needs to just go ahead and off the Hanson wannabe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> They need to kill each other, after *Carla Radamez is killed.*


 fixed it for you   a serious question Krory. Did you believe Capcom when they said at first that RE6 will be a reboot?  I was expecting a reboot to be honest because of that..


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> They need to kill each other, after Ada is killed.



Ada is awesome and shouldn't die.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> fixed it for you   a serious question Krory. Did you believe Capcom when they said at first that RE6 will be a reboot?  I was expecting a reboot to be honest because of that..



No, because I never heard them explicitly say RE6 would be a reboot. I heard they were looking into it and considering it, and that some of them wanted to do it... but never that it actually would be.

And if there was no Ada, there would not have been an RE5, or a Carla. She needs to go.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's like saying dog shit tastes better than horse shit.



See this is what I'm talking about with the trolling. I don't know if you're serious or not, Boy Who Cried Wolf. . Please don't be serious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> *No, because I never heard them explicitly say RE6 would be a reboot. I heard they were looking into it and considering it, and that some of them wanted to do it... but never that it actually would be.*
> 
> And if there was no Ada, there would not have been an RE5, or a Carla. She needs to go.


 my guess is that the timing for a reboot was not the best. DMC is such much a pain in the ass for them and if a reboot happen in RE, Imaging how crazy the fan base would reacted to it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> my guess is that the timing for a reboot was not the best. DMC is such much a pain in the ass for them and if a reboot happen in RE, Imaging how crazy the fan base would reacted to it.



My guess is it's like Onimusha. They were looking for someone to come up with an idea and apparently someone did. Not to mention even after the mention of a reboot, there was a lot of Capcom acknowledging that some people finally wanted Leon and Chris to meet up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

They should make a RE spinoff with RE5 Jill developed by Platinum Games.

Day 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, because I never heard them explicitly say RE6 would be a reboot. I heard they were looking into it and considering it, and that some of them wanted to do it... but never that it actually would be.
> 
> And if there was no Ada, there would not have been an RE5, or a Carla. She needs to go.



Actually, the producer of Resident Evil 5, 	Jun Takeuchi, explicitly said that 6 would most likely be a reboot due to how divided the reception of 5 was and admited the format was already wearing thin.

This was shortly after 5 came out though. Some months later. I remember this very vividly because the idea of a Resident Evil reboot was definitely something amazing in itself.

Funny how things turned out. 5.8 million sales made them think twice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Which would explain why he rage-quit a year later.

Turns out he was actually talking about RE6 being a reboot weeks before the release even. Apparently, it seems like he personally had little to no faith in the future of the series as it was.  (February 2009)



			
				1UP said:
			
		

> "Resident Evil 5 is practically guaranteed to be the last of its kind, with... Takeuchi assuring us that a reboot is in order for the inevitable Resident Evil 6."



And then a year later (May 2010)...



> "Personally, I don't think I'm gonna deal with Resident Evil 6 at all," Takeuchi said to Xbox World 360 magazine (via CVG). "As far as the series is concerned I'm not planning to return until at least two more Olympics have passed!"



Though he also said slow zombies would make a return to the series (and managed to, in a couple of sentences, go from "definitely" to "probably" to "maybe.") (February 2009)



> Yes, certainly, I think that's a possibility some time in the future. I don't think the type of enemies we have in the series right now have to be in the series forever. I think you might see a return to the slow zombies of old someday.



And at TGS that same year... (September 2009)



> “The producer for Resident Evil 6 hasn’t been decided yet,” adding, “I think, while Resident Evil 4 is a great game, its appeal was limited somewhat to maniac players. With RE5, I wanted to bring the series to a larger audience. I think it’s important to do the same for the next RE.”



It's hard to get a grip on what Takeuchi really wanted... It's like talking to an EA or Activision rep.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> It's hard to get a grip on what Takeuchi really wanted... It's like talking to an EA or Activision rep.



Perhaps even he doesn't know what he wanted.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Someone changed the IMDB page again. 

Troy Baker as Jake Muller
Laura Bailey as Helena Harper
Roger Craig Smith as Chris Redfield
Paul Mercier as Leon S. Kennedy
Stephanie Sheh as Sherry Birkin
Salli Saggioti as Ingrin Hunnigan

The wild card...

David Webster as Billy Coen

It should also be noted, whoever edited all these also added on to Damnation: Laura Bailey as Angela Miller, Roger Craig Smith as Chris, Alyson Court as Claire, Paul Mercier as Leon, Stephanie Sheh as Sherry, Sam Riegel as Steve Burnside, Jamieson Price as Barry Burton, Patricia Ja Lee as Jill, and again... David Webster as Billy.

 What makes it even more hilarious is whoever added Chris, Sherry, Barry, and Billy didn't even bother to capitalize their names.  So fucking stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

people bitching about RE characters 

not a single RE character is worth the fuss expect for Jill's Tits and Claire's Ass.. now move on and lets kill some stuff


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

>MFW nobody is bitching about characters


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> people bitching about RE characters
> 
> not a single RE character is worth the fuss expect for *Jill's Tits and Ass* and Claire's Ass.. now move on and lets kill some stuff



Fixed. Jill got datass.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a good thing Jills ass and tits are still going strong because her face crashed and burned, although it changes to varying degrees of ugly with each game. At least Claire got tits, ass AND a hot face that stays constant. 

Damnation or RE6 better feature the return of fucking Krauser. Especially since the mercenaries hinted at his survival.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> At least Claire got tits, *ass* AND a hot face that stays constant.



Oh great, now I have the desire to look at some pictures of Claire to verify this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

>Non-canon mini-game

lulz


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Damnation or RE6 better feature the return of fucking Krauser. Especially since the mercenaries hinted at his survival.



Krauser? Ada killed him. He's gone for good.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Krauser's not dead, he's just resting for round 2 

Eternal Goob it's never a bad thing to look at beautiful Claire...ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> >MFW nobody is bitching about characters



must be me  

haven't slept for 22 hours 

doesn't change the fact that all RE characters are shitty


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> Eternal Goob it's never a bad thing to look at beautiful Claire...ever.



True.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> must be me
> 
> haven't slept for 22 hours
> 
> doesn't change the fact that all RE characters are shitty



Name 1 shitty character

besides anyone and everyone after RE2 minus Luis Sera who is easily one of the best characters alongside Jessica to come from the action side of RE.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Name 1 shitty character
> 
> besides anyone and everyone after RE2 minus Luis Sera who is easily one of the best characters alongside Jessica to come from the action side of RE.



Rebecca.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Rebecca wasn't that bad.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Rebecca wasn't that bad.



She was *horrible*.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Whenever I see Velo agreeing with me, I have to wonder if trolling is afoot.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> She was *horrible*.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Rebbecca was awesome until RE0 screwed with her personality and her intelligence although I always questioned the latter...

Even then she was good, it was the whole "RE0 was an afterthought" that screwed with her.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Sometimes I'd purposely let enemies hit me in RE0 just to watch that bitch get killed.

Is something wrong with me?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Whenever I see Velo agreeing with me, I have to wonder if trolling is afoot.



Like I ever troll people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Name 1 shitty character
> 
> besides anyone and everyone after RE2 minus Luis Sera who is easily one of the best characters alongside Jessica to come from the action side of RE.



yes cuz Leon and Chris(faces of the franchise) are such awesome characters


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, DedValve, REvelations introduced some pretty cool characters that aren't just Jessica. 

Raymond is definitely one of them.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> yes cuz Leon and Chris(faces of the franchise) are such awesome characters



Pre RE4 they where pretty decent. Then Leon became James Bond with the personality of a stick while Chris is forever stuck on 2 emotions, Angst and Roid Rage.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> yes cuz Leon and Chris(faces of the franchise) are such awesome characters



Leon actually is pretty awesome. He survived Raccoon City and it shows. Unlike anyone else in the series following Raccoon City, Leon became a badass. He didn't care if he was fighting giant mutated fish, cave trolls, really big bugs or creepy religious zealots - he just didn't give a damn. He was going to kill them, then he was going to do the same to Saddler. And he did.

...and it was glorious.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Leon is my favorite male character in RE.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, DedValve, REvelations introduced some pretty cool characters that aren't just Jessica.
> 
> Raymond is definitely one of them.



To be fair Revelations was the exception.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Leon actually is pretty awesome. He survived Raccoon City and it shows. Unlike anyone else in the series following Raccoon City, Leon became a badass. He didn't care if he was fighting giant mutated fish, cave trolls, really big bugs or creepy religious zealots - he just didn't give a damn. He was going to kill them, then he was going to do the same to Saddler. And he did.
> 
> ...and it was glorious.



was this after or before not nailing Ashley in a secluded land  

though i gotta admit, his german suplex made me orgasm every time i used it


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

EWWWW LEON FANS.

I'll take that as my cue to leave.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Leon actually is pretty awesome. He survived Raccoon City and it shows. Unlike anyone else in the series following Raccoon City, Leon became a badass. He didn't care if he was fighting giant mutated fish, cave trolls, really big bugs or creepy religious zealots - he just didn't give a damn. He was going to kill them, then he was going to do the same to Saddler. And he did.
> 
> ...and it was glorious.



Claire didn't become a badass...

...because she was from the fucking start.




Khris said:


> was this after or before not nailing Ashley in a secluded land
> 
> though i gotta admit, his german suplex made me orgasm every time i used it



I don't get your reasoning... he's not a badass because he didn't have sex with a man with elephant ears?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> To be fair Revelations was the exception.



True true, every character in REvelations could be considered awesome. There wasn't anyone that could be outright hated.  Which is part of why it's such a great game. Even the "minor" characters do pretty cool and important things.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> EWWWW LEON FANS.
> 
> I'll take that as my cue to leave.





What's wrong with Leon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Claire didn't become a badass...
> 
> ...because she was from the fucking start.
> 
> ...



wait.. i have been looking up the skirt of a man 

fuck you trollcom


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Like I ever troll people.



I just tend to approach with caution when someone agrees with me. 

Unless they're a moron. Then I consider changing my opinion.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> wait.. i have been looking down the skirt of a man
> 
> fuck you trollcom



You should've realized you were being trolled when you were looking _down_ a skirt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> You should've realized you were being trolled when you were looking _down_ a skirt.



Touche' 


*Spoiler*: __ 




needs me some sleep


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Ashley is a man?


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ashley is a man?



Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Now Ashley is a bitch for not nailing Leon


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Was there ever any doubt?



Yes. 



Khris said:


> Now Ashley is a bitch for not nailing Leon



Hey, she/he offered herself to him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, she/he offered herself to him.



but i thought she/he offered himself/herself to him/her


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Now it's just getting goddamn confusing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

my dick is all kinds of messed up


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

> Sees post about Ashley being a man
> Double checks to make sure I'm not in a mass effect thread

Also Revelations had 2 unlikable characters, those 2 goons whose names I can't even bother remembering because they where so awful. They felt so forced and out of place.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> but i thought she/he offered himself/herself to him/her



Him/her?  Are you implying that Leon is a girl?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> > Sees post about Ashley being a man
> > Double checks to make sure I'm not in a mass effect thread
> 
> Also Revelations had 2 unlikable characters, those 2 goons whose names I can't even bother remembering because they where so awful. They felt so forced and out of place.



They were annoying, sure, but they were vital to the plot (at least insofar as there would have been no twist without them). I kinda liked the waves of enemies in that final chapter with them, though. T'was pretty fun, especially in Hell difficulty.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Keith and Quint may have been a bit annoying, but they were still good characters in comparison to the meaningless characters in other RE games.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Keith and Quint may have been a bit annoying, but they were still good characters in comparison to the meaningless characters in other RE games.



Their only real problem was how stereotypical they were - and, aside from that, what the shittin' hell did Quint have on his head?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Him/her?  Are you implying that Leon is a girl?



yes i am "implying"


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Their only real problem was how stereotypical they were - and, aside from that, what the shittin' hell did Quint have on his head?



I dunno, man, some kind of futuristic whatchamacallit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (1 members and 11 guests)
Death-kun


What the flipping fuck is this


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> yes i am "implying"



You fiend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You fiend.



hey, i got trolled with all that Ashley fiasco


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

That doesn't mean that you should go trolling others.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (1 members and 11 guests)
> Death-kun
> 
> 
> What the flipping fuck is this



I have stalkers. They're just not very quick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That doesn't mean that you should go trolling others.



sorry bro


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Their only real problem was how stereotypical they were - and, aside from that, what the shittin' hell did Quint have on his head?



They were a bit over the top, but they actually made me laugh a few times.

Which is funny coming from a horror with sometimes stilted/stiff dialogue.

Also, DedValve is a racist.  Keith was a bro.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Claire didn't become a badass...
> 
> ...because she was from the fucking start.
> 
> ...



Ashley should be locked in a vault deep away in the recesses of Capcom's dungeons, kind of like the that giant vault in Akira...........never to be seen or heard from again.

And Leon already had sex with Claire and Sherry.

It was definitely consensual with Sherry........yep


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

the Rebecca hate in this damn thread... smh...


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Where? I don't see any Rebecca haters around here.

She isn't as great as you hyped her up to be, but she was still a good character. 

Great one-liners and all, but her pining for Chris was kind of annoying. I mean does she even care she might get ripped to pieces by unknown B.O.W.'s, that she has to try and hit on Chris at every mission or probe him for info on his love life?


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Dat Sherry. She looks like she got some swag.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well Jessica rocks.. can we agree with that??


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck I meant Jessica, not Rebecca.  

I could care less about Rebecca, but I don't hate her like some haters around here.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Dat Sherry. She looks like she got some swag.



She sure has grown up pretty well.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2012)

You pervs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2012)

All this hate for Rebecca and love for "Mikami stopped giving a shit at 4" Leon.

You people...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6 pre-orders now include 3 DLC maps*

ShopTo has announced that those pre-ordering Resident Evil 6 on any format will now receive 3 DLC Maps as a pre-order bonus.

The details of the three maps are as follows:

*Rail Yard*

A multi-level stage in the steel and concrete confines of a railroad yard.
Enemies are lurking everywhere, from inside the trains to the roof of the yard.

*High Seas Fortress*

An expansive stage that takes you from the deck of an aircraft carrier to the hangars inside.
Engage in intense shoot-outs on the deck, but hone your martial arts skills inside the narrow confines of the hangers.

*The Catacombs*

There?s more than enemies lurking in these catacombs; there are booby traps ready to ensnare you around every corner. Are your reflexes quick enough to avoid them?



Europe only?


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Resident Evil 6 pre-orders now include 3 DLC maps*
> 
> ShopTo has announced that those pre-ordering Resident Evil 6 on any format will now receive 3 DLC Maps as a pre-order bonus.
> 
> ...



That news is small time.

Meaning it's old.

The Catacombs comes with GameStop US pre-order I know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory I posted the previous news.. but it was US retailers... So I posted this one and it seem Europe is getting all 3 maps in one shot..


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh.

Then I don't care.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh.
> 
> Then I don't care.


 selfish jerk..


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

Europe gets all 3? Well the only good one was Railyard, probably because it reminds me of the subway terminal of outbreak. 

Catacombs looks pretty decent but for some reason it reminds me of the old Devil May Cry level design and doesn't seem to fit with this current theme. The last one is absolute horse shit.

Also is it me or is it going to be extremely awkward seeing Sherry punch the shit out of enemies with Wesker like abilities? I mean when I first saw Jill in RE5 she felt so extremely out of place it was disgusting, Sherry looks like she wants to surpass that level or ridiculousness. Probably because of her looks and her voice which makes her seem really, really girly.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

>Sherry
>Wesker abilities
wut?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> Also is it me or is it going to be extremely awkward seeing Sherry punch the shit out of enemies with Wesker like abilities?



I would actually find it awesome. :33


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Sherry
> >Wesker abilities
> wut?



Unless player 2 spends the entire game screaming JAAAAAAAKE HAAAAAAALPP or OH YOU PERVERT then how else is she gonna keep up with Jake? Even Wesker took notice (and "siphoned") her blood because it was so special after the effects of the G-virus. 

So yeah Sherry got superhuman strength and speed. Jill ran up walls. Claire defies gravity. Ada came back from the dead like 8 times now and has a clone. Wesker had a lovechild. Leon does backflips on cthulu every morning before breakfast. Chris punches Claire, Jill and Rebbecca in the face repeatedly and tells everyone they fell on a doorknob down the stairs.

So yeah Sherry being superhuman is actually pretty normal. I wouldn't be surprised (but still disgusted) if Claire shows up in a ninja catsuit with Alice's ability to burn up the sky but with equally poor acting.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

I love DedValve's rants because after only of a quarter of the way through, they don't mean a damn thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2012)

so any info about multiplayer?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> I wouldn't be surprised (but still disgusted) if Claire shows up in a ninja catsuit


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>



DON'T YOU DO THAT TO ME, FAIL.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

But Claire in a ninja catsuit sounds amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Mal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I like those glasses.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Sherry
> >Wesker abilities
> wut?



This is the part where we just nod. Sherry has the G-Virus inside of her, not the same sort of superhuman thingy that Wesker injected himself with regularly (and Jake seems to have innately). She has as much chance of having special abilities as Jill did following her immunity to the T-Virus.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you all die in a fire.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I hope you all die in a fire.



What have we done?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2012)

So, who'll die in this game? 

Any important character or the typical "one game only" secondary character?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Some secondary character probably.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, who'll die in this game?
> 
> Any important character or the typical "one game only" secondary character?



Was Helena in China with Leon? I can't remember if she was. Either way, she's the most likely to kick the bucket. You can't kill off a guy called Beards, after all.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I love DedValve's rants because after only of a quarter of the way through, they don't mean a damn thing.



Why you gotta break my balls Krory  ?


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Was Helena in China with Leon? I can't remember if she was. Either way, she's the most likely to kick the bucket. You can't kill off a guy called Beards, after all.



Thats why they renamed him Piers


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Was Helena in China with Leon? I can't remember if she was. Either way, she's the most likely to kick the bucket. You can't kill off a guy called Beards, after all.



She was - she's with him when Leon meets Sherry and Jake.

I still think it's nifty that whenever gets to China, they change outfits.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

helena gonna die
piers gonna die
wesker jr. might die
Chris gonna angst
leon gonna cool
Ada gonna die
Jill gonna make a surprise entrance to do one awesome thing before going back to do nothing (aka she gonna get the same role Barry got in RE3...oh wait she already had that in RE5)
Carla gonna live
Jessica gonna Wesker
Raymond gonna show up after the credits


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Surprisingly, only two people died in REvelations and they were your enemies, three if you want to count a nameless person. No allies die.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Surprisingly, only two people died in REvelations and they were your enemies, three if you want to count a nameless person. No allies die.



For a second I read that as remake and was about to chew your head off.

My assumption for that was that Capcom wanted to "backtrack" RE5 and create new characters for RE6. 

Here's hoping Jessica shows up (tbh I would prefer Jessica to Carla). RE5 also had a low amount of friendly deaths, not counting those countless cannon fodder where only 1-2 of them had a name and only 1 had a face.

Here's hoping there are no redshirts in RE6 and the deaths are actually memorable. And god no more "LLUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSS!" deaths please.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Unless player 2 spends the entire game screaming JAAAAAAAKE HAAAAAAALPP or OH YOU PERVERT then how else is she gonna keep up with Jake? Even Wesker took notice (and "siphoned") her blood because it was so special after the effects of the G-virus.
> 
> So yeah Sherry got superhuman strength and speed. Jill ran up walls. Claire defies gravity. Ada came back from the dead like 8 times now and has a clone. Wesker had a lovechild. Leon does backflips on cthulu every morning before breakfast. Chris punches Claire, Jill and Rebbecca in the face repeatedly and tells everyone they fell on a doorknob down the stairs.
> 
> So yeah Sherry being superhuman is actually pretty normal. I wouldn't be surprised (but still disgusted) if Claire shows up in a ninja catsuit with Alice's ability to burn up the sky but with equally poor acting.



Chris also beats on Ada in the face, or at least let's hope he does in 6. 

For Chris to win me back he has to punch just about everyone in the face and start dodging boulders instead of punching them.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> For a second I read that as remake and was about to chew your head off.
> 
> My assumption for that was that Capcom wanted to "backtrack" RE5 and create new characters for RE6.
> 
> ...



Luis' death was actually shocking and sad, then Leon ruined it with that shout. 

Typical Capcom and the death shout that made me question Dante in the first game considering he was so badass up until that point.

I actually liked Leon up to the point too with his snazzy small time one-liners.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2012)

Just saw the trailer for this, it looks great!

I started playing Revelations and it's enticed me to play the other games.


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 25, 2012)

I voted not a chance but if you can play as Wesker, thats so rad.
I was upset with the pissweak ending they gave him in RE5. I look forward to this already but if you can play as Wesker, that would be epic


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

You can play as wesker...in the mercenaries


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

The World said:


> Chris also beats on Ada in the face, or at least let's hope he does in 6.
> 
> For Chris to win me back he has to punch just about everyone in the face and continue punching boulders



I play RE because I enjoy terrible/campy B movie action/horror flicks

I don't expect them to start using common sense right up and now


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2012)

Question. Resident Evil Archives: Resident Evil is a remake of the first game. Is there a  remake for the second?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Question. Resident Evil Archives: Resident Evil is a remake of the first game. Is there a  remake for the second?


 no.. is the game people want Capcom to remake the must...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 26, 2012)

If they can remake RE2 even half as well as they did RE1 it'll be great, REmake is the best game in the series after all.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2012)

That would imply capcom listens to their fans. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't listen to 75% of them outright so that's not entirely a bad thing


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

If I were Capcom, I wouldn't listen to my fans either.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

A game made by taking the input of fans would either be completely horrendous or awesome.  :byakuya


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd say it's got 85% chance of being the former and 15% chance at the latter

the odds change to 97% for the former and 3% to the latter in regards to sonic


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

More like 100% for the former in regards to Sonic.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

hey, there's...

yeah i got nothing.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2012)

That did remake RE2.

Darkside Chronicles.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> That did remake RE2.
> 
> Operation Raccoon City.



Fix'd your post.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't see it.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

"What?"

"Have we met?

"No you Jarheads all look the same to me pal, sorry"

Come at me Jake Style.  

He trolls with the best of them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2012)

amazing that wesker Jr. who is the son of a shitty villain is shaping up to be the best character in the whole franchise


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

Wesker was awesome in RE1

Then Capcom decided to keep crowbarring him into like every game after and then have him die in the shittiest game.

They also decided he should have hopped out of the Matrix sequels and make him cheesy as fuck, while Chris-steroid-Johnson screams for Jill with every other sentence.

God that game was awful. 

Leave's such an awful taste in my mouth just typing about it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Complaining about a Resident Evil character being cheesy.

Resident Fucking Evil.

What in the fuck is wrong with you people?

Not liking Resident Evil 5, that I can fully understand. But not liking Wesker is fucking beyond me.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

It'd be nice if he was at least the entertaining kind of cheesy.

Not Really Bad SyFy Movie Cheesy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2012)

The World said:


> Wesker was awesome in RE1
> 
> Then Capcom decided to keep crowbarring him into like every game after and then have him die in the shittiest game.
> 
> ...



story was awful and cheesy i agree, but then again which RE isn't? 

however, gameplay was neat..


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'd be nice if he was at least the entertaining kind of cheesy.
> 
> Not Really Bad SyFy Movie Cheesy.



This                 .


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2012)

I just finished RE 5 and like it a lot, lol. Now playing RE 4 and I'm getting the REmakes.

I think I like Revelations more than RE 5 though.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyone likes Revelations more than RE5.

Only person that would like RE5 more is just Esuaing it up.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

Dammit I want Barry back.

I want his one-liners back.

I want his beard back.

I want his big ass gun back

Barry and Jill re-teamup needs to happen.

This game won't be complete without it.

Or at least hint at it for a RE7.

C'mon lucky numba 7. 

Barry x Jill x Jake = best sandwich ever


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

REvelations is better than RE5 in every single aspect except for the whole being awful part.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Like saying pizza is better than cabbage.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

Pizza and cabbage is a bad example yo, because people can love cabbage and hate pizza because cabbage might taste better to them.

A better comparison is saying pizza is better than shit. People may prefer the taste of shit, but it doesn't change the fact that it's shit.

While REvelations is stuffed crust pepperoni goodness.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Lol why? Why does RE5 have to be shit?

I'm just asking since I actually really enjoyed it and I don't enjoy shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

I don't make the rules, Falcon.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Well you just called me shit tolerant...hurts man 

RE5's boss battles were shit though. That I can agree with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2012)

Well, if anything the rage against 5 keeps the thread alive. So even the haters can admit the game has intrinsic value.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, so I'll keep it up by exclaiming it's the best one in the series. 

So what's everyones favorite RE game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like saying pizza is better than cabbage.


 I don't like this trap that you set here...


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pizza and cabbage is a bad example yo, because people can love cabbage and hate pizza because cabbage might taste better to them.



And those people are WRONG.

And to answer Falcon's question, my favorite RE game I'll probably say is REmake but I'll point out I haven't played Revelations yet.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

What happens if you put cabbage on your pizza?


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Then you die a horrible death.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Ded Valve, you , too, huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ded Valve, you , too, huh?


 wow lol, I have an account there.. but meh lol


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

I was trying to find info about the RE6 demo on Google, came across that, and saw someone mention "Ded Valve" as being a horrible, horrible troll.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, look what arrived today! 

Gonna play them after I get through RE4 
Can't wait!


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

I almost forgot that RE3 was released on the Gamecube.  Wasn't RE2 released on the Gamecube as well?

I think it's pretty cool how you can play most of the main series on the Gamecube.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2012)

Yeah RE2 was ported to the Gamecube. I wanna buy it but it's priced way too high. Maybe I can find a good deal for it used somewhere, or I'll just get it on PSN.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

I AM NOT A TROLL 


That ban on the RE5 forums where completely unjustified, the moderators had it out for me. How was I supposed to know that Anti-general discussions where considered spam? And that most of my posts involve extremely long rants about how Capcom is the bane of the gaming community?

I also post on capcom unity, neogaf (different username) and steam forums (different username since I can't use fucking valve). All of my posts are, as always, extremely well thought out and on topic. When it doesn't involve fucking Capcom of course. Which is almost never. 

But I'd give you reps for neoseeker if it didn't told me to spread more around...which makes no sense because I think I repped you once like last week probably.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I AM NOT A TROLL



Seems pretty accurate to me.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Seems pretty accurate to me.



Damn straight


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

No, I mean you being a troll.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, I mean you being a troll.



I don't troll. I antagonize


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 3, 2012)

This is so gonna be MGS4 to RE series.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

So you mean you're a BAD troll?


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

Just a shame you have to follow it up with RE3.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Follow up REmake with REvelations.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2012)

Is RE3 one of the weaker games in the series? Looked pretty decent from what I saw.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

Depends on who you ask.

But anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 3, 2012)

Resident Evil 3 is fucking great bro


----------



## Jon Snow (May 4, 2012)

RE3 only beats 4 and 5 for me. Canon logic


----------



## ExoSkel (May 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> RE3 only beats 4 and 5 for me. Canon logic


Any canon RE beats 4 and 5.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

Except RE3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

lol RE3 good? great ideas, bad execution...


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

RE3 had good ideas...?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> RE3 had good ideas...?


 yes... let me change it to interesting ideas... sounds better?


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not really.


 you are just hard to please.....


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

No, RE3 is just that bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2012)

When this RE disappoints you, and it will, you're reaction will be?

Question is for everyone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2012)

That's not a question, that's a statement disguised as one.

Nice try though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ded Valve, you , too, huh?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> When this RE disappoints you, and it will, you're reaction will be?
> 
> Question is for everyone.



Give up on RE.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

The same as RE5.


----------



## DedValve (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



I don't feel safe anymore D:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I don't feel safe anymore D:


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 5, 2012)

RE3 is the best game in the series.

haven't played any.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I don't feel safe anymore D:



**


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

Is nothing sacred?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's not a question, that's a statement disguised as one.
> 
> Nice try though.



Gasp! How dare you think I? I would do such a despicable thing? You wound me sir.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Hey Krory, I thought you would maybe like this info, snatched it from the 3DS thread. 




Highlights for Krory: features Claire as the main controllable character


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Krory, I thought you would maybe like this info, snatched it from the 3DS thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

I'll wait until some actual confirmation and screenshots/trailers before fangasming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'll wait until some actual confirmation and screenshots/trailers before fangasming.


 I love Capcom leaks, they are always like this ones...from an odd website


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

And always half-true.


----------



## DedValve (May 7, 2012)

Fake. That would imply Claire is important to capcom. Clearly that's not the case. of course it would make sense that Claire would get shafted from an HD console game....again.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I love Capcom leaks, they are always like this ones...from an odd website



I find it funny how much shit of Capcom's that do get leaked.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I hope it's true at least.  Capcom has already expressed great interest in making more Resident Evil games for the 3DS after seeing that everyone pretty much loved REvelations.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Here's hoping it's just Claire's ass that makes it to the game and we get to shoot handcannon's and rocket launchers out of it while smooth sexy music is playing in the background that the special unlockable is sex lotions that will lather up dat ass and make it shiny.............Yep. 

I'm high as fuck


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

It's alarming how much like Esua The World is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's alarming how much like Esua The World is.



As in probably mentally unbalanced?


----------



## DedValve (May 7, 2012)

But claire is overaged. Perhaps if it where a 12 year old taiwanese boy such as Rebbecca...


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

More RE for 3DS is good. As long as it's like Revelations, that is.


----------



## DedValve (May 7, 2012)

If it's anything like Revelations then definitely. I already have no interest in RE6, but Revelations was just soooo much fun to play as. 

If anything, I wouldn't mind if handheld RE games take the revelations route with console Re games take the....Wesker Jr. route...I'd be a bit miffed since I'll always have a place for survival/horror, but Revelations was plain entertaining and there is no getting past that. 


Plus Claires ass


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's alarming how much like Esua The World is.



You speak blasphemy you cur, you vile, wretched scum!

Hellfire! DARK FIYA! Upon your soul! If you're gypsy ass won't have sex with me BURN!


----------



## Jon Snow (May 7, 2012)

I will assist in the killing of the guy with FUCKING HORRIBLE GAMING TASTES


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I will assist in the killing of the guy with FUCKING HORRIBLE GAMING TASTES



Oh, so we're killing Esua? Coo', coo'.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As in probably mentally unbalanced?





Jon Snow said:


> I will assist in the killing of the guy with FUCKING HORRIBLE GAMING TASTES





Krory said:


> Oh, so we're killing Esua? Coo', coo'.




Wtf I did I do to you fools? Kill your hamsters or something in Elementary?

Also, The World is my brother. Of course we are alike.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wtf I did I do to you fools? Kill your hamsters or something in Elementary?
> 
> Also, The World is my brother. Of course we are alike.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Poor TW... now we know he's a p*d*p****.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I liked your Hunchback reference, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jon Snow (May 7, 2012)

We can bring Esua into this sure.

I got an idea

Arena, 1v1, Krory v Esua, sword and shield

The winner gets shot in the face


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Neither of them win. Krory just stands there and makes snarky remarks regarding loli, pedophilia and what Esua can do with that sword of his, and Esua makes comebacks that he thinks are good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

So Sherry Birkin apparently also has super powers like Jake.

What?


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Sherry Birkin apparently also has super powers like Jake.
> 
> What?



Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

I think you mean, "Like everyone in the Resident Evil universe."

>Jake punches three people "OMFG, SUPER POWERS."
>Leon leaps twenty foot gaps, fights and kills Cthulhu with a combat knife, and walks away with a just one scratch "Seems normal to me."


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

There's a difference. Jake is powered by drugs. Leon is just a badass.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

You mean born of the planet Krypton?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Yeah but Sherry is a skinny ass little girl with branch thick arms and legs. And will now do the ludicrous shit Leon and Chris pull. I mean, at least Chris got into hard steroids in order to punch boulders an shit. That's just another step into "We'll just do whatever the fuck we want no matter how retarded it is".



Velocity said:


> Where'd you hear that?



A PSM preview briefly described Jake and Sherry's campaign. They'll apparently kung fu their way through everything. Now that's all well and nice for Jake but Sherry? What the fuck?

Also, Leon will fire the first shot well into the game, like 15 minutes in. Sakaki said that Leon's campaign is all about atmosphere and shit. And while Leon wants to help as many people as he can (Which will bite him in the ass several times) Chris is the polar opposite with an all out "IMMAN MRKAN - I GOTTA KILLS ME SUM TERRORIST TRASH" approach.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

ITT: "Leon can leap tall buildings in a single bound but it's statistically impossible in a fictional world where it's normal for a person to survive a fifty foot fall for the same type of U.S. Government Agent as Leon to receive hand-to-hand combat training... because she's a girl."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Resident Evil 4 Leon was just Mikami not giving a shit. Every other iteration he's actually NOT Dante 1.5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> There's a difference. Jake is powered by drugs. *Dante* is just a badass.



Leon died in the time skip.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Sherry had that rifle didn't she? I assume she will be support while Jake kung fus the shit out of monsters.

And doesn't she have a special virus in her or sumthin' too?


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

So it's perfectly okay for Chris to punch boulders, but Leon can't fight a few monstrous mutations that aren't that far removed from what he fought in Raccoon City?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> There's a difference. Jake is powered by drugs. Leon is just a badass.



Jake is powered by drugs AND the rage filled tears of Chris from Jake's snarky lines.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Resident Evil 4 Leon was just Mikami not giving a shit. Every other iteration he's actually NOT Dante 1.5



Then explain Degeneration, the new Leon in Darkside Chronicles, and how he's already doing in RE6? So far in RE6 he has a bit of Jet Li/Jackie Chan inside of him now on top of everything else.

@Velocity - A boulder doesn't fight back. 

But overall, I have no problems with everyone being The Incredible Hulk crossed with Quicksilver.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Quicksilver is weak, you mean the Flash


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

No, I mean Quicksilver, because they both look like little girls.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Flash looks like a little boy.

Or a grown man in a 10 year old's pajamas

Get it right son!


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

I wasn't talking about the Flash, though.

You were.

Get it right, boy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Whatever, fuck it. No one really seems to care anyway. In the days of Umbrella though, the G-Virus usually mutated you into a fucking horrible monster, it didn't turned you into fucking wonder woman.

That said, Capcom wants Resident Evil 6 to be THE highest selling of the company's history with a projected 7 million units. RE5 sold around 6 million.

Don't know if they'll pull it off but whatever, success is pretty much confirmed by brand alone.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

That didn't even make any sense.

That's it, I'm gonna force Winny to eat Leon's RE6 jacket and have you watch her do it! 

With hot sauce!


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

It made perfect sense. It's not my fault you don't know how to read.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whatever, fuck it. No one really seems to care anyway. In the days of Umbrella though, the G-Virus usually mutated you into a fucking horrible monster, it didn't turned you into fucking wonder woman.
> 
> That said, Capcom wants Resident Evil 6 to be THE highest selling of the company's history with a projected 7 million units. RE5 sold around 6 million.
> 
> Don't know if they'll pull it off but whatever, success is pretty much confirmed by brand alone.



Trying to make sense of the RE series after 1?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> It made perfect sense. It's not my fault you don't know how to read.



Sure it did buddy. /patonthebackwithallmychips

Now on to my diabolocial plan for Winny, Leon's jacket, and you with 20 gallons of hot sauce in your pants.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

You gonna pay a grand for a jacket just to pull off a diabolical plan?

Just give me the money if you're going to waste it.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Who says I'm paying for it? 

Only fangirls would get something so unabashedly shameful.

So of course I'm one, but Winny will definitely pay for it. 

Also part of my plan.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

That's the most idiotic plan I've heard of since Square's plan to do another MMO after FFXIV.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Look how fly I look in this bitch. 

Notice my awesome use of 90's slang too?

It's like the RE series is getting back on track, a new genesis so to speak, and I will be it's creator!


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

It's weird though, I seem to be full on Asian in that pic.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's the most idiotic plan I've heard of since Square's plan to do another MMO after FFXIV.



You mean like how they raked in millions of dollars after 11? Yep.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Except I said XIV. Not XI. Because they LOST millions on XIV and even had to admit themselves it was one of the worst things they've ever done.

So instead of trying to make a _good_ game they decide to try another MMO while turning FF even more into shovelware.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Arigato, Mr. Roboto.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJWHN3qWdiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ZOMBIES. ZOMBIES EVERYWHERE.

THANK YOU.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombies shooting guns.

ROFLMFAO.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

This game doesn't look very good. 

I do not thank you, Capcom.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

RE is long gone. They smashed it up real good and turned it into something that shooters fans like.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombies started shooting guns back in the 80s.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Zombies started shooting guns back in the 80s.


Then those aren't real zombies.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Romero would beg to differ.

I think he knows more than you.

Not that that's hard to do...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Romero would beg to differ.
> 
> I think he knows more than you.
> 
> Not that that's hard to do...


I don't care. Zombies don't shoot bullets at you.

Deal with it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

**Neo-Umbrella**

Homer Simpson: DOH!

Trailer's cool. Like I thought Ada isn't the main antagonist, good. And the trailer implied that Ada Wong's clone exists. The B.O.W's look pretty gruesome, hopefully they'll be fun to fight against. Plenty of Zombies too.

I lost all hope of any sort of tension or mood being built though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Neo-Umbrella**
> 
> Homer Simpson: DOH!


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I don't care. Zombies don't shoot bullets at you.
> 
> Deal with it.



They're not zombies, they are B.O.W's.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 4, 2012)

yeahh....no.

I'll stick to DD being Capcoms best game this year thank you very much.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

The World said:


> They're not zombies, they are B.O.W's.


BOWs are hunters, lickers, Tyrant, Nemesis, artificially created creatures.

Those things are clearly zombies with guns.


----------



## Helix (Jun 4, 2012)

As much as I am disgusted with the looks of this so far, I am still going to buy it sadly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

How can there be 600 people working on this game when it looks worse than Halo 4 which has only 200 people working on it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i don't get what's so bad about the new trailer..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> i don't get what's so bad about the new trailer..



Mainly the abandonment of any pretense that this is a survival horror game.... I'm just done with it.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How can there be 600 people working on this game when it looks worse than Halo 4 which has only 200 people working on it?



Epic Mickey 2 has over 700 hundred and looks worse than both, quality over quantity obviously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Mainly the abandonment of any pretense that this is a survival horror game.... I'm just done with it.



that was over 3-4 games ago.. i don't understand why people are still salty about it..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> that was over 3-4 games ago.. i don't understand why people are still salty about it..



Because it still sucks. 

Also, RE4 was, in fact, attempting to be scary and atmospheric. 

Like I said in the E3 thread, Mikami turning his back on Capcom makes that much more sense with each ridiculous RE games they crap out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Because it still sucks.
> 
> Also, RE4 was, in fact, attempting to be scary and atmospheric.
> 
> Like I said in the E3 thread, Mikami turning his back on Capcom makes that much more sense with each ridiculous RE games they crap out.



you can't expect them to return to what the original series was all about.. so really, might as well enjoy it for what it is... i am pissed at Capcom for other stuff anyways..


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2012)

Well after seeing that trailer, I am kind of disappointed that they won't be going back a little to show some nice horror elements, but GOT DAMN those action segments look almost ridiculous(good that is). Like the best stuff that will happen at the end of a console generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Horror Elements or not... This game looks great


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Mainly the abandonment of any pretense that this is a survival horror game.... I'm just done with it.



Welcome to ten years ago.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Then again, the gameplay is the second half of Leon's story and the second half of RE games ALWAYS lost their horror elements, even when it was "horror."

The second half is usually when it got more sci-fi.

And even then, it still had zombies.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2012)

Leon has swimming elements, literally welcome to 10 years with Dante swimming in DMC. 

But this time you're a normal guy and there are zombies in the water. 

Let's hope they bring back the Great White.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Neptune return would be EPIC.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching the demo and trailers I can't help but feel something is "off" with this game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Corran said:


> Watching the demo and trailers I can't help but feel something is "off" with this game



It sucks. 

You're feeling suck waves.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It feels off because it stopped sucking as much as RE4 and 5.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

ITT: George is always Furious


And RE4 never sucked, it was always cheesy goodness.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

RE4 was excellent... until they had Mexicans.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> you can't expect them to return to what the original series was all about.. so really, *might as well enjoy it for what it is*...



This is the exact sort of attitude that makes sure this industry stays brimming with safe, samey garbage. People complain and then buy the crap anyway.

I will not enjoy this. Rather I will rage.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

RE 4 and 5 were both excellent, and RE6 will be even better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't get what's so bad about the trailer. Looks good to me. RE has left the old boring gameplay behind a long time ago. Why people want it back is beyond me.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

I think people just want the game to be totally survival horror, I don't know anyone who wants the tank controls and terrible camera back.

You know, besides people with brain damage.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think people know what made RE "survival horror" in the first place.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I don't get what's so bad about the trailer. Looks good to me.



Yeah most everything looks good to you. *shrugs* 

And its not the old gameplay people want back. Its pacing and atmosphere that I want. RE4 had plenty. This trailer has neither. Its just a long string of nonsensical explosions.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Destructed city in RE2 and RE3 and fast-paced action sequences in REC:V and RE4
>SO AMAZING

>Destructed city and fast-paced action sequences in RE6
>WHY ARE YOU RUINING THE SERIES?! IT WAS PERFECT!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Destructed city in RE2 and RE3 and fast-paced action sequences in REC:V and RE4
> >SO AMAZING
> 
> >Destructed city and fast-paced action sequences in RE6
> >WHY ARE YOU RUINING THE SERIES?! IT WAS PERFECT!



Destructed city?  

Lets play a game, idiot. 

Point me to these "fast-paced action sequences" in RE4 and I'll carefully explain to you how the pacing between that scene made it effective.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Running from two boulders
>Running from a GIANT ROBOT
>Krauser knife-fight QTE

Should I go on?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah most everything looks good to you. *shrugs*
> 
> And its not the old gameplay people want back. Its pacing and atmosphere that I want. RE4 had plenty. This trailer has neither. Its just a long string of nonsensical explosions.



Yeah lots of badass shit was shown today. Sorry I don't think everything looks like shit 

You are judging one E3 demo and basing the whole game on that? What about the crazy fights in 4? When you are running away from the big fucking statue, or the crazy el gante fight, or napolion becoming that big monster? I mean there were plenty of "OMFG RUN" moments. That's same thing RE6 did only you moved better...much better. 

Oh and Atmosphere? Can't base it off one trailer home slice, that's retarded. It looked pretty good to me, dark, crazy walking dead around, lots of fire. Looked like RE2 if it was made now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"WHY IS THERE NOT AS MUCH FIRE AND DESTRUCTION AS THERE WAS IN RACCOON CITY? WAAAAAAAH WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"WHY AM I NOT RUNNING FROM MORE TENTACLE MONSTERS, BOULDERS, AND ROBOTS? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"

Way to go, Esua.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Running from two boulders



There was a considerable moments of silence before those scenes. Me and Mikami call this pacing. 



> >Running from a GIANT ROBOT



Again, it did not *just* happen. There was moments that built up to the action scene.



> >Krauser knife-fight QTE



You mean the cutscene? Cause' that was a cutscene.



> Should I go on?



Please do. I'm trying to prove a point here and it seems to be going over your head. I'm not saying that RE4 didn't have aciton sequences. I'm saying that it didn't have nothing but action sequences in a long unbroken string. At no point did you grenade a group of granados, IMMEDIATELY run from a long string of explosions from a hollywood set and IMMEDIATELY go into a helicopter. Nothing like that ever happens. Heck, *in RE5* nothing quite like that ever happens. Its overload.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah lots of badass shit was shown today. Sorry I don't think everything looks like shit



Apology accepted. 



> You are judging one E3 demo and basing the whole game on that? What about the crazy fights in 4? When you are running away from the big fucking statue, or the crazy el gante fight, or napolion becoming that big monster? I mean there were plenty of "OMFG RUN" moments. That's same thing RE6 did only you moved better...much better.



See my demolition of Krory's post. 

Or look up the term pacing.



> Oh and Atmosphere? *Can't base it off one trailer home slice*.



WTF? Of course you can.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

So now that we have the tech to create such cinematic scenes with a lot of flare, they shouldn't do that? The pacing in a lot of these demos are also cut. Like the Tomb Raider one was obviously cut in a few pieces. Same with RE6 probably. They want to show a "BOOM" trailer, lots of crazyness, get you eager to watch. The slow pace gameplay is probably still there. Even Uncharted didn't have cinematic moments back to back to back. It took breaks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basing a demo scene vs a whole game = sad. Stop, you are better then this. 

And no, you can not. Seeing as you will be in a lot of different areas playing as three different characters. No, you can't base the whole game's atmosphere on just that one demo. Lolz.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

RE6 sucks, I can't run from giant robots.

But at least they still have military guys with guns like in RE4.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So now that we have the tech to create such cinematic scenes with a lot of flare, they shouldn't do that?



... Probably not if your intention is to set a tone of fear. 

And for all of the fanboys constant remarks about the survival horror angle not being true anymore, Capcom will still claim these games are meant to scare you in a heart beat. 



> The pacing in a lot of these demos are also cut. Like the Tomb Raider one was obviously cut in a few pieces. Same with RE6 probably.Didn't look cut to me at all.



Maybe I need to watch it again, but I'm pretty sure that wasn't cut. It all flowed like it was a single act in the gameplay. 



> The slow pace gameplay is probably still there.



I hope you're right. Until I play it I have to go on what I see. And what I see is more RE5 garbage. 



> Even Uncharted didn't have cinematic moments back to back to back. It took breaks.



Of course it did. Uncharted is made by people who know what they're doing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ... Probably not if your intention is to set a tone of fear.
> 
> And for all of the fanboys constant remarks about the survival horror angle not being true anymore, Capcom will still claim these games are meant to scare you in a heart beat.
> 
> ...


They said the original Resident Evil's were to set fear. I just laughed. Do I win? 


A lot of time the demos are cut short to show a quick gameplay. Instead of call of duty "In the interest of saving time" they just create short demos.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> They said the original Resident Evil's were to set fear. I just laughed. Do I win?



No you don't win. 

Whether it was personally scary to you or not there were elements and nuances in place that made it clear that this is supposed to be scary. RE5 and seemingly RE6 abandons this completely and they still claim its survival horror.




> A lot of time the demos are cut short to show a quick gameplay.



Watched the trailer again. There was *one* cut in between him jumping onto the freeway of zombies and the plane crashing into the freeway setting off the ridiculous explosion. In that one cut much didn't seem to change at all. Sorry, the game has poor pacing.

But anyway, that is my piece. Like what you wanna like. I'll be sitting in the shadows mean-mugging this game for existing.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

When are you not mean mugging

NAME CHANGE


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George is now that kid you said he knew everything about Prototype 2 because he saw a few trailers.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> When are you not mean mugging



When I visit your mom! 



Krory said:


> Furious George is now that kid you said he knew everything about Prototype 2 because he saw a few trailers.



I'm that kid that visits your mom!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> No you don't win.
> 
> Whether it was personally scary to you or not there were elements and nuances in place that made it clear that this is supposed to be scary. RE5 and seemingly RE6 abandons this completely and they still claim its survival horror.
> 
> ...



Still got horror elements such as fucking zombies trying to eat your face. That's horror. And surviving, well trying to survive them zombies eating your face. So taking the two words, capcom ain't lying. 

Also like I said, sometimes they make the demo short, on purpose, to show a lot of crazy shit in a small amount of time. Or they take the scene out completely in the final game > look at Ghost Recon from last year.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyways Leon = Survival Horror

Chris = punching boulders herpa derp Action Horror

Jake = Falcon fisting zombies in the balls and breaking limbs off and beating them to death with it. Death times 2

Jake = Grim Reaper + flipping the bird to Chris = best character Capcom ever came up with.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Still got horror elements such as fucking zombies trying to eat your face. That's horror. And surviving, well trying to survive them zombies eating your face. So taking the two words, capcom ain't lying.



Problem there is they don't just claim that it is survival horror (and if we were to take your simple understanding of the genre serious than Gears of War is also "survival horror")... they take it a step further and claim its supposed to actively scare you. Capcom either lies like a Persian rug or has completely lost the concept of creating fear.



> Also like I said, sometimes they make the demo short, on purpose, to show a lot of crazy shit in a small amount of time. Or they take the scene out completely in the final game > look at Ghost Recon from last year.



And like I said there is one cut in that demo and it was an insignificant one. What's the point of repeating yourself?

And for the "taking it out of the game completely" bit... that's supposition. No point in dealing in that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Problem there is they don't just claim that it is survival horror (and if we were to take your simple understanding of the genre serious than Gears of War is also "survival horror")... they take it a step further and claim its supposed to actively scare you. Capcom either lies like a Persian rug or has completely lost the concept of creating fear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fear can also mean tense. When you got twenty or thirty zombies chasing you it can become a tense moment, in which case it works. Like Dead Space never makes me "Scared" but it sure as hell makes me "tense" at times. RE6 can do the same. Again basing it off a 5 minute demo, silly goose. 

And like I said my friend, my silly friend, the footage might be longer or different when the full game comes out. You won't know, cause it's not done yet. That can just be one set piece even. THen you have 50 minutues of walking around in a creepy hallway taking out zombies. Ok? We don't know. Guess we will see. Till then go back in your corner and be a mean mugger


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Fear can also mean tense. When you got twenty or thirty zombies chasing you it can become a tense moment, in which case it works. Like Dead Space never makes me "Scared" but it sure as hell makes me "tense" at times. RE6 can do the same. Again basing it off a 5 minute demo, silly goose.



Agreed. but....

RE4 was tense. You get that feeling from just watching someone play the game. 

RE6 as far as we've seen is not tense, you don't get tension from that trailer.

And enough with this "just a demo" nonsense. If I am not allowed to get impressions for the overall feel of a demo that is, big shocker here, created for the sole purpose of giving me an impression for the game.... where else am I supposed to get it from?



> And like I said my friend, my silly friend, the footage might be longer or different when the full game comes out.



Supposition. 



> You won't know, cause it's not done yet. That can just be one set piece even. THen you have 50 minutues of walking around in a creepy hallway taking out zombies. Ok? We don't know. Guess we will see.



I find it hilarious that when someone is giving nothing but positive feedback off of a demo no one wigs out and says "you have to play the whole game, silly!" but heaven forbid you have something negative to say about it. 



> Till then go back in your corner and be a mean mugger



MAYBE I WILL!


----------



## DedValve (Jun 5, 2012)

lol survival/horror isn't a game where the goal is to "survive the horror" that coin was termed by Japanese men so the real meaning of what they where saying was probably lost in translation as always (especially giving Resident Evils track record of horrible translation). 

Is the game a non-linear, maze like environment that twists and binds? 
Does it encourage exploration?
Does the combat revolve around the "high risk/low reward" system?
Are the enemies a focal part of the gameplay or do they simply serve as obstacles?
Are there an abundance of puzzles to keep the gameplay slow, tension high and atmosphere intact?

The answers to those questions determines if it's survival/horror or not. RE4/5 and 6 are not horror for this very reason. *puts on shades* Dedvalve out bitches.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

^

I...huh....I couldn't have said it better myself actually.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Agreed. but....
> 
> RE4 was tense. You get that feeling from just watching someone play the game.
> 
> ...


RE4 had tense part...the whole game was not tense. And again tense parts meaning maybe what we saw wasn't a tense part 

And I have negatives of what I've seen. Aiming seems bit off, the animations of him jumping back seem weird as heck too. Also the graphics seems only little bit better then RE5. 

Don't think it looks perfect at all, just excited to play a real Resident Evil. Especially after that horrible piece of shit Raccoon City.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Today I appreciated more what REvelations did.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

^Hell yeah.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Don't think it looks perfect at all, just excited to play a real Resident Evil.



get

the

fuck

out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The closest to a real Resident Evil game lately from Capcom is REvelations.. real talk.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to Jake punch all of you in the face


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> I want to Jake punch all of you in the face


 We also love you World


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> get
> 
> the
> 
> ...


What the fuck? Tell me you liked Resident Evil Raccoon City? 

Oh and I like Revelations. I didn't mean to skip it. Meant like real RE on consoles. Been awhile.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

No, I didn't. The last real Resident Evil was CVX

3.5 was the natural expansion.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

The scariest thing about survival horror is when people think it was coined by RE.

And CVX was just as less a "real RE" than RE4.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

RE created the genre.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

I think we are all getting off-topic here! Allow me to bring it back. 

Resident Evil 6 looks terrible and its a dark day for the series when not even the classic zombies can change that. 

I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

I hear a lot of people complaining about the QTE's, but haven't there been QTE's since RE4?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> And CVX was just as less a "real RE" than RE4.



that's bullshit and you know it

tell me then, what's a real RE?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I hear a lot of people complaining about the QTE's, but haven't there been QTE's since RE4?



Yeah, and most of those people didn't like it there either.  

Though QTE's is probably the least of this series' problems now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> that's bullshit and you know it
> 
> tell me then, what's a real RE?



Half and half cheap "horror" and science-fiction.

CVX was mostly science fiction.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

It's funny when fans can't appreciate most of the games in the series.

I even give RE0 a pass


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

The only games that deserve passes are the two Outbreak games.

Which is ironic because the genius that did those did this amazing RE6 title. <3


----------



## DedValve (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> RE created the genre.



Nah, alone in the dark/Sweet Home did that. RE just gave it a name and made the genre popular.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

Capcom...

just take my money. Definitely get RE6 which says something because I dislike horror survival games. I have a weak heart. lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> No, I didn't. The last real Resident Evil was CVX
> 
> 3.5 was the natural expansion.



Hated CVX and 3. In the old style only one I actually liked was 2 and somewhat Zero. But that one was so short and easy that I'd just give it a pass over liking it. RE4 was better then them all though. True story.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2012)

Leon Kennedy + Ada Wong means I am in.  The two most interesting characters in the franchise are back.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>"Two most interesting."
>Included the purposeless cardboard cutout that is Ada
>Doesn't include Claire


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2012)

You will all be burned like in RE5! And I will be here...to say I told you all so!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

It doesn't have Sheva. Or Super-Human Ninja Jill.

That's already an improvement.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> *It doesn't have Sheva. Or Super-Human Ninja Jill.*
> 
> That's already an improvement.



Thats what you think...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Hated CVX and 3. In the old style only one I actually liked was 2 and somewhat Zero. But that one was so short and easy that I'd just give it a pass over liking it. RE4 was better then them all though. True story.



You obviously skipped REmake


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You will all be burned like in RE5! And I will be here...to say I told you all so!


I hope not.  I thought Resident Evil 5 was a disaster.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2012)

A little too much close combat in Chris' segments. Although the knife being incorporated into the melee attacks is pretty cool.

Anyway, for what it is, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

So I missed it before but GT had an interview with Miguel Corti that showed off some Jake Muller gameplay.

As anticipated, a focus of Jake's gameplay is he can do serious hand-to-hand combat and fuck shit up. The rep said the focus is that they wanted different "survival horror elements" in each of the three campaigns. Leon's is obviously the city-scape overrun with zombies.

Jake's is the "Nemesis" style gameplay. The giant creature we saw with that strange robot arm will be a constant presence (sounds like he calls it Ustinact or something) in Jake's game that you have to slow down or run from for most of his story.

There are classic "power" weapons about but he also claims in this you do have to ration your ammo (it's hard to tell if he means in general or just in Jake's game), that you won't be able to just shoot wildly and hope you hit something.

The whole three character thing came from because people on the dev team all had very different ideas of where to take the game, so they decided to do all of them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Also, Helena can do the dual-wield like Leon.

Chris and Piers are better with sniper weapons.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like REvelations where Jill was best with Machine guns and pistols, while Chris is best with shotguns and pistols/or Sniper Rifles, I forget.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

I like that Jake's badassness is balanced by being constantly chased by an unbeatable monster.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

They said Puzzles are back


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder if they'll mention Alex Wesker.

Nice dangling plot thread from RE5.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

G4 guy complained because in the Leon demo he played, there was very, very little ammo so he had to resort to pistol whipping and such, and because there were too many enemies around so he had to keep turning quickly so he was "just seeing blurs" instead of being able to engage in the scenery.

Also complained about there being nothing to do in the beginning because it was a darkened house with balconies and chandeliers and such (it was a ballroom), but there was nothing to do but enjoy the atmosphere... which he makes sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> G4 guy complained because in the Leon demo he played, there was very, very little ammo so he had to resort to pistol whipping and such, and because there were too many enemies around so he had to keep turning quickly so he was "just seeing blurs" instead of being able to engage in the scenery.



This right here I can understand. This game isn't a survival horror game, it's a fucking action game. So I can see how not having much ammo and a shit ton of enemies I'm assuming you have to kill can seem like bad game design.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Except they already said Leon's is supposed to be more the survival horror side. It was said six or seven times at E3 and even the demo they showed at E3 shows how you can, and SHOULD, run through zombies when you can. They left more enemies alive than they killed.

Leon's was supposed to be survival horror.

Chris' was action.

Jake's was supposed to be more... seems about panic.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except they already said Leon's is supposed to be more the survival horror side. It was said six or seven times at E3 and even the demo they showed at E3 shows how you can, and SHOULD, run through zombies when you can. They left more enemies alive than they killed.
> 
> Leon's was supposed to be survival horror.



HA!

Yeah I'll believe that when I see it. 

I see how they're trying to make it a little like survival horror, what with the silent moments and all, but it's all just bullshit to me. Both you and the enemies are fast and agile, and combat is still encouraged a lot more than it's not.

Seeing as how these were just small sections of the game, those thoughts of mine aren't final, but after getting burned by RE5, like I said before, I ain't believing shit until I see it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except they already said Leon's is supposed to be more the survival horror side. It was said six or seven times at E3 and even the demo they showed at E3 shows how you can, and SHOULD, run through zombies when you can. They left more enemies alive than they killed.
> 
> Leon's was supposed to be survival horror.
> 
> ...


There is no more survivor horror in RE games. Deal with it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2012)

Wesker's side will be about learning to love.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> HA!
> 
> Yeah I'll believe that when I see it.



Could you make up your mind?  You keep flip-flopping.




> I see how they're trying to make it a little like survival horror, what with the silent moments and all, but it's all just bullshit to me. Both you and the enemies are fast and agile, and *combat is still encouraged a lot more than it's not.*



Except in Jake's.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I love how all of the HUDs are completely different.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Capcom-Unity stream, the guy playing said that really in all three campaigns he has found that it's very easy to run out of ammo if you don't properly utilize things like melee or just being conservative.

AND NOW THEY HAVE TO TELL US ABOUT SKILLS/SKILL POINTS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Ooooh. Ustanak can change his mechanical arms. 

And the HUD can be turned off.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

In the Q&A everyone asked about Jill and Claire and they didn't really say no, just said that they're not done making announcements really so let's wait and see what happens.

PLEASE, PLEASE CLAIRE. PLEASE?

They're saying a "straight run through" (no exploration) is about 7 to 8 hours per character.

Co-op also has different views as well (you'll see stuff as Leon that you won't see is Helena and vice-versa) and this includes camera (Jake and Sherry when leaping out the window to evade the Ustanak. As Jake you have the view of the Ustanak jumping at you, whereas the Sherry player will have the viewpoint of hanging on the rope she reaches and watching the Ustanak jumping after Jake).

Skills they touched upon, which were obvious. You use skill points you find in game and you can purchase skills for characters and attach them and essentially create your own version of each character. You can add skills to increase your firepower if you want to blaze through, or add skills for durability.

And there definitely will be a PC version and there will be special content for it, but they're focusing on getting the console version out first.

There are puzzles. Claim there are tricky puzzles, they directly say they're like RE1, 2 and 3.

They said they put a lot of effort into Mercenaries to make it much more robust (and as we all already know it's playable from the start).

Helena is a special agent (but not the same kind of special agent as Leon and Sherry) and Leon is kind of untrustworthy of her because his tendency of getting manipulated (by Ada). And if you saw the trailer, you know about her sister Debra and something happens to her.

They won't talk about Ada Wong.

No demo if you don't get D'sD (for now).

And there will be a lot more modes and extra content than just Mercenaries.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Claire we want damn it lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

And four-player co-op.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

They don't want to talk about Ada Wong? they don't have to.. we already know what is going on with her.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2012)

I am so hyped. I want it naow!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

It is sounding much better than I anticipated. I mean, I was psyched for the game but everything's sounding so much better. Limited ammo, the Nemesis segments for Jake (which were the only good thing about Jill aside from Nemesis himself being a push-over), and the atmosphere for Leon.

It was also said the demo they showed for Leon was chosen because of its action, that his game is indeed much more atmospheric. They just wanted to demonstrate some more of the interactive cinematic sequences (such as running away from the explosions, which you actually do).

If Claire is announced to be in the game - even a cameo or Mercenaries - then GOTY right here.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Tentacle Nemesis a pushover? Nope 

Jill has to save Chris and Claire has to save Leon, it's the only way this game will WORK!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Dude, you got contextuals against Nemesis several times to avoid him. That's no fun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Tentacle Nemesis a pushover? Nope
> 
> Jill has to save Chris and Claire has to save Leon, it's the only way this game will WORK!



This!...THIS!

*T*
*H*
*I*
*S*


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

CONFIRMED: Claire Redfield single-handedly takes down Neo-Umbrella, mutilated the Ustanak and brings world peace and ends world hunger and poverty.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

And Steve is growing out of her back as a tumor.

RE7!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Alyson Court is still saying (as of May 30th) that if Claire is in RE6, then she's not being voiced by her (as in no one has told her).


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Could you make up your mind?  You keep flip-flopping.



When did I flip-flop?

If you're talking about something I said a long time ago that contradicts what I'm saying now, then hey, what can I say, views change.



> Except in Jake's.



I thought Jake's was supposed to be the most combat/spectacle heavy campaign of the game.



Krory said:


> It is sounding much better than I anticipated. I mean, I was psyched for the game but everything's sounding so much better. Limited ammo, the Nemesis segments for Jake (which were the only good thing about Jill aside from Nemesis himself being a push-over), and the atmosphere for Leon.



I hope Jake's run-in's with the Ustanak amount to more than just Crash Bandicoot style chase sequences.



> It was also said the demo they showed for Leon was chosen because of its action, that his game is indeed much more atmospheric. They just wanted to demonstrate some more of the interactive cinematic sequences (such as running away from the explosions, which you actually do).



Despite what little faith I have of any part of this game being scary, I really do hope this is true and that it's pulled off well. I'm hoping it's at the very least on the level of RE4. That game had great atmosphere and a good amount of creepy moments.



Krory said:


> In the Q&A everyone asked about Jill and Claire and they didn't really say no, just said that they're not done making announcements really so let's wait and see what happens.



I'm hoping for at least a cameo or a mention here or there. I find it kind of odd that both Chris and Sherry are going through tough times right now and neither Jill or Claire are there to help see them through it. Especially Jill, where the fuck is she?



> They're saying a "straight run through" (no exploration) is about 7 to 8 hours per character.



Really really hope this is accurate.



> There are puzzles. Claim there are tricky puzzles, they directly say they're like RE1, 2 and 3.



Also really really hope this is accurate. The puzzles in 4 and 5 were shit. I really miss those over-the-top cryptic puzzles, regardless of the fact that them being there made no sense.



The World said:


> Tentacle Nemesis a pushover? Nope
> 
> Jill has to save Chris and *Ada* has to save Leon, it's the only way this game will WORK!



Fix'd it for ya


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Chris' is the most combat-heavy.

He deals the most with people shooting at you and enemies that mutate.

Though Jake's is more combat-heavy than Leon's.

I'm interested in how the four-player co-op thing will work.

I would also love to kill Ada.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> I would also love to kill Ada.



Well if that's Ada's clone, you might just get your wish


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2012)

How the fuck does this site keep sending me back here when I click on a thread directly above or below this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory I dunno how can you be hype about this game. this game so far is a skip but because I am a huge RE fan I might buy it..


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2012)

My friend is super pissed at me. I promised  him the demo code but it turns out the demo is only available through Dragons Dogma main menu meaning he couldn't play it anyways. I responded by ripping the last page in the book (which had the code) and putting it in the shredder "well that's that I guess"


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Krory I dunno how can you be hype about this game. this game so far is a skip but because I am a huge RE fan I might buy it..



Because the game might actually be FUN for once.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because the game might actually be FUN for once.


 I have my fingers crossed...


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, lol at one of the Capcom Unity streams.

The Sherry AI kept messing with the guy playing.  He was trying to do CQC with Jake to do combos and counters, but she kept headshotting the guys so it was like "Okay, I'm going to try and piledrive this g-DAMN IT, SHERRY!!! STOP DOING STUFF!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn, this game will probably be fucking huge if Capcom delivers. Sweet.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 8, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with this game.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2012)

Now I'm curious, games like Resident Evil 5 spend around 50 million just to produce. Going by the pretty massive scope of RE6 I'm really curious to see how much their pouring into this title. I don't know how much it takes to develop CoD games but RE6 may very well be the most expensive game to date.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

No game will be as expensive as The Old Republic. It was estimated to be between 150-200 million.]

And in late May of 2008, Capcom CEO estimated it was up to around 20 million dollars in cost (2 billion yen) for RE5.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> No game will be as expensive as The Old Republic. It was estimated to be between 150-200 million.]



That's fucking hilarious for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

No, no.

Trust me, they are the right reasons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2012)

How much of that shit went to voice acting? Because that's integral to a MMO's quality. If every fucker in the game has a voice. THAT'S what's important.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, there's probably something like two hundred VAs. It's ridiculous. Nice in theory, idiotic in practice.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

Didn't they have like 2.5 mil-3 million subscribers though in the first month? So they at least broke even on development costs. I know they dropped down to about 1.5 mill subscribers now, but they should still be making bank.

RE maintitle games always seem to make bank for Capcom.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

They capped at about 1.5 million, actually, if I recall.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Just for those who missed it...

Carla Radames is officially NOT an Ada Wong clone. She's someone who is supposedly involved with Neo-Umbrella. Her picture was featured in the file that Ada Wong was reading up on in the new trailer we saw at E3.



And the official picture/render for Ada Wong:


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> And the official picture/render for Ada Wong:



Hot damn....

No wonder Leon tries to protect her ass from Chris.

EDIT: Sup with the big ass crossbow though?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2012)

She doesn't even look Asian anymore. 

But who cares, she looks hawt.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

She barely looked Asian to begin with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks like the same thing that happened to Jill happened to Ada.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sup with the big ass crossbow though?



In Resident Evil 4, her signature weapon in Separate Ways was a crossbow with explosive bolts. She clearly just got a new model. She likes 'em big, y'see.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just for those who missed it...
> 
> Carla Radames is officially NOT an Ada Wong clone. She's someone who is supposedly involved with Neo-Umbrella. Her picture was featured in the file that Ada Wong was reading up on in the new trailer we saw at E3.
> 
> ...



  man this damn game ....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> And the official picture/render for Ada Wong:



Well, its weird as fuck that she doesn't even look asian anymore (Capcom, do you even asian?) but shit, she stills looks good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

I still say she barely looked Asian before, unless all you need to look Asian is very slightly slanted eyes. Which she still has.

But what do I know, I'm a genius.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still say she barely looked Asian before, unless all you need to look Asian is very slightly slanted eyes. Which she still has.
> 
> But what do I know, I'm a genius.



This is less about her looking not exactly Asian and more about Capcom not being too consistent with the protagonist's facial structures lately. At least when the franchised reached a comfort zone in terms of graphical power. Jill's face changed like 3 times in the last few years .


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Then it's a nonsensical and inane point.

Gotchya.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2012)

If you choose it to be. I happen to like some consistency, is all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Then you should've gotten out of RE long ago - they've never been consistent in characters. The closest is Claire and even that was barely.

But I meant more the "LOL NOT ASIAN" idiocy that was never there in the first place.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2012)

What's even more idiotic is you making a fuss about people making a fuss over it

I only pointed it out before because in RE4 she barely looked Asian and now she doesn't look Asian at all. I mean she is suppose to be of Chinese descent. 

And people are right to make a fuss over character inconsistency with remodeling Jill and Chris' face like 1000 times over.

But whatever, it's lolResidentEvil so who cares anyway right.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

I just think it's humorous that people spend fifteen years complaining about something that's become a staple of the game that I know some people come to look forward to. Every new title, it's a game of, "Let's see what every character looks like now!" because every single time they look different. It's even funnier when it's a fact people point out that has been true since the beginning.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2012)

As long as they're consistent with datass, let them make a supposed Asian German.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

"Datass" ain't got nothin' on Claire.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2012)

That's who that was more aimed at my good man.

No one owns that title in RE more than Ms. Redfield.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Well then, I'm glad we are on the same page.

Though now I'm thinking again about how disappointing it will be if Claire doesn't pop up in RE6.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just for those who missed it...
> 
> Carla Radames is officially NOT an Ada Wong clone. She's someone who is supposedly involved with Neo-Umbrella. Her picture was featured in the file that Ada Wong was reading up on in the new trailer we saw at E3.
> 
> ...



Hot damn indeed Ada gets better with age. I don't get the complaints she looks like i thought Ada would look on this engine. It's not like a Jill scenario where she looks nothing like her previous incarnation every time she appears in a game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2012)

Fans have been clamoring for Claire and/or Jill since Nemesis/Code Veronica...and they just keep using Chris and Leon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Jill at least popped up in RE5 (vital appearance, Mercenaries character, and main character of a DLC), then she was a star in Revelations. Even Barry and Rebecca got into Mercenaries mode in RE5. It wasn't until the Mercenaries 3DS that Claire popped up, aside from that mediocre Degeneration film.

Though personally the more I look at it, I'm taking more a liking to Helena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

so when will we play the demo? i am asking this question for those who were sane enough not to buy Dragon's Dogma..


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

No time soon.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2012)

Poor Steve


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve had it comin'.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 10, 2012)

Clair must be secretly kicking zombie ass somewhere else in the world.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2012)

Nope, Claire is locked away in some nuclear bunker like one of those nerds preparing for the end of the world.

She got everything ready, her flashlight, her shotgun, her tampons, her vibrator with rechargeable batteries, her Depends diapers, dat ass.

Yup everything ready for the zombie apocalypse. True story too, she will be in movie that takes place between RE5 and 6.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if it was mentioned already but apparently, you will no longer buy weapons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not sure if it was mentioned already but apparently, you will no longer buy weapons.



Well, at least that. Never was much of a fan of that, even in an action Resident Evil.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

'tis one of several things more reminiscent of 'ze older games.

Supposedly.


----------



## Chaelius (Jun 11, 2012)

I liked Leon's gameplay, like the little touches in the HUD changes, Chris' and Cole's scenarios still look like shit. 

Also that Helena has a rocking body.




Krory said:


> I'm not sure if it was mentioned already but apparently, you will no longer buy weapons.



Buying weapons without the Merchant was shit anyways.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Clair must be secretly kicking zombie ass somewhere else in the world.



Didn't they confirm that she retired after everything that went on in RE5?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm totally looking forward to Jake's gameplay because he's vastly entertaining in his speech and it will be fun beating people up with my fists only to get one-shotted by Nemesis 2.0.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2012)

Two more gameplay vids came out today:

[YOUTUBE]q2i1TsvClEg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]y2hGr_HO5aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn this game is gorgeous, shit bleeds HD, 2560 x 1600 resolution here I cum  Or 1080p on my consoles 

This reminds me of beautiful end of gen stuff like The Last of Us or possibly next gen like Watch Dogs.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2012)

That HUD is kinda funky, but I will probably get used to it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2012)

Leon not asking whether she has been bitten or not when she was all covered in blood is really n00by on his part.  The dad is also infected im sure of it.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

The World said:


> That HUD is kinda funky, but I will probably get used to it.



I don't mind it. I like how it pops up, though. The one thing I don't like is the pointer always telling you where to head next. This is Resident Evil, not some open world sandbox title. It's not like anyone is actually going to get lost.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2012)

If there is no disable to that feature I will be pretty pissed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I don't mind it. I like how it pops up, though. The one thing I don't like is the pointer always telling you where to head next. This is Resident Evil, not some open world sandbox title. It's not like anyone is actually going to get lost.



Very true, its like its discouraging you from wandering around places to look for stuff. I don't need a constant reminder of where I need to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2012)

so...you are saying they added a silent navi hm?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2012)

Chinese Zombies, this'll be amusing


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Didn't they confirm that she retired after everything that went on in RE5?



How can she retire? I mean she always kinda just ended up surrounded in an outbreak, didn't she?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> How can she retire? I mean she always kinda just ended up surrounded in an outbreak, didn't she?



She's going to stay put, in that building, and _never leave_. If an outbreak actually occurs there, she'll just top herself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2012)

Man how stupid where those two guys in the game in that second video? They did not see or hear those zombies coming up behind them? No wonder the zombie outbreaks happens in that world so many freaking times.


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2012)

You know, Ded Valve, if you're going to try and take credit for the demo leak at least try to get your information correct.

There's no evidence of Ada being disc-locked content since the game coding gives evidence of it as being an in-game unlockable. And there is no Sheva. "SHEBA" is an abbreviation. Hence why it's the only "name" suddenly that's in capitals in that section, and the only name not properly localized. Because it's not the name.

Get a clue, pl0x.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, Ded Valve, if you're going to try and take credit for the demo leak at least try to get your information correct.
> 
> There's no evidence of Ada being disc-locked content since the game coding gives evidence of it as being an in-game unlockable. And there is no Sheva. "SHEBA" is an abbreviation. Hence why it's the only "name" suddenly that's in capitals in that section, and the only name not properly localized. Because it's not the name.
> 
> Get a clue, pl0x.



Krory are you stalking me? I feel all warm inside 

Also if this was on neo I said she is most likely disc locked, unless this was on another forum I'm not aware of (I don't think I posted in the Ada forum on Capcom Unity...I think).

EDIT: It's good to know that your alive, you haven't posted in awhile.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2012)

What if Capcom disc-locked all the endings?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What if Capcom disc-locked all the endings?



what if? You see how much promo they are doing for this game? I feel that it is now very probable.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 11, 2012)

Adas campaign will be dlc and she will unlock the ture ending.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Adas campaign will be dlc and she will unlock the ture ending.



Actually, they revealed today that she does indeed have her own campaign. From the video, she's completely alone, fights off seriously tough zombies in a dark underground stone-walled complex and collects items to unlock doors and stuff. Looks freakin' awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Adas campaign will be dlc and she will unlock the ture ending.



wtf is a "ture" ending?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf is a "ture" ending?



Play Dead Rising 1.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 1, 2012)

2 more fucking Months...


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder how many on-disc locked content are in this game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2012)

Agent Hunt = GOTYAY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't care so much for Agent Hunt but Ada's campaign looks pretty fucking cool. I can't help but feel that they're showing too much of the campaign though.

That said, Agent Hunt, cross campaign features, unannounced PvP mode and hopefully the usual Mercenary mode and 4 campaigns. This already is a pretty dynamic game even if Capcom decides to Jew it up and play the bullshit DLC game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2012)

Mercenary mode was indeed confirmed (and they've shown a gameplay video and some screenshots of it - a video of Chris fighting zombies in the Catacombs pre-order map).

Agent Hunt sounds awesome, and all four campaigns seem to feel very different (Leon's atmospheric slow gameplay, Chris' militaristic kill everything while watching your men get picked off by a giant invisible snake, Jake's you can't kill everything so don't even try just fucking run, and Ada's exploration-and-puzzle-based gameplay). And lol at everyone that thought Ada's campaign was DLC ("lulz fund it on da demo filez!121!"). But some of her puzzles, like the electrical circuit one, sound really fun.

Also the fact that each campaign (aside from Ada's) get their own unique weapons (and I want to use that assault rifle with the built-in grenade launcher... as well as the assault rifle with a bayonet), the crossplay, and the overall monster/boss design is vastly improved over the stupid shit seen in RE4 and RE5. Boss battles in general seem great (the new giant creature is a so superior to El Gigante and Ndesu, the invisible Yawn boss, the inside-out-bone-chainsaw-boss, Debra Harper AKA Spider Boss, and Ustanak...).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2012)

I liked plenty of bosses in 4, 5 and Revelations. There's always a stinker here and there but I usually like the art direction of them, especially Revelations since I personally like deep sea life. Can't say much about 6 except for the Ustanak and Deborah. Ustanak is a meh for me but Deborah is fucking out there.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

That last boss of Revelations in Raid mode, Oh god


Good times.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2012)

The giant enemies were awful, chainsawers were unimaginative. Benito Mendez was alright, but Verdugo was basically just a Xenomorph. U-3 was okay. Saddler and Salazar felt just too ridiculous. The Uroboros tentacle monsters were all idiotic. Irving's transformation was good. Wesker was just, "What the FUCK happened to you?"

Can't speak of Revelations but I like what I saw of the game.

Ustanak is nice and reminiscent of Nemesis, Debra is fucked-up. The new chainsaw boss makes them concept interesting (much like the one in Revelations did - forget his name). And INVISIBLE YAWN.

It's nice that there's not such a limitation of mutations for the J'avo like the limited Plaga. So far I believe there's eight or nine known mutations, most of which can be combined with each other, on top of the Chrysalid transformation that is possible. I like the new screamer zombies and the fat zombies. There's still a few enemies that I need to see more of, like the gas-spewer that instantly turns other people into zombies.

I'm curious if Carla will be mutating into anything. Or Simmons, for that matter.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Garradors were awesome 

Verdugo was also awesome and creative in the way you fight it

U-3 was what more boss fights should be like

Salazar was definitely ridiculous, but Saddler looked no different from the end boss fights this series has given us.

The bat bug monster while aesthetically idiotic was also creative in the way you dealt with it.

U-8 was recycled nonsense

All of Wesker's fights made no sense and were PIS contrived bullshit on Capcom.

Wesker should have had his fist through both Chris and Sheva's hearts before they could properly aim their guns

Revelations definitely has the feeling of the old RE games with the similar art direction of RE4


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2012)

Garradors were absolutely idiotic and Verdugo was far from "creative" - it was the same thing every RE5 boss did. "Oh look, all those conveniently placed items that just so happen to be the monster's weakness!" And was easily avoidable with all of the button-presses.

The only thing in RE4 with a real RE feel were the Regeneradors/Iron Maidens.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

So RE4 copied from RE5?

Seems legit

And Garradors were awesome because of both the environments they were placed in

Creepy small jailcell and then 2 of them in a tight corridor made for awesome moments.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't say it "copied" - I pointed out it did the same thing that people later criticized RE5 for. I see you still haven't gained any common sense.

And you mean an average-sized basement area with two bizarrely placed bells, and a pillar to circle around to avoid him easily enough? And the two in a larger corridor with two circular paths that, again, makes it easy to loop around and sneak behind them?

You also forgot the cage one that you can leave him in.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Or maybe RE5 was criticized for recycling the same elements from RE4

That seems to be your own personal criticisms, for which I would say


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, to be fair, it's not like some of Ustanak's fighting areas aren't filled with red, explosive barrels.

Then again, switching from all out praise to extreme malcontent simply because a game recycled from its predecessor is retarded. This as normal as it is in video game sequels.

That said, how about we all calm our vaginas and be cool for a change?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2012)

> That said, Agent Hunt, cross campaign features, unannounced PvP mode and hopefully the usual Mercenary mode and 4 campaigns. This already is a pretty dynamic game even if Capcom decides to Jew it up and play the bullshit DLC game.



I love the optimism. But what will you do if its revealed that 80% of those things that you mentioned are on-disc DLC?


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, to be fair, it's not like some of Ustanak's fighting areas aren't filled with red, explosive barrels.
> 
> Then again, switching from all out praise to extreme malcontent simply because a game recycled from its predecessor is retarded. This as normal as it is in video game sequels.
> 
> That said, how about we all calm our vaginas and be cool for a change?



There's sand in my vagina


----------



## Velocity (Aug 2, 2012)

Agent Hunt reminds me a lot of Invasions in Demon's Souls and Dark Souls. That's a pretty awesome mechanic, although I doubt I'll turn it on when I'm playing through the game for the first time.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Capcom taking ideas from great developers

Market it as Day 1 then Day 500 DLC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I love the optimism. But what will you do if its revealed that 80% of those things that you mentioned are on-disc DLC?



I won't do anything because it isn't? It's not about optimist in the slightest, If any of this shit is DLC, they would have said it the moment they announced it. That's how they work, that's how DLC announcements work. 

If I didn't knew better, I'd say this was a piss poor attempt at trolling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2012)

Im just saying though. Remember, this is Capcom we're talking about and they sure love baiting people with shiny and lovely presents and when you open it, you'll realized that its a trap and there's nothing inside but crap.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Garradors were absolutely idiotic and Verdugo was far from "creative" - it was the same thing every RE5 boss did. "Oh look, all those conveniently placed items that just so happen to be the monster's weakness!" And was easily avoidable with all of the button-presses.
> 
> The only thing in RE4 with a real RE feel were the Regeneradors/Iron Maidens.



I'm sorry Krory but are you...criticizing a video game for being a video game? 

I'm pretty sure I saw some conveniently placed barrels during Ustanak or whatever that thing is called in Jakes segment in the demo.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

There will _always_ be conveniently placed exploding barrels in video games, it's a classic mechanic that's never going to go out of fashion. It's practically tradition to have a boss that the player's weapons can't damage, forcing the player to attack the environment to damage said boss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Capcom taking ideas from great developers
> 
> Market it as Day 1 then Day 500 DLC






TerminaTHOR said:


> Im just saying though. Remember, this is Capcom we're talking about and they sure love baiting people with shiny and lovely presents and when you open it, you'll realized that its a trap and there's nothing inside but crap.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> There will _always_ be conveniently placed exploding barrels in video games, it's a classic mechanic that's never going to go out of fashion. It's practically tradition to have a boss that the player's weapons can't damage, forcing the player to attack the environment to damage said boss.



Exactly, boss battles have weaknesses. Some on their bodies (such as the conveniently glowing orange orbs in Lost Planet), some due to the environment (such as conveniently located weaknesses), almost every game  has it since it is a simple and effective technique that has been working since before Mario.


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2012)

Thus proving that the way of "handling" Verdugo is NOT "unique." Which is all I was saying if a single person here had even an ounce of common sense. 

Common Staple != Unique

Get it now, kiddies?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

And what is so unique about a Nemesis wannabe, an invisible yawn and retooled zombies? 

RE6 is just adding on to the sequels, much like every other predecessor in the series, nothing insanely unique since the entire game tries to recapture classic and new feeling in the 4 campaigns.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im just saying though. Remember, this is Capcom we're talking about and *they sure love baiting people with shiny and lovely presents and when you open it, you'll realized that its a trap and there's nothing inside but crap.*



Sorry, I don't even know what you're trying to say with this. I mean, Capcom has shown SO MUCH SHIT of Resident Evil 6 that it's impossible not to have a solid opinion of it right now. Everything they showed about the game has received so much exposition that that you can discern what's good and what's not about it. And the moment they start churning out DLC, then you can complain about it. When it actually fucking comes and how it comes.

People need to fucking realize that Capcom isn't composed of one single guy in a desk that makes every single fucking game of the company with the intention of making games that "broaden the demographic". 

Dragon's Dogma and Ghost Trick were one of the best games i've played in the last 2 years and they're straight out of Capcom. I judge  games by what they *actually* offer and by the people working on them. Most people judge Capcom games simply by the logo that appears when the trailer starts. It's not that linear and it never was.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 3, 2012)

god damn this game is a trainwreck


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thus proving that the way of "handling" Verdugo is NOT "unique." Which is all I was saying if a single person here had even an ounce of common sense.
> 
> Common Staple != Unique
> 
> Get it now, kiddies?



I didn't say unique, I said they just handled it in a somewhat creative way.

Like you can choose to either blow Verdugo up with a rocket launcher, or whittle him away with any of your guns while knocking over ice cannisters that freeze him.

And with the bat bug you have to line up the boss, while running away from it, and placing bombs underneath it to damage it's underbelly.

Not really unique, but somewhat creative persay. At least in the RE series


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> god damn this game is a trainwreck



A trainwreck _of awesome!_


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2012)

I reserved it at Gamestop accidentally

I just wanted to buy a 50 dollar PSN card, because the stupid online code wouldn't work on their website so they actually made me walk to the damn store.

The clerk ended up sweet talking me into reserving some shit so I picked this.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm very much hyped, myself. They've shown a lot of content, some very nice mutliplayer mechanics and you can't go wrong with _four_ main campaigns. Besides, it's their biggest release in a long time - they're going to have put everything into this game.

Oh, and it's an even numbered entry and so far they've consistently been better than the odd numbered entries. They've also all had Leon and Ada in them, but that doesn't impair my judgement. :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2012)

I gotta admit that Ada's campaign looks more interesting mostly because she seems to be alone most of the time. Capcom should take note of that...


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sorry, I don't even know what you're trying to say with this. I mean, Capcom has shown SO MUCH SHIT of Resident Evil 6 that it's impossible not to have a solid opinion of it right now. Everything they showed about the game has received so much exposition that that you can discern what's good and what's not about it. And the moment they start churning out DLC, then you can complain about it. When it actually fucking comes and how it comes.
> 
> People need to fucking realize that Capcom isn't composed of one single guy in a desk that makes every single fucking game of the company with the intention of making games that "broaden the demographic".
> 
> Dragon's Dogma and Ghost Trick were one of the best games i've played in the last 2 years and they're straight out of Capcom. I judge  games by what they *actually* offer and by the people working on them. Most people judge Capcom games simply by the logo that appears when the trailer starts. It's not that linear and it never was.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I sense the rage and anger with this post. So I guess it was a success.  :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2012)

That's "anger" and "rage" to you?

Those are some weird emotional definitions you got there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> you can't go wrong with _four_ main campaigns.



Yeah you can. Capcom doesn't even fucking know what direction to take it in. It's a trainwreck. Steer clear


----------



## DedValve (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course they do! Nonstop hooker action and clones! With plenty of disc locked content that will be released in the coming months so nobody gets suspicious to boot!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to reserve this game.. Yet to play the demo or watch new gameplay.. Really do not care anymore after what capcom said about the horror and the direction of the series, I am just going to buy it to follow the story. I am tired of complaining of the same thing. I am only hoping that it is not an horrible game like RE5 and that the on disc locked DLC do not piss me off..


----------



## DedValve (Aug 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to reserve this game.. Yet to play the demo or watch new gameplay.. Really do not care anymore after what capcom said about the horror and the direction of the series, I am just going to buy it to follow the story. I am tired of complaining of the same thing. I am only hoping that it is not an horrible game like RE5 and that the on disc locked DLC do not piss me off..



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA buy it for the story?

That is the most laughable thing I've ever heard when it came to this series, I truly wonder how Capcom created such a shitty plot, that plagued even the classics yet people still love it. Or maybe it's just mascot worship?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA buy it for the story?
> 
> That is the most laughable thing I've ever heard when it came to this series, I truly wonder how Capcom created such a shitty plot, that plagued even the classics yet people still love it. Or maybe it's just mascot worship?


 the story and characters amuse me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA buy it for the story?
> 
> That is the most laughable thing I've ever heard when it came to this series, I truly wonder how Capcom created such a shitty plot, that plagued even the classics yet people still love it. *Or maybe it's just mascot worship?*



Welcome to Resident Evil. Take a seat. Enjoy the ludicrous fanservice. 15 years and counting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Capcom has announced that highly-anticipated action horror Resident Evil 6 has gone gold.*

?[Resident Evil 6] has passed the gold master stage of development and manufacture of this latest instalment in the multi-million selling series has begun,? said a press release issued by the publisher.

To celebrate the occassion, Capcom has released a video showing off ResidentEvil.net, a new online hub for Resident Evil 6 activity.

The all-new service revealed at Gamescom last week will track the number of enemies you kill, weapons you use, medals you earn and more.

It will also compare your stats with your friends and you can share achievements and milestones via Facebook and Twitter.

A mobile version of Resident Evil.net will launch on iOS, Android, and Windows Phone in the future.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

So I am going to skip this game. I hope you guys enjoy it..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

So I haven't been paying attention this game, watched some gameplay, looks fucking great.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I am going to skip this game. I hope you guys enjoy it..



Like skip it as in never ever play it even when the price goes down?

Well I'm doing the opposite and going to midnight launch. Been in media black out mode ever since the second trailer came out, and aside from learning about the snake and Ada's campaign, haven't read or watched anything, and that includes all the gameplay footage from E3 onwards. Not even gonna play the demo. I learned my lesson after practically all of Resident Evil 5 was spoiled for me due to the media showing basically everything but the lickers and the ending


----------



## DedValve (Sep 11, 2012)

Spoiler alert! 

Jake is Weskers son. 

Carla Radames is Ada wong or Ada wong is Carla or whatever.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I am going to skip this game. I hope you guys enjoy it..



Malvin!


----------



## V The Wonderman (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks decent for a friday night gaming sessions, but still miss the feelings old ones gave me with the camera and controls. Some didn't like it, but it was rather awesome to me and it's something that likely doesn't come back either. I doubt i get this on at release date, but at some point if i bother. More interested of AC3 and Borderlands 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Like skip it as in never ever play it even when the price goes down?
> *
> Well I'm doing the opposite and going to midnight launch. Been in media black out mode ever since the second trailer came out, and aside from learning about the snake and Ada's campaign, haven't read or watched anything, and that includes all the gameplay footage from E3 onwards. Not even gonna play the demo. I learned my lesson after practically all of Resident Evil 5 was spoiled for me due to the media showing basically everything but the lickers and the ending


 maybe I am going to get it when the game price drop.. Maybe and the game has to have all the DLC BS.... Capcom is going all out with it. sigh..



Death-kun said:


> Malvin!


 yes? the game is not appealing to me at all. It is going to be my first main RE game I am going to skip. Revelations spoiled me..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2012)

So I played the demo.

The controls are leagues above 4 & 5 but still kinda lacking when compared to the more tight TPS out there, although the whole "throwing yourself on the ground where you can side-roll and crawl while shooting" mechanic is fucking bliss, I fucking love to use it. 

I liked Leon's campaign more than I thought I would. I guess that while the established tension was lackluster, the environments reminiscent of the original were very fucking pretty. And fighting a horde of zombies again was pretty cool in a nostalgic way. Plus trying to find a key inside a car while it's being rocked by 30 zombies was pretty fucking cool.

Chris' campaign was BOOM, PEW PEW PEW, BKAU, TATATATATATAATAT, PEW PEW PEW, "ISN'T CHRIS SO FUCKIGN AWESOME YOU GUYS" SAYS THE OBVIOUSLY DEATHFLAGGED ROOKIE, HEY LOOK IT'S A GIANT FUCKING MONSTER WITH 2 GUYS PACKING ROCKET LAUNCHERS FIGURE SKATING ON HIS FOREHEARD, SHOOT IT! SHOOT IT TO HELL.

And so forth.

Jake's campaign was a surprise. While I was originally pissed at the obviously fanservice origins, his character is actually cool, relaxed and cocky, shooting one liners all the time. He reminds me of Gene from God Hand. His melee options are sweet. And there's a TON of contextual kills, much more than 4 and 5. 

The biggest complain I have about it is that while the entire pacing of the game is much faster than any Resident Evil so far, the most crucial thing stayed exactly the same which was shooting. You can now dash through tables, throw yourself to the ground, dodge attacks, melee enemies without stunning them first, equipping weapons, secondary shit and healing are also much faster but actually aiming the fucking weapon is slow as shit and the contrast between how fast you're firing against the enemies is fucked up. 

I'm not saying this breaks the game since if you just aim properly, you'll still kill everything in sight but getting accustomed to how slow you are in comparison to the enemies is gonna be though. I'm not seeing people being that satisfied while playing this for the first time, at least Chris' campaign where I first noticed this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I played the demo, gave me more reason to skip the game. Lol at the control scheme...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't really mind the control scheme, I have fuck clue why are people having so much trouble with it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2012)

^


The Zombie God must be appeased. Go eat some brains or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't really mind the control scheme, I have fuck clue why are people having so much trouble with it.


 it is odd at first.. I got used to it but I can see why people have a problem with it.. I didn't like it at all.. It felt a step back to previous entries.. seriously wtf was Capcom thinking? another thing, I have to fix my TV colors because it was so dark in the Leon section..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Resident Evil 6 hands-on: a promising game saddled with a terrible demo*


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Maybe and the game has to have all the DLC BS.... Capcom is going all out with it. sigh..



This is what worries me about this game,other then that it looks good.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmmm
the hands on looks okay but god was the demo terribad T_T

Is regenerating health really going to be a game mechanic now? :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Resident Evil 6 is the perfect example what a strong brand is doing for a company and why they try to attach the tag on everything even if it`s far streched like it happend with BioShock Infinite.
> 
> Let?s just say Resident Evil 6 would be a new ip with those two demos available, no one would even bother and think about it to buy that game.
> 
> ...



this post. I agree with it.. Neogaf hate the demo[majority of the people]


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Played the demo, and I see that the controls are wtf at first, but they aren't nearly as impossible as I keep hearing.

What sucks the most is that damn camera. It so damn flimsy and I always appear to be looking in a direction I had no intentions of. 

Gotta say I'm interested in playing more, but it isn't day 1 for me. But I guess that's mostly due to its release date being in an inopportune time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

played the demo and honestly, its not as crap as people are saying it is.. only real downside is the chris campaign.. shit didn't even feel remotely like resident evil.. i thought i was playing resistance or something.. upside is that leon's play feels like RE4 and Jake's play feels like RE5.. speaking of jake's campaign i can look forward to a big challenge playing it on the hardest difficulty.. those lizard things were annoying and they took two magnum bullets.. hud DOES look weird but i already got used to it.. leon's story interests me the most.. if only they would build up on the emotional factor with leon shooting the president.. all in all, demo was okay.. i hope i get it 2 days or so after release..

EDIT: dat Helena


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> this post. I agree with it.. Neogaf hate the demo[majority of the people]



 Who cares what NeLoLgaf thinks. I think I just might try this demo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

you should bro.. just wait till jake does swinging DDT's and shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2012)

This is relevant to my interest...but on the other hand it is Resident Evil...it is...Capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Played the demo, and I see that the controls are wtf at first, but they aren't nearly as impossible as I keep hearing.
> 
> What sucks the most is that damn camera. It so damn flimsy and I always appear to be looking in a direction I had no intentions of.
> 
> Gotta say I'm interested in playing more, but it isn't day 1 for me. But I guess that's mostly due to its release date being in an inopportune time.


 Yeah the camera is really weird.



Khris said:


> played the demo and honestly, its not as crap as people are saying it is.. only real downside is the chris campaign.. shit didn't even feel remotely like resident evil.. i thought i was playing resistance or something.. upside is that leon's play feels like RE4 and Jake's play feels like RE5.. speaking of jake's campaign i can look forward to a big challenge playing it on the hardest difficulty.. those lizard things were annoying and they took two magnum bullets.. hud DOES look weird but i already got used to it.. leon's story interests me the most.. if only they would build up on the emotional factor with leon shooting the president.. all in all, demo was okay.. i hope i get it 2 days or so after release..
> 
> EDIT: dat Helena


 HUD sucks..



VastoLorDae said:


> Who cares what NeLoLgaf thinks. I think I just might try this demo.


 I guess so, I did like that quote tho..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll probably end up playing it just because it's Resident Evil. I may not buy it though. I might just end up doing co-op through all three campaigns with a friend who I know will buy it. I didn't buy RE5, I played through the whole story in co-op with the same friend. All in one night.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> EDIT: dat Helena


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2012)

I tried Leon's campaign demo, i think i could have liked it if i could see what was going on, but the game is so dark that playing it turned out to be more annoying than fun, seriously i couldn't see shit, i have my doubts about the camera and i hate the items menu.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 19, 2012)

ON PS3, I noticed that reloading is delayed when in cover. 

Other than that, really loved the demo.



Death-kun said:


> I'll probably end up playing it just because it's Resident Evil. I may not buy it though. I might just end up doing co-op through all three campaigns with a friend who I know will buy it. I didn't buy RE5, I played through the whole story in co-op with the same friend. All in one night.



Yeah, split-screen wasn't available in the demo, so I don't think it'll be in the actual game.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2012)

I played a bit of Leon's third of the demo... I don't really know _what_ to think, except that it doesn't _feel_ like Resident Evil any more - the controls aren't a natural progression of the series' staple control system, they're entirely different - and I don't think that's such a good thing, personally.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I finally played Chris and Jake demo.. Horrible.. The Leon demo still dark as fuck..<_< save your money..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

This game is a strong candidate to be the worst in the series.. even below RE5


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow...now I'm glad I canceled the pre-order and just renting it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Wow...now I'm glad I canceled the pre-order and just renting it.


 did you play it?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, was OK at best. Just so average in every single way. This is not what I expect from Resident Evil main series.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2012)

People must have expected the full game from this demo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, was OK at best. Just so average in every single way. This is not what I expect from Resident Evil main series.


Crazy did you play Revelations? I don't remember if you did.. after Revelations this is a slap on the face..>_<



Keollyn said:


> People must have expected the full game from this demo.


 RE R and RE5 demo reflected full game in both ... why is different this time around?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't really care what the previous titles did. A demo is still a demo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2012)

People already claiming that 6 is worse than 5, which barely no one likes?

Oh, how I love the Resident Evil community.



Malvingt2 said:


> RE R and RE5 demo reflected full game in both ...



Actually, they reflected a demo. Because it's a demo. A demonstration.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Don't really care what the previous titles did. A demo is still a demo.


 alright



Deathbringerpt said:


> *People already claiming that 6 is worse than 5, which barely no one likes?*
> 
> Oh, how I love the Resident Evil community.
> 
> ...


 what the demo reflects yes.. I love to be part of the community


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2012)

Lmao yes...demo. As in the demo to a game that will be out in like 2 weeks. Face it the camera will still be shit, the hud will still be shit, the graphics don't even look good (WTF) and the gun controls. What the fuck were they thinking? Why is everyone running so fast? This isn't even horror at all. It's just shooting. At retarded as fuck A.I. Oh and I love the feature where if you lose a health bar you fall. Who the fuck in the blue hell thought this was a good idea? 

Ugh the game isn't as bad as Resident Evil Racoon City but this shit was meh in every aspect, if not shit in some. Nothing great stood out. Revelations, a 3DS game, was ten times more fun. Demo and Full game. Mark my words, this game will score 7's and 6's no doubt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> ON PS3, I noticed that reloading is delayed when in cover.
> 
> Other than that, really loved the demo.
> 
> ...



wait what?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2012)

is the regen health really going to be a core gameplay mechanic?
if it is it's going to take our 80% of the survival factor


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao yes...demo. As in the demo to a game that will be out in like 2 weeks. Face it the camera will still be shit, the hud will still be shit, the graphics don't even look good (WTF) and the gun controls. What the fuck were they thinking? Why is everyone running so fast? This isn't even horror at all. It's just shooting. At retarded as fuck A.I. Oh and I love the feature where if you lose a health bar you fall. Who the fuck in the blue hell thought this was a good idea?
> 
> Ugh the game isn't as bad as Resident Evil Racoon City but this shit was meh in every aspect, if not shit in some. Nothing great stood out. Revelations, a 3DS game, was ten times more fun. Demo and* Full game. Mark my words, this game will score 7's and 6's no doubt*.



whatcha talkign about?

IGn and metacritic love bribes


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> whatcha talkign about?
> 
> IGn and metacritic love bribes



Not really. It didn't help Resident Evil Raccoon City or Dragon's Dogma. So the whole "Payed off" thing doesn't really work to much for Capcom.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> *Lmao yes...demo. As in the demo to a game that will be out in like 2 weeks.* Face it the camera will still be shit, the hud will still be shit, the graphics don't even look good (WTF) and the gun controls. What the fuck were they thinking? Why is everyone running so fast? This isn't even horror at all. It's just shooting. At retarded as fuck A.I. Oh and I love the feature where if you lose a health bar you fall. Who the fuck in the blue hell thought this was a good idea?
> 
> Ugh the game isn't as bad as Resident Evil Racoon City but this shit was meh in every aspect, if not shit in some. Nothing great stood out. Revelations, a 3DS game, was ten times more fun. Demo and Full game. Mark my words, this game will score 7's and 6's no doubt.



Oh, yes, how did I not notice that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2012)

Played Jake's section 5 times now, I'm enjoying this WAY more than I planned to, I fucking kill everything with martial art shenanigans.



Axl Low said:


> is the regen health really going to be a core gameplay mechanic?
> if it is it's going to take our 80% of the survival factor



How does it work though? I never notice it during my playthroughs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2012)

Also, the default settings are fucking putrid. Who the fuck plays Resident Evil with a fucking crosshair? And autoreloading feels wrong in a RE without tank controls, I always turn it off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao yes...demo. As in the demo to a game that will be out in like 2 weeks. Face it the camera will still be shit, the hud will still be shit, the graphics don't even look good (WTF) and the gun controls. What the fuck were they thinking? Why is everyone running so fast? This isn't even horror at all. It's just shooting. At retarded as fuck A.I. Oh and I love the feature where if you lose a health bar you fall. Who the fuck in the blue hell thought this was a good idea?
> 
> Ugh the game isn't as bad as Resident Evil Racoon City but this shit was meh in every aspect, if not shit in some. Nothing great stood out. Revelations, a 3DS game, was ten times more fun. Demo and Full game. Mark my words, this game will score 7's and 6's no doubt.





> Not really. It didn't help Resident Evil Raccoon City or Dragon's Dogma. So the whole "Payed off" thing doesn't really work to much for Capcom.



So Dragon's Dogma is not that good like what those reviews imply eh? Luckily I didnt bought the game yet. And I see people here who seem to be enjoying the game. Dont know if its true or they're just defending Capcom. Im confused now lol


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2012)

It's not a horrible game. It's just not worth buying for sure.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2012)

I like how each campaign has a different feel to it. Chris is straight up action. Leons is adventure/mystery and Jake is a mixture of both.

Didn't like the controls/feel but got used to it.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So Dragon's Dogma is not that good like what those reviews imply eh? Luckily I didnt bought the game yet. And I see people here who seem to be enjoying the game. Dont know if its true or they're just defending Capcom. Im confused now lol



It's good. It just has its flaws--which anyone with common sense would expect  from a new IP.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

So, from what people are saying, the demo wasn't spectacular, and the full game won't be either?

Either way, I'm probably gonna skip this. I'll play my friend's copy the next time I stay over at his place for a few days. We'll co-op the whole thing in one night or something.

Hopefully more higher quality RE games are released on the 3DS.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2012)

This demo was so underwhelming. I came in expecting nothing and still was disappointed on how the game played. The controls feel funny and the HUD is horrible. 

Was probably going to pick this up day one, but I think I can wait for it now. It felt too generic and I'm probably going to be busy with Borderlands 2 this month anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 21, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> This demo was so underwhelming. I came in expecting nothing and still was disappointed on how the game played. The controls feel funny and the HUD is horrible.
> 
> Was probably going to pick this up day one, but I think I can wait for it now. It felt too generic and I'm probably going to be busy with Borderlands 2 this month anyway.



What's that? The game that from day one looked like typical NuCapcom crap actually turned out to play just like typical NuCapcom crap? 

I'm so glad I never bothered passed the first trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's not a horrible game. It's just not worth buying for sure.



thats only cuz there was so much hype about it.. if the title wasn't resident evil people would have given this less objective reviews/feedbacks.. doesn't help that capcom has been fucking up for well over 2 years now..


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2012)

apparently  you jsut naturally regen health 
subtle
but
its not scary


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, Capcom did good with Revelations on the 3DS. That's one RE they didn't fuck up recently.  1 out of 3, meh.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, but if you a RE game on a Nintendo device or peripheral it's guaranteed to crap gold


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2012)

If Wesker comes back I think I might be done with this series.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah, but if you a RE game on a Nintendo device or peripheral it's guaranteed to crap gold



It also took a shit on RE5, then took another shit on the ground and rubbed RE5's face in it.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Capcom did good with Revelations on the 3DS. That's one RE they didn't fuck up recently.  1 out of 3, meh.



To be fair though, Revelations is shit. It's just that since Nintendo is so awesome that the awesomeness overpowers the shittiness of Capcom making a game that would be shit into a would be success. Didn't hurt that it also had Inafune during the beta development.  

Resident Evil REmake, RE0 (hey I liked it), RE2 for the N64 being the superior version and of course Revelations which actually felt like a true progression from RE4 rather than a copy/paste (RE5) or a copy/paste with an unnecessarily massive amount of features from every popular game ever (RE6) is all the proof you need that RE is just better on Nintendo. Except for the inevitable RE6 Gold edition for the WiiU (we all know it's gonna happen). 

Also I thought Wesker was cloned and turned into Ustanak or some shit like that since Ustanak represents Birkin and Nemesis from the old games (hunts you down mercilessly like Nemesis and hunts down your child like Birkin to Sherry).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> To be fair though, Revelations is shit. It's just that since Nintendo is so awesome that the awesomeness overpowers the shittiness of Capcom making a game that would be shit into a would be success. Didn't hurt that it also had Inafune during the beta development.
> 
> Resident Evil REmake, RE0 (hey I liked it), RE2 for the N64 being the superior version and of course Revelations which actually felt like a true progression from RE4 rather than a copy/paste (RE5) or a copy/paste with an unnecessarily massive amount of features from every popular game ever (RE6) is all the proof you need that RE is just better on Nintendo. Except for the inevitable RE6 Gold edition for the WiiU (we all know it's gonna happen).
> 
> Also I thought Wesker was cloned and turned into Ustanak or some shit like that since Ustanak represents Birkin and Nemesis from the old games (hunts you down mercilessly like Nemesis and hunts down your child like Birkin to Sherry).



Did you play RE6 Demo? is one of the worst demo I have ever play.. seriously is that bad...

I appreciated Revelations more now after playing RE6 demo and looking back to RE5..


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2012)

Are some people just overreacting to RE6? I don't think if a person who completed RE6 will be left in anger.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> To be fair though, Revelations is shit. It's just that since Nintendo is so awesome that the awesomeness overpowers the shittiness of Capcom making a game that would be shit into a would be success. Didn't hurt that it also had Inafune during the beta development.
> 
> Resident Evil REmake, RE0 (hey I liked it), RE2 for the N64 being the superior version and of course Revelations which actually felt like a true progression from RE4 rather than a copy/paste (RE5) or a copy/paste with an unnecessarily massive amount of features from every popular game ever (RE6) is all the proof you need that RE is just better on Nintendo. Except for the inevitable RE6 Gold edition for the WiiU (we all know it's gonna happen).



Are you kidding, Revelations was great.  Good for a Resident Evil game at least, though nothing beats REmake. Had nothing to do with it being on a Nintendo system. Though, if you look at the series as a whole, all the best games are on Nintendo consoles. Though I don't think that has much to do with Nintendo, it has more to do with Capcom's decisions at the time.

Though it makes you wonder why they never ported REmake or RE0 to PS3 or 360. They ported it to the Wii instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Joker J said:


> *Are some people just overreacting to RE6*? I don't think if a person who completed RE6 will be left in anger.


 probably..depend of how you see it.. The problem that I have with the situation that Capcom track record with demos before final build are good.."RE" People are looking back to Revelations and RE5 demo to compare.. RE5 had a solid demo..Revelations a great one..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

I still remember playing the demo of REvelations that came with Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D. It scared the shit out of me at first. 

A lot better than shooting Majini in broad daylight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I still remember playing the demo of REvelations that came with Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D. It scared the shit out of me at first.
> 
> A lot better than shooting Majini in broad daylight.



was a great demo for sure..

guys check the official thread of RE. ..


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2012)

Im still trying to figure out the bad things about this game while playing and i can't really find anything. Chris and Jake campaign has no spoilers.

The most fluent movement I felt in a RE game too and the controls are just like shooters, can't see what's so difficlut about them... Hold L trigger press R trigger to shoot move with right analog, this isn't new for me. RB to heal quickly one button easy, X or square easy reload. 


What are you people talking about?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't think it's so much the controls itself, but how they're a clear shift from RE previous mechanics.

Personally, the controls don't bother me one bit. It's that shitty camera.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 21, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Im still trying to figure out the bad things about this game while playing and i can't really find anything. Chris and Jake campaign has no spoilers.



I know there's really no story spoilers, but my friend told me there's enemies in both Chris and Jake's campaign that he knows I haven't seen yet. Especially that giant B.O.W. in Chris'. All I know is that it's a giant something that has a foot and a hand, and I'd like to keep it that way until I play the full game for the first time.



Keollyn said:


> Personally, the controls don't bother me one bit. *It's that shitty camera.*



That's another thing I forgot to bring up in my mini review. A lot of people bitched about the camera being too close and everything. Yeah, it is close, but I don't think it really disrupted my view or anything. Would I like it pulled up and back a bit? Sure, but it's not really a problem for me.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 21, 2012)

What annoys me is that certain actions you make, causes the camera to jitter. So in chaotic situations, you'll end up looking the wrong way, at the worse time.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 21, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> What annoys me is that certain actions you make, causes the camera to jitter. So in chaotic situations, you'll end up looking the wrong way, at the worse time.



Hm, must've not been doin a whole of crazy moves, cuz this never happened to me. Then again, all my opinions are based just off of Leon's campaign, so we'll see how it holds up when I have to move around a lot more. Wasn't to crazy about constantly tripping over things. At least it doesn't really slow you down that much and you recover from it quickly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hm, must've not been doin a whole of crazy moves, cuz this never happened to me. Then again, all my opinions are based just off of Leon's campaign, so we'll see how it holds up when I have to move around a lot more. Wasn't to crazy about constantly tripping over things. At least it doesn't really slow you down that much and you recover from it quickly.



Camera gets pretty chaotic when the J'avo are shooting, sniping and charging at you. Nothing game breaking but it's a bitch getting ahold of the camera in those moments, bitch's feisty.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I know there's really no story spoilers, but my friend told me there's enemies in both Chris and Jake's campaign that he knows I haven't seen yet. Especially that giant B.O.W. in Chris'. All I know is that it's a giant something that has a foot and a hand, and I'd like to keep it that way until I play the full game for the first time.



What you're doing is very unnecessary and weird, turning the volume down and the subs off... And the monster is just a big monster it's not gonna make you crap your pants going "aww yea im glad i waited for this" You're just gonna be like "why did I keep my self waiting for a moment like this again.

And Im pretty sure the best was already revealed way before the first demo on the 360 game came out. It was on some trailer, but just chill and play the game it's just a demo dude... theres way more stuff in the actual game >_>

I think im the only one who doesn't have a probelm with the camera.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Camera gets pretty chaotic when the J'avo are shooting, sniping and charging at you. Nothing game breaking but it's a bitch getting ahold of the camera in those moments, bitch's feisty.



Hm, that's a shame. Ah well, I've done my fair share of camera wrestling in my days, so as long as it's not game breaking, I should be able to tolerate it. Though I have a feeling it'll cause a few rages when I'm doing my professional run.



Joker J said:


> What you're doing is very unnecessary and weird, turning the volume down and the subs off... And the monster is just a big monster it's not gonna make you crap your pants going "aww yea im glad i waited for this" You're just gonna be like "why did I keep my self waiting for a moment like this again.
> 
> And Im pretty sure the best was already revealed way before the first demo on the 360 game came out. It was on some trailer, but just chill and play the game it's just a demo dude... theres way more stuff in the actual game >_>
> 
> I think im the only one who doesn't have a probelm with the camera.



Yeah, I realize it may seem that way, but in this day and age where practically everything is shown in trailers and other forms of media, every single thing I can keep myself from knowing or seeing is just one more new thing I'll be able experience when actually watching the movie or playing the game, regardless of how big or small that thing is. Excessive, and maybe a bit weird, but I wouldn't go so far as to call in unnecessary.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> To be fair though, Revelations is shit. It's just that since Nintendo is so awesome that the awesomeness overpowers the shittiness of Capcom making a game that would be shit into a would be success. Didn't hurt that it also had Inafune during the beta development.
> 
> Resident Evil REmake, RE0 (hey I liked it), RE2 for the N64 being the superior version and of course Revelations which actually felt like a true progression from RE4 rather than a copy/paste (RE5) or a copy/paste with an unnecessarily massive amount of features from every popular game ever (RE6) is all the proof you need that RE is just better on Nintendo. Except for the inevitable RE6 Gold edition for the WiiU (we all know it's gonna happen).
> 
> Also I thought Wesker was cloned and turned into Ustanak or some shit like that since Ustanak represents Birkin and Nemesis from the old games (hunts you down mercilessly like Nemesis and hunts down your child like Birkin to Sherry).



Revelations was shit? Wut?


----------



## Joker J (Sep 22, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, I realize it may seem that way, but in this day and age where practically everything is shown in trailers and other forms of media, every single thing I can keep myself from knowing or seeing is just one more new thing I'll be able experience when actually watching the movie or playing the game, regardless of how big or small that thing is. Excessive, and maybe a bit weird, but I wouldn't go so far as to call in unnecessary.



Trailers doesn't show everything from a whole 2hr movie.... How is turning the volume down  and subs off not stupid and and unnecessary? "Yea now I won't be able to hear anything, so cool!" It sounds more like a OCD problem.

I don't even care anymore, all I know is that im gonna enjoy it when it comes out, all ready enjoyed the demo.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 22, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Trailers doesn't show everything from a whole 2hr movie.... How is turning the volume down  and subs off not stupid and and unnecessary? "Yea now I won't be able to hear anything, so cool!" It sounds more like a OCD problem.
> 
> I don't even care anymore, all I know is that im gonna enjoy it when it comes out, all ready enjoyed the demo.



No, but a lot of trailers show the best parts, and on more than one occasion, show the ending or the plot twist. By the time Resident Evil 5 came out, the only thing that was a surprise to me were the Lickers, and nothing else. Sure I would've been able to come to the conclusion that the bird lady was Jill and be just as disappointed with some of the enemies and bosses anyway, but it would've been nice if I had reached those conclusions for the first time while playing the actual game.

Look, I didn't even want to play the demo. The only reason I did was because it had gotten such negative feedback (so much so that some people had canceled their pre-orders, seriously) that I just had to see for myself. You can think it's stupid if you want to, but hey, different strokes man, different strokes?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I played the demo of the game,and to be honest,I wish I hadn't. Now I'm not buying it 100%. It's not a resident evil game anymore,even the Leon segment didn't feel that much of a survival horror. I was stumbling into ammo and herbs everywhere. 

Don't make me start talking about the Chris and jack segment 

The controls are good and fluid though,and they added shooting while walking do it's a plus as well.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 25, 2012)

Interview with Matthew Mercer a.k.a. Leon:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePOVWnUyGUU&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

I really like this guy. Not only does he sound great as Leon and like him for the same reasons I do, but he's actually a legit fan of the series. Regardless of the fact that it'll most likely be goofy as usual, I'm still really looking forward to the story.


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's not a horrible game. It's just not worth buying for sure.



A perfect summarization of the game for me.

I rather watch some schmuck's walkthrough of the game on youtube then buy it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 25, 2012)

All I have to say is I was really looking foward in playing this game,but after playing the demo,I'm truly dissapointed.




crazymtf said:


> Lmao yes...demo. As in the demo to a game that will be out in like 2 weeks. Face it the camera will still be shit, the hud will still be shit, the graphics don't even look good (WTF) and the gun controls. What the fuck were they thinking? Why is everyone running so fast? This isn't even horror at all. It's just shooting. At retarded as fuck A.I. Oh and I love the feature where if you lose a health bar you fall. Who the fuck in the blue hell thought this was a good idea?
> 
> Ugh the game isn't as bad as Resident Evil Racoon City but this shit was meh in every aspect, if not shit in some. Nothing great stood out. Revelations, a 3DS game, was ten times more fun. Demo and Full game. Mark my words, this game will score 7's and 6's no doubt.



Gotta agree with him.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sooo *HYPED* for resident evil 6, can't wait.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 26, 2012)

Launch Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVhsFax2kTw[/YOUTUBE]

Love how quiet it is for the first half.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2012)

Capcom was always good with trailers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish all of their future games were trailers then.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wish all of their future games were trailers then.



but then how will they force us to pay for content we already bought


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

All dem trailers will only be shown in theatres along with the DLC codes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

Vasto is not impressed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2012)

I do agree with Crazy on the graphics.  The graphics really aren't all that impressive.  I think they look like PS2 graphics to tell you the truth.

But I'm a fan of the franchise.  We go way back.  So I'm still going to pick it up and play.  I even asked for Tuesday off so I can marathon it.  Haven't done that since the release of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2012)

tbh I don't know how anyone can be hype with this game.. The demo backed up that is not going to be a good game and probably one of the worst entry in the series... I am going to say it again. Worst than RE5...

The different campaign set are confusing and bad...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to let you know....Resident Evil 6 may get a 4.5 score from Gamespot





It suddenly disappeared..

so be ready for the meltdown..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn what a disappointment.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

4.5 out of 5 or 10. I don't really know what system they use.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> 4.5 out of 5 or 10. I don't really know what system they use.


 10 of course...


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2012)

4.5 out of 10

Nicely done Resident Evil... 
Maybe Capcom should do CGI flicks for the rest of the RE series rather than games.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind cgi flicks. Degeneration felt like a massive filler movie but it was still entertaining and leagues beyond any of Paul Andersons flicks. 

Speaking of Paul, wtf is up with the new movie? Why is Michelle Rodriguez back as Rain? Not that I'm complaining, I love me some michelle but not enough to put myself through 2 hours of torture.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2012)

@Ded Value

Surprisingly I've gotten a heck a lot more used to CGI flicks than I have Paul Anderson's horrid film adaptation with Mila Joviavich(or however the fuck u spell her last name). I watched Damnation last week and it was pretty frickin awesome. 

EDIT:

I've made the wise decision to not to go within a 100 yards of a Paul Anderson movie. And thankfully I've not given my money to the hack considering the crap of the last three films. I stopped my love for RE live action after RE Apocalypse.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL 4.5 out of 10. Good job Crapcom! You guys should just stop making games and just be fine being a damn publisher. You guys suck!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)

hmm i felt the games release date was too soon anyway. Didn't they announce the game around Jan or Feb? Oh well, Capcom has been fucking RE in the ass for years now.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

Damnation is already out?

Also this is capcoms most expensive game. Hell the marketing was outrageous with tv adverts since the damn thing was announced. If this game isnt the bestseller that trumps re it may very well be the end of the series. Capcom won't hesitate cancelling this series.


----------



## Krory (Sep 27, 2012)

So is everyone still being a dumb ignorant ^ (use bro) in here?


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

Krory I thought you died. Mostly everyone here is hating on a capcom game so id say everyone is a-ok here. Except those that are buying this game, to which I ask WAHy!?!?!?!1


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2012)

@Krory

Anyone who buys this heapin shit of a game as well be. 

Fortunately, Crazy, myself and others are wise enough not to fall for Crapcom's shit. 

EDIT: Dedvalue

Yeah, Damnation has been out for a while now bro.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 27, 2012)

Well it has young ada so at least the movie will have eye candy. They fucked up Ada big time in re6.

Also is it me or do the graphics look very cartoon. The colors are way to bright and bleed giving it an almost very realistically cel shaded look. From a presentation standpoint re5 looked better.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2012)

@Ded Value

The trailers look good. Seriously, it looks more CGI film-like than game like. And the game (according to players) had a shitload of technical problems. Sounds like Sonic the hedgehog 06. Definitely not something worthy of my money. Also is it just me or do the J'avo C-virus infectees seem so Dead Space(an actual kick-ass survival horror game) Necromorphic?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

The only reason I hope Capcom doesn't go under is so they can keep making Monster Hunter games.

They should make their RE games more like REvelations.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Well it has young ada so at least the movie will have eye candy. They fucked up Ada big time in re6.



Did they? I never saw a trailer with Ada in it. I haven't been keeping up with RE6 a whole lot. Last thing I saw from it was the trailer at E3, where it showed a bunch of Leon's campaign. Like the whole running from exploding cars on the highway thing.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 27, 2012)

Screw that, the game feels good and looks good to me, im getting it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2012)

^

Hopefully you make good money when you sell back pal'o due to the gameplay being a mess.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Hopefully you make good money when you sell back pal'o due to the gameplay being a mess.



If I thought the gameplay was a mess, I wouldn't have liked the demo.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

So much hate from gamer's on this forum to capcom...lol .at this rate, EA will look less horrible in ruining games to you guys.lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

EA has been sleeping lately and we are not feeling its presence since nobody gives a fuck about their games as well. Now Crapcom on the other hand still has its fanbase and we are all eager to give them a chance to deliver us a true AAA game but then they just keep on screwing themselves every now and then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Ded Value
> 
> The trailers look good. Seriously, it looks more CGI film-like than game like. And *the game (according to players) had a shitload of technical problems.* Sounds like Sonic the hedgehog 06. Definitely not something worthy of my money. Also is it just me or do the J'avo C-virus infectees seem so Dead Space(an actual kick-ass survival horror game) Necromorphic?



So...its like RE Operation Raccoon City?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2012)

Saw Damnation in expectation of 6.

Shit was pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Damnation was a solid 9 out of 10. And I hate Leon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2012)

Leon was okay in it. He was pretty snarky in the movie, reminded me of how he behaved in 4 except less goofy and dumb.

They should use other characters for these movies though. Not Chris, of course.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, they just seem to recycle the old characters which makes me sad when I heard about an ending in Resident Evil 6 that some asshat spoiled for me.

Matthew Mercer made Leon a bit more tolerable than Mercier did. Mercier sounded like a bratty kid, like DMC3 Dante or something. Mercer at least made him sound a bit more mature. Seasoned, perhaps. And the ending with Ada segued nicely into what obviously will happen in Resident Evil 6. I also love Courtenay Taylor as Ada. She's just so perfect.

Alexander was alright. Flip-flopped but I liked him by the end and let's face it, JD is one of the greatest characters in the history of media.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

DMC3 Dante did not sound like a bratty kid

He sounded more like a older punk trying too hard to be cool or just laid back to the point of barely having a pulse or blazed as fuck.



DedValve said:


> Well it has young ada so at least the movie will have eye candy. They fucked up Ada big time in re6.
> 
> Also is it me or do the graphics look very cartoon. The colors are way to bright and bleed giving it an almost very realistically cel shaded look. From a presentation standpoint re5 looked better.



How exactly did they fuck Ada up?

She looks like a realistic human being/female this time around instead of the cartoonish fanservice caricature in RE4


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

You see, the idiot kiddies think she's fucked up because she's NOT a cartoony caricature anymore. You know... she has an actual personality (and since the story will deal with something from her personal life) and that scares them because they miss RE being nonsensical. Remember kids, change is scary - even when it's improvement.

That's why everyone will vote for Romney. And why about 98% of the intelligent people left this abortion of a thread and its rambling inane fools.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been somewhat spoiled by random idiots about the plot but from what I've read about why people complain about Ada is literally because she's not a double agent working for some background organization backstabbing everyone anymore and taking a more assertive role on her own volition.

So this is the first game where she doesn't do the exact same thing in 2 and 4. And that's bad because. Yeah.



> Yeah, they just seem to recycle the old characters which makes me sad when I heard about an ending in Resident Evil 6 that some asshat spoiled for me.



It's annoying when Resident Evil initially liked to use completely new characters in the earlier games for main characters or at least secondary characters that didn't die in the game they debut.

So now we have a giant limbo of unused side characters that could easily carry the plot by themselves in a stand alone game.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

I had some high hopes for how RE6 would transgress and it gave me some ideas for the future of the series but sadly with the spoilers I heard it kind of shits all over my theory.

But there's still more hope for other things. Doesn't mean the one campaign that was ruined for me won't still be entertaining. Boss battles look great again instead of the lackluster shit that was in RE4 and RE5. Overall monster design is a big improvement (I count thirteen different possible mutations for J'avo so far, not including the different Chrysalids of which I saw three - Strelats, Napad, and one flying one - and the possible combinations of mutation that can occur). Though sadly the one character I am most interested in right now falls into that category of characters that will forever be in limbo.


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR spoilers so seriously don't read if you don't want to know. Seriously._ 



Basically I was only told about Chris' campaign or rather how it ends. Piers dies. Or from what I hear it's more implication, he is left behind in the facility as it goes down. My hopes were that Capcom would eventually retire Leon and Chris as they are deciding to age the characters, and replace them with the likes of Jake, Sherry and Piers... particularly with how much they built up Piers to be more like the younger version of Chris, and even Chris' own in-canon comments about how Piers was ideal to lead the B.S.A.A. and be the future of their image.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> You see, the idiot kiddies think she's fucked up because she's NOT a cartoony caricature anymore. You know... she has an actual personality (and since the story will deal with something from her personal life) and that scares them because they miss RE being nonsensical. Remember kids, change is scary - even when it's improvement.
> 
> That's why everyone will vote for Romney. And why about 98% of the intelligent people left this abortion of a thread and its rambling inane fools.





Deathbringerpt said:


> I've been somewhat spoiled by random idiots about the plot but from what I've read about why people complain about Ada is literally because she's not a double agent working for some background organization backstabbing everyone anymore and taking a more assertive role on her own volition.
> 
> So this is the first game where she doesn't do the exact same thing in 2 and 4. And that's bad because. Yeah.



Kids these days, when will they learn


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

When they learn how to grow a brain in a tube and surgically implant it into their head.

So... never.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds about right

So which is the best RE character besides Jake of course?


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm personally growing an attachment to Helena. She really seems to personify earlier characterizations in the series. Nearly everyone we deal with in the series now has extensive experience with these situations and dealing with insane B.O.W.s. Even the new characters like Sherry (who acts unfazed when she comes across the J'avo and Chrysalid, moreso than even Jake) and Piers (who is a semi-seasoned member of the B.S.A.A.) and Sheva (see Piers) come fully equipped, in a mental and emotional capacity, to handle this situation.

The most attractive thing about Leon's campaign so far, however, is Helena and how - at least for the first half - she is clearly horrified, saddened, sickened, disturbed and distraught about the events in Tall Oaks. She repeatedly brings up her disbelief about something like this happening, a perturbed reaction to seeing the senseless violence, and things just get progressively worse for her. She does, admittedly, harden up a bit to the situation but for the most part she is much like Chris and Jill in RE1 or Leon and Claire in RE2 - and even being with the very experienced Leon doesn't make her feel much better. Leon, too, still shows signs of being bothered by what happened with his frequent relating it to the Raccoon City incident, but Helena is significantly more emotional about it. And so far the writing and voice acting has done well enough that it comes across as something genuine and not cheesy (which I imagine people are pissed about... oh noes! Good voice acting and writing! Blasphemous!)

On my break (since I was on break at the RE wiki admittedly) I wrote a personal opinion analysis, actually, about the six characters (never got around to Ada). Helena's was the most interesting to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> So much hate from gamer's on this forum to capcom...lol



Capcom has been pissing people off for years. It's a constant love-hate relationship. They do stuff to piss people off, and then they do stuff to make people like them again, and then they piss people off again, and so on.

Yeah, Capcom can be an ass sometimes, but I think they do more good than bad. People just need to hate something, and they like to blow things out of proportion. Even if RE6 somehow ends up "omg horrible terrible", at least Capcom gave us REvelations, Dragon's Dogma and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.

But, people will try to use RE6 as some kind of proof that Capcom is going to go under and they shouldn't make games anymore, or some stupid shit like that.

I initially wasn't going to buy RE6, but after what Krory and Deathbringer have said about it, I am intrigued. I had only heard about "terrible gameplay mechanics" and nothing about the story or characters themselves. Ada having a personality? The dialogue not being all-out cheesy? A new character who is actually afraid of a horrifying zombie apocalypse and doesn't act like a total commando?

I might pick this up when it's cheaper, if only for the good writing and voice acting.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

i feel like this game need a reboot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Saw Damnation in expectation of 6.
> 
> Shit was pretty fucking cool.


 damn I have to watch that...


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 28, 2012)

DAMNATION SHOULD BE THE REAL GAME,


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Damnation would have made an awful game because it's what everyone hates about the new game. Good writing, good voice acting, and some action.

In all seriousness the one major flaw of the movie was it's horrible, horrible lip-syncing. It's like they didn't even try.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2012)

'some action' in RE6? There's nothing but action

Game should be called RE 4.7


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm Furious George and Krory's taste in video games gives me the blues.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 28, 2012)

The World said:


> Sounds about right
> 
> So which is the best RE character besides Jake of course?





Well specifically LP Billy Coen, when they have him come off as a homicidal Jew (yeah for some reason he's Jewish). Just to get killed by Rebecca in the end for being a complete dick for the entire duration of RE0. He comes back as a ghost to troll the shit out of Chris Redfield in REmake.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> 'some action' in RE6? There's nothing but action
> 
> Game should be called RE 4.7



We were talking about Damnation.

Read much?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 28, 2012)

Speaking of which, Billy just drops off the face of the Earth by the end of RE0. Probably got tired of dealing with leeches and RPG villains who go down on leeches and rather not deal with any more than that.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 28, 2012)

Played some of the demo, not sure what to think really. Chris section was terrible there was no redeeming feature besides maybe Finn. "Is he always this awesome?" got a big laugh out of me. I can see this being the most tiresome play through.
Leons section was alright probably has the most potential. Was funny seeing the old solitary zombie sitting in the corner or on the floor that totally won't wake up at any given second, it's been a while. The QTE was silly but i expect silly things from this franchise so it wasn't that big a deal.

Still need to play Jake's section not sure what that will be like, have no real idea how he plays. As of now i'm still going to buy it i think it'll be a fun experience.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 28, 2012)

From what I hear Jake's more up close and personal like his old man.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

I dunno about you, but I'd be scared as fuck to get up close and personal with zombies. Jake's got balls, that's for sure.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Jake doesn't get up close and personal with zombies. J'avo, Strelats, and Napad on the other hand...

Besides, they'd probably just make him stronger. Not that he has to worry about Sherry either considering she's basically Deadpool.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Actually, in Mercenaries he does... but eh.

And even the Lepotitsa. Oh My.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

By the by if anyone wants to play the demo, or the game after say the first week, feel free to add me on XBL - Tridenter.

Adios.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2012)

What's a good consensus to put down regarding RE 6 on my twitter? I promised my buddy at my college I would put it down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Well specifically LP Billy Coen, when they have him come off as a homicidal Jew (yeah for some reason he's Jewish). Just to get killed by Rebecca in the end for being a complete dick for the entire duration of RE0. He comes back as a ghost to troll the shit out of Chris Redfield in REmake.



A RE protagonist with a personal conflict that's outside biohazard bullshit and whose situation's somewhat inconclusive since he's still on death-row and running away from the authorities? 

It's like he's begging to star on another Resident Evil game again!

Get cracking, Capcom.



Krory said:


> I'm personally growing an attachment to Helena. She really seems to personify earlier characterizations in the series. Nearly everyone we deal with in the series now has extensive experience with these situations and dealing with insane B.O.W.s. Even the new characters like Sherry (who acts unfazed when she comes across the J'avo and Chrysalid, moreso than even Jake) and Piers (who is a semi-seasoned member of the B.S.A.A.) and Sheva (see Piers) come fully equipped, in a mental and emotional capacity, to handle this situation.
> 
> The most attractive thing about Leon's campaign so far, however, is Helena and how - at least for the first half - she is clearly horrified, saddened, sickened, disturbed and distraught about the events in Tall Oaks. She repeatedly brings up her disbelief about something like this happening, a perturbed reaction to seeing the senseless violence, and things just get progressively worse for her. She does, admittedly, harden up a bit to the situation but for the most part she is much like Chris and Jill in RE1 or Leon and Claire in RE2 - and even being with the very experienced Leon doesn't make her feel much better. Leon, too, still shows signs of being bothered by what happened with his frequent relating it to the Raccoon City incident, but Helena is significantly more emotional about it. And so far the writing and voice acting has done well enough that it comes across as something genuine and not cheesy (which I imagine people are pissed about... oh noes! Good voice acting and writing! Blasphemous!)
> 
> On my break (since I was on break at the RE wiki admittedly) I wrote a personal opinion analysis, actually, about the six characters (never got around to Ada). Helena's was the most interesting to me.



That's something I noticed and that I enjoyed as well. It's been a long while since we've seen a character actually reacting horrified by what's happening since either most of the recurring characters are so used at this bullshit or the new characters somehow take this shit like just a bad day at the office while eating a cheese sandwich. And I'm not dying to see Chris slowly becoming an asshole so that he can take "Evil by the root" or some shit. Leon's gonna be hanging between his dick and his sense of justice and I always enjoyed what a sap he is for it.

I'm curious to see how Jake is going to change by the end of all this and what role he's going to take after finding out he's the son of a super human villain. I don't see him pursue his mercenary career but simply joining the BSAA would be boring as shit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A RE protagonist with a personal conflict that's outside biohazard bullshit and whose situation's somewhat inconclusive since he's still on death-row and running away from the authorities?
> 
> It's like he's begging to star on another Resident Evil game again!
> 
> Get cracking, Capcom.



Well if anyone recalls during a Q&A (might've been for ORC), Capcom did take the question about Billy and confirmed he's still alive and part of the universe. They couldn't confirm or deny whether they have any plans for him but said that it might not be the last we see of Billy - which is really more than fans ever got in response to characters like Barry, Rebecca, Carlos, etc. I think Billy probably has more chance, with that comment, of coming back than Claire right now. I imagine Claire is just background noise to them.




> That's something I noticed and that I enjoyed as well. It's been a long while since we've seen a character actually reacting horrified by what's happening since either most of the recurring characters are so used at this bullshit or the new characters somehow take this shit like just a bad day at the office while eating a cheese sandwich. And I'm not dying to see Chris slowly becoming an asshole so that he can take "Evil by the root" or some shit. Leon's gonna be hanging between his dick and his sense of justice and I always enjoyed what a sap he is for it.



I was never a big Leon person but I'm admittedly liking him a bit more. Even if his personality seems a bit bipolar, it's good to see him actually concerned about the shit going on. In RE4 he cracked jokes ninety percent of the time when someone died. Now he's more depressed about it (as he even says at one point, "Makes me sick seeing good soldiers die like this." and his clear urge towards the beginning to try and help the two students with the "Help!" sign even though he should know better). It really sold me with the DD/E3 demo when I first heard Leon when they reached the dinner hall in the university, remarking how everyone would be there eating right now if it wasn't for the outbreak but his voice just kind of trails off instead of finishing the sentence. Leon rarely seemed too bothered by events except to scream _MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE!_ so it was a nice change. It's more reaction out of him than we've ever gotten. Which reminds me of one thing I really enjoy that I know some people hate (because it means OH NOES. NOT ALONE. NOT SCARY ANYMORE for something that was never scary) is running into other NPCs that the characters react with.


*Spoiler*: _Some very vague spoilers if you're trying to cut yourself completely off _ 



There is one scene where Leon and Helena come across some folks and in a scene of ironic coincidences, one of them is a police officer who is complaining about it being his first day on the job. Gave me a nice chuckle. But also a moment in the church when the Lepotitsa attacks, hearing Leon and Helena telling people to get away from it to try and save their lives. Or in the gun store, when some asshole yells at the cop for saving a woman (a woman who is the asshole's girlfriend) telling him to not be a hero - Helena questions him, saying, "What's the matter with you? She's your girlfriend, isn't she!?" It's a nice change to see some more interactions and get a better feel of the characters.







> I'm curious to see how Jake is going to change by the end of all this and what role he's going to take after finding out he's the son of a super human villain. I don't see him pursue his career of mercenary but simply joining the BSAA would be boring as shit.



I think Jake will probably go a route something along the lines of his own brand of justice and anti-terrorism, maybe? Though joining up with the BSAA would be very different from his current selfish and cold outlook on people and life. And it would be interesting if there was a future of Jake working as a partner with Chris or Jill. But no, it's not the most optimal route - I just hope they don't go the route of making Jake into a bad guy since it seems ridiculously against the entire purpose of Jake's campaign (or at least what they've said is the purpose of Sherry being paired with him for the story).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 29, 2012)

My cousin got the game today, barely 10 minutes in, I lost count on the amount of QTEs that popped up.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> My cousin got the game today, barely 10 minutes in, I lost count on the amount of QTEs that popped up.



A BAGILLION. The worst part that the demo showed me was that they seem to use QTEs for _everything_, even for finding keys in a damn car.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 29, 2012)

Lets just say it'd make Asura's Wrath blush.

And I swear Leon's story morphed into the Bourne Identity.


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2012)

I miss the old days when you still had to press buttons to escape a zombie's grasp.

...wait a minute.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> A BAGILLION. The worst part that the demo showed me was that they seem to use QTEs for _everything_, *even for finding keys in a damn car.*



Not a Quicktime Event, you actually have to search the car for the keys. I really enjoyed that one actually, but its really one of those things that nice the first time you do it

Not looking forward for regular QTE though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I miss the old days when you still had to press buttons to escape a zombie's grasp.
> 
> ...wait a minute.



Zombies lunge after you from deep.

The ones that spit up bile now actually have range.

I'm not sure b/c if it was my cousin's play style (though he's very familiar with RE), I witnessed him getting his ass handed to him over and over and like only once that he died.

The amount of zombies is just out the ass. Doesn't help that they're more or less bullet sponges even with headshots.

Well for good news for those who like 3d personalities, Leon this time is a completely different take than what he was in 4. Besides triple kicking, suplexing, and knocking the shit of zombies.

From my estimation, it looks like it's gonna be a long playthrough.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2012)

@Raidou Kuznoha

QTE's for finding car keys?  

Yeah, Resident Evil 6 definitely established itself as shit for me. -_-


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

> QTE's for finding car keys?



>car keys
>looking around
>hot wiring a car
>flooring it

The prologue with Leon had the press X run your ass off, but with more Michael Bay explosions

A fucking zombie managed to jump far enough to grab Leon when both him and Helena booked it for the helicopter, cue QTE for knocking it off. One of the pilots a zombie, QTE, aim and shoot.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

QTE for looking around...for the love of god.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

Leon's scenario from what I've seen while does have some survival horror flare, doesn't really change the fact that you're probably facing a Dead Rising number of zombies. Which probably kills the overall atmosphere. Though that one bit when you're walking through the subway tunnels (btw active trains running, QTE to cling to the wall) and you see a horde of them standing there near the exit was decent.

Oh yeah, you get skill points (you read that correctly) instead of money.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2012)

@Raidou Kuzunoha

If it was the same time of QTE which I vaguely remember happening in Resident Evil 4. Understandable. But for finding some motherfucking car keys? That's stupid, even by RE's standards. 

Also zombies doing shit as crazy as jumping?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

> Also zombies doing shit as crazy as jumping?



Me and my cousin had the same reaction to that. I didn't even notice until he was mentioning it and it was holding on to his legs.

On the norm, the only jumping I've seen is the lunging (which can be done like 5-6 meters away, like one of those fuckers from Left 4 Dead).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, attempting to shoot a zombie like if you were fighting a Gonado or a Majini is probably the most retarded tactic to do since the idea of shooting them in the legs in hopes that they drop to their knees in reality does jack shit. They're bullet sponges. Sure you get ammo out the ass, though for herbs is a different story. 

BTW, DUAL WIELDING HANDGUNS


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2012)

Seriously, if zombies are able to do shit like that. The production team might as well say that they got their ideas from Paul Andersons RE films. As of this moment I hereby christen RE 6 zombies mutie zombies. 

Not only are they rips of the gloriously badass (and much more awesome) Deadspace Necromorphs but also the live action RE zombies. 

EDIT:

As a matter of fact fuck it. The only action survivor I'm thinking of getting at all is Dead Space 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2012)

Leon running away from exploding cars and you have to periodically press certain buttons in order not to die?

QTE.

Actually searching your car with the controller stick and select certain sections where a key might be? That's all under your control?

Not a QTE.

Sure, there's regular QTE the second after you find it but I love how the definition of a Quick Time Event has become so muddled that anything that appears on screen during gameplay nowadays counts as being one.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Oh yeah, attempting to shoot a zombie like if you were fighting a Gonado or a Majini is probably the most retarded tactic to do since the idea of shooting them in the legs in hopes that they drop to their knees in reality does jack shit. They're bullet sponges. Sure you get ammo out the ass, though for herbs is a different story.



Go for the good old fashioned tactic and shoot them in the head. I ended up my first Leon demo run with a shit ton of bullets because of that. J'avo are pretty much Ganado/ Majini with different evolutions and shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

> Go for the good old fashioned tactic and shoot them in the head.



Like I said, they're spongey, even with headshots. And that's normal mode. Fuck if I know how it is on Veteran or Pro.

Though the Cerberus' this time look like they're gonna be a pain.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, the zombies seem to be ridiculous strong. You have to shoot them tons of times before they go down. As for the game, it looks good and the combat system is way better then how it was before. Leon's campaign was pretty good too but Chris campaign I thought was awful. Sherry also seems like a good addition to the RE cast but really I'm the most excited to be reunited with my favorite RE character Leon.

I actually like the QTEs. The only thing I really dislike is that there is not a crouch button :/.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like I said, they're spongey, even with headshots. And that's normal mode. Fuck if I know how it is on Veteran or Pro.



True, true. But then again, RE zombies always took a metric ton of bullets to go down compared to most other Zombie games. Been that way since the first game, at least concerning basic handguns. I think a well aimed headshot with shotgun is enough to pop his head out, not really sure right now and I cant double check since I'm in Slovenia, hundreds of kilometers away from my console. Sucks that Ill only play this in mid 2013.

I don't even wanna think about the Cerberus.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2012)

Dude is fast asleep


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Sep 30, 2012)

He almost made it to 72 hours poor guy .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2012)

The chair is winning.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 1, 2012)

The moment when he begins to sleep move then sleep walk to bed.

He almost made it to 72 hours .


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

I would be lying if I said that I wasn't captivated by that stream.  Still, I don't encourage anyone to do what he did.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

RE6 reviews are coming out.. My feelings were correct..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Eurogamer – 6/10
Destructoid - 3/10
GamerZines – 75/100
Polygon – 4/10
GIGA – 80/100
CVG – 8/10
G4TV - 2.5/5
*Gametrailers – 8.8*
Joystiq – 2.5/5
Gamespot – 4.5/10
PlayFront.de – 9.5/10
God Is A Geek – 9/10
Digital Spy – 4/5
OPM – 7/10
Shopto – ‘Good’
GameInformer – 8.75/10
Strategy Informer – 8.5/10
IGN – 7.9/10
OXM – 8/10
Bloody Disgusting – 9/10
Play Magazine – 80/100

That review is down for some reason..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2012)

Humm seems split. I fear I'll be on the 4/10 side


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2012)

Gamespot's review is by far the best one. 

Oct 1st:




The Good

    Intriguing narrative structure  
    Great voice acting and action-packed cutscenes draw you into the story.

The Bad

    Loads of bad, overlong quick-time events  
    Excruciating overemphasis on mediocre set piece events  
    Ruins the pace by constantly ripping control from you  
    Poorly executed scripted events lead to unavoidable deaths.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Humm seems split. I fear I'll be on the 4/10 side


 more reviews are coming in, More negative than positive.. for some odd reason smaller websites are the one with the 9's+ reviews.. Oh well..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

The Resident Evil community is becoming one of the worst now. After this meltdown of RE6. Now people wants Revelations kind of game and yet hardly anyone supported that game.. smh.... it is clear as water that it is the best RE game in years tho..


----------



## Amuro (Oct 1, 2012)

I couldn't really care less about reviews(for any medium) but it's interesting to see how polarizing it is. It's refreshing in fact.

I'll have my copy waiting at home for me when i finish college tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

What we need is a REmake-like game on the 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What we need is a REmake-like game on the 3DS.


 You know what we need? Revelations Enhance version Wii U


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Then people would complain that it's not on PS360.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL the reviews are destroying the game... but seriously... For me the game went downhill ever since 4... Yes I mean Resident Evil 4.

I either hope for a complete reboot or back the old less ammo, less action but more puzzles Resident Evil.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 1, 2012)

I think we need a new game with a clear vision that doesn't pander to whatever RE fans think a resident evil game should be like that given week.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Then people would complain that it's on PS360.


 lol so? 



KiShiDo said:


> LOL the reviews are destroying the game... but seriously... For me the game went downhill ever since 4... Yes I mean Resident Evil 4.
> 
> I either hope for a complete reboot or back the old less ammo, less action but more puzzles Resident Evil.


 Well Revelations is the right path imo..



Amuro said:


> I think we need a new game with a clear vision that doesn't pander to whatever RE fans think a resident evil game should be like that given week.


 probably...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol so?



Can't win either way. 

I would love REvelations on WiiU, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Can't win either way.
> 
> I would love REvelations on WiiU, though.





yeah.. 600 people.. anyone knows how big was the Revelations team? I don't remember...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2012)

I want a HD collection of Remake and Zero to forget this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I want a HD collection of Remake and Zero to forget this one.


 are you willing to buy the Wii U for that? Only console I can see that happening..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

They might do it, since they made Wii versions of REmake and Zero iirc.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2012)

@Notorious

Resident Evil would be less shit for me if Billy Coen made a blood fucking appearance.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2012)

Is Ada dead?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2012)

Revelations from what I'm playing seems to be the best combination of old school RE with the new school style of RE4 & 5. Except that you can move while you shoot. Which is good, considering those B.O.Ws can eat a whole clip.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Qm-LveUig&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joker J (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Is Ada dead?


 no? plus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



clone


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you willing to buy the Wii U for that? Only console I can see that happening..



I'm sure they would release it wherever is more profitable. 



I would love that but i don't sign petitions, besides Capcom always does the contrary of what fans want, so...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I'm sure they would release it wherever is more profitable.


 Have you seem those games outside of Nintendo consoles?


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 1, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> LOL the reviews are destroying the game... but seriously... For me the game went downhill ever since 4... Yes I mean Resident Evil 4.
> 
> I either hope for a complete reboot or back the old less ammo, less action but more puzzles Resident Evil.



I don't really get that impression at all. Seems to be getting mostly good reviews to me. Only review that "destroys" it that I've seen is the Gamespot review. Either way, don't care, still getting it tonight 



Malvingt2 said:


> yeah.. 600 people.. anyone knows how big was the Revelations team? I don't remember...



.....

:rofl


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm loving all the reviews meng. Though I think Crapcom bribed gametrailers since they gave the game a really high score lol and they just dismissed all of the things that made RE enjoyable and just dickride "its a hollywood blockbuster game full of gg shitsetpieces! and QTE infestation!"  

Shit is inevitable now, DmC will be getting a 2.0 rating across the board. You saw it here first! 

So I'm guessing Crapcom will drop the ball on this series too and will announce a whole remake of the franchise a year or two from now. So goodbye to all our beloved characters! And it will be outsourced to another noob developer, or it can go with the last rumored I heard that RE6 was supposed to be outsourced to the guys who developed S.O.C.O.M now that I think about it, perhaps it will come true. 



> I don't really get that impression at all. Seems to be getting mostly good reviews to me. Only review that "destroys" it that I've seen is the Gamespot review. Either way, don't care, still getting it tonight



Check the Metacritic score and read all 31 reviews. 

edit: w00t 2000th post, time for a new thread I guess?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yeah remember what I said about the demo showing how the final product will be with this RE game? just follow capcom history with demos.. Look back to RE5 & RER


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

600 people = middling to average game 

As FF13 showed, stunning production values can't disguise a faulty product 

What's sad is, Shinji Mikami and Kamiya and the rest of the talent that Capcom shed haven't gotten together and made their own super game to finally put Capcom in the ground for good.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no? plus
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

